# Chinese Weapon Exports



## cnleio

I think it's the right time to creat a new thread to introduce China Weapons and list all weapons export made in China.  For all members in PDF and other military fans, this thread will help u to understand China weapons and her weapons trade in World Weapon Market.

If u know China weapons or ur Army using China weapons, pls help me to complete this useful thread. Let's collect information & pics from whole world military forces and further track weapons made in China export situation. Ths !

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## cnleio

1999, Azerbaijan Army purchased AR1A MLRS(max range 128.75km) from China

*China AR1A rocket:*
























2011 Azerbaijan military parade, China AR1A:

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cnleio

2012 North Korea showed their new 16x16 missiler carrier, of course China offical refused made in China, *but u knew ...*

































*(Unofficial confirmed)China WS51200 super heavy-duty off-road chassis:*

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## cnleio

1988.3 Saudi Arabia purchased 70x DF-3/CSS-2 medium-range ballistic missiles from China, obviously this deal violated the U.N's arms export treaty, forbid to export range >300km missile(DF-3 range 2,800km). It's the first also the last official record to export DF-3 ballistic missile.

1988, Saudi prince in China charge of DF-3 purchase:






China sent DF-3 teams to train Saudi soldiers:












China DF-3/CSS-2 medium-range ballistic missile:












That 70x DF-3/CSS-2 ballistic missiles still serving in desert base of Saudi Army:

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Beast

F-7 fighter to -Bangladesh
-Pakistan
-Iran
-Nigeria
-Tarzania

K-8 Trainer -???? 


F-22P Frigate -Pakistan

Pattani OPV -RTN

HJT-8 ATGM - Sudan
- ATGM

FN-6 SAM - Sudan

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Anubis

MBT2000,Plz45...etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

1997 Kuwait purchased 27x China PLZ-45 155mm self-propelled howitzer, and 2001 bought another 27x PLZ-455. Total 54x PLZ-45 155mm SPH serving in Kuwait Army.























China exported PLZ-45 155mm SPH to Kuwait by ship:








PLZ-45 155mm SPH produce in China:












PLZ-45's ammo supply and artillery location radar:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## cnleio

2012 China MBT-2000 tank export to Bangladesh (purchased 100x MBT-2000 ???)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Anubis

^^Bangladesh did not buy 100.....it bought 40 odd MBTs......but it will increase later!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

@cnleio bangladesh also has 70 PLZ-45

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

2012 Bangladesh military parade, China FM-90 anti-aircraft system (developed from HQ-7A missile)

Bangladesh Army's FM-90:





















China FM-90 system and HQ-7A missile&#65306;





















BDforever said:


> @cnleio bangladesh also has 70 PLZ-45


Really? I didn't read any news in China reported export PLZ-45 to Bangladesh ... only Kuwait. Interesting ! pls paste Bangladesh Army's PLZ-45 pics and i will paste them back to China military forum, ths!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> Really? I didn't read any news in China reported export PLZ-45 to Bangladesh ... only Kuwait. Interesting ! pls paste Bangladesh Army's PLZ-45 pics and i will paste them back to China military forum, ths!



The PLA PLZ45 Self Propelled Gun | TankNutDave 
check it out. The photo is not available but it is located in Savar Cantonment and Saidpur Cantonment (if anyone go there, he will see it)

Saudi Arabia, Bangladesh and Kuwait have it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

I wanted this kind of thread 

& please More Pics


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> The PLA PLZ45 Self Propelled Gun | TankNutDave
> check it out. The photo is not available but it is located in Savar Cantonment and Saidpur Cantonment (if anyone go there, he will see it)
> 
> Saudi Arabia, Bangladesh and Kuwait have it


Cool, PLZ-45 export more than i expected. Ths !
Next time China can recommend PLZ-05 155mm SPH ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

2001 Turkey purchased China WS-1 MLRS, that was ever a shock news in China military coz 1st time a NATO country to equip China weapons. Turkey Army's WS-1 rocket max range 80km. 

China WS-1 MLRS appeared in Turkey military parade:

Reactions: Like Like:
15 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## BDforever

@cnleio BD is also buying WS-22 MRLS , btw BD is buying Naval ships and other stuffs from China as part of Modernization program eg. 2 Type053 frigate which will be heavily modified, Type056 corvette, BNS Durjoy class corvette, submarines in the list, Z-9c helicopters for navy etc.

Check BD defence section of this forum, you will get these info

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Sudan (North Sudan) and Pakistan purchased China A-100 MLRS:

































BDforever said:


> @cnleio BD is also buying WS-22 MRLS , btw BD is buying Naval ships and other stuffs from China as part of Modernization program eg. 2 Type053 frigate which will be heavily modified, Type056 corvette, BNS Durjoy class corvette, submarines in the list, Z-9c helicopters for navy etc.
> 
> Check BD defence section of this forum, you will get these info


Ths, bro. But i need spend time to post them later, i will paste more BD weapons pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Secur

@cnleio

Start with Pakistan , next time

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Luftwaffe

One of the member forgot F-7/J-7 were sold to 17 Nations including China itself. 

J-6/F-6 to 12 Nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Upgraded AR1A with Tot:






QLZ-87 MGLs:






92+ SH-2s:






4 F-22Ps with tot ...






4 more larger F-23Ps..

4 Azmat class FACs with ToT:







12? Z-9C ASW helis:






QBZ 97 rifles:






Missiles:

C 803,C-802AKG,SD-10,CM-400AKG, ETC.

JVs like K-8 (further modifed by PAC aswell):





JF-17 ...JV:






... REST IL POST LATER...

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Falcon29

Cnleio, do the WS1 missiles have to be delivered via vehicle? Because, some have made their way to the Gaza Strip and they were used during the 2012 skirmish between Israel and Hamas. If you can identify the missiles, are these in the video the specific ones? 

Starting at 0:10 in the video, two rockets appear to be fired seperately and two follow those immediately after together. 

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

4 ZDK-03 AWACs PAF + China JV:






ZDK-03 Y8F-400 AEW

Pakistan, China ink deal to develop long-range radar - Hindustan Times

6-7 new subs with ToT :







Long range SAMs...if you know what i mean..


HQ-7 SAMs...






FC-20/J-10B MRCA.......First batch of 36-52 fighters:












http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...10-fc-20-multirole-fighter-air-craft-455.html

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## aliaselin

P46 for Cambodia, Cango and Ghana Navy
MP400
LPC for BD Navy
P29 
???? for Mauritanian Navy
FAC for Pakistan Navy
S11 for Namibia Navy
P18N for Nigrian Navy
C28A for Algerian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Pakistan Air Force

F-7PG






C-802 Anti Shipping, LS-6 Satelite Guided Bomb, WMD-7 Targetting Pod






SD-10A BVR






CM-400 Carrier Killer

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Fsjal

QLZ-87 used by a Pakistani soldier.





A QLZ-87 being held by a Bolivian soldier.

Darfur Conflict Fueled by Chinese, Russian Arms | Africa | World | Epoch Times

Interesting, it looks like Sudan is a tsting grounds for Chinese weapons. I heard that China supplies weapons to both Sudan and South Sudan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fsjal

Type 85II or Type 96, used by Sudan. Wasn't this the tank used against a South Sudanese T-72?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Hazzy997 said:


> Cnleio, do the WS1 missiles have to be delivered via vehicle? Because, some have made their way to the Gaza Strip and they were used during the 2012 skirmish between Israel and Hamas. If you can identify the missiles, are these in the video the specific ones?
> 
> Starting at 0:10 in the video, two rockets appear to be fired seperately and two follow those immediately after together.


Emmm ... can't see the launcher, maybe type107 rocket but it seems the rocket can vertical launch ?! so i have no idea, or Hamas developed some their own rocket. Of course still now no China official record ever export WS-1 MLRS to Palestine yet.

That rocket looks like much shorter than WS-1 missile. &#8595; WS-1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

2006 Jordan pruchased a Army division of WM-120 MLRS from China, these rocket system still serving in Jordan Army. 
Jordan Army's WM-120 MLRS developed from China WM-80, max range from original 80km to current 120km.

China WM-120 MLRS appeared at Jordan Army exercise:






















China WM-120 MLRS produce:






WM-120 MLRS:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

Please more pictures, i really enjoy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

cnleio said:


> 2006 Jordan pruchased a Army division of WM-120 MLRS from China, these rocket system still serving in Jordan Army.
> Jordan Army's WM-120 MLRS developed from China WM-80, max range from original 80km to current 120km.
> 
> China WM-120 MLRS appeared at Jordan Army exercise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China WM-120 MLRS produce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WM-120 MLRS:



looks more like a BRBM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Cool, PLZ-45 export more than i expected. Ths !
> Next time China can recommend PLZ-05 155mm SPH ...



PL-05 is soley for domestic used. It's not clear for export.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China B611 SRBM, it's said a joint missile project developed by China CASIC and Turkey MKEK company.

Turkey Army equipped B611 SRBM since 2003. China B611 SRBM developed from China DF-15 SRBM, max range 120km at 2001 --> 152km at 2003 --> updated version B611M 250km by China CASIC.


2005 B611 SRBM appeared at Turkey military parade:

































China B611 missile:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

cnleio said:


> Emmm ... can't see the launcher, maybe type107 rocket but it seems the rocket can vertical launch ?! so i have no idea, or Hamas developed some their own rocket. Of course still now no China official record ever export WS-1 MLRS to Palestine yet.
> 
> That rocket looks like much shorter than WS-1 missile. &#8595; WS-1



I think you saw the first part of the clip with the multi rocket launcher, keep watching and a second one will appear. I believe the second one is a Chinese platform maybe reverse engineered by Iran or came from Libya. 

This one seen in this video could also be the WS-1 rocket launcher, these are fast and medium range rockets. First time Hamas used these also:

Israel and Hamas on the Edge: Death Toll Climbs in Gaza - YouTube

*Skip to 1:00*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Hazzy997 said:


> I think you saw the first part of the clip with the multi rocket launcher, keep watching and a second one will appear. I believe the second one is a Chinese platform maybe reverse engineered by Iran or came from Libya.
> 
> This one seen in this video could also be the WS-1 rocket launcher, these are fast and medium range rockets. First time Hamas used these also:
> 
> *Skip to 1:00*



I have no idea about it, suspect whether WS-1 MLRS. The pic of rocket launcher is far and fuzzy, hard to distinguish Hamas' new weapon.















WS-1 rocket size:4.52m x 0.302m, max range 80km, fly 3.6 Mach, 150kg warhead. 

China WS-1 rocket launch:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

2011 Royal Thai Army start to equip WS-1 MLRS, Thai purchased WS-1 technology from China and produce domestic WS-1 in Thailand.


Royal Thai Army showed their new MLRS (base on WS-1).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

2012 Bangladesh ordered latest 16x J-7BGI fighters from China. 
It's also a meaningful deal in Mig-21 history, 16x J-7BGI were the last China J-7(China version Mig-21) produce and export. China has closed her J-7 produce lines and Mig-21 became the legend, China was the last Mig-21 produce country next time JF-17 to replace J-7.

2012-2013 ChengDu city, SiChuan province, China. New J-7BGI for Bangladesh Airforce:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

@cnleio It's a beauty:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asad71

RiasatKhan said:


> ^^Bangladesh did not buy 100.....it bought 40 odd MBTs......but it will increase later!



Immediate plan is to have one armored brigade equipped with MBT 2000s. That is, two regiments of tanks plus one battalion of mechanized infantry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

Well, the exports will benefit on China's economy.

China established a major player in weapons exports | gbtimes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

BDforever said:


> @cnleio bangladesh also has 70 PLZ-45



wrong. the deal was cancelled.


----------



## BDforever

kobiraaz said:


> wrong. the deal was cancelled.



LMAO , go to Saidpur cantonment. it is there 

and who told you that the deal was cancelled ?


----------



## kobiraaz

BDforever said:


> LMAO , go to Saidpur cantonment. it is there
> 
> and who told you that the deal was cancelled ?



have u seen them in saidpur cant?


----------



## Anubis

kobiraaz said:


> wrong. the deal was cancelled.



We bought Plzs....the deal was never cancelled......they were never paraded because none of them are stationed in Dhaka!


----------



## BDforever

kobiraaz said:


> have u seen them in saidpur cant?



you did not answer my question, anyway no i did not go there but one PDF BD member has seen it in Saidpur cantonment. For evidence .. check it out

The PLA PLZ45 Self Propelled Gun | TankNutDave


----------



## kobiraaz

RiasatKhan said:


> We bought Plzs....the deal was never cancelled......they were never paraded because none of them are stationed in Dhaka!



i am sure we never purchased any plz. how about visiting armed forces fair next year ? they show photo of everything from knife to ship. i am quite sure plz will be absent like it was absent last time.


----------



## itaskol

dont forget the iran iraq war. china was damn poor and sold weapons to both side at that time.
actually many said the iran iraq war helped a lot to our weapon industry.
and the deal with the saudis arab DF3. was as much as our total foreign reserve at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

China surges to become the world&#8217;s third-largest arms exporter &#8211; Quartz

With clients like Iran, Syria, and Myanmar, China&#8217;s arms exports are booming.
Over the last 10 years, China has more than tripled its arms exports, rising from the world&#8217;s seventh-largest arms exporter in 2002 to third place in 2012, according to data released today from the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute, which monitors such transfers around the world.
Because the data collected by SIPRI show volatility from year to year, the organization prefers to analyze it based on five-year averages, which would put China in fifth place instead of third. But China&#8217;s climb has been steady since 2007, when it was ranked 11th in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

Burmese Type 59 tanks





Zimbabwean? JL-8 trainer jets





Chinese SPH used by Myanmar





Cambodian Type 59 tanks





Cambodia receiving new Chinese trucks

One Pakistani general said that China is a reliable partner when the Wests puts embargoes on Pakistan. 
I forgot the source. Check in one of my older posts in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

2012.6 China exported 22x DongFeng-EQ2050 "MengShi (&#29467;&#22763" 4x4 military jeep to Belarus.

2012.7 China "MengShi (&#29467;&#22763" 4x4 military jeep appeared at Belarus military parade:
























DongFeng-EQ2050 "MengShi (&#29467;&#22763" 4x4 military jeep, also PLA Army's military jeep:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Fsjal said:


> China surges to become the world&#8217;s third-largest arms exporter &#8211; Quartz
> 
> With clients like Iran, Syria, and Myanmar, China&#8217;s arms exports are booming.
> Over the last 10 years, China has more than tripled its arms exports, rising from the world&#8217;s seventh-largest arms exporter in 2002 to third place in 2012, according to data released today from the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute, which monitors such transfers around the world.
> Because the data collected by SIPRI show volatility from year to year, the organization prefers to analyze it based on five-year averages, which would put China in fifth place instead of third. But China&#8217;s climb has been steady since 2007, when it was ranked 11th in the world.



you forgot to mention Bangladesh and Pakistan. soon Bangladesh will be top 3 importer from China after Pakistan and Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

2009.6 Malaysia imported 16x FN-6 anti-craft missile systems and it's said Malaysia purchased China FN-6 technology prepare to produce domestic FN-6 in Malaysia. 

It's 1st time official record that Malaysia country purchased China weapons.

China FN-6 anti-craft missile:











FN-6's SmartEye LPI radar and "LieYing (&#29454;&#24433" combat system:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Indonesia imported China anti-ship missile factory, purchased & produced C704, C705, C805 anti-ship missiles.

I think China anti-ship missile is now Indonesia Navy's standard missile, right ?

Indonesia Navy ships equiped and launched China anti-ship missiles:
































China C705 and C802 anti-ship missile:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi Arabia also operates PLZ-45 self propelled howitzer:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Saudi Arabia also operates PLZ-45 self propelled howitzer:


Pakistan may also get them soon China has exported lot of things From Frigates to Tanks to Artillery and many more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan may also get them soon China has exported lot of things From Frigates to Tanks to Artillery and many more



I believe we shouldn't go for PLZ-45 after some $'s come. T-155 F&#305;rt&#305;na & PLZ 52 are better options instead. 

PLZ 52 is rumoured to use the WS-35 guided round with a range upto 100 km .. PLZ 45 is expensive and costs 4-5 million dollars while F&#305;rt&#305;na is 52 caliber and costs around 3 million dollars ...

NOW wait for $$$ to come .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> I believe we shouldn't go for PLZ-45 after some $'s come. T-155 F&#305;rt&#305;na & PLZ 52 are better options instead.
> 
> PLZ 52 is rumoured to use the WS-35 guided round with a range upto 100 km .. PLZ 45 is expensive and costs 4-5 million dollars while F&#305;rt&#305;na is 52 caliber and costs around 3 million dollars ...
> 
> NOW wait for $$$ to come .....



what about PLZ-04 ? i am really confused which one will be better PLZ-04 or PLZ-52


----------



## Gryphon

BDforever said:


> what about PLZ-04 ? i am really confused which one will be better PLZ-04 or PLZ-52



PLZ 05 (52 caliber) was designed after PLZ 45 (45 caliber) and is used by PLA in good no's. Can fire WS-35 guided round

PLZ 04 (54 caliber) is offered for export. I don't known whether PLZ-04 was accepted by PLA and whether it can fire WS-35 round

PLZ 52 (52 caliber) is the latest variant and can fire WS-35 and is offered for export. Believed to be used by PLA too

So, PLZ 52 seems better.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xunzi

I did not know that many countries bought China weapons. I believe China recently sold Pakistan submarine at a very cheap price compare to market value. This shows the friendship between China-Pakistan is very strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BDforever

xunzi said:


> I did not know that many countries bought China weapons. I believe China recently sold Pakistan submarine at a very cheap price compare to market value. This shows the friendship between China-Pakistan is very strong.



BD is going to be top 2 importer after Pakistan, 16 F-7BGI, HQ-7 and HQ-9 SAM, MBT2000 tank, 2 SLC-2 radar,Type53 frigate, 5 BNS durjoy class corvette, about 7 Type056 corvette, 2 unknown submarines etc. etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> PLZ 05 (52 caliber) was designed after PLZ 45 (45 caliber) and is used by PLA in good no's. Can fire WS-35 guided round
> 
> PLZ 04 (54 caliber) is offered for export. I don't known whether PLZ-04 was accepted by PLA and whether it can fire WS-35 round
> 
> PLZ 52 (52 caliber) is the latest variant and can fire WS-35 and is offered for export. Believed to be used by PLA too
> 
> So, PLZ 52 seems better.


I think China PLZ-52 155mm SPH is the export version of PLA's PLZ-05 155mm SPH, different names ... 

China NARINCO's PLZ-52 155mm SPH for sale:


----------



## cnleio

2011-2013 China exported 4x ZDK-03 AEWC planes to Pakistan. 4x ZDK-03 have been serving in Pakistan Airforce.

Pakistan Airforce's ZDK-03 AEWC planes:























Pakistan Airforce's officers viewed 1st ZDK-03 in China:







Pakistan Airforce crew of ZDK-03 AEWC plane (some r Chinese consultants and engineers):







ZDK-03 test flight in China (PLAAF painting):







ZDK-03 belong to 2-gen medium-sized domestic AEWC plane, 1-gen was PLAAF&#8217;s KJ-200 AEWC plane:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

FC-1 / JF-17 "Thunder" fighter joint project by Pakistan and China. 
Strickly FC-1 project developed by Pakistan + China(CAC) + America(Northrop Grumman), the project started at end of 1980s but due to 1989 BeiJing political turmoil and American quit. Coz limited technology and funds during 1990s, the 1st FC-1 prototype fly untill 2003, 2007 FC-1 / JF-17 deliver to Pakistan Airforce and China Chengdu Aircraft Industry Co provided a JF-17 produce line to Pakistan and support to train local technicists and engineers.
After China closed J-7 produce line at 2013 new JF-17 will replace J-7 for sale.

Pakistan Airforce JF-17 "Thunder" fighter:

































Pakistan Airforce's JF-17 fighter squadron.It's said Pakistan had created 3x JF-17 fighter squadrons and building more JF-17 at Pakistan produce line:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

Pakistan JF-17 fighter produce line:

































JF-17 fighter cockpit:

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Luftwaffe

YLC-6 [variants]: mobile and static medium and low altitude surveillance

China
Pakistan
Bangladesh







JY-14: 'GREAT WALL' medium/long range 3D radar

China
Iran
Vietnam
Venezuela

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bahoz

What is the single most manufactured hand weapon by China?


----------



## Anubis

Bahoz said:


> What is the single most manufactured hand weapon by China?



My guess would be Type-56 Kalashnikov!


----------



## That Guy

xunzi said:


> I did not know that many countries bought China weapons. I believe China recently sold Pakistan submarine at a very cheap price compare to market value. This shows the friendship between China-Pakistan is very strong.



Also got ToTs with the sales.

China considers Pakistan as a counterbalance to India and as a laboratory for weapons systems. This is why we see Pakistan either being given weapons that aren't available for export, or being the first customers to weapons that will soon be up for export.


----------



## Edevelop

Pakistan Army

A-100 MRL

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dazzler

cb4 said:


> Pakistan Army
> 
> A-100 MRL



SLC-2 radar besides A-100

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xunzi

BDforever said:


> BD is going to be top 2 importer after Pakistan, 16 F-7BGI, HQ-7 and HQ-9 SAM, MBT2000 tank, 2 SLC-2 radar,Type53 frigate, 5 BNS durjoy class corvette, about 7 Type056 corvette, 2 unknown submarines etc. etc


Yeah, BD is a good friend of China as well. I hope we provide soft loan to all our friends to buy weapons at cheap price.



That Guy said:


> Also got ToTs with the sales.
> 
> China considers Pakistan as a counterbalance to India and as a laboratory for weapons systems. This is why we see Pakistan either being given weapons that aren't available for export, or being the first customers to weapons that will soon be up for export.


Pakistan gets the 1st export because of close relation with China. China gives preferential treatment to good friend the first option to test and buy. Pakistan, to this day, the only country China allows close examination of its high-end technology facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## That Guy

xunzi said:


> Pakistan gets the 1st export because of close relation with China. China gives preferential treatment to good friend the first option to test and buy. Pakistan, to this day, the only country China allows close examination of its high-end technology facility.



Oh, I agree, but to be honest, we both know that both nations aren't friends for the sake of being friends. Both nations have their reasons, and frankly, should those reasons even matter in the end? Both nations benefit from this friendship, even if their reasons for their friendliness may be completely selfish.


----------



## xunzi

That Guy said:


> Oh, I agree, but to be honest, we both know that both nations aren't friends for the sake of being friends. Both nations have their reasons, and frankly, should those reasons even matter in the end? Both nations benefit from this friendship, even if their reasons for their friendliness may be completely selfish.


This applied to all countries in geopolitical stage and not exclusive to relation with China-Pakistan. The key is the respect level between two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Edevelop

Pakistan Army

Type 59I

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

That Guy said:


> Also got ToTs with the sales.
> 
> China considers Pakistan as a counterbalance to India and as a laboratory for weapons systems. This is why we see Pakistan either being given weapons that aren't available for export, or being the first customers to weapons that will soon be up for export.


I don't think China-Pakistna will be no friend if there is no India. India backstabbed China in 1960, not Pakistan. Pakistan made the right choice. When Pakistan spend a penny, India has to spend 5 penny to keep its advantage. The weapon sales to pakistan will enhaust India's economy in large extent. China and Pakistan need each other to reinforce both status in this region.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## 帅的一匹

The more weapon India procure, the fast their economy is gonna collpase. The last opt for India is to go peace with China and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

wanglaokan said:


> I don't think China-Pakistna will be no friend if there is no India. India backstabbed China in 1960, not Pakistan. Pakistan made the right choice. When Pakistan spend a penny, India has to spend 5 penny to keep its advantage. The weapon sales to pakistan will enhaust India's economy in large extent. China and Pakistan need each other to reinforce both status in this region.



Don't forget brother, we would still be neighbour's, people from China and Pakistan have had trade and friendly relations for thousands of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 帅的一匹

Like Pakistan bought a potential stock 50 years ago, now you get paid for the right decision you made.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

wanglaokan said:


> I don't think China-Pakistna will be no friend if there is no India. India backstabbed China in 1960, not Pakistan. Pakistan made the right choice. When Pakistan spend a penny, India has to spend 5 penny to keep its advantage. The weapon sales to pakistan will enhaust India's economy in large extent. China and Pakistan need each other to reinforce both status in this region.



Agree.....



xunzi said:


> This applied to all countries in geopolitical stage and not exclusive to relation with China-Pakistan. The key is the respect level between two countries.



Of course, but China-Pakistan relations are an extreme example of this, which is my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Bahoz said:


> What is the single most manufactured hand weapon by China?


In Afirca / South America / MiddleEast / Asia conflict & battlefront, u will easily see China type56 rifle and type63 rocket. They r cheap, reliable and practical, the 1st choice for guerrilla warfare.
I call they r "Chinese Revolution" exported from China.

*Most manufactured hand weapon by China: type56 7.62mm rifle*



















The famous Chinese triangular bayonet for type56 rifle







*Most manufactured rocket weapon by China: type63 107mm rocket*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

2011 Venezuela signed agreement to purchased 8x China Y-8 cargo planes, 2012.11 the 1st 2x Y-8 planes deliver to Venezuela Airforce.

Venezuela pilots driving Y-8 cargo plane:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

2010 Morocco Army purchased 150x China VT-1A MBT and some AR-1A 300mm MLRS.

2010 China VT-1A MBT appeared on Morocco street:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Pakistan Army&#8216;s Al-Khalid (joint project of MBT-2000) MBT:

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 帅的一匹

Will PA induct MBT3000 in the future? any pictures or performance parameter please?


----------



## cnleio

2009 Peru Army "borrow" MBT-2000 to show Peru military parade, due to some political reason the MBT-2000 deal failed.















































wanglaokan said:


> Will PA induct MBT3000 in the future? any pictures or performance parameter please?


U mean last time CCTV reported latest VT-4 MBT ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

wanglaokan said:


> I don't think China-Pakistna will be no friend if there is no India. India backstabbed China in 1960, not Pakistan. Pakistan made the right choice. When Pakistan spend a penny, India has to spend 5 penny to keep its advantage. The weapon sales to pakistan will enhaust India's economy in large extent. China and Pakistan need each other to reinforce both status in this region.



You should have learnt the facts before spewing BS,If you look at India & Pakistan,India have a population 1.2 billion and much higher per capita income than Pakistan,and Pakistan have population of 180 million.Take a look at defence spending and the size of army and airforce,Pakistan has propotionately higher numbers.

And continue to dream of collapsing India,as though everything in Pakistan is alright.


----------



## 帅的一匹

gslv mk3 said:


> You should have learnt the facts before spewing BS,If you look at India & Pakistan,India have a population 1.2 billion and much higher per capita income than Pakistan,and Pakistan have population of 180 million.Take a look at defence spending and the size of army and airforce,Pakistan has propotionately higher numbers.
> 
> And continue to dream of collapsing India,as though everything in Pakistan is alright.



Your poor financial condition says everything, Pakistan will be better off day by day with China. The only chance you get is to make peace with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 帅的一匹

cnleio said:


> U mean last time CCTV reported latest VT-4 MBT ?


Yes man, you have some nice pictures to share?


----------



## gslv mk3

wanglaokan said:


> Your poor financial condition says everything, Pakistan will be better off day by day with China. The only chance you get is to make peace with China.



Yeah,some one here has crossed the value of 100 to US dollar,I guess you know that.I do not see Pakistan getting better with China,I have not seen much of Chinese projects in Pakistan moving,except for Gwadar,in which China have strategic intrested.Those guys are planning a metro rail in their Lahore for a decade,I am yet to see any Chinese help.

And dont worry our economy is much better thsn them,and we are ready to make peace with you-only if you stop your incursions and big mouth threats.


----------



## 帅的一匹

gslv mk3 said:


> Yeah,some one here has crossed the value of 100 to US dollar,I guess you know that.I do not see Pakistan getting better with China,I have not seen much of Chinese projects in Pakistan moving,except for Gwadar,in which China have strategic intrested.Those guys are planning a metro rail in their Lahore for a decade,I am yet to see any Chinese help.
> 
> And dont worry our economy is much better thsn them,and we are ready to make peace with you-only* if you stop your incursions and big mouth threats*.


I guess you mean Indian Media. We will help Pakistan set up infrastruture, it's not your concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gslv mk3

wanglaokan said:


> I guess you mean Indian Media. We will help Pakistan set up infrastruture, it's not your concern.



At least we have free media,not government controlled puppet media,oh and lets see when infrastructure projects are done,we are doing them on our own


----------



## cnleio

wanglaokan said:


> Yes man, you have some nice pictures to share?


MBT-3000 tank (China export name VT-4) ... much better but higher price than MBT-2000. MBT-3000 (VT-4) is a informatization MBT, now the best export version tank from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> MBT-3000 tank (China export name VT-4) ... much better but higher price than MBT-2000. MBT-3000 (VT-4) is a informatization MBT, now the best export version tank from China.



what is the price ?


----------



## 帅的一匹

gslv mk3 said:


> At least we have free media,not government controlled puppet media,oh and lets see when infrastructure projects are done,we are doing them on our own


Indian free Media= big mouth= international joke

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> what is the price ?


Hehe... i don't know i just guess ^_^. Anyway any tank much cheaper than jet aircraft and warship, that's not a problem. Don't forget China can provide aid loans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹




----------



## cnleio

China new MBT-3000 tank for sale:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> Hehe... i don't know i just guess ^_^. Anyway any tank much cheaper than jet aircraft and warship, that's not a problem. Don't forget China can provide aid loans.



if it below $4million, BD may go for it.
btw BD has bought MBT2000 at $3.4million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

@wanglaokan:
Pls don't quote pics from baidu.com, they will hide pics. Try to use Flickr or Picasa web albums.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> if it below $4million, BD may go for it.
> btw BD has bought MBT2000 at $3.4million.


Yes. MBT3000 add some "fashion" information technology equipments like new fire control computer and "BeiDou" GPS position terminal, as the same as West style tank. Improve engine power and tank driving system.


----------



## Fsjal

Cambodian commandos with QBZ-97 assault rifles





Tanzanian Type 59G tanks on parade





A pair of Type 56-II assault rifles and a Type 69 RPG, used by Somalian pirates





Albanian Type 59 tanks near the Yugoslavian border (turrets in reverse)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> A pair of Type 56-II assault rifles and a Type 69 RPG, used by Somalian pirates



Somalian pirate... IRONIC, haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China type81 7.62mm rifle exported to Albania, Sri Lanka, Burma, Zimbabwe, Tanzania
, Congo Army ... also found in some Africa conflicts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan may also get them soon China has exported lot of things From Frigates to Tanks to Artillery and many more



the only breason we are not buying these is that HIT is already working on a SPH PROJECT


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

wanglaokan said:


> Will PA induct MBT3000 in the future? any pictures or performance parameter please?



no bro MBT 3000 is an tank based on MBT 2000 a little heaviers but for only export its cappabilities are same as hits al khalid 1s
(upgraded al khalids ) 

only tank we will get in future is going to be al khalid 2 which is going to have features taken from a turkish altay and chinese t 99s


----------



## Zarvan

wasm95 said:


> the only breason we are not buying these is that HIT is already working on a SPH PROJECT



What SPH Project ?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Zarvan said:


> What SPH Project ?



no more data is available in early 2000s they were working on it after that complete silence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

wasm95 said:


> no more data is available in early 2000s they were working on it after that complete silence


 
Yes since after that they have got several guns from different countries but never heard of that project I think they have ended that project and when they would need more Artillery either they will get it from China or Turkey because from USA I don't think so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Zarvan said:


> Yes since after that they have got several guns from different countries but never heard of that project I think they have ended that project and when they would need more Artillery either they will get it from China or Turkey because from USA I don't think so



no the project is still running but with limited funds we will probably see it in 5-8 years


----------



## Zarvan

wasm95 said:


> no the project is still running but with limited funds we will probably see it in 5-8 years



Man you gotta be kidding 5-8 years for a 155M Artillery  are you too funny or too innocent Mr I seriously don't think that project is running any more in 5 to 8 years we can get many other Artillery guns with TOT @Aeronaut @DESERT FIGHTER @Icarus


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Zarvan said:


> Man you gotta be kidding 5-8 years for a 155M Artillery  are you too funny or too innocent Mr I seriously don't think that project is running any more in 5 to 8 years we can get many other Artillery guns with TOT @Aeronaut @DESERT FIGHTER @Icarus



dude that was sarcasm and the project is still running believe it or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

2011.10.14 Argentina government signed agreement with China to purchase a CZ-11 helicopter porduce line. CZ-11 (export version of China Z-11) helicopter produced in Argentina.





























China Z-11 helicopter:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China EC-120 helicopter, joint project developed by France Eurocopter Co + China Harbin helicopter manufacturing Co + Singapore ST Aerospace Co. 2003.11 above three cooperative partners set EC-120 helicopter produce line in China Harbin, 1st EC-120 fly at 2004.12. Untill 2006.7 China Harbin helicopter manufacturing Co produced 500x EC-120 body. Now EC-120 helicopters sold to many West countries like Spain, America, France, Canada most r civilian version EC-120 helicopter. France Eurocopter Co take charge of EC-120 selling for West country.






































PLAAF's EC-120 helicopter for training new helicopter pilots:












EC-120 helicopter cockpit:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China exported Iran C-14 "China Cat" class missile boats and purchased China C704 anti-ship missile produce line.

C-14 "China Cat" class missile boat:






















Iran's C704 anti-ship missile:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

2005 Italy Augsta S.P.A helicopter Co and China Changhe helicopter company set a joint project to produce A109E helicopter, A109E helicopter selling to West country like Italy, France, America, Germany etc.

A109E helicopter:





















China-Italy A109E helicopter produce line:











A109E cockpit:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China Harbin EC-120 helicopter produce line:














PLA's EC-120 helicopters for training:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China latest 6 ton EC175 (China name Z-15) helicopter for sale ~!
EC175 / Z-15 is a joint project developed by France Eurocopter Co and China Harbin helicopter manufacture Co. 2004 EC175/Z-15 helicopter produce line setup in China.

France Eurocopter Co and China Harbin helicopter Co respectively invest 50% funds to develop EC175/Z-15 project, and sell to West helicopter market. 

France EC175/China Z-15 6-ton helicopter:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China Harbin EC175/Z-15 6-ton helicopter produce line:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Chile purchased China HJ-8 anti-tank missile, 2008 Chile military parade&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Sri Lanka Army purchased and equiped China WZ551:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Nepal Army purchased and equiped China WZ551:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Royal Thai Army purchased and equiped hundreds of China type85 armored vehicles, might purchased type85 produce line.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Need HELP &#65281; 

Did Royal Thailand Army imported 100x China ZTZ-96 (type96) tanks at 2009 ? I seen many military websites said about 2009 Thailand signed agreement with China to purchased 100x ZTZ-96 tanks to replace old China type69-II tanks but can't search any pic of Thailand ZTZ-96 tank. 

Who can show some Thailand ZTZ-96 tank pic? Thanks !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

No ZTZ96 tank export to RTA. Fake report.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> No ZTZ96 tank export to RTA. Fake report.


Okay. I think they finally select 200x Ukraine T-84 "Oplot" MBT, right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> Okay. I think they finally select 200x Ukraine T-84 "Oplot" MBT, right ?



Yep, and about 48 of the first batch, I think, will be sent to Thailand this year or next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

CHINA - SUDAN 90% of the weapons for Darfur come from China - Asia News

Beijing (AsiaNews/Agencies) - 90% of the light weapons bought by Sudan - and used also in the war in Darfur - are sold by China, in violation of the UN embargo. This is the claim of a report from the NGO Human Rights First (HRF), providing exact figures and sources.

According to HRF, in the period from 2004-2006, weapons suppliers greatly decreased their sales, while Beijing has sold 55 million dollars worth of weapons since the violence began escalating in Darfur, and it is now practically the only weapons supplier for Sudan, which pays in oil.

In recent years, Beijing initially denied selling any weapons to the African country. When it could no longer do this, it insisted that it sold less than other countries and that, in any case, its weapons are not used for the genocide in Darfur. But, says Betsy Apple of HRF, "the rhetoric simply doesn&#8217;t match the reality", since China is practically the only supplier of weapons to Khartoum.

China's activities in Sudan serve above all to develop the necessary infrastructure for the extraction and transportation of petroleum: wells, pipelines, refineries, but also streets and port structures. In 2000, before the crisis in Darfur, Sudan produced 1.2 billion dollars worth of oil, and 4.7 billion dollars (+291%) in 2006. A former Sudanese finance minister says that at least 70% percent of the profits go to the army, seen as one of the main culprits of the massacre. By selling more oil, the country can buy more weapons: from 1999 to 2005, weapons purchases increased 680-fold.

China also makes military experts available to Sudan, and HRF notes that their visits to the country coincide with "periods of greater violence in Darfur". Beijing also helps to develop the production of weapons and military vehicles, through specialised companies and the sending of engineers and specialists.

HRF concludes that "If China is serious about helping bring peace to Darfur, it must first cut off arms supplies to Sudan". Beijing says that it is doing everything that it can for peace in Darfur, but HRF maintains that this is "fallacious so long as it is the chief supplier of small arms to the government of Sudan&#8221;.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

The successful aircraft exported from China - K-8 jet trainer, total 500+ built and 300+ exported to foreign airforc.

Hongdu JL-8 (Nanchang JL-8), also known as the K-8, is a two-seat intermediate jet trainer and light attack aircraft designed in the People's Republic of China by China Nanchang Aircraft Manufacturing Corporation. The primary contractor for this plane is the Hongdu Aviation Industry Corporation. One of its export variants, K-8P Karakorum is co-produced by the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex.

China K-8 jet trainer:










K-8 export countries, Pakistan / Egypt / Bolivia / Ghana / Namibia / Sri Lanka / Sudan / Venezuela / Zambia / Zimbabwe / Tanzania







K-8 cockpit:






K-8 produce line:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

China has successfully been exporting their Type 053 frigate to nations like Egypt, Myanmar and Bangladesh.

BNS Osman





Also, China has built the Naresuan for Thailand, but the ship was given a bad name for China's shipbuilding industry.




To remove such name, China should build a stealth frigate, similar to Type 056, and give it to Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

@Fsjal

no way, if they want a stealth ship they can pay for it. Our products are way better and the people who needs to know, knows. As to the common people, they can think what they want. Doesn't matter what they think, they can't afford not made in China anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Genesis said:


> @Fsjal
> 
> no way, if they want a stealth ship they can pay for it. Our products are way better and the people who needs to know, knows. As to the common people, they can think what they want. Doesn't matter what they think, they can't afford not made in China anyways.



Nice Thread i didn't know china made so many Planes,Tanks & Ships 
& More pics please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China weapons support Cambodia Army. DongFeng military truck, "YongShi / &#21191;&#22763;" 4x4 military jeep, type59 tank, QBZ-97 5.56mm rifle etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> China weapons support Cambodia Army. DongFeng military truck, "YongShi / &#21191;&#22763;" 4x4 military jeep, type59 tank, QBZ-97 5.56mm rifle etc.



what is the price of Type07 IFV ?





will you export it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> what is the price of Type07 IFV ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will you export it ?


China ZBL-09 IFV, export version VN1 8x8 IFV. Its price unknown, now didn't export foreign country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

2013.3.27 Burma military parade. China export some 6x6 assault gun to Burma Army:










China 6x6 assault gun, based on WZ-551

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

2009 Burma military purchased VT1A (MBT-2000) tanks from China, 2012 Burma media released Burma's VT1A tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

2012 Tanzania military parade, J-7, Y-8, QW-1 missile,WZ551 and type59G tank etc China weapons appeared in Tanzania Army.











China type59G tank










China WZ551










QW-1





China J-7





Y-8 cargo plane

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China missile boats serving in Algeria Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

2006 Algeria Navy purchased China T50A "GaoFeng / &#39640;&#23792;" training ship

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

https://www.facebook.com/ChineseMilitaryPower?ref=stream


----------



## Fsjal

This is why the Philippine military needs Chinese weapons. Compare to the junks the Americans gave us, these Chinese weapons look hi-tech. Even poor countries like Tanzania operate better weapons than Philippines army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Fsjal said:


> This is why the Philippine military needs Chinese weapons. Compare to the junks the Americans gave us, these Chinese weapons look hi-tech. Even poor countries like Tanzania operate better weapons than Philippines army.



our weapons is cheaper to make and while not quite as good, that difference is shrinking fast. And by not as good I mostly mean some of the most advance weapon systems we don't have, but in terms of higher end, but not highest grade of weapons, ours is just as good if not better when taken into account of price.

However when we consider price, at the same price our weapons would actually be better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Fsjal said:


> This is why the Philippine military needs Chinese weapons. Compare to the junks the Americans gave us, these Chinese weapons look hi-tech. Even poor countries like Tanzania operate better weapons than Philippines army.



What kind of arms are you looking for from China??Which US weapons were junk??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

gslv mk3 said:


> You should have learnt the facts before spewing BS,If you look at India & Pakistan,India have a population 1.2 billion and much higher per capita income than Pakistan,and Pakistan have population of 180 million.Take a look at defence spending and the size of army and airforce,Pakistan has propotionately higher numbers.
> 
> And continue to dream of collapsing India,as though everything in Pakistan is alright.



economy is the last thing indian can use to brag to others, not even to some least developed countries, when the exchange rate is adjusted, you highly inflated economy will go back to its real size.

the collapsing of India is not a dream but an event in developing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rcrmj

gslv mk3 said:


> At least we have free media,not government controlled puppet media,oh and lets see when infrastructure projects are done,we are doing them on our own



that *'free' *media makes the mass uneducated people gullible and ignorant.

*'at least'* becomes a reality-run-away phase that is so popular among Indians, whenever delusional Indians got confronted with reality and common sense

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> This is why the Philippine military needs Chinese weapons. Compare to the junks the Americans gave us, these Chinese weapons look hi-tech. Even poor countries like Tanzania operate better weapons than Philippines army.


Yes, i think China weapons can supply Philippine and improve country defense. For 3rd world developing countires, China export weapons cheap without any restriction clause and can supply aid loans. 

Seriously the Chnia weapons export is the part of trade exchange, we sell weapons to exchange mineral resources / oils or diplomatic support. In Africa, MidEast, South America, Asia, East Europe countries all purchased weapons made in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## defender_of_humanity

rcrmj said:


> that *'free' *media makes the mass uneducated people gullible and ignorant.
> 
> *'at least'* becomes a reality-run-away phase that is so popular among Indians, whenever delusional Indians got confronted with reality and common sense



Our free media is very free like Western media and we do not restrict flow of information like the Chinese Government which employs paid running dogs to spew venom on internet. 

SIGH (i feel so sad and wonder why so few people know about the 50 CENT ARMY and how tightly the internet is monitored in China and the internet users are always in fear about expressing themselves so freely.

Common sense and real life says that the Chinese with a good economy since at least 1995 (by selling cheap no--or very low-tech goods like toys, clothes, cheap very low quality copies of excellent Japanese electronic goods etc.) should have made at least a plane capable of lifting 50 tonnes on their own instead of taking so much help from the Russians in making the Y-20 which is copied directly from a 50 year old design, the IL-76. Common sense says that the paid running dogs of the Chinese government are of low IQ and hence warmonger and malign other cultures due to restricted flow of information into China via internet and media.


----------



## cnleio

2012.3 China sold 2x 053H1 frigates to Myanmar Navy, F-21 and F-23 maybe very cheap coz original 053H1 retired from PLAN.















Myanmar Navy sailors on the deck of F-21 and F-23 frigates








2012.2 Myanmar built her 1st domestic F-11 frigate, China support building technology and ship design and install China weapons and radar system. 
BTW i was first time to know Myanmar can build frigate when i saw this pic. Surprise~!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

We got this from China and we are now building them on our own and also F-22P Frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Zarvan said:


> We got this from China and we are now building them on our own and also F-22P Frigate


This stealth missile boat beautiful, but just curious why using a machinegun to replace front 76mm gun? I ever read original design is to install a 76mm gun not current AAGUN.


2012.5 China built new export version stealth missile boat for Pakistan Navy, first 2x stealth missile boats built in China and rest 2x stealth missile boats will build in Pakistan shipyard.

N.o 1013 in China TianJin city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China export F-22P frigate to Pakistan and Algeria Navy, 2012.5 Algeria signed agreement with China to purchase 3x F-22P frigates.
China also support Pakistan to builit domestic F-22P frigate.

China F-22P frigate export:







F-22P sea trial:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

BNS Durjoy LPC-M (Large patrol craft-Missile-stealth) , 2 of same class has been bought from china, 3 more will be built locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

2 Type056 corvette has been ordered, more will be built under license locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> 2 Type056 corvette has been ordered, more will be built under license locally.


(According to China media) Bangladesh Navy orded 4x China 056 class corvettes, 2x 056 building in China WuHan shipyard and China will support Bangladesh shipyard to build rest 2x 056 class.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> (According to China media) Bangladesh Navy orded 4x China 056 class corvettes, 2x 056 building in China WuHan shipyard and China will support Bangladesh shipyard to build rest 2x 056 class.



can you give the source link ?


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> can you give the source link ?


&#12304;HuanQiu news&#12305;&#20013;&#22269;&#27491;&#22312;&#20026;&#23391;&#21152;&#25289;&#24314;&#36896;2&#33368;056&#22411;&#25252;&#21355;&#33328; / China building 056 class corvettes for Bangladesh Navy


> &#12304;&#29615;&#29699;&#32593;&#32508;&#21512;&#25253;&#36947;&#12305;&#25454;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#20891;&#20107;&#24179;&#31561;&#32593;3&#26376;31&#26085;&#25253;&#36947;&#65292;&#32654;&#22269;AMI&#22269;&#38469;&#28023;&#20891;&#30740;&#31350;&#20013;&#24515;&#26085;&#21069;&#21457;&#24067;&#28040;&#24687;&#31216;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#27494;&#26124;&#33337;&#33334;&#37325;&#24037;&#26377;&#38480;&#36131;&#20219;&#20844;&#21496;&#24050;&#20110;&#20170;&#24180;1&#26376;8&#26085;&#24320;&#22987;&#20026;&#23391;&#21152;&#25289;&#22269;&#28023;&#20891;&#24314;&#36896;&#20004;&#33368;056&#22411;&#36731;&#25252;&#21355;&#33328;&#12290;&#27492;&#22806;&#65292;&#23391;&#21152;&#25289;&#24211;&#23572;&#32435;&#36896;&#33337;&#21378;&#36824;&#23558;&#22312;&#20013;&#26041;&#21327;&#21161;&#19979;&#20877;&#24314;&#36896;&#25968;&#33368;&#35813;&#22411;&#25112;&#33328;(&#23558;&#19981;&#23569;&#20110;2&#33368&#12290;
> 2012.1.8 China WuHan shipbuilding Co LTD start to build 2x 056 class corvettes for Bangladesh Navy. And Bangladesh &#24211;&#23572;&#32435; ??? shipyard will get supports from China to build several domestic type056 warships, numbers > 2x.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> &#12304;HuanQiu news&#12305;&#20013;&#22269;&#27491;&#22312;&#20026;&#23391;&#21152;&#25289;&#24314;&#36896;2&#33368;056&#22411;&#25252;&#21355;&#33328; / China building 056 class corvettes for Bangladesh Navy



BD plan is 7 Type056 corvette, well the news source supports it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China new High-performance frigate for sale ... export version of 054A class

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Chinese Company Poly Technologies showcased several new ship designs for export at DSA 2012

Chinese company Poly Technologies presented several new naval equipment products available for the export market at the DSA 2012 Defense exhibition in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Poly Technologies, a subsidiary of China Poly Group Corporation, is a defense manufacturing and international trading company. In their new Naval Equipment catalog, they introduced several new vessel designs. 

Here are a few of these new designs. Unfortunately, the vessel class name or type is never mentioned. Only mentioned are the general vessel type (Destroyer, Frigate etc...) and general specifications.


New Chinese made Destroyer of unknown type




Destroyer Specifications:

Length: 140 meters
Normal displacement: 4,500 tonnes
Max speed: 28 knots
Crew: 150
Range: 5,000 nm at 18 knots
Endurance: N/A
Propulsion: CODAD 4x MTU engines

Weapons: 
2x Quad SSM launchers
4x Quad VLS units
1x 76mm gun
2x7-barrel 30mm CIWS
2x torpedo launchers

Sensors:
-3D radar
-Over the horizon radar
-IR search and track radar

Missions:
-Attack large and medium sized warships independently or as part of a composite force at sea.
-Attack hostile submarines, independently or as part of a composite force at sea.
-Air defense
-Escort operations

The ship, designed based on updated technologies, has high stealth performance against radar wave, acoustic and infrared.


New Chinese made OPV of unknown type 




OPV Specifications

Length: 91 meters
Full load displacement: 1,500 tonnes
Max speed: 24 knots
Crew: 48
Range: 3,500 nm at 16 knots
Endurance: 30 days

Weapons:
1x 76mm gun
630 CIWS
2x SSM Launchers

Missions:
-Patrol and surveillance
-Anti-illegal immigration
-Anti-illegal fishing
-Protection of EEZ
-SAR (Search and Rescue)



New Chinese Navy Type 056 Corvette available for export market




Type 056 Corvette Export Specifications:

Length: 89 meters
Full load displacement: 1,300 tonnes
Max speed: 25 knots
Crew: 60
Range: 2,000 nm at 18 knots
Endurance: N/A

Weapons:
2x SSM Launchers
1x8-Cell SAM
1x 76mm gun
2x 30mm gun



New Chinese made Corvette of unknown type 




Corvette Specifications:

Length: 78 meters
Normal displacement: 870 tonnes
Max speed: 25 knots
Crew: 55
Range: 2,000 nm at 16 knots
Endurance: N/A

Weapons:
2x SSM Launchers
1x8-Cell SAM
1x 76mm gun

Propulsion:
2x Diesel Engines type MTU16V


New Chinese made Missile Boat of unknown type





Missile Boat Specifications:

Length: 46 meters
Full load displacement: 260 tonnes
Max speed: 30 knots
Crew: 24
Range: 500 nm at cruising speed
Endurance: N/A

Weapons:
2x Quad-SSM Launchers
1x Twin 37mm gun
2x Twin 14.5mm gun
EW systems

Missions:
-Attack hostile surface ships
-Provide air defense
-Perform electronic warfare



New Chinese made Patrol Boat of unknown type 




Patrol Boat Specifications:

Length: 63.5 meters
Normal displacement: 470 tonnes
Max speed: 30 knots
Crew: 42
Range: N/A
Endurance: N/A

Weapons:
1x Twin 37mm gun
2x Twin 14.5mm gun
Light arms

Propulsion:
4 x Diesel Engines type MTU16V4000M73L

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## That Guy

cnleio said:


> Chinese Company Poly Technologies showcased several new ship designs for export at DSA 2012
> 
> Chinese company Poly Technologies presented several new naval equipment products available for the export market at the DSA 2012 Defense exhibition in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Poly Technologies, a subsidiary of China Poly Group Corporation, is a defense manufacturing and international trading company. In their new Naval Equipment catalog, they introduced several new vessel designs.
> 
> Here are a few of these new designs. Unfortunately, the vessel class name or type is never mentioned. Only mentioned are the general vessel type (Destroyer, Frigate etc...) and general specifications.
> 
> 
> New Chinese made Destroyer of unknown type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyer Specifications:
> 
> Length: 140 meters
> Normal displacement: 4,500 tonnes
> Max speed: 28 knots
> Crew: 150
> Range: 5,000 nm at 18 knots
> Endurance: N/A
> Propulsion: CODAD 4x MTU engines
> 
> Weapons:
> 2x Quad SSM launchers
> 4x Quad VLS units
> 1x 76mm gun
> 2x7-barrel 30mm CIWS
> 2x torpedo launchers
> 
> Sensors:
> -3D radar
> -Over the horizon radar
> -IR search and track radar
> 
> Missions:
> -Attack large and medium sized warships independently or as part of a composite force at sea.
> -Attack hostile submarines, independently or as part of a composite force at sea.
> -Air defense
> -Escort operations
> 
> The ship, designed based on updated technologies, has high stealth performance against radar wave, acoustic and infrared.
> 
> 
> New Chinese made OPV of unknown type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPV Specifications
> 
> Length: 91 meters
> Full load displacement: 1,500 tonnes
> Max speed: 24 knots
> Crew: 48
> Range: 3,500 nm at 16 knots
> Endurance: 30 days
> 
> Weapons:
> 1x 76mm gun
> 630 CIWS
> 2x SSM Launchers
> 
> Missions:
> -Patrol and surveillance
> -Anti-illegal immigration
> -Anti-illegal fishing
> -Protection of EEZ
> -SAR (Search and Rescue)
> 
> 
> 
> New Chinese Navy Type 056 Corvette available for export market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 056 Corvette Export Specifications:
> 
> Length: 89 meters
> Full load displacement: 1,300 tonnes
> Max speed: 25 knots
> Crew: 60
> Range: 2,000 nm at 18 knots
> Endurance: N/A
> 
> Weapons:
> 2x SSM Launchers
> 1x8-Cell SAM
> 1x 76mm gun
> 2x 30mm gun
> 
> 
> 
> New Chinese made Corvette of unknown type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corvette Specifications:
> 
> Length: 78 meters
> Normal displacement: 870 tonnes
> Max speed: 25 knots
> Crew: 55
> Range: 2,000 nm at 16 knots
> Endurance: N/A
> 
> Weapons:
> 2x SSM Launchers
> 1x8-Cell SAM
> 1x 76mm gun
> 
> Propulsion:
> 2x Diesel Engines type MTU16V
> 
> 
> New Chinese made Missile Boat of unknown type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missile Boat Specifications:
> 
> Length: 46 meters
> Full load displacement: 260 tonnes
> Max speed: 30 knots
> Crew: 24
> Range: 500 nm at cruising speed
> Endurance: N/A
> 
> Weapons:
> 2x Quad-SSM Launchers
> 1x Twin 37mm gun
> 2x Twin 14.5mm gun
> EW systems
> 
> Missions:
> -Attack hostile surface ships
> -Provide air defense
> -Perform electronic warfare
> 
> 
> 
> New Chinese made Patrol Boat of unknown type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrol Boat Specifications:
> 
> Length: 63.5 meters
> Normal displacement: 470 tonnes
> Max speed: 30 knots
> Crew: 42
> Range: N/A
> Endurance: N/A
> 
> Weapons:
> 1x Twin 37mm gun
> 2x Twin 14.5mm gun
> Light arms
> 
> Propulsion:
> 4 x Diesel Engines type MTU16V4000M73L



Wow, they're really trying to make them as stealthy as possible, judging from the basic designs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> 2 Type056 corvette has been ordered, more will be built under license locally.



How many more any idea and when you would go for Submarine



cnleio said:


> Chinese Company Poly Technologies showcased several new ship designs for export at DSA 2012
> 
> Chinese company Poly Technologies presented several new naval equipment products available for the export market at the DSA 2012 Defense exhibition in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Poly Technologies, a subsidiary of China Poly Group Corporation, is a defense manufacturing and international trading company. In their new Naval Equipment catalog, they introduced several new vessel designs.
> 
> Here are a few of these new designs. Unfortunately, the vessel class name or type is never mentioned. Only mentioned are the general vessel type (Destroyer, Frigate etc...) and general specifications.
> 
> 
> New Chinese made Destroyer of unknown type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyer Specifications:
> 
> Length: 140 meters
> Normal displacement: 4,500 tonnes
> Max speed: 28 knots
> Crew: 150
> Range: 5,000 nm at 18 knots
> Endurance: N/A
> Propulsion: CODAD 4x MTU engines
> 
> Weapons:
> 2x Quad SSM launchers
> 4x Quad VLS units
> 1x 76mm gun
> 2x7-barrel 30mm CIWS
> 2x torpedo launchers
> 
> Sensors:
> -3D radar
> -Over the horizon radar
> -IR search and track radar
> 
> Missions:
> -Attack large and medium sized warships independently or as part of a composite force at sea.
> -Attack hostile submarines, independently or as part of a composite force at sea.
> -Air defense
> -Escort operations
> 
> The ship, designed based on updated technologies, has high stealth performance against radar wave, acoustic and infrared.
> 
> 
> New Chinese made OPV of unknown type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPV Specifications
> 
> Length: 91 meters
> Full load displacement: 1,500 tonnes
> Max speed: 24 knots
> Crew: 48
> Range: 3,500 nm at 16 knots
> Endurance: 30 days
> 
> Weapons:
> 1x 76mm gun
> 630 CIWS
> 2x SSM Launchers
> 
> Missions:
> -Patrol and surveillance
> -Anti-illegal immigration
> -Anti-illegal fishing
> -Protection of EEZ
> -SAR (Search and Rescue)
> 
> 
> 
> New Chinese Navy Type 056 Corvette available for export market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 056 Corvette Export Specifications:
> 
> Length: 89 meters
> Full load displacement: 1,300 tonnes
> Max speed: 25 knots
> Crew: 60
> Range: 2,000 nm at 18 knots
> Endurance: N/A
> 
> Weapons:
> 2x SSM Launchers
> 1x8-Cell SAM
> 1x 76mm gun
> 2x 30mm gun
> 
> 
> 
> New Chinese made Corvette of unknown type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corvette Specifications:
> 
> Length: 78 meters
> Normal displacement: 870 tonnes
> Max speed: 25 knots
> Crew: 55
> Range: 2,000 nm at 16 knots
> Endurance: N/A
> 
> Weapons:
> 2x SSM Launchers
> 1x8-Cell SAM
> 1x 76mm gun
> 
> Propulsion:
> 2x Diesel Engines type MTU16V
> 
> 
> New Chinese made Missile Boat of unknown type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missile Boat Specifications:
> 
> Length: 46 meters
> Full load displacement: 260 tonnes
> Max speed: 30 knots
> Crew: 24
> Range: 500 nm at cruising speed
> Endurance: N/A
> 
> Weapons:
> 2x Quad-SSM Launchers
> 1x Twin 37mm gun
> 2x Twin 14.5mm gun
> EW systems
> 
> Missions:
> -Attack hostile surface ships
> -Provide air defense
> -Perform electronic warfare
> 
> 
> 
> New Chinese made Patrol Boat of unknown type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrol Boat Specifications:
> 
> Length: 63.5 meters
> Normal displacement: 470 tonnes
> Max speed: 30 knots
> Crew: 42
> Range: N/A
> Endurance: N/A
> 
> Weapons:
> 1x Twin 37mm gun
> 2x Twin 14.5mm gun
> Light arms
> 
> Propulsion:
> 4 x Diesel Engines type MTU16V4000M73L


IF Pakistani economy improves I won't minding having all these ships in really large numbers in Pakistan Navy at least 8 each

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

Why does the destroyer have 4 quad VLS system. That's like, 16 missiles. Anyway, I would be surprised if nations using Chinese warships, like Thailand and Pakistan, bought that behemoth destroyer. (Actually, it's not that big, but if it was a frigate, then wow. Maybe it should be, since it uses less VLS than most destroyers used by PLAN.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> Why does the destroyer have 4 quad VLS system. That's like, 16 missiles. Anyway, I would be surprised if nations using Chinese warships, like Thailand and Pakistan, bought that behemoth destroyer. (Actually, it's not that big, but if it was a frigate, then wow. Maybe it should be, since it uses less VLS than most destroyers used by PLAN.)


This ship's size more like a frigate, as long as i know PLAN didn't have any 4 quad VLS they r 4x8 VLS system(like 054A,052C/D using). So "4 quad VLS system" maybe a introduction mistake, it should be total 32 missiles.

Recently China official released new SD-10A anti-aircraft missile (developed from SD-10 medium range air-to-air missile), it will be China ESSM and one VLS unite finally can install 4x SD-10A missiles for Navy warship. 32x VLS system can carry nearly 100x SD-10A / HHQ-16 anti-aircraft missiles.

SD-10A anti-aircraft missile:
Max attack range: 50km
Max combat altitude: 20km - 30km
Launch mode: VLS hot-launching or oblique launching 







HHQ-16 anti-aircraft missile:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

2013.9.5 Venezuela signed agreement with China to buy 8x Navy Z-9C helicopters and copter-launched TL-10B anti-ship missiles.

[HuanQiu.com News]
&#22996;&#20869;&#29790;&#25289;&#23558;&#36141;&#20013;&#22269;8&#26550;&#30452;9C &#23558;&#37197;TL-10B&#21453;&#33328;&#23548;&#24377;/Venezuela purchased 8x Navy Z-9C helicopters and TL-10B anti-ship missiles.


> &#12304;&#29615;&#29699;&#32593;&#32508;&#21512;&#25253;&#36947;&#12305;&#25454;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#19990;&#30028;&#27494;&#22120;&#36152;&#26131;&#20998;&#26512;&#20013;&#24515;&#32593;&#31449;9&#26376;5&#26085;&#30340;&#25253;&#36947;&#65292;&#22996;&#20869;&#29790;&#25289;&#28023;&#20891;&#33322;&#31354;&#20853;&#21496;&#20196;&#37096;&#24050;&#20110;&#36817;&#26085;&#19982;&#20013;&#22269;&#26041;&#38754;&#31614;&#32626;&#20102;&#37319;&#36141;8&#26550;&#30452;-9&#21453;&#28508;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#30340;&#21512;&#21516;&#12290;... &#26032;&#22411;&#21495;&#30340;&#30452;-9&#36824;&#21487;&#37197;&#22791;&#30001;&#27946;&#37117;&#38598;&#22242;&#30740;&#21046;&#30340;TL-10B&#36731;&#22411;&#21453;&#33328;&#23548;&#24377;&#12290;&#25913;&#22411;&#23548;&#24377;&#37197;&#22791;&#20027;&#21160;&#38647;&#36798;&#23548;&#24341;&#22836;&#12290;&#26368;&#22823;&#23556;&#31243;15&#21315;&#31859;&#65292;&#25112;&#26007;&#37096;&#37325;30&#21315;&#20811;&#65292;&#26368;&#22823;&#39134;&#34892;&#36895;&#24230;0.85M&#12290;&#27599;&#26550;&#30452;-9C&#21487;&#25658;&#24102;&#20004;&#26522;TL-10B&#12290;
> 2013.9.5 Venezuela Navy COMFORAER signed agreement with China to purchase 8x Z-9C anti-submarine helicopters and some TL-10B anti-ship missiles.



Navy Z-9C helicopter:














TL-10B anti-ship missile:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Venezuelan Marines announce new artillery group

China sell 122mm SR-5 MRLS and 81mm SM-4 mortar to Venezuelan Marines


> The Venezuelan Marines are to establish a new artillery group that will receive multiple rocket launchers and self-propelled artillery from China, Venezuela's official media announced on 5 September.
> It is to be armed with a China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) 122 mm SR5 battery, a NORINCO SM4 81 mm self-propelled mortar battery, and a howitzer battery that presumably would be equipped with the OTO Melara M56 105 mm howitzer currently in service.



China 122mm+300mm SR-5 MRLS:























China 81mm SM-4 mortar:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

A old pic, PLA generals and Sri Lanka officers discussed the military action to against Tamil Tigers in China BeiJing (watching the military map of North Sri Lanka)







Sri LanKa Army during Tamil Tigers War:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The day will come when China exports weapons the way she does electronic goods&#65288;machine tools&#12289;telecom gears&#12289;home appliances&#65292;computers&#12289;smartphones etc&#65289;today&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Some China frigates(053H class) exported to Thailand Navy, deals from 1990s ~ early 2000s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

2013.9 Kenya supermarket crisis, China WZ551 and 7.62mm type56-2 rifle using by Kenya Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

They have SCAR assault rifles. 
That's cool, especially for a poorly armed (well, not really poorly armed) military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Fsjal said:


> They have SCAR assault rifles.
> That's cool, especially for a poorly armed (well, not really poorly armed) military.



The American gifted those SCAR via package thru AU (Afrcian Union), which is sort of a compensation of Kenyan involvement in Somalian Conflict or civil war.

I think the delta and seal 6 were training Kenyan Military Special Force as well, cannot confirm those tho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarrar

wanglaokan said:


> Your poor financial condition says everything, Pakistan will be better off day by day with China. The only chance you get is to make peace with China.



You are right. Pakistan will develop faster with the help of China.


----------



## cnleio

China Norinco's 5.56mm QBZ-97 rifle selling in Canada (North America gun-shop):

Norinco's gun ad 






5.56mm QBZ-97 selling for Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China Norinco's 5.56mm QBZ-97 rifle selling in Canada (North America gun-shop):

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

*Chinese firm wins Turkey's missile defence system tender, China HQ-9(FD-2000) 3billion $$ deal*
(Reuters) - Chinese defence firm CPMIEC has won a Turkish tender to co-produce a long-range air and missile defence system, a statement from the Turkish defence minister said on Thursday.


> Four missile systems - American Patriot, Russian S-400, French-Italian Eurosam Samp-T and the winner Chinese FD-2000 - were in the running for the Turkish project, worth approximately $4 billion.






Turkey has chosen China over European and US counterparts. The 3billion $$ deal involves joint production of the missile system and tech transfer.

Link by Turkish government
http://www.ssm.gov.tr/anasayfa/hizli/duyurular/PressReleases/Sayfalar/20130926_SSIK.aspx



*Turkey dismisses NATO allies&#8217; bids, selects Chinese firm for air defense system tender*
 The 1st NATO country will use China long-range air defense system, HQ-9(FD-2000) deal earning 3billion $$. 


> Ankara has granted a long-awaited tender for long-range missile and air defense systems to Chinese contenders, dismissing bids from major NATO allies as the United States, France and Italy.
> 
> With the decision, announced today following a meeting of the Undersecretariat for Defense Industries' executive council, which is headed by Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an, Ankara has approved the lowest offer despite worries about the Chinese system&#8217;s ultimate compatibility with NATO-owned early warning assets.
> 
> CPMIEC (China Precision Machinery Export-Import Corp.) submitted an offer for its HQ-9 that included co-production solutions &#8211; which was requested by Turkish authorities &#8211; at a reported $3 billion.
> 
> The other bidders were the U.S. partnership of Raytheon and Lockheed Martin, offering the Patriot air defense system; Russia&#8217;s Rosoboronexport, marketing the S-300; and the Italian-French consortium Eurosam, maker of the SAMP/T Aster 30.
> 
> Turkey presently has no long-range air-defense systems. The $4 billion program, dubbed the T-LORAMIDS, is being designed to counter both enemy aircraft and missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Turkey announced to buy FD-2000 (export version of HQ-9) air-defense system which worth $3 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China 40,000ton LPD for sale, new export version Landing Platform Dock

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

Aside from the FD-2000, Turkey might also opt for the Chinese LPD as they are known to be one of the contenders(This i highly doubt however). Its one thing to produce circuits and chips so the Chinese system can be inducted in the NATO air defence infastructure, and one thing to do this on a 40k+ ton LPD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

BordoEnes said:


> Aside from the FD-2000, Turkey might also opt for the Chinese LPD as they are known to be one of the contenders(This i highly doubt however). Its one thing to produce circuits and chips so the Chinese system can be inducted in the NATO air defence infastructure, and one thing to do this on a 40k+ ton LPD.


Turkey also can take J-31 (Project 310), I think China will sell whole fighter production line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

cnleio said:


> China new High-performance frigate for sale ... export version of 054A class



It might be the PNs F-22P Block-II frigate but hopefully with VLS launchers from AShMs and Cruise Missiles about 32 of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Black Eagle 90 said:


> It might be the PNs F-22P Block-II frigate but hopefully with VLS launchers from AShMs and Cruise Missiles about 32 of them.


China Shipbuilding & offshore International Co.Ltd (CSOC) is the trade arm of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC). It's China export version frigate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

2012.3.6 Ghana military parade, China weapons used by Ghana Army

China type81 122m rocket&#65306;








China WZ-523 wheeled armored vehicle&#65306;







WZ-523 armored ground ambulance:







China "MengShi" 4x4 military jeep:











China military truck and 122mm howitzer:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

2009 Sudan military parade, now North Sudan Army equiped China ZTZ-96 MBT (early version of type96 tank)






Short-range surface-to-surface missile (unknown)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Black Eagle 90

cnleio said:


> China Shipbuilding & offshore International Co.Ltd (CSOC) is the trade arm of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC). It's China export version frigate.



Yes you are absolutely right but I am saying about PNs one.


----------



## Beast

Actually, China export plenty of military product but many are kept under table and not reveal to public. It is thru spotter that this export is reveal.


----------



## cnleio

U.N ( UNAMID: United Nations-African Union Mission in Darfur ) purchased China wheeled armored vehicles:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nishan_101

cnleio said:


> U.N ( UNAMID: United Nations-African Union Mission in Darfur ) purchased China wheeled armored vehicles:



If HIT would be in JV with Korea or Japan or Germany or even with Ukraine in Tanks and APC then we can also gain such deals from UN to supply such vehicles to them as we can produce it at a cheaper cost...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

A interesting pic, World Rifile Map. (but some AK-47 used in Africa countries r China 7.62mm type56 rifiles)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China exported 6x L-15 advanced jet trainers to Zambia 

Hongdu L-15 Falcon


> In 2012 it was announced that a total of 12 aircraft were ordered by undisclosed export customers. Now it is known that one of these customers was Zambia, which ordered 6 aircraft. These trainers are expected to enter service in 2013.
> The L-15 is intended to train pilots to fly high-performance forth-generation aircraft, such as the J-10 and Su-27. It is also suitable to complete all basic jet flight training courses.




Wiki: Hongdu L-15


> Zambia:
> Zambian Air Force - At least 6 was ordered by Zambian in Zhuhhai Air Show, 2012.




HuanQiu.com news: &#26333;L-15&#39640;&#25945;&#26426;&#24050;&#21521;&#38750;&#27954;&#20986;&#21475;6&#26550; / China L-15 exported 6x to Africa country


> &#20154;&#27665;&#32593;&#21271;&#20140;9&#26376;25&#26085;&#30005; &#65288;&#38379;&#22025;&#29738;&#65289;25&#26085;&#19978;&#21320;&#65292;&#31532;15&#23626;&#21271;&#20140;&#22269;&#38469;&#33322;&#31354;&#23637;&#22312;&#22269;&#23478;&#20250;&#35758;&#20013;&#24515;&#24320;&#24149;&#12290;&#20013;&#33322;&#24037;&#19994;L-15&#8220;&#29454;&#40560;&#8221;&#39640;&#32423;&#25945;&#32451;&#26426;&#27169;&#22411;&#20877;&#27425;&#20844;&#24320;&#20142;&#30456;&#12290;&#25454;&#20013;&#33322;&#24037;&#19994;&#24037;&#20316;&#20154;&#21592;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;&#30446;&#21069;&#24050;&#32463;&#26377;&#38750;&#27954;&#22269;&#23478;&#21521;&#20013;&#33322;&#24037;&#19994;&#23450;&#36141;&#20102;6&#26550;L-15&#39640;&#25945;&#26426;&#65292;&#21512;&#21516;&#31614;&#35746;&#21518;&#30340;18&#20010;&#26376;&#20869;&#23558;&#20132;&#36135;&#12290;
> Some africa country had ordeded 6x L-15 from China, and China will deliver L-15s withine 18 months




L-15 advanced jet trainer:



























Two seat cockpits of L-15:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China export version tank MBT-3000 pics

China MBT-3000 turret:







MBT-3000 gunner's optical device:







MBT-3000 driver seat:












MBT-3000 gunner seat:












MBT-3000 commander seat:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

cnleio said:


> China exported 6x L-15 advanced jet trainers to Zambia
> 
> Hongdu L-15 Falcon
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki: Hongdu L-15
> 
> 
> 
> HuanQiu.com news: &#26333;L-15&#39640;&#25945;&#26426;&#24050;&#21521;&#38750;&#27954;&#20986;&#21475;6&#26550; / China L-15 exported 6x to Africa country
> 
> 
> 
> L-15 advanced jet trainer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two seat cockpits of L-15:



Other than me does anyone else thinks this is cute


----------



## fallstuff

cnleio said:


> China Norinco's 5.56mm QBZ-97 rifle selling in Canada (North America gun-shop):


 
Norinco makes AR-15 platform guns.? One of the guns look like an AR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

fallstuff said:


> Norinco makes AR-15 platform guns.? One of the guns look like an AR.


To compare the length between QBZ-97 and AR-15 rifle, but China Norinco also produce AR-15, it called CQ 5.56mm carbine. China ever got the M16/M4 produce line during Cold War when 1980s Honeymoon time with U.S.


CQ 5.56mm carbine:







CQ-A 5.56mm carbine:







Norinco "CQ logo" mark on AR-15 body:


----------



## cnleio

Norinco CQ 5.56mm rifle/carbine is "Black Weapons" exported from China, used by some rebel fighter, anti-government guerrilla, tribal militant etc for example Free Syrian Army. 

The evil & cheaper "west weapons" .

CQ 5.56mm carbine disassembly:


----------



## copasi

Nishan_101 said:


> If HIT would be in JV with Korea or Japan or Germany or even with Ukraine in Tanks and APC then we can also gain such deals from UN to supply such vehicles to them as we can produce it at a cheaper cost...



Some rumors say UN often choose equipment from the country who fund their action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broccoli

HJ-8L in Marocco. 









HJ-8L aimed by Chinese soldier, but is PLA using it?


----------



## That Guy

Does the new Chinese AA missile system sale to Turkey count?


----------



## bolo

Here's a question for you guys. Besides profit driven, what is the advantage of exporting your latest military weapons to other countries? Today's buying country may be is your ally, tomorrow may be your enemy.


----------



## Nishan_101

Really we can make some good guns of all caliber with Germany...


----------



## cnleio

bolo said:


> Here's a question for you guys. Besides profit driven, what is the advantage of exporting your latest military weapons to other countries? Today's buying country may be is your ally, tomorrow may be your enemy.


Relax, usually do not export PLA's currently equipped weapons, they r special export version weapons for foreign country. Or exported defensive weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walle

bolo said:


> Here's a question for you guys. Besides profit driven, what is the advantage of exporting your latest military weapons to other countries? Today's buying country may be is your ally, tomorrow may be your enemy.



Chinese sell to countries that are far far away geographically, Africa... Arab nations. And chinese media has stated, the exported FD-2000 is different to the HQ9 currently used by the PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MeshFree

Me too, especially the first picture.


----------



## Fsjal

bolo said:


> Here's a question for you guys. Besides profit driven, what is the advantage of exporting your latest military weapons to other countries? Today's buying country may be is your ally, tomorrow may be your enemy.



China gives them the less advance weapons. 

A good example is JF-17 or MBT-2000. 

The JF-17 has performance similar to J-7/MiG-21, and not as airworthy as J-10, while MBT-2000 uses less advance armor than Type 96G.


----------



## Broccoli

> A first look at my T97NSR, a quick tear down and re-assembly.
> The T97NSR just hit the Canadian market, it's a non-restricted 5.56 NATO bullpup rifle.










> Finally had a chance to test my T97, and other then one feeding issue (possibly need to break in my LAR15 mags a bit more) no other issues were observed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Broccoli

More opinions about T97.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Malaysia interest in China LY-80 anti-aircraft missile system (export version of HQ-16)

News from Malaysia Chinese newspaper:








China LY-80 anti-aircraft missile:





















LY-80's tracking/illumination vehicle:





LY-80's search radar vehicle:







PLA HQ-16A (export version LY-80) anti-aircraft missile launch:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China Norinco CQ-A 5.56 carbin(M4 clone) shoot: 


> This is Norinco's M4 clone the CQ-A 5.56. this can be purchase for 699$ CDN. I think this is a huge value and i recomend the riffle to any shooter. i was extremely impresed with the accuracy right out of the box, and the gun fucntins without fault. this shoot was done in -20C and i had no failures


Youku video: [video]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNDk0MDM1NTY0/v.swf[/video]



> CQ-A 5.56 testing


Youku video: [video]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMzc3MTQ2ODMy/v.swf[/video]



China Norinco QBZ97 rifile shoot:


> Chinese Type 97 bullpup rifle. Originally video'd in July 2007.
> Now that this rifle looks as though it will be available for purchase in early 2013, it is worth revisiting the original video.


Youku video:[video]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNTU0NzkxMTY4/v.swf[/video]




> Testing our Norinco T-97a's single, burst and full auto capabilities. Fairly easy to shoot, target acquisition was easy, accuracy is great, no failure to feed with different ammo types, and shoots the abundant 5.56 nato rounds. Over all, its a fun weapon to shoot


Youku video:[video]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNDkyMDAwNTE2/v.swf[/video]




> QBZ97 / T-97 shoot test in Canada


Youku video:[video]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNjE4NzgyNjA0/v.swf[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

_Chinese MANPADS bounded for Iran, captured in Yemen_
Yemen Fox - Chinese missiles among Iranian seized dhow in Yemen





_Chinese anti-ship missiles in Iran_





_JF-17 with C-802 visible_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gslv mk3 said:


> You should have learnt the facts before spewing BS,If you look at India & Pakistan,India have a population 1.2 billion and much higher per capita income than Pakistan,and Pakistan have population of 180 million.Take a look at defence spending and the size of army and airforce,Pakistan has propotionately higher numbers.
> 
> And continue to dream of collapsing India,as though everything in Pakistan is alright.



Mr Muppet a few dollars is not alot ! and it took you 4 decades to catch upto the same per capita income with Pakistan... thanks to russia etc in the 90s when Pakistan was sanctioned by USA... Not to forget the WOT tht has crippled our economy in the last decade... another funny fact is ur "punny" non existing middle class... compare tht with 45+ % or 80 million strong middle class in Pakistan... i can pull alot of stats and rub them in your face.... hell half ur country doesnt even have electric connections... so spare us ur bs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tacticool

When jf-17s are going to attend next air show?


----------



## cnleio

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> When jf-17s are going to attend next air show?


I think Pakistan take charge of JF-17 fighter's airshow and sales, China just focus on design & update. Anyway JF-17 targets Mig21/F5/F4 replacement for foreign airforce.


----------



## cnleio

China 05P armored vehicles exported to U.N (2009 old news)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Turkey Army WS-1 MLRS and rearm truck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> Turkey Army WS-1 MLRS and rearm truck


Pakistan is also looking forward to buy these MRLS


----------



## Zabaniyah

That Guy said:


> Does the new Chinese AA missile system sale to Turkey count?



The deal hasn't been finally signed yet.


----------



## jhungary

cnleio said:


> China 05P armored vehicles exported to U.N (2009 old news)



UN never buy any military equipment, whenever a nation was called for UN duty, the nation is responsible for soldier and equipment

Those APC were used as part of a Chinese peacekeeping force, Not that UN bought those, UN, unlike NATO, never maintain an active arms, why would they buy APC?


----------



## cnleio

jhungary said:


> UN never buy any military equipment, whenever a nation was called for UN duty, the nation is responsible for soldier and equipment
> 
> Those APC were used as part of a Chinese peacekeeping force, Not that UN bought those, UN, unlike NATO, never maintain an active arms, why would they buy APC?


You are RIGHT. But China still ever exported some armored vehicles to U.N Army, some Peacekeeping Forces from Aferica using China armored vehicles.
I just tell the TRUTH, Okay ?!

2011 U.N Army in Afirca Ivory Coast (2011 Chinese news), armored vehicle of U.N Army from China ↓ (Doese the U.N soilder looks like Chinese ? )






On China Highway, China armored vehicles prepare for export ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Free Syria Army got China HQ-8 anti-tank missiles ... F.K ! Who sell that to terrorists ?

【Youku video】: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjI0OTY5NDM2.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

cnleio said:


> You are RIGHT. But China still ever exported some armored vehicles to U.N Army, some Peacekeeping Forces from Aferica using China armored vehicles.
> I just tell the TRUTH, Okay ?!
> 
> 2011 U.N Army in Afirca Ivory Coast (2011 Chinese news), armored vehicle of U.N Army from China ↓ (Doese the U.N soilder looks like Chinese ? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On China Highway, China armored vehicles prepare for export ...



Dude, I am not saying Anything, if US bought Chinese APC, they will use it on UN mission. No big deal.

It is differentif you say Chinese sold APC to Somalia and they are use it on UN, that's not selling to the UN

Just that what you said was wrong, UN never bought military equipment on their own, NATO on the other hand will


----------



## Genesis

jhungary said:


> Dude, I am not saying Anything, if US bought Chinese APC, they will use it on UN mission. No big deal.
> 
> Just that what you said was wrong, UN never bought military equipment on their own, NATO on the other hand will



I think NATO has a combined command structure, but is it a combined army? For example, isn't it just American, British, German, etc troops under a combined command, but still with it's own equipments? Though they do have similar equipments. 

Does NATO have standard arms? A army outside the command of any SINGLE nation?


----------



## jhungary

jhungary said:


> Dude, I am not saying Anything, if US bought Chinese APC, they will use it on UN mission. No big deal.
> 
> Just that what you said was wrong, UN never bought military equipment on their own, NATO on the other hand will





Genesis said:


> I think NATO has a combined command structure, but is it a combined army? For example, isn't it just American, British, German, etc troops under a combined command, but still with it's own equipments? Though they do have similar equipments.
> 
> Does NATO have standard arms? A army outside the command of any SINGLE nation?



NATO is of combine arms but they have their own asset that operate on behalf of NATO

The NATO have its own survillence and command branch and they do bought aircraft and ground vehicle for NATO use, one very good example is the E-3 fleet that were being maintained by NATO

http://www.aviationpics.de/military/1999/awacs/awacs.html


----------



## Nav

cnleio said:


> 1988.3 Saudi Arabia purchased 70x DF-3/CSS-2 medium-range ballistic missiles from China, obviously this deal violated the U.N's arms export treaty, forbid to export range >300km missile(DF-3 range 2,800km). It's the first also the last official record to export DF-3 ballistic missile.
> 
> 1988, Saudi prince in China charge of DF-3 purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China sent DF-3 teams to train Saudi soldiers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China DF-3/CSS-2 medium-range ballistic missile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 70x DF-3/CSS-2 ballistic missiles still serving in desert base of Saudi Army:


why Saudi Arabia Bought these Missiles , just to Drop tons of explosive on Iran "?


----------



## boomslang

The BEST THING for the U.S. is for China to sell their junk around the world. That way, if the U.S. has to bitch-slap one of these countries, we'll know we're going up against inferior crap. Let those mooks blow their cash on junk.


----------



## cnleio

Nav said:


> why Saudi Arabia Bought these Missiles , just to Drop tons of explosive on Iran "?


To protect their country during the Iran-Iraq War, and 70x DF-3 missiles could provide enough threats to others.

DF-3 belong to IRBM. (DF-3 > 2,650km, DF-3A > 3,500km)






DongFeng IRBM & ICBM range:





(Numbers wrong)











Saudi's DF-3 range:


----------



## Broccoli

HJ-8 vs moving tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destro

boomslang said:


> The BEST THING for the U.S. is for China to sell their junk around the world. That way, if the U.S. has to bitch-slap one of these countries, we'll know we're going up against inferior crap. Let those mooks blow their cash on junk.



Yup just like how Serbia shot down that F-117 piece of crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## boomslang

Destro said:


> Yup just like how Serbia shot down that F-117 piece of crap.




Even a blind squirrel gets a nut once in a while. How did that end up for the Serbs ?


----------



## Nav

Broccoli said:


> HJ-8 vs moving tank.


Very Good Reply thanks for the effort


----------



## Nav

*Very Good Reply . *




cnleio said:


> To protect their country during the Iran-Iraq War, and 70x DF-3 missiles could provide enough threats to others.
> 
> DF-3 belong to IRBM. (DF-3 > 2,650km, DF-3A > 3,500km)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DongFeng IRBM & ICBM range:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Numbers wrong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi's DF-3 range:


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Beast said:


> F-7 fighter to -Bangladesh
> -Pakistan
> -Iran
> -Nigeria
> -Tarzania
> 
> K-8 Trainer -????
> 
> 
> F-22P Frigate -Pakistan
> 
> Pattani OPV -RTN
> 
> HJT-8 ATGM - Sudan
> - ATGM
> 
> FN-6 SAM - Sudan


K-8 trainer was jointly developed by Pakistan and China and a number of countries have them including Zimbabwe, Nigeria etc


----------



## Umair Nawaz

wasm95 said:


> no the project is still running but with limited funds we will probably see it in 5-8 years





Your poor financial condition says everything, Pakistan will be better off day by day with China. The only chance you get is to make peace with China.[/quote]


Zarvan said:


> Man you gotta be kidding 5-8 years for a 155M Artillery  are you too funny or too innocent Mr I seriously don't think that project is running any more in 5 to 8 years we can get many other Artillery guns with TOT @Aeronaut @DESERT FIGHTER @Icarus


My friends the project was of a Full Arty not SPH or SPG. But was scrapped and instead Turkish Arty of same class were produced locally That Panther Arty. This indicates that we had faced some technical issues maybe. But in future we can develop on our own with further knowledge we have gain by domestically producing turkish arty which BTW came with full TOT.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Fsjal said:


> China gives them the less advance weapons.
> 
> A good example is JF-17 or MBT-2000.
> 
> The JF-17 has performance similar to J-7/MiG-21, and not as airworthy as J-10, while MBT-2000 uses less advance armor than Type 96G.


The JF-17 which is used by PAF is more or less similar to F-16 in performance! The FC-1 maybe less capable as it has all Chinese Subsystems but ours have Western and Local made Subsystems. And BTW JF-17 is a 4th gen A/c and J-10 is 4.5++ gen A/C so there is a difference in class And MBT 2000 is a third gen. tank But the Al Khalid that Pakistan produces is actually ranked as 10th or 11th best tank out there. Its more capable then the MBT 2000 it has French FCS subsystem and French image sights Pakistan's systems such as its Rahber IBMS, Smooth-bore 125mm Gun,Autoloader, APS etc etc and many more. Its Armour is Pakistani Composite armour etc.

That is how we have developed its further updated varients on our own like Al Khalid I and II.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Mr Muppet a few dollars is not alot ! and it took you 4 decades to catch upto the same per capita income with Pakistan... thanks to russia etc in the 90s when Pakistan was sanctioned by USA... Not to forget the WOT tht has crippled our economy in the last decade... another funny fact is ur "punny" non existing middle class... compare tht with 45+ % or 80 million strong middle class in Pakistan... i can pull alot of stats and rub them in your face.... hell half ur country doesnt even have electric connections... so spare us ur bs.


and toilets....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-17377895

Now poverty....

http://www.brecorder.com/top-news/1-front-top-news/112743-poverty-high-in-bangladesh-india-hdi.html

https://defence.pk/threads/indian-poverty-levels-higher-than-pakistans-says-un-report.245206/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

I would test the stuff for lead poisoning.

And if any of my Chinese stuff is to go by, probably break down in two months.


----------



## illusion8

Ravi Nair said:


> I would test the stuff for lead poisoning.
> 
> And if any of my Chinese stuff is to go by, probably break down in two months.



majority chinese arms exports are to terrorists and unstable countries baring a few - no one gives a hoot of what happens to the users anyways.


----------



## Chronos

illusion8 said:


> majority chinese arms exports are to terrorists and unstable countries baring a few - no one gives a hoot of what happens to the users anyways.



In a way, you have to admire how China does business. Give weapons to Genocidal maniacs like Sudan.

Unlike rest of us fools who care about human rights, they get to business. I mean, their government has no compunction of using their people as fodder. It's in their history. So logic tells they will merely view other Humans as just that, more fodder


----------



## cnleio

Ravi Nair said:


> In a way, you have to admire how China does business. Give weapons to Genocidal maniacs like Sudan.
> 
> Unlike rest of us fools who care about human rights, they get to business. I mean, their government has no compunction of using their people as fodder. It's in their history. So logic tells they will merely view other Humans as just that, more fodder


HAHA, ur guys just back to Earth from Mars . Didn't know American also supported Afghan Taliban and export weapons with China and Pakistan together.










Anyway China export weapons and earn $$$, u just buy foreign weapons and pay $$$. The poor laugh at other get rich to earn lots of money, extreme ridiculous !

That's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

@cnleio.

Yaaaaaawwwwwwnnnnnnn. 

When you Chinese have better, wittier, insults to come back with, please do inform me. Seems you guys are as exciting as snails racing with all the Chinese posters here put together.

Must be all that Communism. I swear the China bots here must have the same prime directive from a hive intelligence. Their attacks lack substance, and act juvenile as possible.


----------



## cnleio

Ravi Nair said:


> @cnleio.
> 
> Yaaaaaawwwwwwnnnnnnn.
> 
> When you Chinese have better, wittier, insults to come back with, please do inform me. Seems you guys are as exciting as snails racing with all the Chinese posters here put together.
> 
> Must be all that Communism. I swear the China bots here must have the same prime directive from a hive intelligence. Their attacks lack substance, and act juvenile as possible.



The smart Chinese export weapons to foreigners, then they become big arms seller.
The "intelligent" Indian only buy foreign weapons, then they become the biggest arms buyer.

World Arms Industry


----------



## Chronos

@cnleio. Very helpful chart. Thank you.

My point still stands. China will never become a super power like United States have. They will never influence the world like United |states have.

My point still stands that you sell weapons to genocidal regimes. Just like United states did. Except united states will always be better than you.


----------



## feilong

Ravi Nair said:


> @cnleio. Very helpful chart. Thank you.
> 
> My point still stands. China will never become a super power like United States have. They will never influence the world like United |states have.
> 
> My point still stands that you sell weapons to genocidal regimes. Just like United states did. Except united states will always be better than you.



Stop the barking, and continued your licking to the US. That is Indian style, Indian style woof woof...


----------



## cnleio

Ravi Nair said:


> @cnleio. Very helpful chart. Thank you.
> 
> My point still stands. China will never become a super power like United States have. They will never influence the world like United |states have.
> 
> My point still stands that you sell weapons to genocidal regimes. Just like United states did. Except united states will always be better than you.


Before u r American-Indian, or India become the 51th state of U.S, the strong U.S *&^%$#@! ... not matter about India and China. And who said the China will become second United States ? Chinese has their destiny and way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Myanmar military parade

China SH-1







China PTL-02






QBZ-97

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Ravi Nair said:


> @cnleio. Very helpful chart. Thank you.
> 
> My point still stands. China will never become a super power like United States have. They will never influence the world like United |states have.
> 
> My point still stands that you sell weapons to genocidal regimes. Just like United states did. Except united states will always be better than you.


 Sorry, you point is too cheap, don't compare China with USA, don't forget that you are indian, not American!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan also has SH-1 and I think we are now producing it in Pakistan


----------



## cnleio

China type59D tank in Myanmar Army


----------



## cnleio

*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

03 November 2013

Chinese defence companies are offering Thailand partnership status on a range of military platforms on show at the Defense & Security 2013 exhibition in Bangkok.

Officials from state-owed Poly Technologies and the China National Precision Machinery Import & Export Corporation (CPMIEC) told _IHS Jane's_ that the two companies are engaged in preliminary discussions with Thai defence authorities over potential collaboration on several land- and sea-based military systems.

These include CPMIEC's HQ-9 surface-to-air missile system - known as FD-2000 in its export configuration - which was selected in October by Turkey to meet that country's T-Loramids air defence requirement. Other equipment comprises the FL-3000N ship-based surface-to-air missile system and the FK-1000 mobile air defence system, both marketed by CPMIEC, as well as Poly Technologies' mine-resistant, ambush-protected CS-VP3 vehicle.
China offers Thailand collaboration on missiles, armoured vehicles - IHS Jane's 360

*FK-1000 mobile air defence system*
*



*
*






FD-2000





FL-3000









CS-VP3 











*


----------



## cnleio

China new SR-5 MLRS for sale, 122mm and 220mm rocket 
*




















*





*

SR-5 install 122mm rocket*







*SR-5 install 220mm rocket*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

cnleio said:


> China type59D tank in Myanmar Army




We,BD, consider China our closest friend and natural ally. After Pakistan we are the largest buyer of Chinese arms. We can'tbe happy to see a Western and Indian lackey getting Chinese military hardware/training.


----------



## Indian-Lion

asad71 said:


> We,BD, consider China our closest friend and natural ally. After Pakistan we are the largest buyer of Chinese arms. We can'tbe happy to see a Western and Indian lackey getting Chinese military hardware/training.


who needs 3rd class crap, they make good things for themselves and send bullshit to others. Chinese locomotives a good example? soon you will see chinese tanks exploding at their own without being at war


----------



## feilong

Indian-Lion said:


> who needs 3rd class crap, they make good things for themselves and send bullshit to others. Chinese locomotives a good example? soon you will see chinese tanks exploding at their own without being at war


You talking about your indegenous weapons sir? That including your Mars orbiter will fail anytime soon, I have estimate on November 18 your orbiter will explode. Let wait and see sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

feilong said:


> You talking about your indegenous weapons sir? That including your Mars orbiter will fail anytime soon, I have estimate on November 18 your orbiter will explode. Let wait and see sir.


Would love to quote you back after 18th when it will stay NORMAL.


----------



## rott

kbd-raaf said:


> Why are you being mean? Can't we just hug?


I didn't mean to offend you. I was replying to your fellow country man. My apologies.


----------



## asad71

Indian-Lion said:


> who needs 3rd class crap, they make good things for themselves and send bullshit to others. Chinese locomotives a good example? soon you will see chinese tanks exploding at their own without being at war


Your info is wrong.Chinese railways are one of the best in the world. Chinese weapons are being used in Syria with devastating success. PA and BA have been using Chinese armor for decades. None has exploded so far like the IN sub recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> China new SR-5 MLRS for sale, 122mm and 220mm rocket
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> SR-5 install 122mm rocket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SR-5 install 220mm rocket*



That is a very interesting concept. You have the mass fire power while the long range punch when required.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Indian-Lion said:


> who needs 3rd class crap, they make good things for themselves and send bullshit to others. Chinese locomotives a good example? soon you will see chinese tanks exploding at their own without being at war


U mean recently India Airforce's Mig-29 crashed, or India Navy's sub sunk in ur military port ? Or India government bought subway trains from China for Indian ppl ?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

asad71 said:


> We,BD, consider China our closest friend and natural ally. After Pakistan we are the largest buyer of Chinese arms. We can'tbe happy to see a Western and Indian lackey getting Chinese military hardware/training.


Well China has business investments in Myanmar, weapons export is about China national interest.

Relax Mr asad71.
Bangladesh Army own type69II light tanks, type59D and MBT-2000 tanks, much more quantity than Myanmar.

Bangladesh MBT-2000 tank:











Bangladesh type59D tank:














Bangladesh type69II light tank:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PiyaraPakistan

cnleio said:


> China new SR-5 MLRS for sale, 122mm and 220mm rocket
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> SR-5 install 122mm rocket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SR-5 install 220mm rocket*


Thanks for sharing, what is the range of SR-5 MLRS with 122mm and 220mm rockets?


----------



## cnleio

PiyaraPakistan said:


> Thanks for sharing, what is the range of SR-5 MLRS with 122mm and 220mm rockets?


GlobalSecurity.org - China SR5 122mm/220m MLRS


> Crew 3 Calibre 220 mm / 122 mm Number of tubes 6+6 / 20+20 Combat weight 25 t Maximum road speed 85 km/h *Cruising range 600 km Maximum firing range* (220 mm / 122 mm) 70 km / 50 km Firing accuracy (220 mm/122 mm) CEP < 3 m / CEP < 25 m Navigation accuracy = 0.2% D (distance) North finding accuracy =1.0 mil Laying accuracy = 1.5 mil Elevation 0 to 60° Traverse +/- 70° Automatic loading time = 5 min Emplacement / displacement time 5 min / 1 min




China official news is 400km fire range


> SR-5型火箭炮高度的弹药与系统整合将使中国陆军获得前所未有的打击灵活度和打击能力。在为各种口径的火箭弹加装简易制导装置后，*火箭炮已能执行0至400km范围内的所有打击任务。*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

2013-11 China exported 12x F-7TN and 2x FT-7TN(two seats) fighters to Tanzania, the deal signed at 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

PLZ-52 to be shipped abroad

Who is the customer? Kuwait？ Saudi？ UAE or Algeria？


----------



## Fsjal

aliaselin said:


> PLZ-52 to be shipped abroad
> 
> Who is the customer? Kuwait？ Saudi？ UAE or Algeria？


Algeria doesn't operate it, but the mentioned nations do.


----------



## aliaselin

Fsjal said:


> Algeria doesn't operate it, but the mentioned nations do.


What Saudi and Kuwait operated were PLZ-45.


----------



## cnleio

aliaselin said:


> PLZ-52 to be shipped abroad
> 
> Who is the customer? Kuwait？ Saudi？ UAE or Algeria？









Bro, sina.com hide ur pic.
WOW,1st time to see PLZ-52 prepare for ship, last time China PLZ-52 join 2013 Arab weapon exhibition i guess Kuwait or Saudi or UAE order new PLZ-52 to replace PLZ-45 SPH. This PLZ-52 deal seems not open for public, typical weapon export under the table.

PLZ-45 155mm SPH







PLZ-52 155mm SPH system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

hey @cnleio bro, which one better ? PLZ-04 or PLZ-52 ? (keeping apart PLZ-05 because that is only for PLA  )


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> hey @cnleio bro, which one better ? PLZ-04 or PLZ-52 ? (keeping apart PLZ-05 because that is only for PLA  )


Big Gun:
1. PLZ-52 with 155mm / 52 caliber howiter.
2. PLZ-45 with 155mm / 45 caliber howiter.

Engine System:
1. PLZ-52 with 1000hp new engine and fully-automatic gearbox, max speed 65km/h, max range 450km.
2. PLZ-45 with 525hp engine and 6x stick-shift gearbox,max speed 56km/h, max range 450km.

Wiki PLZ-52:


> The PLZ-52 howitzer has a maximum firing range of 53 km (with ERFB-BB-RA projectiles), maximum firing rate of eight rounds per minute, a burst firing rate of three rounds per fifteen seconds, and a multiple-round simultaneous impact capability of four rounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> Hongdu L-15 Falcon
> In 2012 it was announced that a total of 12 aircraft were ordered by undisclosed export customers. Now it is known that one of these customers was Zambia, which ordered 6 aircraft. These trainers are expected to enter service in 2013.



9 of them probably for BD , because recently PM said we are buying 9 training aircraft from China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

2013.11.26 China delivered 12x Z-9 helicopters to Cambodia (Sell? or Gift?)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## itaskol

BDforever said:


> 9 of them probably for BD , because recently PM said we are buying 9 training aircraft from China


what Bangelash want to buy are probably not JL10(L15), but JL9 which currently used by PLAAF self.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> 2013.11.26 China delivered 12x Z-9 helicopters to Cambodia (Sell? or Gift?)



WOW ! ! thats cool 

@cnleio bro, which force has 12 Z-9c ? army, air for navy ?


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> WOW ! ! thats cool
> 
> @cnleio bro, which force has 12 Z-9c ? army, air for navy ?


I think Army Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Venezuela's Y-8 and AC-130 fly together

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rainmaker

cnleio said:


> Venezuela's Y-8 and AC-130 fly together



Which is the Y-8?


----------



## cnleio

Rainmaker said:


> Which is the Y-8?


Left China Y-8, Right America AC-130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> I think Army Aviation


Z-9C is used by Navy.

Zhi-9C/D Naval Helicopter - SinoDefence.com


----------



## cnleio

*Bangladesh has finalised a deal to buy two submarines from China as part of its plans to develop a three-dimensional navy, according to a media report today.*

*The two Ming-class submarines are expected to strengthen the navy's ability to protect maritime resources and territorial waters*, the _New Age_ newspaper quoted unidentified officials as saying.

"*The state-to-state deal would cost Bangladesh Taka 1,600 crore or USD 203.3 million to procure the two Ming-class submarines*," the report said.

Officials from the navy or military's media arm were not immediately available for comment but the report came four months after Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina announced the government's plans to procure submarines.

In August, Hasina told a navy ceremony that, despite economic constraints, her government is committed to building a modern and balanced three-dimensional naval force for safeguarding interests in the high seas and littoral regions.

*According to earlier reports, the Type 035G diesel-electric submarines were scheduled to be delivered in 2019. The navy decided to make payments to the Chinese state-owned firm that makes the submarines from the current fiscal to 2017-18.*

The navy said 17 officials had been trained to operate submarines and it had acquired land on Kutubdia Island in southwestern Cox's Bazaar to set up a submarine base.

"We need to have a robust maritime presence as a strategic nation," Maj Gen (retired) A N M Muniruzzaman, a defence analyst, told _PTI_.

The Indian Ocean has become the "most strategic maritime theatre" with India, China and the US being the key actors, particularly after America's maritime policy began focussing on the region, he said.

The submarine deal will be the second major defence agreement this year. Bangladesh earlier finalised a USD 1 billion deal with Russia to procure Mi-17 helicopters, combat trainer aircraft, armoured personnel carriers, anti-tank missiles and pontoon bridges.

Analysts have said this deal appeared to be a diplomatic shift as Russia was not a traditional source of weapons. The Bangladeshi military is more familiar with weapons from China and the US, they said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> *Bangladesh has finalised a deal to buy two submarines from China as part of its plans to develop a three-dimensional navy, according to a media report today.*
> 
> *The two Ming-class submarines are expected to strengthen the navy's ability to protect maritime resources and territorial waters*, the _New Age_ newspaper quoted unidentified officials as saying.
> 
> "*The state-to-state deal would cost Bangladesh Taka 1,600 crore or USD 203.3 million to procure the two Ming-class submarines*," the report said.
> 
> Officials from the navy or military's media arm were not immediately available for comment but the report came four months after Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina announced the government's plans to procure submarines.
> 
> In August, Hasina told a navy ceremony that, despite economic constraints, her government is committed to building a modern and balanced three-dimensional naval force for safeguarding interests in the high seas and littoral regions.
> 
> *According to earlier reports, the Type 035G diesel-electric submarines were scheduled to be delivered in 2019. The navy decided to make payments to the Chinese state-owned firm that makes the submarines from the current fiscal to 2017-18.*
> 
> The navy said 17 officials had been trained to operate submarines and it had acquired land on Kutubdia Island in southwestern Cox's Bazaar to set up a submarine base.
> 
> "We need to have a robust maritime presence as a strategic nation," Maj Gen (retired) A N M Muniruzzaman, a defence analyst, told _PTI_.
> 
> The Indian Ocean has become the "most strategic maritime theatre" with India, China and the US being the key actors, particularly after America's maritime policy began focussing on the region, he said.
> 
> The submarine deal will be the second major defence agreement this year. Bangladesh earlier finalised a USD 1 billion deal with Russia to procure Mi-17 helicopters, combat trainer aircraft, armoured personnel carriers, anti-tank missiles and pontoon bridges.
> 
> Analysts have said this deal appeared to be a diplomatic shift as Russia was not a traditional source of weapons. The Bangladeshi military is more familiar with weapons from China and the US, they said



PF-98 rocket lanucher has been bought for Bangladesh Army and WS-22 MRLS on the process to join Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xhw1986

*Chinese aircraft producer makes export debut in Latin America*






HARBIN, Dec. 23 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese aircraft manufacturer said Monday it has delivered two Y12E aircraft to Colombian airline Satena.

The delivery means the Y12 series aircraft has entered the civil aviation market in Latin America, according to the Harbin Aircraft Industry Group Co. Ltd. (HAIG), a subsidiary of Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

The company, based in northeast China's Harbin, said it has exported 13 Y12 series aircraft with the latest delivery in early December to Satena.

HAIG is a component supplier for world famous aviation enterprises such as Boeing and Airbus, and has independently developed a variety of aircraft, including helicopters and light regional aircraft.

The Y12 series aircraft designed and developed by AVIC is a light and general purpose aircraft. The high wing two-engine aircraft can be used for both passenger and cargo transportation, as well as parachute jumping and touring.

HAIG has sold 130 units of its Y12 series aircraft to more than 20 countries and regions worldwide.

Chinese aircraft producer makes export debut in Latin America - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

2014.1 China exported 2x 053H FFG to Bangladesh Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

_2014 1st DEAL !_

2014.1.14 China 155mm PLZ-45 SPH appear in Algeria, PLZ-45 sell to Algeria Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aliaselin

Patrol boat export to Cameroon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aliaselin

First P18N（NNS 91） for Nigeria launched in Wuchang Shipyard today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> First P18N（NNS 91） for Nigeria launched in Wuchang Shipyard today
> View attachment 14495


is not it Type056 corvette ?


----------



## Genesis

BDforever said:


> is not it Type056 corvette ?



A modified version, forgot if this is the bigger displacement one or the Thailand version is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> is not it Type056 corvette ?


Yeah, your Type 056 will be built here, too.
Actually I'm curious what BD type 056 will be look like. eg: How many SSM? How many cells of FL-3000N? With a hanger or not? An ASW version or a basic version?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> Yeah, your Type 056 will be built here, too.
> Actually I'm curious what BD type 056 will be look like. eg: How many SSM? How many cells of FL-3000N? With a hanger or not? An ASW version or a basic version?


Only report we got is they will be 10 meters more longer than original size for hanger, we do not have any details further


----------



## thesolar65

*Suppose or let's assume one fine morning India and China become Friends. I wonder in what kind of Chinese Arms/Equipments will the Indian Armed forces will be interested in? Any suggestion from Indian Experts? *


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> Only report we got is they will be 10 meters more longer than original size for hanger, we do not have any details further


Any source for it? 10 meters longer means about ~500 ton more displacement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> Any source for it? 10 meters longer means about ~500 ton more displacement.


List of ships of the Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia check the number 7 pdf file

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xhw1986

*Myanmar buys Chinese KS-1A SAM*






_SAM KS-1A (HQ-12_).

Myanmar Armed Forces at the beginning of November 2013 signed a contract with the Chinese foreign trade association China Precision Machinery Import-Export Corporation (CPMIEC) for the purchase of one regimental kit (chetyrehbatareynogo composition) Chinese anti-aircraft missile medium-range KS-1A (HQ-12). Delivery of these systems in Myanmar must be initiated in June 2014. Myanmar has become the first foreign customer SAM KS-1A (HQ-12).

SAM KS-1A (HQ-12) is designed and produced by combining the Chinese Academy of Defense Technology (so-called "Second Academy") State Corporation China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC)., Being a system of "pure Chinese" development. The complex, which began testing in 1989, bringing a long time, and is believed to be enrolled in a limited series production as the KS-1 around 1998, and more or less driven a modified version of KS-1A - about 2007. Solid-Zour complex KS-1A manufactured aircraft enterprises Guizhou Aerospace Industry Company Ltd (GAIEC) in Guiyang, and command post and radar H-200 passive phased array - now Shaanxi Tianhe Industry Group (Xian).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xhw1986

*Launched the first patrol ship to Nigeria*





_First built for Nigeria Navy patrol vessel project P18N 91 F during the launching of the Chinese shipyard Wuchang Shipbuilding Industry Company._

January 27, 2014 in Chinese shipyard Wuchang Shipbuilding Industry Company in Wuhan, which is part of the State Shipbuilding Corporation, China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC), the launching of the water head built for Nigeria Navy patrol boat project P18N. The ship, board room VMC Nigeria _F 91,_ yet has no official Nigerian names. Letting _F 91_ customer scheduled for mid-2014. Simultaneously with the descent of the shipyard ceremony beginning of the formation of the second housing sister ship, the assembly of which is supplied from Wuhan structures shall then be carried out already in Nigeria.

In April 2012, Nigeria has entered into a contract with China to build two patrol ships of the project P18N. Under the contract, the lead ship built Wuchang Shipbuilding Industry Company, where he began construction in October 2012, and the second to be built on 50% in Nigeria.

Patrol boats project P18N have a displacement 1,800 tons (probably full), length 95 m, width 12.2 m and 3.5 m average deepening energy plant consists of two diesel engines MTU 20V 4000M, the maximum speed is 21 knots. The crew of 70 people, maximum autonomy of 20 days. Ships equipped with 76-mm gun mount H/PJ26 (Chinese clone of the AK-176), and two 30 mm gun mounts H/PJ14, and must bear the helicopter class Z-9 in the hangar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cybertron

thesolar65 said:


> *Suppose or let's assume one fine morning India and China become Friends. I wonder in what kind of Chinese Arms/Equipments will the Indian Armed forces will be interested in? Any suggestion from Indian Experts? *



DF41 maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

cybertron said:


> DF41 maybe



Thanks for replying. No body replied till now as there is no visible Indians in this thread. So I am going to put this in Indian defence section again.


----------



## xhw1986

T_he first built for the Army Aviation Bolivia multipurpose helicopter H425 (side number EB-101) at the factory airfield Chinese company Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing Corporation (HAMC). Harbin, January 2014_

*First Chinese helicopter H425 for Bolivia*

On Chinese web resources made appeared in the middle of January 2014 at the factory airfield Chinese aircraft manufacturer Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing Corporation (HAMC) Harbin Photo first built for the Army Aviation Bolivia multipurpose helicopter H425 (board room U-101). 

Helicopter N425 is a modified "commercialized" version produced NAMS famous helicopter Z-9 (license Aerospatiale / Eurocopter / Airus Helicopter AS 365N2 Dauphin 2). Agreement for the supply of two passenger planes Bolivia MA60 and six helicopters was signed N425 Chinese state AVIC Aircraft Corporation in June 2011 and translated into a solid contract worth 108 million dollars, funded by the state of the Chinese loan facility of 300 million dollars in January 2012. 

Six helicopters ordered N425 designed for army aviation Bolivia (Aviación del Ejército boliviano), which will form part of its first full-fledged helicopter unit. Hitherto formed in 1981 Bolivian army aviation use only transport and training aircraft, but only to exploit it in the 1980s helicopter (Aerospatiale SA 315B Lama tail number EB-201) was more than 20 years ago transferred to the Air Force. Only in July 2013 Army Aviation Bolivia received two light piston training helicopter Robinson R44 (side numbers EB-121 and EB-122). Deliveries helicopters N425 from China must be initiated in March 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aliaselin

L-15 export to Zambia confirmed

Singapore Airshow 2014: AVIC offering L-15 as AJT alternative - IHS Jane's 360

Though I have heard this for more than 1 year.


----------



## cnleio

aliaselin said:


> L-15 export to Zambia confirmed
> 
> Singapore Airshow 2014: AVIC offering L-15 as AJT alternative - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> Though I have heard this for more than 1 year.


Yes, this time is the offical confirm: *15x L-15 advanced jet trainers export to Zambia,2014.*


----------



## cnleio

According to China media, China will export 6x S20 (China "Yuan" 039 class export version) submarines to Pakistan Navy. Sino-Pakistan governments will sign the weapon deal in 2014.


*中国最新型潜艇获大订单　水滴外形很别致*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xhw1986

China is confident enough with its fighter jet targeting pods to start pushing them for export at defense trade shows.
At February’s Singapore Airshow, the WMD-7 Targeting Pod was once again presented as an export product at China’s pavilion for its national aviation export agency, the China National Aero-Technology Import and Export Corp. (CATIC).

CATIC displayed the WMD-7 at the 2012 Zhuhai Airshow, and mock-ups have appeared at the 2013 Dubai Airshow and the 2010 and 2012 Farnborough shows.

Another Chinese product beginning to make an appearance on the export market is the Type OC2 laser/infrared-targeting pod produced by the Norinco Group/Harbin Jiancheng Group. The OC2 made its first appearance at the 2012 Zhuhai Airshow.

“That China can market two basically similar optical/infrared targeting pods is a result of their 1998 defense logistics reform decision to invest in a broadly redundant but competitive military production sector,” said Richard Fisher, a senior fellow of Asian military affairs at the International Assessment and Strategy Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Type 63A export to Venezuela

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Type 92 pistol has been chosen by BD and Cambodia as standard equipment. Also, BD have licensed produced it locally.





@BDforever


----------



## aliaselin

Second customer of L-15 - Venezuelan Air Force
Venezuela adquirió aviones de entrenamiento de combate L15 - Venezuela Defensa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Thanks all for update this thread. Thank you very much !



thesolar65 said:


> *Suppose or let's assume one fine morning India and China become Friends. I wonder in what kind of Chinese Arms/Equipments will the Indian Armed forces will be interested in? Any suggestion from Indian Experts? *


Most weapons which India ever purchased from Russia, all can find the same spec weapons made in China specially Army equipments with cheaper price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

2014 Malaysia Kuala Lumpur Defence Show, China show export version C28A FFG to Algeria.

C28A FFG will launch at 2014 middle


----------



## lcloo

cnleio said:


> 2014 Malaysia Kuala Lumpur Defence Show, China show export version C28A FFG to Algeria.
> 
> C28A FFG will launch at 2014 middle



C28A has a new main radar, and the smoke funnel is gone. Any idea where is the engine exhaust pipe re-located? May be similar to the South African Navy frigate (under waterline exhaust piping)?


----------



## cnleio

lcloo said:


> C28A has a new main radar, and the smoke funnel is gone. Any idea where is the engine exhaust pipe re-located? May be similar to the South African Navy frigate (under waterline exhaust piping)?


4x black holes at the water-line of shipbody. There'r engine exhaust pipes, this design can reduce infrared signal.


----------



## aliaselin

Malaysia-based SME Ordnance (SMEO) signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Beijing-based Poly Technologies to supply SMEO with machinery to manufacture cases for the 5.56 mm ammunition.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

cnleio said:


> 2014 Malaysia Kuala Lumpur Defence Show, China show export version C28A FFG to Algeria.
> 
> C28A FFG will launch at 2014 middle



Algeria along with Pakistan and Egypt and Libya should be looking in to JV with China over 3500 Frigate that will have 2X16 Cell VLS launchers for Anti Aircraft Missiles and AShMs/Cruise Missiles.


----------



## Beast

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Algeria along with Pakistan and Egypt and Libya should be looking in to JV with China over 3500 Frigate that will have 2X16 Cell VLS launchers for Anti Aircraft Missiles and AShMs/Cruise Missiles.



So far we have not witness China export any warship with VLS for foreign customer. Either the system is not clear for export or its simply too expensive in the sales package.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Beast said:


> So far we have not witness China export any warship with VLS for foreign customer. Either the system is not clear for export or its simply too expensive in the sales package.


Its upon request may be. Although if Pakistan, KSA, UAE, Egypt, Libya, Algeria and Morocco joins in with Turkey on Ship building then it will be really good for all of us.

Also all of these countries should start up there local Automotive industries as well.


----------



## Broccoli

HJ-8 ATGM used by rebels in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Broccoli said:


> HJ-8 ATGM used by rebels in Syria.



The suppliers could make some serious greenbacks by directly opening up their arms companies to the Syrian market on both sides of the conflict like what happened in the Iran-Iraq conflict.


----------



## Bilal.

Sorry to be off topic but does China has something like greenpine/super green pine radar.


----------



## cnleio

Bilal. said:


> Sorry to be off topic but does China has something like greenpine/super green pine radar.



Type7010 OTH radar, built in 1977






unknown X-band OTH AESA radar in XinJiang PLA base, only google pic(latest radar)






JYL-1 3D long-range PESA warning radar






YLC-2A 3D long-range AESA warning radar






YLC-2V 3D long-range AESA warning radar






RES-3 3D long-range PESA guide radar






JY-11B 3D long-range PESA radar






...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

*Tanzania parades new Chinese kit*

*



*
Tanzania is the first known user of the Type 07PA 120 mm self-propelled mortar. Source: IHS/Ping Zhang​A Tanzanian military parade on 26 April to mark the 50th anniversary of the union of Tanganyika and Zanzibar shed light on the Tanzania People's Defence Force's (TPDF's) recent procurement.

Photographs from the event at Dar es Salaam's Uhuru Stadium show the TPDF now has Type 63A light amphibious tanks, A100 multiple rocket launchers, Type 07PA self-propelled mortar systems, and FB-6A mobile short-range air defence (SHORAD) systems.

Along with its newly acquired amphibious tanks, the presence of Type 79 pontoon bridges and Type 84A mechanised bridges underscored the TPDF's emphasis on river-crossing equipment. In its December 2011 parade, the TPDF showed a Russian GSP heavy amphibious ferry, which consists of two vehicles that deploy pontoons and link together to form a motorised raft.

This equipment goes a long way to overcome the problems highlighted by Tanzania's war with Uganda in the late 1970s, when a succession of rivers and creeks presented tough obstacles for the TPDF. It also gives Tanzania, which is bordered by several rivers and lakes, the capability to intervene in other neighbouring countries.

The A100 300 mm multiple rocket launcher is very similar to the Russian BM 9A52 Smerch, although Norinco claims it has a longer range of 120 km. The system was rumoured to have been acquired by Tanzania in 2009.

Aimed at the export market, the Type 07PA combines the hull of the Type 07P 8x8 armoured personnel carrier (APC) with the 120 mm mortar turret from the PLL-05 self-propelled mortar. The mortar has a range of around 9 km.

The Chinese FB-6A is similar to the Boeing AN/TWQ-1 Avenger SHORAD system, which fires Stinger missiles from a Humvee-mounted launcher. The FB-6A uses the Shenyang SFQ2040 (a copy of the Humvee) as its platform, with each launcher carrying eight FN-6 missiles with a range of around 5.5 km. A separate vehicle carries a planar array target acquisition radar.

The FB-6A supplements the Russian-made Igla-1 (SA-16 'Gimlet') and Strela-2 (SA-7 'Grail') man-portable air defence systems (MANPADS) in service with the TPDF.





The WZ551 with a fully enclosed turret has now been exported to several African countries. (PA Photos)​The parade also featured a previously unseen mobile surveillance radar that may have been acquired to support Tanzania's 2K12 Kub (SA-6 'Gainful') and S-125 Pechora (SA-3 'Goa') air defence systems.

The TPDF has also acquired WZ 551 APCs fitted with a 12.7 x 108 mm heavy machine gun and a coaxial 7.62 mm machine gun in a fully enclosed turret. This variant of the Chinese APC is becoming very popular in East Africa, with users including Burundi, Kenya, and Ethiopia.





Tanzania's new F-7G fighters performed a flyby during the celebrations. (PA Photos)​A flyover by the TPDF Air Wing, which has recently been restructured into the Tanzania Air Force Command (TAFC), showed the new CAC F-7G fighters in action

Tanzania parades new Chinese kit - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## S10

Some in China calls the Tanzanian military the "African PLA". They have a close working relationship with China and is one of the more competent African armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Kaan said:


> *Tanzania parades new Chinese kit*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Tanzania is the first known user of the Type 07PA 120 mm self-propelled mortar. Source: IHS/Ping Zhang​A Tanzanian military parade on 26 April to mark the 50th anniversary of the union of Tanganyika and Zanzibar shed light on the Tanzania People's Defence Force's (TPDF's) recent procurement.
> 
> Photographs from the event at Dar es Salaam's Uhuru Stadium show the TPDF now has Type 63A light amphibious tanks, A100 multiple rocket launchers, Type 07PA self-propelled mortar systems, and FB-6A mobile short-range air defence (SHORAD) systems.
> 
> Along with its newly acquired amphibious tanks, the presence of Type 79 pontoon bridges and Type 84A mechanised bridges underscored the TPDF's emphasis on river-crossing equipment. In its December 2011 parade, the TPDF showed a Russian GSP heavy amphibious ferry, which consists of two vehicles that deploy pontoons and link together to form a motorised raft.
> 
> This equipment goes a long way to overcome the problems highlighted by Tanzania's war with Uganda in the late 1970s, when a succession of rivers and creeks presented tough obstacles for the TPDF. It also gives Tanzania, which is bordered by several rivers and lakes, the capability to intervene in other neighbouring countries.
> 
> The A100 300 mm multiple rocket launcher is very similar to the Russian BM 9A52 Smerch, although Norinco claims it has a longer range of 120 km. The system was rumoured to have been acquired by Tanzania in 2009.
> 
> Aimed at the export market, the Type 07PA combines the hull of the Type 07P 8x8 armoured personnel carrier (APC) with the 120 mm mortar turret from the PLL-05 self-propelled mortar. The mortar has a range of around 9 km.
> 
> The Chinese FB-6A is similar to the Boeing AN/TWQ-1 Avenger SHORAD system, which fires Stinger missiles from a Humvee-mounted launcher. The FB-6A uses the Shenyang SFQ2040 (a copy of the Humvee) as its platform, with each launcher carrying eight FN-6 missiles with a range of around 5.5 km. A separate vehicle carries a planar array target acquisition radar.
> 
> The FB-6A supplements the Russian-made Igla-1 (SA-16 'Gimlet') and Strela-2 (SA-7 'Grail') man-portable air defence systems (MANPADS) in service with the TPDF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WZ551 with a fully enclosed turret has now been exported to several African countries. (PA Photos)​The parade also featured a previously unseen mobile surveillance radar that may have been acquired to support Tanzania's 2K12 Kub (SA-6 'Gainful') and S-125 Pechora (SA-3 'Goa') air defence systems.
> 
> The TPDF has also acquired WZ 551 APCs fitted with a 12.7 x 108 mm heavy machine gun and a coaxial 7.62 mm machine gun in a fully enclosed turret. This variant of the Chinese APC is becoming very popular in East Africa, with users including Burundi, Kenya, and Ethiopia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanzania's new F-7G fighters performed a flyby during the celebrations. (PA Photos)​A flyover by the TPDF Air Wing, which has recently been restructured into the Tanzania Air Force Command (TAFC), showed the new CAC F-7G fighters in action
> 
> Tanzania parades new Chinese kit - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## random123

Why not Pakistan tries with its own equipment.

They need to look towards an upgrade package from Russia or China to upgrade their MiG-21/F-7s to a single standard. Also they need to look towards Basic trainers and activate IJTs like K-8s and also try to look towards JF-17s Block-II or Block-IIIs as fighter and AJTs along with large numbers of UAVs from Pakistan and AEW&Cs from China.


----------



## bdslph

good for Tanzania


----------



## aliaselin

I hope War-Gaming could add Type 59G for Tanzania into WOT


----------



## Akasa

aliaselin said:


> I hope War-Gaming could add Type 59G for Tanzania into WOT



Are you kidding buddy? This is a third generation vehicle and certainly out of place alongside with other Cold War and World War vehicles.


----------



## Luftwaffe

random123 said:


> But they should have their own local facilities building it.



@Aeronaut Nishan is back he just won't quit.


----------



## GreenFalcon

random123 said:


> Why not Pakistan tries with its own equipment.
> 
> They need to look towards an upgrade package from Russia or China to upgrade their MiG-21/F-7s to a single standard. Also they need to look towards Basic trainers and activate IJTs like K-8s and also try to look towards JF-17s Block-II or Block-IIIs as fighter and AJTs along with large numbers of UAVs from Pakistan and AEW&Cs from China.


Pakistan has MIg-21???  since when lol


----------



## ephone

lend some to your negeria brothers so that it can kick boko haram's axx. 

I cannot believe the biggest country in africa, endowed with so much oil and wealth, cannot handle some terrorists???!!!



Kaan said:


> *Tanzania parades new Chinese kit*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Tanzania is the first known user of the Type 07PA 120 mm self-propelled mortar. Source: IHS/Ping Zhang​A Tanzanian military parade on 26 April to mark the 50th anniversary of the union of Tanganyika and Zanzibar shed light on the Tanzania People's Defence Force's (TPDF's) recent procurement.
> 
> Photographs from the event at Dar es Salaam's Uhuru Stadium show the TPDF now has Type 63A light amphibious tanks, A100 multiple rocket launchers, Type 07PA self-propelled mortar systems, and FB-6A mobile short-range air defence (SHORAD) systems.
> 
> Along with its newly acquired amphibious tanks, the presence of Type 79 pontoon bridges and Type 84A mechanised bridges underscored the TPDF's emphasis on river-crossing equipment. In its December 2011 parade, the TPDF showed a Russian GSP heavy amphibious ferry, which consists of two vehicles that deploy pontoons and link together to form a motorised raft.
> 
> This equipment goes a long way to overcome the problems highlighted by Tanzania's war with Uganda in the late 1970s, when a succession of rivers and creeks presented tough obstacles for the TPDF. It also gives Tanzania, which is bordered by several rivers and lakes, the capability to intervene in other neighbouring countries.
> 
> The A100 300 mm multiple rocket launcher is very similar to the Russian BM 9A52 Smerch, although Norinco claims it has a longer range of 120 km. The system was rumoured to have been acquired by Tanzania in 2009.
> 
> Aimed at the export market, the Type 07PA combines the hull of the Type 07P 8x8 armoured personnel carrier (APC) with the 120 mm mortar turret from the PLL-05 self-propelled mortar. The mortar has a range of around 9 km.
> 
> The Chinese FB-6A is similar to the Boeing AN/TWQ-1 Avenger SHORAD system, which fires Stinger missiles from a Humvee-mounted launcher. The FB-6A uses the Shenyang SFQ2040 (a copy of the Humvee) as its platform, with each launcher carrying eight FN-6 missiles with a range of around 5.5 km. A separate vehicle carries a planar array target acquisition radar.
> 
> The FB-6A supplements the Russian-made Igla-1 (SA-16 'Gimlet') and Strela-2 (SA-7 'Grail') man-portable air defence systems (MANPADS) in service with the TPDF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WZ551 with a fully enclosed turret has now been exported to several African countries. (PA Photos)​The parade also featured a previously unseen mobile surveillance radar that may have been acquired to support Tanzania's 2K12 Kub (SA-6 'Gainful') and S-125 Pechora (SA-3 'Goa') air defence systems.
> 
> The TPDF has also acquired WZ 551 APCs fitted with a 12.7 x 108 mm heavy machine gun and a coaxial 7.62 mm machine gun in a fully enclosed turret. This variant of the Chinese APC is becoming very popular in East Africa, with users including Burundi, Kenya, and Ethiopia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanzania's new F-7G fighters performed a flyby during the celebrations. (PA Photos)​A flyover by the TPDF Air Wing, which has recently been restructured into the Tanzania Air Force Command (TAFC), showed the new CAC F-7G fighters in action
> 
> Tanzania parades new Chinese kit - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## terranMarine

ephone said:


> lend some to your negeria brothers so that it can kick boko haram's axx.
> 
> I cannot believe the biggest country in africa, endowed with so much oil and wealth, cannot handle some terrorists???!!!



Nigeria is not the biggest, in fact a few African countries are bigger than Nigeria


----------



## BDforever

SinoSoldier said:


> Are you kidding buddy? This is a third generation vehicle and certainly out of place alongside with other Cold War and World War vehicles.


do you know how tanks are classified by generation ?
anyway some countries 3rd generation tanks and 4 generation tanks are same of its kind.
Type59G is this era tank, do not get confused with Type59 tag.
there is generation gap between Type59 and Type59G tanks


----------



## ephone

FYI:

List of African countries by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

By common knowledge, we are not talking about the territory size here. 



terranMarine said:


> Nigeria is not the biggest, in fact a few African countries are bigger than Nigeria


----------



## mike2000

ephone said:


> FYI:
> 
> List of African countries by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> By common knowledge, we are not talking about the territory size here.



Yes nigeria is by far the biggest country in africa by population and recently by GDP. But by landmass its not, the largets country by landmass was sudan before the partition, now its Algeria. 
Militarily Nigeria army is still one of the biggest/best in Africa. Fighting terrorists groups ios not an easy task. For example why hasnt India been able to crush the Terrorists in Kashmir for deacdes now? not to mention the several rebel groups operating in its north east areas, why hasnt Pakistan been able to crush terrorist groups in its tribal areas? why hasnt the U.S/west been able to crush the taliban in afghanistan and the rebellion in iraq when they were there? why hasnt the U.S been able to track/stop the boston bombings? why hasnt Russia been able to track/wipe out the terrorists in its caucas regions for decades now? why hasnt China been able to track down/wipe out all the terroists who operate in xijiang(though they use primitive sporadic weapons like knives instead of arms like others)? i could go and on. so dont judge Africa/Nigeria army by few/isolated extremist groups who carry attacks and run/hide afterwards. It can apply to several countries if you go by your reasoning.


----------



## ephone

When we say biggest city, country and etc, in normal sense, we go by the population...

e.g. the biggest city in u.s. is new york, biggest city in the world is mexico city and etc... 

as for the example you have mentioned, the governments mostly have fought those terrorists, driven them into hiding, caused heavy damages to those groups and etc..

for nigeria, it seems that the government so far has no clue and did not even know where to surround those terrorists... it is just so dysfunctional.



mike2000 said:


> Yes nigeria is by far the biggest country in africa by population and recently by GDP. But by landmass its not, the largets country by landmass was sudan before the partition, now its Algeria.
> Militarily Nigeria army is still one of the biggest/best in Africa. Fighting terrorists groups ios not an easy task. For example why hasnt India been able to crush the Terrorists in Kashmir for deacdes now? not to mention the several rebel groups operating in its north east areas, why hasnt Pakistan been able to crush terrorist groups in its tribal areas? why hasnt the U.S/west been able to crush the taliban in afghanistan and the rebellion in iraq when they were there? why hasnt the U.S been able to track/stop the boston bombings? why hasnt Russia been able to track/wipe out the terrorists in its caucas regions for decades now? why hasnt China been able to track down/wipe out all the terroists who operate in xijiang(though they use primitive sporadic weapons like knives instead of arms like others)? i could go and on. so dont judge Africa/Nigeria army by few/isolated extremist groups who carry attacks and run/hide afterwards. It can apply to several countries if you go by your reasoning.





ephone said:


> When we say biggest city, country and etc, in normal sense, we go by the population...
> 
> e.g. the biggest city in u.s. is new york, biggest city in the world is mexico city and etc...
> 
> as for the example you have mentioned, the governments mostly have fought those terrorists, driven them into hiding, caused heavy damages to those groups and etc..
> 
> As for China, well, we have tracked down those uighur terrorists and most of them are already in hell to make a formal complaint to their god: China is too tough and harsh toward them.
> 
> for nigeria, it seems that the government so far has no clue and did not even know where to surround those terrorists... it is just so dysfunctional.


----------



## terranMarine

ephone said:


> When we say biggest city, country and etc, in normal sense, we go by the population...
> 
> e.g. the biggest city in u.s. is new york, biggest city in the world is mexico city and etc...



I thought it was by area rather by population in a normal sense.


----------



## random123

Does 49+1 Attrition were supplied by China along with funding? Also the 50-100 JF-17 Block-IIs are also funded by China?

Also how much Pak had payed back to China for the first 50 JF-17 Block-Is and also does the 60+ K-8s are funded by China?


----------



## cnleio

random123 said:


> Does 49+1 Attrition were supplied by China along with funding? Also the 50-100 JF-17 Block-IIs are also funded by China?
> 
> Also how much Pak had payed back to China for the first 50 JF-17 Block-Is and also does the 60+ K-8s are funded by China?


I think nobody can tell that. Generally no any detail news about China and Pakistan weapons deal, only numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> I think nobody can tell that. Generally no any detail news about China and Pakistan weapons deal, only numbers.


I don't know about JF-17 but if we can discuss some deal and get around 4 F-22 and 4 Type 54 Frigates with some delayed payments that would be good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Zarvan said:


> I don't know about JF-17 but if we can discuss some deal and get around 4 F-22 and 4 Type 54 Frigates with some delayed payments that would be good


No problem, i think China foreign development bank can provide loans. China not only sell weapons their government banks also provide loans to foreign government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## random123

Zarvan said:


> I don't know about JF-17 but if we can discuss some deal and get around 4 F-22 and 4 Type 54 Frigates with some delayed payments that would be good


Although people says that PN should have gone for at least 6 of the F-22Ps and later a bigger and upgraded version like 3500 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Y-8/MA-60 export to Bolivia and Myanmar
陕飞与缅甸签订两架飞机采购合同_航空企业_航空工业频道_新闻中心_
新舟60飞机售玻利维亚4架 再次批量销往南美-中新网

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

aliaselin said:


> Y-8/MA-60 export to Bolivia and Myanmar
> 陕飞与缅甸签订两架飞机采购合同_航空企业_航空工业频道_新闻中心_
> 新舟60飞机售玻利维亚4架 再次批量销往南美-中新网



MA-60 has been plagued with alot of problems has it been rectified yet.


----------



## Beast

Luftwaffe said:


> MA-60 has been plagued with alot of problems has it been rectified yet.



Where did you hear the rumours?

You mean some propangada spread by American CNN like this?

'Unsafe' Chinese airplane hurting Tonga tourism - CNN.com

The American will do whatever to badmouth China, no matter the product is good or bad. The only thing is the reader easily take the bait without much deep analysis.

As for the indonesia domestic airline, they are very notorious and slack in their safety procedure and training. Even you give them the most safe aircraft. They will have very high chance of screwing it up.

Same as Zest airline which is under Philippine. As you know the recent bad relationship with Pinoy and China. They will not say a good thing abt China product and pushes all blame to China even it maybe their maintenance problem or bad piloting. They of cos do not wish to buy more China product due to politic and ended turbo prop airline.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aliaselin

Luftwaffe said:


> MA-60 has been plagued with alot of problems has it been rectified yet.



Some people have done statistics for damage rate of mainstream feeder liner, and MA60 falls in the normal range。 See red colored number

MA60(中国)
Aviation Safety Network > ASN Aviation Safety Database > Aircraft type index > Xian Yunshuji Y-7
交付75架，事故8次，全机损毁3架，1次致命事故25人死亡。全毁率占在飞机型的4%

CASA C-295（西班牙）这架机型和新舟60一样，1997年投入使用。
Aviation Safety Network > ASN Aviation Safety Database > Aircraft type index > CASA C-295
生产了57架，出现2次事故，2架全毁，2次致命事故死亡26人，全毁率3.5%

ATR42（法国）
Aviation Safety Network > ASN Aviation Safety Database > Aircraft type index > Aérospatiale/Aeritalia ATR-42
各系列生产422架，事故38次，全机损毁27架。17次致命事故造成171人死亡，全毁率占在飞机型的6.3%

ATR72（法国）
http://aviation-safety.net/datab ... eneral.php?type=011
各系列595架，事故23次，全机损毁15架。14次致命事故造成192人死亡，全毁率占在飞机型的2.5%

Dash8-100（加拿大）
Aviation Safety Network > ASN Aviation Safety Database > Aircraft type index > de Havilland Canada DHC-8-100
生产299架，事故14次，全机损毁8架。8次致命事故造成70人死亡，全毁率占在飞机型的2.7%

Dash8-400（加拿大）
Aviation Safety Network > ASN Aviation Safety Database > Aircraft type index > de Havilland Canada DHC-8-400
各系列439架，事故10次，全机损毁5架。1次致命事故造成50人死亡，全毁率占在飞机型的1.1%

Do-228（德国）
Aviation Safety Network > ASN Aviation Safety Database > Aircraft type index > Dornier 228
各系列280架，事故41次，全机损毁35架。32次致命事故造成170人死亡，全毁率占在飞机型的12.5%

Do-328（德国）
Aviation Safety Network > ASN Aviation Safety Database > Aircraft type index > Dornier 328
各系列103架，事故9次，全机损毁4架。3次致命事故造成4人死亡，全毁率占在飞机型的3.8%

Fokker-50（荷兰）
Aviation Safety Network > ASN Aviation Safety Database > Aircraft type index > Fokker 50
各系列213架，事故18次，全机损毁8架。7次致命事故造成104人死亡，全毁率占在飞机型的3.7%

EMB120（巴西）
Aviation Safety Network > ASN Aviation Safety Database > Aircraft type index > Embraer 120 Brasilia
各系列357架，事故23次，全机损毁20架。20次致命事故造成181人死亡，全毁率占在飞机型的5.6%

YS-11（日本）
Aviation Safety Network > ASN Aviation Safety Database > Aircraft type index > NAMC YS-11
各系列182架，事故36次，全机损毁26架。23次致命事故造成254人死亡，全毁率占在飞机型的14.2%

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

aliaselin, U r very careful !


----------



## Broccoli

Upgraded Type-81 for export. 


> China Police Equipment Exhibition 05.20.2014.
> 
> 
> A modified Type 81 assault rifle from China. Model CS/LR14 Manufactured for mainly export. All facets of the weapon, muzzle flash suppressor, rifle, magazine, have all the latest updates. (Sina military)
> 
> 
> 相对比装甲车、无人机这类大型装备，枪械对人的吸引力还是大很多的。尤其是国产枪械。本次警用装备展上，81式突击步枪终极改进型正式亮相。新枪编号CS/LR14,主要用于外贸。其枪口消焰器、枪托、弹匣、瞄准具全部更新。外形相当时髦，很有眼前一亮相的感觉。
> 
> 
> 新浪军事中国警用装备展现场报道，81式突击步枪终极改进型CS/LR14亮相。这枪相比于81式，改动颇多，除了加装四面皮卡汀尼导轨，枪托变为伸缩式外，弹药从华约7.62X39弹，变为全威力的大号北约7.62X51弹。另据展方介绍，这枪已经卖出去了！(新浪军事 门广阔摄)
> 
> 
> (新浪军事 门广阔摄)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Broccoli

> A Tanzanian military parade on 26 April to mark the 50th anniversary of the union of Tanganyika and Zanzibar shed light on the Tanzania People's Defence Force's (TPDF's) recent procurement.



Article and pictures here.
Tanzania parades new Chinese kit - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

LY-80 exported to Malaysia with technology transfer

東方新聞 - 【邦交40年納吉訪華】馬中企業簽署11備忘錄

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

aliaselin said:


> LY-80 exported to Malaysia with technology transfer
> 
> 東方新聞 - 【邦交40年納吉訪華】馬中企業簽署11備忘錄


I think the news did not confirmed by China officials, so need wait for China media's LY-80 deal news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

cnleio said:


> I think the news did not confirmed by China officials, so need wait for China media's LY-80 deal news.


Chinese media is not credible, and China officials will never report this kind of things in real time.


----------



## cnleio

F-22P said:


> Just like India is supporting Afghan, then why not China supplies weapons through Pakistan under an aid program like:
> 50 Super Mushak
> 100 K-8s
> UAVs


I don't know, it seems China government has few interests in Afghanistan, except they found oil field in there.


----------



## aliaselin

NORINCO has exported 500 millions of weapons to Venezuela，including VN1 8X8 APC，SR-5 122/200 mm MRLS，81 mm and 120 mm SMP， VN-18 ACV，VN-16 PT，_et al_.
俄媒：中国售委内瑞拉轻型坦克和05式两栖战车_厦门频道_凤凰网

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> NORINCO has exported 500 millions of weapons to Venezuela，including VN1 8X8 APC，SR-5 122/200 mm MRLS，81 mm and 120 mm SMP， VN-18 ACV，VN-16 PT，_et al_.
> 俄媒：中国售委内瑞拉轻型坦克和05式两栖战车_厦门频道_凤凰网


any news about BD ?


----------



## cnleio

aliaselin said:


> NORINCO has exported 500 millions of weapons to Venezuela，including VN1 8X8 APC，SR-5 122/200 mm MRLS，81 mm and 120 mm SMP， VN-18 ACV，VN-16 PT，_et al_.
> 俄媒：中国售委内瑞拉轻型坦克和05式两栖战车_厦门频道_凤凰网


Prepare to arm Venezuela ?


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> any news about BD ?



No，dreary summer


cnleio said:


> Prepare to arm Venezuela ?


They have been our one of the largest customers for several years. I just can not believe that they buy SR-5 122/300 mm MRLS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Any news on any deals with Egypt? as usual the Egyptian Armed Forces is shtuum about any cooperation with China.


----------



## aliaselin

Frogman said:


> Any news on any deals with Egypt? as usual the Egyptian Armed Forces is shtuum about any cooperation with China.


No，we haven't have cooperation with Egypt for several years. 
I have heard that CSSC are helping Egypt with new shipyard, but is this program continue after your government changed? 
It is said that the end point of the program is to make Egypt have the ability for 1,000 ton levels of combat ships, but there is also news about Egypt building Gowind locally, so these two news make me a little confused.


----------



## Frogman

> No，we haven't have cooperation with Egypt for several years.



That's unusual. The latest I've heard was that there was cooperation with the Chinese side to develop the naval shipyard in Alexandria. Plus deals for vehicles similar to the US Avenger system, and the upgrade of surface to air missiles (which has been confirmed). It would seem odd considering the partnership with the K-8 and ASN-209 programs, and rumors about procuring or even producing the JF-17/FC-1.



> I have heard that CSSC are helping Egypt with new shipyard, but is this program continue after your government changed?



The change in government has not had any affect on procurement plans with China as far as I'm aware. The relationship with China also hasn't changed drastically pr at all for that matter.



> It is said that the end point of the program is to make Egypt have the ability for 1,000 ton levels of combat ships, but there is also news about Egypt building Gowind locally, so these two news make me a little confused.



The Egyptian Armed Forces procurement policy is based on the variation of arms from different nations. For example we have procured US platforms in the Ambassador MKIII and have signed a deal to locally produce the French Gowind and are reportedly in talks over German frigates, while still operating Chinese and Soviet platforms in the Navy and elsewhere. So it isn't that confusing, it most probably is still going ahead.


----------



## Dem!god

china rise in this expect is also very impressive...
hope in future we both do some joint ventures...


----------



## aliaselin

Frogman said:


> That's unusual. The latest I've heard was that there was cooperation with the Chinese side to develop the naval shipyard in Alexandria. Plus deals for vehicles similar to the US Avenger system, and the upgrade of surface to air missiles (which has been confirmed). It would seem odd considering the partnership with the K-8 and ASN-209 programs, and rumors about procuring or even producing the JF-17/FC-1.



Yes what I talk about is the Alexandria shipyard program. No other project I have heard.




Frogman said:


> The Egyptian Armed Forces procurement policy is based on the variation of arms from different nations. For example we have procured US platforms in the Ambassador MKIII and have signed a deal to locally produce the French Gowind and are reportedly in talks over German frigates, while still operating Chinese and Soviet platforms in the Navy and elsewhere. So it isn't that confusing, it most probably is still going ahead.



I'm not talking about the Egyptian policy. But According to our news, the Alexandria shipyard program takes 10 years，and only after that, the shipyard will have the ability to build Gowind level military ships or >10,000 ton civil ships. So maybe Gowind will be built in another shipyard but not this one in Egypt?



Dem!god said:


> china rise in this expect is also very impressive...
> hope in future we both do some joint ventures...


Actually we have, if you check your P8 in details


----------



## Luftwaffe

aliaselin said:


> No，we haven't have cooperation with Egypt for several years.
> I have heard that CSSC are helping Egypt with new shipyard, but is this program continue after your government changed?
> It is said that the end point of the program is to make Egypt have the ability for 1,000 ton levels of combat ships, but there is also news about Egypt building Gowind locally, so these two news make me a little confused.



JF-17 deal prematurely ended or went into stasis with Mig-29 deal. 

What the JF-17 was giving to Egypt at low cost were strong 300+ Active BVR capabilities like SD-10A/Carrier Killer capabilities among others. I am sure the Block II information would have been discussed but I guess a quick loan based offer from russia lost their interest in Thunder/Fierce Dragon. But Navy could bag better deals with China compared to slow paced russia if they put in effort too many british/american eggs in one basked could prove to be fatal.


----------



## aliaselin

Luftwaffe said:


> JF-17 deal prematurely ended or went into stasis with Mig-29 deal.
> 
> What the JF-17 was giving to Egypt at low cost were strong 300+ Active BVR capabilities like SD-10A/Carrier Killer capabilities among others. I am sure the Block II information would have been discussed but I guess a quick loan based offer from russia lost their interest in Thunder/Fierce Dragon. But Navy could bag better deals with China compared to slow paced russia if they put in effort too many british/american eggs in one basked could prove to be fatal.


They still have some J-7 to replace, and so do not loose heart. Buying Mig-29 mostly because Russian can give them more support against America, while our policy is not interfering with their internal affairs.

The number for L-15 bought by Venezuela is cleared：24 units
http://www.venezueladefensa.com/ ... adquisicion-de.html


----------



## Luftwaffe

aliaselin said:


> They still have some J-7 to replace, and so do not loose heart. Buying Mig-29 mostly because Russian can give them more support against America, while our policy is not interfering with their internal affairs.



They actually have F-7/Mig-21 to replace, Mirages upgraded to similar ROSE upgrades as PAF have. News of Mig-21 upgrades did not make it, israeliss and neighbors know mig-21 inside out pointless to upgrade 50+ years old aircrafts. As many as 110-120 F-7s/Migs ready to be phased out, not economical to buy Mig-29 6-7 squadrons.


----------



## aliaselin

Luftwaffe said:


> They actually have F-7/Mig-21 to replace, Mirages upgraded to similar ROSE upgrades as PAF have. News of Mig-21 upgrades did not make it, israeliss and neighbors know mig-21 inside out pointless to upgrade 50+ years old aircrafts. As many as 110-120 F-7s/Migs ready to be phased out, not economical to buy Mig-29 6-7 squadrons.


According to contract price with Russian(2 billion dollars with lots of things), I'm prone to the thought that the Mig-29 deal is a replacement for their previous ordered F-16 which are not handed over to them completely.


----------



## Luftwaffe

aliaselin said:


> According to contract price with Russian(2 billion dollars with lots of things), I'm prone to the thought that the Mig-29 deal is a replacement for their previous ordered F-16 which are not handed over to them completely.



Those F-16s will be handed over to them, egypt extended help to israel in current conflict assures it gets awarded.


----------



## aliaselin

Luftwaffe said:


> Those F-16s will be handed over to them, egypt extended help to israel in current conflict assures it gets awarded.


I just simply thought Egypt could not replace all these mig-21/J-7 with F-16s and Mig-29s. So JF-17 should be the only choice, and local production can provide posts to the common Egyptians, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

> Yes what I talk about is the Alexandria shipyard program. No other project I have heard



That's still going ahead as far as I'm aware.



> I'm not talking about the Egyptian policy. But According to our news, the Alexandria shipyard program takes 10 years，and only after that, the shipyard will have the ability to build Gowind level military ships or >10,000 ton civil ships. So maybe Gowind will be built in another shipyard but not this one in Egypt?



The military has several shipyards and dry docks in Alexandria (and elsewhere). It would be safe to assume the Gowind will be built in a different shipyard than the one we are talking about.



> JF-17 deal prematurely ended or went into stasis with Mig-29 deal.



The EAF is interested in the Mig-35, speculation over the Mig-29 was just that.Either way, there isn't enough funding to replace all 3rd/3.5 or even some 4th gen aircraft with the Mig-35. Egypt also wants to assemble or produce fighters under licence, the JF-17 would allow that to happen, the infrastructure to assemble air craft was included in Egypt's new military industrial complex (the largest and newest in the MENA region).Egypt, would only be interested in the Block II JF-17 given that it has all the characteristics of a 4th gen fighter. However, Pakistan must first fulfill its needs before being able to go into a joint venture.



> According to contract price with Russian(2 billion dollars with lots of things), I'm prone to the thought that the Mig-29 deal is a replacement for their previous ordered F-16 which are not handed over to them completely.



The 2 billion dollar deal does not include air craft, a 3 billion dollar deal is being negotiated with the Russians over fighters, most likely the Mig-35 and not the Mig-29.



> ose F-16s will be handed over to them, egypt extended help to israel in current conflict assures it gets awarded.]



Nice try with the political points scoring. However, military equipment and military aid will be delivered as long as both Egypt and Israel abide by the peace treaty. The equipment will be delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

hmm more than two hundred C-802 and C-705 are on the list, more than fifty units has been shipped to Indonesian Navy, including undisclosed number of QW-01 and QW-03 Manpads. Indonesia has receive one set of Type-730 Gatling gun system for Parchim class corvette, the first for 15 set in which will be delivered for the next several years ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

madokafc said:


> hmm more than two hundred C-802 and C-705 are on the list, more than fifty units has been shipped to Indonesian Navy, including undisclosed number of QW-01 and QW-03 Manpads. Indonesia has receive one set of Type-730 Gatling gun system for Parchim class corvette, the first for 15 set in which will be delivered for the next several years ahead.


Have the KCR-60 been installed with C-705 finally？


----------



## Nike

aliaselin said:


> Have the KCR-60 been installed with C-705 finally？



not, the C-705 missile will equip our older Patrol boat first. Like in the FPB-57 made in South Korea and Germany to replace the obsolote Harpoon and exocet. So did with our several corvette like Malahayati class and frigate like Van Speijk all of them had been equipped with C-802 missile and has been tested during our naval exercise not long ago. 

And we had arming the the recently made KCR 40's fleet with Type-630 CIWS (made in China too) and C-705 missile. With the target number of 20 KCR-40 and 20 KCR 60, we need at least 500 combined C-705 and C-802 missiles in our inventory for the next 10 year ahead. In line with that we need the same number of made in China CIWS, like Type-630 and Type-730. 

For our army, TD-2000 (S-60 derivat) AA gun has been a choice for our third tier air defense systems. We had received more than three battalion worth of systems

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

L-15 mock up spotted in the office of the president of the Arab Organization for Industrilisation air craft factory during an interview/documentary. Any thoughts?


----------



## Beast

Frogman said:


> L-15 mock up spotted in the office of the president of the Arab Organization for Industrilisation air craft factory during an interview/documentary. Any thoughts?


 I think UAE and Qatar may buy a few squadron of L-15 as advance trainer to train their pilots. China is known to have actively promoting this fighter/trainers to Arab countries. L-15 already bag export success to Venezuela abd Zambia. PLAAF will equipped them in large number in near future.


----------



## Frogman

Beast said:


> I think UAE and Qatar may buy a few squadron of L-15 as advance trainer to train their pilots. China is known to have actively promoting this fighter/trainers to Arab countries. L-15 already bag export success to Venezuela abd Zambia. PLAAF will equipped them in large number in near future.



This implies that Egypt is going to or is assembling the aircraft. Much like the K-8 program an initial batch was imported and then the rest were assembled in house. I remember reading that the L-15 was exported to an unnamed African country, I have a suspicion that it was Egypt.


----------



## Beast

Frogman said:


> This implies that Egypt is going to or is assembling the aircraft. Much like the K-8 program an initial batch was imported and then the rest were assembled in house. I remember reading that the L-15 was exported to an unnamed African country, I have a suspicion that it was Egypt.


 The turmoil happening in Eygpt quite rules out this possibilities.

The Africa country is Zambia.


----------



## Frogman

> The turmoil happening in Eygpt quite rules out this possibilities



The turmoil in Egypt has not had an affect on the procurement plans of the Egyptian Armed Forces nor has it affected the country's military industrial complex, and there has been a state of relative stability in Egypt in comparison to recent years. 

The Chinese government has not released any statements regarding a change in relationship with Egypt.



> The Africa country is Zambia.



According to Wiki: 

In November 2012, an order for twelve L-15s by an unknown customer was announced. They are due to be delivered in 2013.[6] This batch of L-15 is begun to be handed over to the customer on June 29, 2013.[7]

Whereas for Zambia


Zambian Air Force - At least 6 was ordered by Zambian in Zhuhhai Air Show, 2012.
Hongdu L-15 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Beast

Frogman said:


> The turmoil in Egypt has not had an affect on the procurement plans of the Egyptian Armed Forces nor has it affected the country's military industrial complex, and there has been a state of relative stability in Egypt in comparison to recent years.
> 
> The Chinese government has not released any statements regarding a change in relationship with Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Wiki:
> 
> In November 2012, an order for twelve L-15s by an unknown customer was announced. They are due to be delivered in 2013.[6] This batch of L-15 is begun to be handed over to the customer on June 29, 2013.[7]
> 
> Whereas for Zambia
> 
> 
> Zambian Air Force - At least 6 was ordered by Zambian in Zhuhhai Air Show, 2012.
> Hongdu L-15 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 Any Egypt defense procurement are now solely funded by UAE and Saudi. I don't know it will affect some of Egypt decision.


----------



## aliaselin

Frogman said:


> The turmoil in Egypt has not had an affect on the procurement plans of the Egyptian Armed Forces nor has it affected the country's military industrial complex, and there has been a state of relative stability in Egypt in comparison to recent years.
> 
> The Chinese government has not released any statements regarding a change in relationship with Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Wiki:
> 
> In November 2012, an order for twelve L-15s by an unknown customer was announced. They are due to be delivered in 2013.[6] This batch of L-15 is begun to be handed over to the customer on June 29, 2013.[7]
> 
> Whereas for Zambia
> 
> 
> Zambian Air Force - At least 6 was ordered by Zambian in Zhuhhai Air Show, 2012.
> Hongdu L-15 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The Sino-Egypt relationship have not been changed for more than 50 years, so I don't think any turmoil can destroy our friendship. What I'm concerned with is Sisi's ambition, which Mubarak has already showed


----------



## 帅的一匹

Beast said:


> The turmoil happening in Eygpt quite rules out this possibilities.
> 
> The Africa country is Zambia.


 bullshit


----------



## Luftwaffe

Beast said:


> I think UAE and Qatar may buy a few squadron of L-15 as advance trainer to train their pilots. China is known to have actively promoting this fighter/trainers to Arab countries. L-15 already bag export success to Venezuela abd Zambia. PLAAF will equipped them in large number in near future.



U.A.E is buying Italian M-346 as the replacement of B.A.E Hawk has been rejected due to operational costs and expensive to maintain surprisingly. We do not know of Qatar but my guess would be British Hawk.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Frogman said:


> This implies that Egypt is going to or is assembling the aircraft. Much like the K-8 program an initial batch was imported and then the rest were assembled in house. I remember reading that the L-15 was exported to an unnamed African country, I have a suspicion that it was Egypt.



JF-17 dual seat for Fighter Conversion is underworks and could also be used similar to the role of F-16B. Anyway EAF and their decisions.


----------



## Beast

Luftwaffe said:


> JF-17 dual seat for Fighter Conversion is underworks and could also be used similar to the role of F-16B. Anyway EAF and their decisions.


The dual seat will take some time to materialise, it will not debut in just 2-3 years time.



aliaselin said:


> The Sino-Egypt relationship have not been changed for more than 50 years, so I don't think any turmoil can destroy our friendship. What I'm concerned with is Sisi's ambition, which Mubarak has already showed


It's nothing to do with friendship but more of the purse factor. Egypt survival now is base on Saudi and UAE funding. Surely Saudi and UAE has a say in Eygpt policy making. I do not know will they be happy using their money to buy L-15.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Beast said:


> The dual seat will take some time to materialise, it will not debut in just 2-3 years time.
> 
> It's nothing to do with friendship but more of the purse factor. Egypt survival now is base on Saudi and UAE funding. Surely Saudi and UAE has a say in Eygpt policy making. I do not know will they be happy using their money to buy L-15.



Hi, 3 years is enough by that time we would know their Economic and regional problems resolved or not. JF-17 dual seat is an all in one product compared to L-15 also they could replace many vintage Aircrafts with single/dual seat Thunders which is not possible to replace one by one with Mig-35. But like I said it is their decision to take they are happy maintaining various types creating for themselves maintenance nightmare.


----------



## aliaselin

Beast said:


> The dual seat will take some time to materialise, it will not debut in just 2-3 years time.
> 
> 
> It's nothing to do with friendship but more of the purse factor. Egypt survival now is base on Saudi and UAE funding. Surely Saudi and UAE has a say in Eygpt policy making. I do not know will they be happy using their money to buy L-15.


Egypt was the military leader of the Arabic worlds in 1950s-1980s, so do not belittle them though they have problems with their economics at the moment. Saudi and UAE may have influence on Egypt but I don't think they can command them.


----------



## Beast

aliaselin said:


> Egypt was the military leader of the Arabic worlds in 1950s-1980s, so do not belittle them though they have problems with their economics at the moment. Saudi and UAE may have influence on Egypt but I don't think they can command them.



Yup! They cut off funding for Egypt and who shall fold up first. And who is the real leader. In this world, money talks.



Luftwaffe said:


> Hi, 3 years is enough by that time we would know their Economic and regional problems resolved or not. JF-17 dual seat is an all in one product compared to L-15 also they could replace many vintage Aircrafts with single/dual seat Thunders which is not possible to replace one by one with Mig-35. But like I said it is their decision to take they are happy maintaining various types creating for themselves maintenance nightmare.


Precisely, that is the nightmare China would not want to see which is the reason why JF-17 dual seat is delay for so long. JF-17 Is share project which profits need to be shared. While L-15 is a project solely own by China and also means profit will solely goes to China.

By the fastest time line of dual seat JF-17 goes into service in 3 years time. L-15 Will have secured most of its possible customer order. Leaving very little chance of export of JF-17.

Think about it, L-15 is just a completed project from last year and has already secured 2 foreign customers of Venezuela and Zambia, with more to come.

While JF-17 project, a product enter service 4 years ago in PAF which yet to secure a foreign order. JF-17 Will remain mainly a Pakistan project with the blessing from China.


----------



## aliaselin

Beast said:


> Yup! They cut off funding for Egypt and who shall fold up first. And who is the real leader. In this world, money talks.
> 
> 
> Precisely, that is the nightmare China would not want to see which is the reason why JF-17 dual seat is delay for so long. JF-17 Is share project which profits need to be shared. While L-15 is a project solely own by China and also means profit will solely goes to China.
> 
> By the fastest time line of dual seat JF-17 goes into service in 3 years time. L-15 Will have secured most of its possible customer order. Leaving very little chance of export of JF-17.
> 
> Think about it, L-15 is just a completed project from last year and has already secured 2 foreign customers of Venezuela and Zambia, with more to come.
> 
> While JF-17 project, a product enter service 4 years ago in PAF which yet to secure a foreign order. JF-17 Will remain mainly a Pakistan project with the blessing from China.


It was Saudi who want to get support from Egypt against Qatar and offered the funding but not Egypt asked for, do you understand the difference?
How could L-15 secure most of its possible customer in 3 years, as different countries have planes in different ages? On the other hand, L-15 is a trainer but JF-17 dual seat is a fighter trainer as F-16D and J-10S, and they are not interchangeable.


----------



## sami_1

let us remember old news


AVIC Allow to Foreign Production of L-15s
21 November 2009

Avic Open To Local Manufacturing Of L-15s
Avic Defense, adopting an increasingly Western approach to military aircraft sales, says it is willing to allow foreign production of its latest export product, the L-15 Falcon supersonic trainer.
The aircraft is likely to retain the key advantage of an aircraft from a developing country, however, since the manufacturer is also suggesting it will be cheaply priced.
The L-15 is joining a crowded market as one of four trainers with the high flight performance needed for direct pilot transition to the most advanced fighters. Other players in the field are the Korea Aerospace T-50, Yakovlev Yak-130 and Alenia M-346.
The M-346 is a derivative of the Yak-130, while the L-15 resembles the Russian aircraft and was developed with help from Yakovlev.
Avic Defense’s trainer business, Hongdu Aviation of Nanchang, has already had considerable success in allowing a customer to set up a separate production line. Its JL-8 (or K-8) subsonic jet trainer has been assembled in Egypt as part of an order for 120.
But the willingness of Avic Defense to allow foreign assembly of the L-15 is more surprising, since the company has not yet put the Falcon into large-scale production at home. Moreover, manufacturers in up-and-coming aircraft industries, far more than most Western competitors, are usually highly protective of their home production lines.
“Because the L-15 has been developed and made in China, we are very competitive in price,” says Avic Defense President Wang Yawei, also asserting that the aircraft’s performance is at least comparable with that of its competitors.
Five L-15s have been built so far, Wang told Aviation Week during an interview in the company’s offices in central Beijing. One of the five is slated to be at the Dubai Airshow to perform the type’s first foreign flight demonstration. Despite skepticism in some aerospace companies about the value of air-show flight displays, Avic Defense feels they can bring great success after its experience with the Egyptian order.
Export sales may be particularly crucial for the L-15, since it is not assured of large-scale domestic sales. The Chinese air force could instead buy the JL-9, a massively modified derivative of the MiG-21, as its supersonic trainer.
The JL-9, also called the FTC-2000, is a product of the Guizhou Aircraft subsidiary of Avic General Aircraft.
Aerodynamically, the L-15 features prominent leading-edge extensions that help it to emulate the extreme maneuverability of the latest fighters. The flight control system is digitally commanded.
As to the similarity to the Yak-130, “the development of the L-15 was primarily based on the results of domestic technology research,” says Wang.
“[But] in seeking to catch up with the mainstream development of such advanced trainers, we proceeded with international cooperation in certain areas, benefiting from our long-term relationships. We cooperated with international partners on aerodynamic design and testing.”
In the development of the latest-generation trainers, such cooperation has inevitably resulted in an interchange of ideas and the partners learning from each other, says Wang. “So the similar characteristics of these similar products simply reflect technological cooperation and the requirements of the market.”
Avic Defense specializes in fighters, trainers, drones and missiles, although it also has considerable nonmilitary and even nonaeronautic activities. Its key factories are the combat aircraft plants at Chengdu and Shenyang, Hongdu Aircraft, the missile facilities at Luoyang and three maintenance businesses.
The J-10 is the latest fighter from Chengdu to enter service, although a successor is close to flight testing.
Despite reports of an imminent sale to Pakistan, Wang plays down the immediate potential of the J-10 (or Jian-10) as an export product, because Avic Defense is too busy filling domestic orders.
“The J-10 is one of the major fighter aircraft for the Chinese air force,” he stresses. “The main responsibility of our facilities is to operate at full load to provide this advanced military aviation equipment to the Chinese air force. Whether the J-10 will be offered in the international market will be decided in the future.”
China has agreed to sell 36 J-10s to Pakistan, the Financial Times and Pakistan’s Daily Times quote unnamed Pakistani officials as saying. Wang told Aviation Week he has not heard of such reports.
For the moment, the company is promoting export sales of its FC-1 Xiaolong (or JF-17 Thunder), which it says is of the same technology generation as the J-10. The FC-1 has been jointly developed with Pakistan.
Separately, details of Shenyang’s F-8T, the latest version of another Avic Defense product, have been revealed. The fighter, whose origins date back to the 1960s, now offers 15,400 lb. thrust, up 4% from the previously reported rating, and a multifunction X band pulse-Doppler radar with a detection range of 75 km. (40 nm.) for 3-sq.-meter targets.
A brochure shows the aircraft with Avic Defense’s advanced PL-12 air-to-air missile. Weight is 10.4 metric tons empty, 15.2 tons at normal takeoff and 20 tons maximum.
(Aviation Week)








*Why Egypt 

Seceded K-8E project Egypt Produce 200+ Real Number not only 120 Chine looking for repeat same deal
Egypt need ALPH JET 45+ Replacement start from 2013
Egypt and Arab state need more Coin Aircraft for clean middle east from Terrorist groups in many countries 
Egypt Have Largest air training facilities in the Middle East
need more LIFT for training pilot for rebuild Libyan air force and later Iraq after remove ِAl Malki 150 especially our student Libyan in the Egyptian Air Academy
JL-15 making a major push into the Middle East.
Sales opportunity for UAE & Kuwait not Saudi Arabia may use JF-17 For LIFT and COIN 

L-15 have same MIG-29 Armament ( K-59 & KH-31 & K-29 )*






*
Good replacement for 50 MIG-21
EGYPT Not accept Korean 50 KAI T-50/FA-50 Offer
and L-15 Logical Step after K-8E NOT YAK-130 Chinese Give more Technology Transfer than Russian

No Engine Problem for Export like RD-93

Ukraine said sell 250 AI-222 to China in three-year sales July 20, 2011 *

* 
The most realistic option in Egypt for advanced training aircraft
*


----------



## sami_1

*UAE M-346 Deal Cancel long time ago 27 January 2010 and UAE Order Some MB-339NAT for for the Al Fursan aerobatic demonstration team

Emirates and Egypt signed an agreement to cancel any competition in defense production and integration of production between the two countries in 2013, for example, Egypt stop producing vehicles similar to Tiger versus that the UAE's Emirates to buy products from the Arab Organization for Industrialization and do not compete in the same area of the Egyptian production*

JL-15 making a major push into the Middle East.




L-15 Simulator


----------



## sami_1

EAF visit Zhuhai Air Show 2012





Military delegation emirates of the Arab Organization for Industrialization 2014


----------



## sami_1

Egypt did not formally request at all JF-17, but was only to improve the conditions for negotiations with the Russians to buy Russian fighter jets and all of the published information is not official said an Egyptian official and a desire to get out and shows were a Chinese, I simply do not have the ability to confront any Israeli fighter this is not absorbed by amateur


----------



## Luftwaffe

sami_1 said:


> Egypt did not formally request at all JF-17, but was only to improve the conditions for negotiations with the Russians to buy Russian fighter jets and all of the published information is not official said an Egyptian official and a desire to get out and shows were a Chinese, I simply do not have the ability to confront any Israeli fighter this is not absorbed by amateur



Egypt mulls JF-17 co-production

There is also insider news Egypt and Pakistan did discuss but looks like US killed the deal with F-16 offers EAF took it and now F-16s too are not coming so they settled for Mig-35. Anyway I do not believe the news of L-15 and Egypt producing it in home, it is too early to hand over complete TOT/transfer of technology for Egypt, license to produce is different than complete transfer of technology. 24 Mig-35s can't take on israeli 300+ F-16s block 52/60 and F-15s nor can L-15 type aircraft get AESA radar. My personal opinion is EAF have some bunch of weirdos in Hierarchy who can't decide and are not qualified enough.


----------



## sami_1

Janes news was not news at all, and did not officially announce any responsible official of AOI or the Air Force did not comment on the news Janes any official of official also we have a military cooperation with Pakistan, but it was not related to the plane never JF-17

Classified as a strategic cooperation with Pakistan and said for years not JF-17 for Egypt


----------



## Beast

aliaselin said:


> It was Saudi who want to get support from Egypt against Qatar and offered the funding but not Egypt asked for, do you understand the difference?
> How could L-15 secure most of its possible customer in 3 years, as different countries have planes in different ages? On the other hand, L-15 is a trainer but JF-17 dual seat is a fighter trainer as F-16D and J-10S, and they are not interchangeable.



If Egypt never gets any foreign aid. It will collapse in 1 month time. I never heard Qatar trying to work against Saudi. I only heard Iran vs Saudi. Qatar, UAE and Saudi always work hand in hand to promote Sunni Islam. And its not a secret Saudi is trying to be the leader in middle east especially with its massive fund available.

As for L-15, the strategy for China is simple. Trying to make a plane compete against USAF F-16 is a sure lose situtation. Countries whos trying to operate an advance 4th gen fighter are usually rich countries who has enough budget to go for USA F-16. Instead China concentrate making an advance trainer that can be a multi platform which will help budget airforce fulfil multi-task and cut operating cost. A good example is Philippine airforce who inititally go for F-16 but it simply to expensive to procure and they decide to go for Korean Golden Eagle Advance trainer. Don't tell me Philippine go for TA-50 simply just to train their pilots without fighter jet to operate? In fact, Korea promise if neccessary, Israel Elta radar can be retrofit into TA-50 and make it a fighter jet. In these way, Philippine air force can save cost by operating just one platform.

Same as China L-15 who can put 8.5g and high AOA and you are telling me it can't perform the role of fighter jet? Don't you find surprise JF-17 which started operation 4 years ago has yet to master a single foreign procurement especially with China who can provide cheap loan and easily make a deal or two to happen. But no, it yet to happen. 

L-15 who yet to even debut for PLAAF service and only comfirm finalise design last year , easily bag 2 foreign deals without much sweat.


----------



## Frogman

> It's nothing to do with friendship but more of the purse factor. Egypt survival now is base on Saudi and UAE funding. Surely Saudi and UAE has a say in Eygpt policy making. I do not know will they be happy using their money to buy L-15.



The gulf nations have provided economic aid however they have not officially provided any funds for the Egyptian military. The Egyptian military has its own economic enterprise and the profits made from that are used to top up the official government budget, therefore it is hard to estimate what the military's real budget is and whether or not it is cash strapped. No nation can interfere in the procurement process or goals of the EAF. If you can find an official statement that any Egyptian arms deals are being funded by gulf nations then go ahead.



> JF-17 dual seat is an all in one product compared to L-15 also they could replace many vintage Aircrafts with single/dual seat Thunders which is not possible to replace one by one with Mig-35. But like I said it is their decision to take they are happy maintaining various types creating for themselves maintenance nightmare.



L-15 would be used to replace the aging Alpha Jet (which was produced under license as well). It is (or would not be) not being procured to replace any front line fighters.



> There is also insider news Egypt and Pakistan did discuss but looks like US killed the deal with F-16 offers EAF took it and now F-16s too are not coming so they settled for Mig-35. Anyway I do not believe the news of L-15 and Egypt producing it in home, it is too early to hand over complete TOT/transfer of technology for Egypt, license to produce is different than complete transfer of technology. 24 Mig-35s can't take on israeli 300+ F-16s block 52/60 and F-15s nor can L-15 type aircraft get AESA radar. My personal opinion is EAF have some bunch of weirdos in Hierarchy who can't decide and are not qualified enough.



Your personal opinion is irrelevant. The L-15 would be used to replace the Alpha jet as an advanced trainer, it would not be used to replace any 3rd or 3.5 gen fighters. Any fighter deal with the Russians will be a large commitment, Egypt has never 
made an order for two squadrons only of any fighter and it is not a replacement for the F-16s as they will be delivered after the parliamentary elections. 

If the deal has indeed happened I would expect it to follow the same framework the K-8E did, i.e local assembly at first from Chinese kits and then gradual transfer of technology till full or near full production capability.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Provide us confirmed deal link otherwise please do not post wrong information.


----------



## Frogman

Luftwaffe said:


> Provide us confirmed deal link otherwise please do not post wrong information.



I was inquiring whether if there was any official conformation of a deal or whether it was in the pipeline.

A mock up showed up on the desk of the Arab Organisation for Industrilisation (the same company that is involved in the K-8E and ASN-209 program) during an interview with the head of the aircraft building factory. A clip of the L-15 in action was also aired in the video of the interview.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=758357530874211


----------



## Desert Fox

cnleio said:


> 2012 North Korea showed their new 16x16 missiler carrier, of course China offical refused made in China, *but u knew ...*


What missile is this?? Does anyone know??


----------



## The Deterrent

Desert Fox said:


> What missile is this?? Does anyone know??


KN-08 or HS-13, a North Korean ICBM (claimed) which hasn't been test-launched yet. More here:
North Korean HS-13 missile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

cnleio said:


> China type81 7.62mm rifle exported to Albania, Sri Lanka, Burma, Zimbabwe, Tanzania
> , Congo Army ... also found in some Africa conflicts.


What's the advantage of this gun over the regular Type-56/AK-47??

Does anyone know?? @ChineseTiger1986 @Chinese-Dragon


----------



## aliaselin

Beast said:


> If Egypt never gets any foreign aid. It will collapse in 1 month time. I never heard Qatar trying to work against Saudi. I only heard Iran vs Saudi. Qatar, UAE and Saudi always work hand in hand to promote Sunni Islam. And its not a secret Saudi is trying to be the leader in middle east especially with its massive fund available.
> 
> As for L-15, the strategy for China is simple. Trying to make a plane compete against USAF F-16 is a sure lose situtation. Countries whos trying to operate an advance 4th gen fighter are usually rich countries who has enough budget to go for USA F-16. Instead China concentrate making an advance trainer that can be a multi platform which will help budget airforce fulfil multi-task and cut operating cost. A good example is Philippine airforce who inititally go for F-16 but it simply to expensive to procure and they decide to go for Korean Golden Eagle Advance trainer. Don't tell me Philippine go for TA-50 simply just to train their pilots without fighter jet to operate? In fact, Korea promise if neccessary, Israel Elta radar can be retrofit into TA-50 and make it a fighter jet. In these way, Philippine air force can save cost by operating just one platform.
> 
> Same as China L-15 who can put 8.5g and high AOA and you are telling me it can't perform the role of fighter jet? Don't you find surprise JF-17 which started operation 4 years ago has yet to master a single foreign procurement especially with China who can provide cheap loan and easily make a deal or two to happen. But no, it yet to happen.
> 
> L-15 who yet to even debut for PLAAF service and only comfirm finalise design last year , easily bag 2 foreign deals without much sweat.


Don't know Saudi and Qatar conflict only because you didn't read enough foreign news.
L-15 have a dome size for about <500m2 while JF-17 ~650m2, which means L-15 have no chance in BVR with same level of radar. The climibing rate of L-15 is only 200m/s while JF-17 249m/s, on the other hand, L-15 maximum speed is 1.4M while JF-17 1.8M, which shows L-15 is significantly weaker in dog fight. PLAAF uses L-15 as trainer but never as a fighter, and I don't think they are fools.
Rafale has started operation for more than 20 years but not contract has been signed yet, so Rafale is not a good fighter?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

aliaselin said:


> Don't know Saudi and Qatar conflict only because you didn't read enough foreign news.
> L-15 have a dome size for about <500m2 while JF-17 ~650m2, which means L-15 have no change in BVR with same level of radar. The climibing rate of L-15 is only 200m/s while JF-17 240m/s, on the other hand, L-15 maximum speed is 1.4M while JF-17 1.8M, which shows L-15 is significantly weaker in dog fight. PLAAF uses L-15 as trainer but never as a fighter, and I don't think they are fools.
> Rafale has started operation for more than 20 years but not contract has been signed yet, so Rafale is not a good fighter?



JF-17 is an all in one package L-15 will never get AESA among other things, with dual seat JF-17 Squadrons can have ease from Egypt point of view JF-17 dual seat also can work around like F-16B for various missions. Anyway again i would say EAF have some non qualified people at the top making wrong decisions.


----------



## Frogman

Luftwaffe said:


> JF-17 is an all in one package L-15 will never get AESA among other things, with dual seat JF-17 Squadrons can have ease from Egypt point of view JF-17 dual seat also can work around like F-16B for various missions. Anyway again i would say EAF have some non qualified people at the top making wrong decisions.



Again, the *L-15* would be used to replace the *Alpha Jet *as an *advanced trainer*. It would *not *be used to *replace* or supplement *front line* 3rd or 4th generation aircraft. It would be used to train cadets or pilots in the operation of *current and future 4th 4+ and 5th generation aircraft such as the f-16, M2K, JF-17, Mig-29, Mig-35, or whatever aircraft the EAF decides to introduce*.


----------



## aliaselin

Luftwaffe said:


> JF-17 is an all in one package L-15 will never get AESA among other things, with dual seat JF-17 Squadrons can have ease from Egypt point of view JF-17 dual seat also can work around like F-16B for various missions. Anyway again i would say EAF have some non qualified people at the top making wrong decisions.


I have read a news in Chinese saying that L-15 may have PESA, and AESA not mentioned in that news. Totally agree with your comment about JF-17 dual seat. L-15 is at most a lighter attacker for COIN and can never match JF-17, while JF-17 can take C802A and CM400akg for more important military target than the light-armed terrorists. Moreover, the ability of CAC is far much ahead of Hongdu for fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Desert Fox said:


> What's the advantage of this gun over the regular Type-56/AK-47??
> 
> Does anyone know?? @ChineseTiger1986 @Chinese-Dragon



I am not very familiar with the gun, maybe someone else could question your question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Desert Fox said:


> What's the advantage of this gun over the regular Type-56/AK-47??
> 
> Does anyone know?? @ChineseTiger1986 @Chinese-Dragon



Modern Firearms - Type 81
Maybe this site offer you some useful info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

aliaselin said:


> Don't know Saudi and Qatar conflict only because you didn't read enough foreign news.
> L-15 have a dome size for about <500m2 while JF-17 ~650m2, which means L-15 have no chance in BVR with same level of radar. The climibing rate of L-15 is only 200m/s while JF-17 249m/s, on the other hand, L-15 maximum speed is 1.4M while JF-17 1.8M, which shows L-15 is significantly weaker in dog fight. PLAAF uses L-15 as trainer but never as a fighter, and I don't think they are fools.
> Rafale has started operation for more than 20 years but not contract has been signed yet, so Rafale is not a good fighter?



PLAAF used L-15 as advanced trainer and why not you used Cambodia airforce to compare with USAF? China is able to design and produce its own fighter and has a big budget. Why would China uses L-15 as a fighter? Look at some of its target customer and you shall known L-15 is trying to target small budget airforce. Big budget airforce like Qatar and China uses L-15 as trainer becos they have better fighter.

But when you are low on budget, do you still think about buying a F-22 or buying a fighter trying to match your budget? Or you are trying to say any airforce not able to match F-22 fighter shall forget about getting any other fighter jet for its own aerial defence? Clearly, you do not understand what is a budget fighter and budget airforce. L-15 definitely cannot try to match a Typhoon or J-20.
Its about putting the best meaningful defence without blowing your budget. Look at Zambia, its best fighter is J-7G and yet they are buying a L-15. I do not forsee they will just used it only for training of pilot. Same as Philippine airforce of buying TA-50 advance trainer which has similiar spec to L-15 and yet they are not inducting F-16 due to budget. So do you think their TA-50 will just remain a trainer without a frontline fighter to face China air force?

L-15 is dual seat, its able to trainer new pilot and when neccessary carry out attack and air defence mission. Its twin engine ensure higher survival compare to JF-17. It has a far superior thrust to weight ratio. Its twin AL-222 engine can produce 8400kg thrust with afterburner.

JF-17 dual seat so far is under planning and we have not seen any fruitful result and not to mention a workable prototype. Its future looks dim and the fact, it clashes with L-15 will doom its future. JF-17 will most likely remain a single seat fighter.


----------



## atlantis_cn

Beast said:


> PLAAF used L-15 as advanced trainer and why not you used Cambodia airforce to compare with USAF? China is able to design and produce its own fighter and has a big budget. Why would China uses L-15 as a fighter? Look at some of its target customer and you shall known L-15 is trying to target small budget airforce. Big budget airforce like Qatar and China uses L-15 as trainer becos they have better fighter.
> 
> But when you are low on budget, do you still think about buying a F-22 or buying a fighter trying to match your budget? Or you are trying to say any airforce not able to match F-22 fighter shall forget about getting any other fighter jet for its own aerial defence? Clearly, you do not understand what is a budget fighter and budget airforce. L-15 definitely cannot try to match a Typhoon or J-20.
> Its about putting the best meaningful defence without blowing your budget. Look at Zambia, its best fighter is J-7G and yet they are buying a L-15. I do not forsee they will just used it only for training of pilot. Same as Philippine airforce of buying TA-50 advance trainer which has similiar spec to L-15 and yet they are not inducting F-16 due to budget. So do you think their TA-50 will just remain a trainer without a frontline fighter to face China air force?
> 
> L-15 is dual seat, its able to trainer new pilot and when neccessary carry out attack and air defence mission. Its twin engine ensure higher survival compare to JF-17. It has a far superior thrust to weight ratio. Its twin AL-222 engine can produce 8400kg thrust with afterburner.
> 
> JF-17 dual seat so far is under planning and we have not seen any fruitful result and not to mention a workable prototype. Its future looks dim and the fact, it clashes with L-15 will doom its future. JF-17 will most likely remain a single seat fighter.



I think it's time for you to shut up.


----------



## Beast

atlantis_cn said:


> I think it's time for you to shut up.


Do you run out of reasoning? This proves my points are so valid that you are not able to rebuke point to point.


----------



## sami_1

some people forget many factor for example Egyptian looking for LIFT with West ran stranded
we before made 33 modification for K-8E before start production in Egypt and more modification later not publish yet 
same way will do with L-15 have good prospective for development 

We got a technical composite materials in collaboration with India for years simple and can increase the proportion of composite materials from 25% in the plane L-15 to 50% weight loss 

As well as the production of light attack version of one seat and increase the rates of fuel and ammunition 







The possibility of the integration of the radar Italian easily Vixen-500E instead of Chinese radar, a Italian AESA radar which is available nor international restrictions attic while on the other hand 

Point on Munitions Ukrainian Merged Russian Munitions 





KH-59 which is the extent of 285 kilometers and weighing 920 kg





And also KH-31 missile, which is the extent of up to 260 kilometers 





Russian Guided bombs and Cluster 

Next to ammunition Chinese C-802 and other differences while with the JF-17 is not huge, but there are other features ignored by some 

The success of the export of the aircraft L-15 means pumping more money into research and development, which is missing completely JF-17 

The continued existence of the plane's production line a long time means more models developed ones 

There are still opportunities to produce a copy of a single seat fighter and light attack and there is a demand by actually

Ukraine is seeking to produce a license for the air forces also 

The Chinese are fully aware that the success of K-8E attributed basically to the customer Egyptian where no haste countries to buy K-8 only after Egypt has purchased and manufactured locally while remained in production lines until 1998 a monopoly on Pakistan and two aces forces consider EAF Plane choices for many world air forces options of the Egyptian air force selections which choose the planes based on scientific standards and advanced technical , encouraging many countries to track the Egyptian option to buy the planes and the demand for the same product 

China did not pay attention to the export of JF-17 aircraft from the outset did not insist in their contracts with the Russians on the availability of engines for export as well as the aircraft did not enter in the service of their air force making states accept on that plane, which did not enter China Service 






China did not provide a two-seater plane JF-17 even competing in the market for the export of the planes LIFT / COIN aircraft such as the T-50, Which achieved successes in the field of export advanced training as an aircraft and light combat

Egypt will follow the concept of the South Korean part of the introduction of the planes AS LIFT and another part to replace a light fighter plane F-5/MIG-21 in some tasks, which requires no multi-role fighter jets 

Korean admitted FA-50 substitute for part of the fleet of F-5, not all the functions of the fighters require fighter generation 4.5 + or fifth generation and everyone forgets that the threats facing the countries of the Middle East, now is the threats of terrorists, a mother requires jets cheap cost, whether to run or buy here fit the planes L-15 largely for export to many countries 

Egyptians who activate arms exports to Arab and African countries, especially Nigeria, Uganda and northern and southern Sudan, Ethiopia and Uganda through Congo , which will allow the export of part of the domestic production of the plane L-15 The Chinese want to spread globally for their flight 
Which is mentioned in the news about the trends of China previously 

I understand the point of view of some, and others in criticizing the plane L-15





no big difference between JF-17 & L-15 actuality

L-15 Total Engine Trust 21550 LB JF-17 18300 official 19000 LB 





> by VLADIMIR KARNOZOV
> China¹s L-15 jet trainer is going into production with an afterburning engine from the Ukraine. (Photo: Chris Pocock)
> November 4, 2011, 4:50 AM
> China has ordered 250AI-222-25F turbofans from the Ukraine to power production versions of theHongdu L-15 advanced jet trainer. The –25F is an afterburning version of theAI-222 that was first flown on the Lead-In Fighter Trainer (LIFT) version of the L-15 in October 2010.
> The originalAI-222 was developed by the Ivchenko Progress design bureau at Zaporozhye for the Russian Yak-130 jet trainer, and was then fitted to three of the four L-15 prototypes. The new order suggests that China will not put the basic version of the L-15 into production.
> TheAI-222-25F develops 9,250 pounds (4,200 kg) of thrust at full afterburner, enabling the 21,550-pound (9,800 kg)-mtow L-15LIFTtwinjet to accelerate to Mach 1.6. At a price of $10 million, the Chinese aircraft is expected to sell well in international markets. TheLIFTversion can potentially carry air-to-air and air-to-ground weapons.
> The engines will be manufactured at the main Motor Sich factory, also in Zaporozhye. Some components will be provided by Moscow-based Salut, which manufactures theAI-222 for the Yak-130. Deliveries will begin later this year, and are due to be completed by 2015.




So try to show that the plane L-15 much weaker than the aircraft JF-17 as a desperate attempt to market the JF-17 is a bit right aircraft is the Chinese designed from the outset as an aircraft advanced training and Pakistanis, for example, using the plane K-8 in the combat roles of the foundation permission should not have to put them in although the field of comparative performance in a tight foundation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

sami_1 said:


> some people forget many factor for example Egyptian looking for LIFT with West ran stranded
> we before made 33 modification for K-8E before start production in Egypt and more modification later not publish yet
> same way will do with L-15 have good prospective for development
> 
> We got a technical composite materials in collaboration with India for years simple and can increase the proportion of composite materials from 25% in the plane L-15 to 50% weight loss
> 
> As well as the production of light attack version of one seat and increase the rates of fuel and ammunition
> 
> 
> View attachment 41664
> 
> 
> The possibility of the integration of the radar Italian easily Vixen-500E instead of Chinese radar, a Italian AESA radar which is available nor international restrictions attic while on the other hand
> 
> Point on Munitions Ukrainian Merged Russian Munitions
> View attachment 41660
> 
> 
> KH-59 which is the extent of 285 kilometers and weighing 920 kg
> 
> View attachment 41661
> 
> And also KH-31 missile, which is the extent of up to 260 kilometers
> View attachment 41662
> 
> 
> Russian Guided bombs and Cluster
> 
> Next to ammunition Chinese C-802 and other differences while with the JF-17 is not huge, but there are other features ignored by some
> 
> The success of the export of the aircraft L-15 means pumping more money into research and development, which is missing completely JF-17
> 
> The continued existence of the plane's production line a long time means more models developed ones
> 
> There are still opportunities to produce a copy of a single seat fighter and light attack and there is a demand by actually
> 
> Ukraine is seeking to produce a license for the air forces also
> 
> The Chinese are fully aware that the success of K-8E attributed basically to the customer Egyptian where no haste countries to buy K-8 only after Egypt has purchased and manufactured locally while remained in production lines until 1998 a monopoly on Pakistan and two aces forces consider EAF Plane choices for many world air forces options of the Egyptian air force selections which choose the planes based on scientific standards and advanced technical , encouraging many countries to track the Egyptian option to buy the planes and the demand for the same product
> 
> China did not pay attention to the export of JF-17 aircraft from the outset did not insist in their contracts with the Russians on the availability of engines for export as well as the aircraft did not enter in the service of their air force making states accept on that plane, which did not enter China Service
> 
> View attachment 41663
> 
> 
> China did not provide a two-seater plane JF-17 even competing in the market for the export of the planes LIFT / COIN aircraft such as the T-50, Which achieved successes in the field of export advanced training as an aircraft and light combat
> 
> Egypt will follow the concept of the South Korean part of the introduction of the planes AS LIFT and another part to replace a light fighter plane F-5/MIG-21 in some tasks, which requires no multi-role fighter jets
> 
> Korean admitted FA-50 substitute for part of the fleet of F-5, not all the functions of the fighters require fighter generation 4.5 + or fifth generation and everyone forgets that the threats facing the countries of the Middle East, now is the threats of terrorists, a mother requires jets cheap cost, whether to run or buy here fit the planes L-15 largely for export to many countries
> 
> Egyptians who activate arms exports to Arab and African countries, especially Nigeria, Uganda and northern and southern Sudan, Ethiopia and Uganda through Congo , which will allow the export of part of the domestic production of the plane L-15 The Chinese want to spread globally for their flight
> Which is mentioned in the news about the trends of China previously
> 
> I understand the point of view of some, and others in criticizing the plane L-15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no big difference between JF-17 & L-15 actuality
> 
> L-15 Total Engine Trust 21550 LB JF-17 18300 official 19000 LB


Firstly most of your argument is still on paper, while in reality, JF-17 have better dogfight and BVR ability than L-15 and the integration for ammunition and electronics are finished.

Secondly, let's compare the hardest part for a plane to upgrade: engine. L-15 uses two AI-222-25F with a thrust 8,400kgf while JF-17 at the moment 8,300kgf; however, for further upgrade, the only available one for L-15 is two Mingshan with a thrust 9,600kgf, while for JF-17, RD-33MK 9,000kfg(available now), WS-13B 9,500kgf, WS-13E ~10,000kgf, WS-17 ~12,000kfg, the future is more bright. 

Thirdly, with a maximum speed 1.5M, T-50 can never carry out any interception mission, which is exactly how J-7/Mig-21's role, and a climbing rate <200m/s, which is only comparable to the 2nd generation fighter，while for 3rd/4th generation, ~250m/s climbing is a must. And L-15 have the same problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

aliaselin said:


> Firstly most of your argument is still on paper, while in reality, JF-17 have better dogfight and BVR ability than L-15 and the integration for ammunition and electronics are finished.
> 
> Secondly, let's compare the hardest part for a plane to upgrade: engine. L-15 uses two AI-222-25F with a thrust 8,400kgf while JF-17 at the moment 8,300kgf; however, for further upgrade, the only available one for L-15 is two Mingshan with a thrust 9,600kgf, while for JF-17, RD-33MK 9,000kfg(available now), WS-13B 9,500kgf, WS-13E ~10,000kgf, WS-17 ~12,000kfg, the future is more bright.
> 
> Thirdly, with a maximum speed 1.5M, T-50 can never carry out any interception mission, which is exactly how J-7/Mig-21's role, and a climbing rate <200m/s, which is only comparable to the 2nd generation fighter，while for 3rd/4th generation, ~250m/s climbing is a must. And L-15 have the same problem



You all shall take a good look at this video and heard what is say from this Chinese test pilot.





Those who can understand Chinese, please open your big eyes and hear the description by the pilot from 1:10m onwards.


----------



## Zarvan

sami_1 said:


> some people forget many factor for example Egyptian looking for LIFT with West ran stranded
> we before made 33 modification for K-8E before start production in Egypt and more modification later not publish yet
> same way will do with L-15 have good prospective for development
> 
> We got a technical composite materials in collaboration with India for years simple and can increase the proportion of composite materials from 25% in the plane L-15 to 50% weight loss
> 
> As well as the production of light attack version of one seat and increase the rates of fuel and ammunition
> 
> 
> View attachment 41664
> 
> 
> The possibility of the integration of the radar Italian easily Vixen-500E instead of Chinese radar, a Italian AESA radar which is available nor international restrictions attic while on the other hand
> 
> Point on Munitions Ukrainian Merged Russian Munitions
> View attachment 41660
> 
> 
> KH-59 which is the extent of 285 kilometers and weighing 920 kg
> 
> View attachment 41661
> 
> And also KH-31 missile, which is the extent of up to 260 kilometers
> View attachment 41662
> 
> 
> Russian Guided bombs and Cluster
> 
> Next to ammunition Chinese C-802 and other differences while with the JF-17 is not huge, but there are other features ignored by some
> 
> The success of the export of the aircraft L-15 means pumping more money into research and development, which is missing completely JF-17
> 
> The continued existence of the plane's production line a long time means more models developed ones
> 
> There are still opportunities to produce a copy of a single seat fighter and light attack and there is a demand by actually
> 
> Ukraine is seeking to produce a license for the air forces also
> 
> The Chinese are fully aware that the success of K-8E attributed basically to the customer Egyptian where no haste countries to buy K-8 only after Egypt has purchased and manufactured locally while remained in production lines until 1998 a monopoly on Pakistan and two aces forces consider EAF Plane choices for many world air forces options of the Egyptian air force selections which choose the planes based on scientific standards and advanced technical , encouraging many countries to track the Egyptian option to buy the planes and the demand for the same product
> 
> China did not pay attention to the export of JF-17 aircraft from the outset did not insist in their contracts with the Russians on the availability of engines for export as well as the aircraft did not enter in the service of their air force making states accept on that plane, which did not enter China Service
> 
> View attachment 41663
> 
> 
> China did not provide a two-seater plane JF-17 even competing in the market for the export of the planes LIFT / COIN aircraft such as the T-50, Which achieved successes in the field of export advanced training as an aircraft and light combat
> 
> Egypt will follow the concept of the South Korean part of the introduction of the planes AS LIFT and another part to replace a light fighter plane F-5/MIG-21 in some tasks, which requires no multi-role fighter jets
> 
> Korean admitted FA-50 substitute for part of the fleet of F-5, not all the functions of the fighters require fighter generation 4.5 + or fifth generation and everyone forgets that the threats facing the countries of the Middle East, now is the threats of terrorists, a mother requires jets cheap cost, whether to run or buy here fit the planes L-15 largely for export to many countries
> 
> Egyptians who activate arms exports to Arab and African countries, especially Nigeria, Uganda and northern and southern Sudan, Ethiopia and Uganda through Congo , which will allow the export of part of the domestic production of the plane L-15 The Chinese want to spread globally for their flight
> Which is mentioned in the news about the trends of China previously
> 
> I understand the point of view of some, and others in criticizing the plane L-15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no big difference between JF-17 & L-15 actuality
> 
> L-15 Total Engine Trust 21550 LB JF-17 18300 official 19000 LB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So try to show that the plane L-15 much weaker than the aircraft JF-17 as a desperate attempt to market the JF-17 is a bit right aircraft is the Chinese designed from the outset as an aircraft advanced training and Pakistanis, for example, using the plane K-8 in the combat roles of the foundation permission should not have to put them in although the field of comparative performance in a tight foundation
> View attachment 41665


You are comparing trainer L 15 with JF 17 @Aeronaut @fatman17


----------



## Luftwaffe

Lets be clear, L-15 will never be re-exported by third party even if they receive "license to manufacture" for themselves listed numbers of Aircraft. License is not something to produce unlimited numbers...

That would purely be Hongdu side business every penny would go towards Hongdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

@Zarvan , Kya yaar you retracted Thanks lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Luftwaffe said:


> @Zarvan , Kya yaar you retracted Thanks lol.


Retracted on what ?


----------



## qwerrty

.
.
norinco VN1 for venezuelan marine corps

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aliaselin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 43591


Is this ship for Algeria


----------



## aliaselin

Zarvan said:


> Is this ship for Algeria


Right. C28A for Algeria


----------



## qwerrty

C28A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## William Hung

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 43591





qwerrty said:


> C28A



Interesting, is their HQ-7 SAM in any form integrated with the Smart-s radar for scanning and tracking? Or is it a standalone system that only work with the type 345 fc radar shown on the drawings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Black Flag said:


> Interesting, is their HQ-7 SAM in any form integrated with the Smart-s radar for scanning and tracking? Or is it a standalone system that only work with the type 345 fc radar shown on the drawings?


SMART-S is only for search but not for guidance


----------



## William Hung

aliaselin said:


> SMART-S is only for search but not for guidance



But is the Smart-s radar linked with the SAM system? 

Because I thought that the search radar, like the type 360 radar on the type053 frigates, communicate with the type 345 fire control radar. Like the type 360 does the scanning and tracking target, then the 345 takes over and do the guidance. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## aliaselin

Black Flag said:


> But is the Smart-s radar linked with the SAM system?
> 
> Because I thought that the search radar, like the type 360 radar on the type053 frigates, communicate with the type 345 fire control radar. Like the type 360 does the scanning and tracking target, then the 345 takes over and do the guidance. Or am I mistaken?


I think so, and don't forget that HQ-7 is a licensed Sea Crotale, so should have no problem to be integrated with Europe radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

aliaselin said:


> I think so, and don't forget that HQ-7 is a licensed Sea Crotale, so should have no problem to be integrated with Europe radar.



I wonder how long the engineers had time to "play" with the SMART-S.  That radar looks to be very popular in Asia.

S Korea, Malaysia and Indonesia is confirmed to be users (or will be acquiring them in the future). Philippines and Vietnam will probably use them too in the future.


----------



## cnleio

Black Flag said:


> Interesting, is their HQ-7 SAM in any form integrated with the Smart-s radar for scanning and tracking? Or is it a standalone system that only work with the type 345 fc radar shown on the drawings?


SMART-S Mk2 radar system come from Thales corp that Algeria requested, not Made in China. So i think that Smart-s radar can not control HQ-7 SAM.

C28A warship is the export version of China Corvette, like China 056 class / Netherland Sigma class.


----------



## cnleio

2014 NORINCO Small Arms export list

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

cnleio said:


> SMART-S Mk2 radar system come from Thales corp that Algeria requested, not Made in China. So i think that Smart-s radar can not control HQ-7 SAM.
> 
> C28A warship is the export version of China Corvette, like China 056 class / Netherland Sigma class.



If you look at the land version, the type 345 radar/ir sensors are integrated on the launcher for fire control:





But it it is also linked to a ACU radar for surveillance scanning. This radar unit can sent data to the launchers to begin processing before the target is within range:




Older version ACU radar in the front:





From what I understand, naval hq-7 version like on some type 053 frigates, the type 360S radar can play this ACU role and communicates with the 345 firing control radar. 

It will be strange if the SMART-S is not linked with the Type 345. It means the hq-7 system will only start to track and calculate once the targets is within 25km!!! if this target is a supersonic missile, it's better for the Algerian operator to just pray lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China Type59 tank, most retired and rest for trainning







PLA Army Type59D tank, some exported to foreign.







China new export version of Type59 tank, ever exported to Tanzania army.
 It's updated Type59 tank with 125mm gun for sell, do u believe it ？


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> China Type59 tank, most retired and rest for trainning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLA Army Type59D tank, some exported to foreign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China new export version of Type59 tank, ever exported to Tanzania army.
> It's updated Type59 tank with 125mm gun for sell, do u believe it ？



I believe the turret is brand new. Chasis with overhaul of new engine and transmission. If you ask me, I rather pick a Type96A over it since I believe such upgrade will not come cheap.


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> I believe the turret is brand new. Chasis with overhaul of new engine and transmission. If you ask me, I rather pick a Type96A over it since I believe such upgrade will not come cheap.


If u see carefully, new type59's turret is the old one adding armor attachments. The difference is new type59 updated optical system on top left side and changed from 105mm to 125mm gun.

This is just a updated solution for type59 tank, cheaper than a new Type96A (ZTZ96A) MBT. China had exported to Tanzania and new updated type59 tanks appeared on Tanzania military parade.


----------



## aliaselin

Norinco Armor Force Day video
http://player.ku6.com/refer/y4jMGAnb_o_HLtk7TNVBng../v.swf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

cnleio said:


> 2014 NORINCO Small Arms export list



Damn .. I've seen a few soldiers armed with type 03... Didn't know it was Chinese ...


Also the W85 HMG is produced under liscense by POF ..


P.S: Are those M,HK series clones produced under liscense or???


----------



## cnleio

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Damn .. I've seen a few soldiers armed with type 03... Didn't know it was Chinese ...
> 
> 
> Also the W85 HMG is produced under liscense by POF ..
> 
> 
> P.S: Are those M,HK series clones produced under liscense or???


HK MP5 maybe not coz Germany never export to China before, got from HongKong or Pakistan ...

BTW Pakistan soldiers armed with Type03 rifle, i thought China armed police and border guard using Type03 ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

cnleio said:


> HK MP5 maybe not coz Germany never export to China before, got from HongKong or Pakistan ...
> 
> BTW Pakistan soldiers armed with Type03 rifle, i thought China armed police and border guard using Type03 ?



Yeah .. Saw a general's guards armed with type 03...(usually they carry M-4s etc)... But few of em (2 guys) were carrying type 03s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah .. Saw a general's guards armed with type 03...(usually they carry M-4s etc)... But few of em (2 guys) were carrying type 03s.


Nice.

In China Type03 using 5.80mm (M-4 5.56mm, Ak-47 7.62mm) or change to 7.62mm Type03 in Pakistan ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

cnleio said:


> Nice.
> 
> In China Type03 using 5.80mm or change to 7.62mm Type03 in Pakistan ?



Didn't ask bro ... didn't inspect the guns .. It was a military ex.. And I was sitting with my father .. It would have looked weird .. So I didn't get to have a good look at em...

But than again 5.8 calib ammo is also produced by POF.. So wouldn't be surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

cnleio said:


> 2012 Bangladesh military parade, China FM-90 anti-aircraft system (developed from HQ-7A missile)
> 
> Bangladesh Army's FM-90:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China FM-90 system and HQ-7A missile&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I didn't read any news in China reported export PLZ-45 to Bangladesh ... only Kuwait. Interesting ! pls paste Bangladesh Army's PLZ-45 pics and i will paste them back to China military forum, ths!



FN90 missile system is based off the French Crotale system.


----------



## aliaselin

F92 for Nigeria navy lauched

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

BP12 and SY-400 in common frame

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Algeria Army bought China PLZ-45 155mm SPH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China provide Individual Soldier Combat System to Sudan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China export version MBT -- VT tank family：VT-1, VT-2, VT-3, VT-4 MBT

VT-1 MBT is the new name, "MBT-2000" is the old export designation for the same tank (original called Type 90II at home).






VT-1A MBT is a improved version of VT-1/MBT-2000. Here are they in Peru and Myanmar. Looks identical.









VT-2 MBT (ZTZ96A export version):






VT-3 MBT (Updated from type59 tank with 125mm gun), cheaper cost MBT for developing nations










VT-4 MBT original name MBT-3000, is the current version of VT-1/MBT-2000 after major upgrade.












VT-4 MBT with Weapon station added


----------



## cnleio

Zimbabwe Army's China type89 IFV


----------



## cnleio

Thailand Royal Army show off DTI-1G MLRS, Thailand version of WS-1 MLRS


----------



## cnleio

China selling arms to Iraq against ISIS, from China flying to Bagdad and North Kurdish region. 

Iraq Army soldier using China QJG-02 14.5mm heavy machine gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

cnleio said:


> China selling arms to Iraq against ISIS, from China flying to Bagdad and North Kurdish region.
> 
> Iraq Army soldier using China QJG-02 14.5mm heavy machine gun.
> 
> View attachment 60406


My country so corrupted!! otherwise is that the weapon that we fight daesh with>

so defeating daush was waiting on this heavy machine gun.

no use with our lot that is declare 1 billion purchase of weapon while in reality only one million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Malik Alashter said:


> My country so corrupted!! otherwise is that the weapon that we fight daesh with>
> 
> so defeating daush was waiting on this heavy machine gun.
> 
> no use with our lot that is declare 1 billion purchase of weapon while in reality only one million.


Wherever new weapon come from, only the weapon which can destroy ISIS terrorists is a good weapon.


----------



## Malik Alashter

cnleio said:


> Wherever new weapon come from, only the weapon which can destroy ISIS terrorists is a good weapon.


See china has alot of good weapons that the Iraq in need for it like drones tanks ifvs anti-tank missiles that can be used against group of people terrorists and something like that>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Malik Alashter said:


> See china has alot of good weapons that the Iraq in need for it like drones tanks ifvs anti-tank missiles that can be used against group of people terrorists and something like that>


Iraq shall buy China K-8 or L-15 to deal with those terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Beast said:


> Iraq shall buy China K-8 or L-15 to deal with those terrorist.


Sure but our lot as I said peice of corruption I don't see any good going to take place in that country for many reason one of them is that the sunni people showed their ugly face and they trying hard to set the country back by any means so without a strong shiite government the country is declining toward hell.


----------



## aliaselin

Malik Alashter said:


> My country so corrupted!! otherwise is that the weapon that we fight daesh with>
> 
> so defeating daush was waiting on this heavy machine gun.
> 
> no use with our lot that is declare 1 billion purchase of weapon while in reality only one million.



The collapse of North West Iraqi is not simply a weapon reason, as I have seen some pictures showing that ISIS used hand grenade to destroy M1A1 - How could that be? This simply indicated the the Iraqi Army are not well trained. If I were Iraqi president, I would have sent at least one division to China or Russian to get re-trained for one year, then rebuild the army with the division as seed. 
I don't not mention US because they simply do not want Iraqi to be strong, otherwise for their 10 years effort of rebuilding your army, the army should not have come across such a big lost so easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Malik Alashter said:


> Sure but our lot as I said peice of corruption I don't see any good going to take place in that country for many reason one of them is that the sunni people showed their ugly face and they trying hard to set the country back by any means so without a strong shiite government the country is declining toward hell.


My personal opinion is, _Syria - Iraq (current Shiah government) - Iran there's a big Muslim Shiah Region inside the Middle East._ Someone dislike this pro-Shiah situation, and release ISIS beast try to separate above Shiah region inside Iraq.

What current Iraq government really need is a military advisory group, to train Iraq soldiers how to deal with guerrilla warfare & urban combat.

It's happened to China PLA ever supported Sri Lanka Army to finish their Tamil Tiger rebel force, spent two combat years to end half of century problem at the North island. As far as i knew China sent PLA military advisors under the table and China weapons arm Sri Lanka Army to win the War. China provided military advice and arms to exchange Sri Lanka's mineral and seaport, it's a Secret War !



aliaselin said:


> The collapse of North West Iraqi is not simply a weapon reason, as I have seen some pictures showing that ISIS used hand grenade to destroy M1A1 - How could that be? This simply indicated the the Iraqi Army are not well trained. If I were Iraqi president, I would have sent at least one division to China or Russian to get re-trained for one year, then rebuild the army with the division as seed.
> I don't not mention US because they simply do not want Iraqi to be strong, otherwise for their 10 years effort of rebuilding your army, the army should not have come across such a big lost so easily.


Good analysis ! Iraq soldier need well trained to face guerrilla warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Malik Alashter, I have a question,
Do u know what's current situation of Iraq Kurdish region ? Who truly lead that region, Kurdish or Iraq government ?
What about oil production in today Kurdish region ?


----------



## Malik Alashter

The kurdish defenitly rule their territory the Iraqi gov has no rule over them yet. 

Even the oil production is going on by them through Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Malik Alashter said:


> The kurdish defenitly rule their territory the Iraqi gov has no rule over them yet.
> 
> Even the oil production is going on by them through Turkey.


Thank you very much ! 
Recently i heard some news, BeiJing plan to trade oil deals with Iraq kurdish. China support arms to them against ISIS too and will send Chinese engineering companies to develop local infrastructure & buildings. Anyway hope Iraq can end the War and kick all ISIS out from ur home, developing Iraq without War. China will provide helps to Iraq government as far as possible including PLA military advisory group from BeiJing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kolinsky

Beast said:


> Iraq shall buy China K-8 or L-15 to deal with those terrorist.


Why trainers? FC1 is better....


----------



## cnleio

kolinsky said:


> Why trainers? FC1 is better....


The reason is:
1. Now FC-1 project belong to Pakistan, if Iraq need FC-1 they can ask for Pakistan not ChengDu, Chinese just assist Pakistan.

2. K-8 or L-15 version light fighter, is enough for ground attack to drop lazer bombs. China sell them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kolinsky

cnleio said:


> ow FC-1 project belong to Pakistan, if Iraq need FC-1 they can ask for Pakistan not ChengDu, Chinese just assist Pakista


L15 should not be existed, just use a FC1 trainer, that is enough.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Beast said:


> Iraq shall buy China K-8 or L-15 to deal with those terrorist.


If it was my decision I would by many chinese products including ZBL-09, ZBD-08, PLZ-05. VN3 scout car plus the hj-8.

also for the air the j10 the L-15 the ZD-5 and even the wz-9.

for the sea why not some o-56 S-20.

for the air defense why not the hq-9.

see China has a lot to offer Iraq.

the reason I would go to China are cost effective for a country like Iraq in need for every penny.
they are good enough to do the job against terrorism plus to defend the country against the region threat.
also China has no lobbies like the west where they always hesitating when it comes to sell weapons to Iraq.



cnleio said:


> My personal opinion is, _Syria - Iraq (current Shiah government) - Iran there's a big Muslim Shiah Region inside the Middle East._ Someone dislike this pro-Shiah situation, and release ISIS beast try to separate above Shiah region inside Iraq.
> 
> What current Iraq government really need is a military advisory group, to train Iraq soldiers how to deal with guerrilla warfare & urban combat.
> 
> It's happened to China PLA ever supported Sri Lanka Army to finish their Tamil Tiger rebel force, spent two combat years to end half of century problem at the North island. As far as i knew China sent PLA military advisors under the table and China weapons arm Sri Lanka Army to win the War. China provided military advice and arms to exchange Sri Lanka's mineral and seaport, it's a Secret War !
> 
> 
> Good analysis ! Iraq soldier need well trained to face guerrilla warfare.


My friend with all due respect to China or the US, Iraq really has enough experience and expertise to train it's soldiers the good way we have many brilliant people who can accept the challenge and overcome it but the deal is with our government who opened the door for the Baathst and those who belong to some parties that rule the country so they give the job to those who are unfit to that task while they send home those who can do the best for the country.



cnleio said:


> Thank you very much !
> Recently i heard some news, BeiJing plan to trade oil deals with Iraq kurdish. China support arms to them against ISIS too and will send Chinese engineering companies to develop local infrastructure & buildings. Anyway hope Iraq can end the War and kick all ISIS out from ur home, developing Iraq without War. China will provide helps to Iraq government as far as possible including PLA military advisory group from BeiJing.


You are welcome indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

kolinsky said:


> Why trainers? FC1 is better....


But don't forget the JF-17 is powered by the RD-33 which is a Russian engine. the first thing the Russian going to do is ask the Iraqis to by the MiG-29 instead. I think If the Iraqis wise enough they should go for the J-10 as the Multi rule fighter while go for the Su-35 as an air superiority. But I doubt they are.


----------



## aliaselin

Bolivia H-425(Z-9 series) commissioned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Bolivia H-425(Z-9 series) commissioned


----------



## cnleio

Breaking news: Saudi Arabia buy China DF-21 IRBM 




> 2014年9月18日消息，沙特阿拉伯将军Anwar Eshqi向媒体证实，沙特从中国购买了一批DF-21型导弹，沙特自己的维护和支持设施也已完成。（他没有透露导弹的数量，价格和部署地点。）他表示，沙特购买DF-21型导弹并非要进攻任何国家，而是为了加强沙特的防御能力。



Just for reference ... 

Arabia news: صحيفة عكاظ | شؤون الوطن | «رياح الشرق» تعزز ترسانة الردع و «الدبابة الطائرة» هجومية مدمرة

*Saudi Arabia has Acquired the DF-21 Missiles says Saudi General*


> Retired Saudi General Dr.Anwar Eshqi and advisor to the joint military council gives a statement to the media when asked about new acquisitions by the RSBMF and says "Saudi military did indeed receive the DF-21 missile from China and all integration of the missiles including a full maintenance and upgrade facility are complete" he further elaborated that the acquisition of these missiles are not meant as an offensive force by Saudi Arabia, but to further strengthen its mission to protect the holy places and other allied countries under its protective umbrella.


*صحيفة عكاظ | شؤون الوطن | «رياح الشرق» تعزز ترسانة الردع و «الدبابة الطائرة» هجومية مدمرة*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

cnleio said:


> Breaking news: Saudi Arabia buy China DF-21 IRBM
> 
> 
> Just for reference ...
> 
> Arabia news: صحيفة عكاظ | شؤون الوطن | «رياح الشرق» تعزز ترسانة الردع و «الدبابة الطائرة» هجومية مدمرة
> 
> *Saudi Arabia has Acquired the DF-21 Missiles says Saudi General*
> 
> *صحيفة عكاظ | شؤون الوطن | «رياح الشرق» تعزز ترسانة الردع و «الدبابة الطائرة» هجومية مدمرة*
> 
> View attachment 66969
> 
> View attachment 66970


But isn't these missile has a range of more than 300 KM.


----------



## mike2000

cnleio said:


> Breaking news: Saudi Arabia buy China DF-21 IRBM
> 
> 
> Just for reference ...
> 
> Arabia news: صحيفة عكاظ | شؤون الوطن | «رياح الشرق» تعزز ترسانة الردع و «الدبابة الطائرة» هجومية مدمرة
> 
> *Saudi Arabia has Acquired the DF-21 Missiles says Saudi General*
> 
> *صحيفة عكاظ | شؤون الوطن | «رياح الشرق» تعزز ترسانة الردع و «الدبابة الطائرة» هجومية مدمرة*
> 
> View attachment 66969
> 
> View attachment 66970




What the Hell, China selling ICBM to Saudi Arabia? WTH. I thought China was signatory of the MTCR, which pohibits the sale of unmanned delivery systems capable of delivering weapons of mass destruction, and to coordinate national export licensing efforts aimed at preventing their proliferation? So why would they sell such a dangerous offensive weapon to Saudi Arabia? Providing Turkey with the HQ-9 or whatever air defence system is different from selling offensive long range missiles system.

By the way how did Saudi Arabia get a green light from the U.S? This news is indeed quite surprising/mysterious
Im sure Iran and other countries in the region wont be happy with this news.


----------



## Nan Yang

mike2000 said:


> What the Hell, China selling ICBM to Saudi Arabia? WTH. I thought China was signatory of the MTCR, which pohibits the sale of unmanned delivery systems capable of delivering weapons of mass destruction, and to coordinate national export licensing efforts aimed at preventing their proliferation? So why would they sell such a dangerous offensive weapon to Saudi Arabia? Providing Turkey with the HQ-9 or whatever air defence system is different from selling offensive long range missiles system.
> 
> By the way how did Saudi Arabia get a green light from the U.S? This news is indeed quite surprising/mysterious
> Im sure Iran and other countries in the region wont be happy with this news.



United States, a signatory of MTCR also supply Ballistic missile technology to S Korea.

Seoul is authorized under a new bilateral defense agreement with the United States to domestically manufacture high-altitude missiles *with ranges close to 500 miles*

Source:
South Korean Defense Head Wants Longer-Range Ballistic Missiles ASAP | Global Security Newswire | NTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 3BOOM

they said Bush Jr approved this on 2006


----------



## itaskol

Malik Alashter said:


> But isn't these missile has a range of more than 300 KM.


standard df21 3000KM.
same level as DF3 serie KSA got from china.
china never sign MTCR. But respect the rules of MTCR.
missile for KSA is a exceptional case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Malik Alashter said:


> But isn't these missile has a range of more than 300 KM.


DF-21 update to DF-3 in Saudi Arabia, this deal is mysterious even no any news in China before.

Yes DF-21 >> 300km but u knew sometimes the treaty is bullsh!t for some nation in UNSC, ppl only trust national strength.

If Saudi Arabia ask for DF-21 with high price, China willing to sell and U.S give Green Light to the deal, DF-21 is OKay.




itaskol said:


> standard df21 3000KM.
> same level as DF3 serie KSA got from china.
> china never sign MTCR. But respect the rules of MTCR.
> missile for KSA is a exceptional case


China had sold DF-3 to Saudi Arabia in 1980s, it's not 1st exceptional case in this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

mike2000 said:


> What the Hell, China selling ICBM to Saudi Arabia? WTH. I thought China was signatory of the MTCR, which pohibits the sale of unmanned delivery systems capable of delivering weapons of mass destruction, and to coordinate national export licensing efforts aimed at preventing their proliferation? So why would they sell such a dangerous offensive weapon to Saudi Arabia? Providing Turkey with the HQ-9 or whatever air defence system is different from selling offensive long range missiles system.
> 
> By the way how did Saudi Arabia get a green light from the U.S? This news is indeed quite surprising/mysterious
> Im sure Iran and other countries in the region wont be happy with this news.


DF-21 replace Saudi Arabia's DF-3 sold in 1980s from China, their 20years ago DF-3 IRBMs should retire. This suprise began since 1980s when China sold DF-3 to Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

1. Both China and Saudi Arabia are * NOT* members of MTCR. So they are not breaking any treaty. 

2. USA is a member of MTCR so they cannot sell to the Saudi any long range missiles. They can try do the "joint-development" trick like they did with SK to bypass the MTCR limit but no one will believe them because SA doesn't have any strong indigenous missile program like SK. 

My opinion:

3. SA is one of USA ally so they want SA to be armed with long range missiles to keep anti-US countries in check. 

4. The DF-21 will be primarily directed against Iran and other countries in the region that has a potential to go rogue or anti-US in the future (Iraq and Syria). 

5. USA may one day want some country to be bombed but don't want to do it themselves. This is where their allies like SA comes in. It saves the US from any political backlash, also saves them cost and expenses. The fact that the missiles is not originated from the US will save them alot of headache. 

6. Why China was willing to make this deal that will upset Iran who is friendly to China? I think SA and USA made a very important offer to China behind closed doors, an offer that is more important than their relations with Iran. 

7. Right now, the kind of offer that I could think of is something related to terrorism in XinJiang. Does anyone have any idea what this offer might be?


----------



## itaskol

Black Flag said:


> 6. Why China was willing to make this deal that will upset Iran who is friendly to China? I think SA and USA made a very important offer to China behind closed doors, an offer that is more important than their relations with Iran.


the most important offer is the money.
In 1980 we did not even have diplomatic relationship with saudis, and we did not buy oil from saudis at that time. But saudis offer China a price that we simply can not reject. And China delivered DF 3.
How they use the missile is so not important for us. In my view it is just a upgrade of the DF 3


----------



## cnleio

itaskol said:


> the most important offer is the money.
> In 1980 we did not even have diplomatic relationship with saudis, and we did not buy oil from saudis at that time. But saudis offer China a price that we simply can not reject. And China delivered DF 3.
> How they use the missile is so not important for us. In my view it is just a upgrade of the DF 3


1980s China selling DF-3 is for $$$ , today selling DF-21 is more for foreign policy & interest.

*2014.03 China has 3.95 trillion U.S Dollar foreign currency reserve, China seized World 1/3 foreign currency reserve.*
央行：截至2014年3月底我国外汇储备余额3.95万亿美元 占世界1/3






_Selling some DF-21 IRBMs can not make China more rich !  More like interests exchange between U.S + Saudis + China, the only headache for China now is Uighur terrorism in XinJiang._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

itaskol said:


> the most important offer is the money.
> In 1980 we did not even have diplomatic relationship with saudis, and we did not buy oil from saudis at that time. But saudis offer China a price that we simply can not reject. And China delivered DF 3.
> How they use the missile is so not important for us. In my view it is just a upgrade of the DF 3



It was Pakistan that built the bridge between the two.Unfortunately there are ppl in saudi regime who are reluctant to have good relations with rising China.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Malik Alashter said:


> If it was my decision I would by many chinese products including ZBL-09, ZBD-08, PLZ-05. VN3 scout car plus the hj-8.
> 
> also for the air the j10 the L-15 the ZD-5 and even the wz-9.
> 
> for the sea why not some o-56 S-20.
> 
> for the air defense why not the hq-9.
> 
> see China has a lot to offer Iraq.
> 
> the reason I would go to China are cost effective for a country like Iraq in need for every penny.
> they are good enough to do the job against terrorism plus to defend the country against the region threat.
> also China has no lobbies like the west where they always hesitating when it comes to sell weapons to Iraq.



You are ambitious visionary and keep track of finances unfortunately some ppl with-in Iraqi regime are very naive, unaware and arrogant spending money without realizing if US-Russian as usual are using Iraq to make money in time both will ditch it most certainly, Iraqi equipment is going to face spares and other technical problems what Iraq needs to do is get into certain transfer of technologies and built in home that can only be offered by China the prices certainly are the best part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sicsheep

More C28A for Algerian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Venezuela K-8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

First batch of 4x K-8W trainers (total 9x) sell to Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

2014 - Malta International Airport, Egypt K-8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Pakistan ZDK-03

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 帅的一匹

Saudi and China has very good relationship under the table, Saudi goverment generously donated over 100 millions USD to China in WenChuan earthquake in year 2008.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ZDK-03 , is just a amazing platform and AWACs with round dome always wanted to see that in Pakistani Airforce since 80's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Hydrographic survey ship for Brazil Navy launched

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

内蒙古一机首签特种车辆外贸大单---国家重大技术装备网
Special purpose vehicle exported a Gulf States

Lots of Type 59G exported to the unkown country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

aliaselin said:


> 内蒙古一机首签特种车辆外贸大单---国家重大技术装备网
> Special purpose vehicle exported a Gulf States
> 
> Lots of Type 59G exported to the unkown country
> View attachment 137644


WOW ! lots of $$ incoming ... but a Gulf State ? I only hope don't let ISIS drive them. 


China exported Type59G tank


----------



## cnleio

aliaselin said:


> 内蒙古一机首签特种车辆外贸大单---国家重大技术装备网
> Special purpose vehicle exported a Gulf States
> 
> Lots of Type 59G exported to the unkown country



30x Type59G tanks sell to Republic of Chad



> 【联合国披露乍得购买30辆中国59式坦克 】近日联合国裁军事务办公室发布2013年非洲国防采购细节。称中国向喀麦隆提供11辆不明型号装甲步战车和12门大口径火炮。向坦桑尼亚提供24辆新型坦克和12门大口径火炮。4月26日坦军曾展示63A两栖坦克和120毫米07PA型自行迫击炮。向乍得提供30辆未确认型号坦克。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

How come Chad is a Gulf state?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

rugering said:


> How come Chad is a Gulf state?!


loool i wonder.


----------



## aliaselin

rugering said:


> How come Chad is a Gulf state?!


Two different news


----------



## cnleio

China selling 172x 8M Joint Tactical Light Vehicle (JTLV 4x4 jeep) to Saudi Arabia  
200mil U.S dollar deal. 

Soon English news coming ... 中国出口海湾某国172辆新型防暴车 性能超悍马


----------



## rockstarIN

Any sub sales and its details?


----------



## cnleio

rockstarIN said:


> Any sub sales and its details?


200mil U.S dollars deal, 2x type035G subs (but i heard type039 export version) sell to Bangladesh Navy, maybe 2015 delivery...


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> 200mil U.S dollars deal, 2x type035G subs (but i heard type039 export version) sell to Bangladesh Navy, maybe 2015 delivery...


The sub I think is more for training but if necessary, can configure for attack mission.


----------



## cnleio

China F91 stealth OPV exported to Nigeria


----------



## cnleio

China WuHan shipyard, the 2nd F92 stealth OPV ready and also will export to Nigeria


----------



## aliaselin

Type 056 exported to BD

LY-80 exported to Pakistan(confirmed at least three battalion)
LY-80 exported to BD(confirmed)
Two battalion of FD-2000 exported to Turkmenistan
One battalion of FD-2000 exported to Uzbekistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 161903
> 
> 
> Type 056 exported to BD
> 
> LY-80 exported to Pakistan(confirmed at least three battalion)
> LY-80 exported to BD(confirmed)
> Two battalion of FD-2000 exported to Turkmenistan
> One battalion of FD-2000 exported to Uzbekistan
> View attachment 161904


what is the cost of LY-80 ?


----------



## Zarvan

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 161903
> 
> 
> Type 056 exported to BD
> 
> LY-80 exported to Pakistan(confirmed at least three battalion)
> LY-80 exported to BD(confirmed)
> Two battalion of FD-2000 exported to Turkmenistan
> One battalion of FD-2000 exported to Uzbekistan
> View attachment 161904


We need to go for at least 12 batteries of LY-80 3 are not good enough and hope we also go for 4 Type 56 and 4 Type 54


----------



## Beast

When pakistan is going to buy FD-2000? Even Turkimenistan and Uzbekistan have bought it. That will be a serious upgrade of their air defense.


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> what is the cost of LY-80 ?


Nearly 90 million/battalion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China export VN-1 8x8 IFV and VN-16 AAAV to Venezuela Army 

VN-1 IFV






























VN-16 AAAV


----------



## cnleio

Venezuela Army's VN-1 IFVs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> Venezuela Army's VN-1 IFVs
> 
> View attachment 181188
> View attachment 181189


Pakistan is also going to buy these with TOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Apparently China exported armed drones to Nigera. Picture of one crashed.

CH3


----------



## bobsm

Water Car Engineer said:


> Apparently China exported armed drones to Nigera. Picture of one crashed.
> 
> CH3



So? Didn't you guys crashed a couple of Isreal made drones not long ago?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

Water Car Engineer said:


> Apparently China exported armed drones to Nigera. Picture of one crashed.
> 
> CH3



These are machines, they do crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

bobsm said:


> So? Didn't you guys crashed a couple of Isreal made drones not long ago?





Horus said:


> These are machines, they do crash.




It's not supposed to be an insult. The crash isnt even the point. As far as I know, I never knew they exported that to Nigeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

*Cameroon takes delivery of Chinese patrol boats*
*Jeremy Binnie, London*- IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
28 January 2015




Airbus Defence and Space imagery shows the Cameroonian Navy's two Chinese-made patrol vessels moored at the commercial port in Douala. (CNES 2015, Distribution Airbus DS / IHS)
Cameroon has taken delivery of the two patrol vessels that were completed in China last year, Airbus Defence and Space satellite imagery has confirmed.
The imagery from 23 January shows two 64 m vessels moored in the commercial area of Duala, rather than at the existing naval base, which will struggle to accommodate the new vessels.
It emerged that the two vessels were being built for the West African country when the_Journal du Cameroun_newspaper reported on 24 April 2014 that Defence Minister Edgar Alain Mebe Ngo'o had inspected the work during a trip to the Chinese city of Qingdao.
The story was accompanied by a photograph showing the Cameroonian delegation standing on the foredeck of a ship armed with a 76 mm PJ26 (the Chinese version of the AK-176) multipurpose gun.
_Journal du Cameroun_said the ships were being built under a contract signed with the Chinese company Poly Technologies in October 2013 and that the project was at least partly funded by the Export-Import (Exim) Bank of China.
No further details have been released about the new vessels since then and it is unclear when they were delivered.
*ANALYSIS*
The Cameroonian Navy had only one vessel that was capable of carrying out extended patrols before the arrival of the Chinese patrol vessels as its 42 m patrol craft_L'Audacieux_has been out of the water since at least 2003, leaving the 53 m vessel_Bakassi_as the only such asset.
However, photographs posted on a Facebook page that claims affiliation with Cameroon's Rapid Intervention Battalion (BIR) shows that the Delta branch of the elite force has been using the accommodation vessel_Rio Del Rey_(IMO: 9480681) as a floating base for rigid-hull inflatable boats (RHIB) and helicopters, thereby extending their operational range.
Automatic Identification System (AIS) data shows that the_Rio Del Rey_, which is owned by the national oil and gas company Société Nationale des Hydrocarbures (SNH), generally operates off the Bakassi Peninsula, near Cameroon's maritime border with Nigeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

bobsm said:


> View attachment 187986


this is bangladesh Navy ship, durjoy class


----------



## bobsm

BDforever said:


> this is bangladesh Navy ship, durjoy class


Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

F91 reaches Nigeria and ready for Nigeria Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> F91 reaches Nigeria and ready for Nigeria Navy
> View attachment 188210


A patrol ship ... a 76mm gun and 2x 30mm auto-gun.


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> A patrol ship ... a 76mm gun and 2x 30mm auto-gun.


now talk about BD new warships


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> now talk about BD new warships


Sorry, recently didn't read any BD 056 warship pic ... i think 1st still in sea-trial, and 2nd building in WuHan shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> Sorry, recently didn't read any BD 056 warship pic ... i think 1st still in sea-trial, and 2nd building in WuHan shipyard.


Does China has a Artillery Gun like M777 of USA ?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Zarvan said:


> Does China has a Artillery Gun like M777 of USA ?


yes 155 mm revealed on zhuhai airshow 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Sulman Badshah said:


> yes 155 mm revealed on zhuhai airshow 2014
> 
> View attachment 188296
> View attachment 188297
> View attachment 188298


Hope we see in Pakistan Army


----------



## xhw1986

*China may have signed contracts for the supply of HQ-9 SAM system in Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan*






China has set a limited batch of medium-range air defense system HQ-9 in Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan, the website of the Chinese newspaper *"Huantsyu Shibao"* referring to the not unknown "Canadian" (or is it the Hong Kong?) Edition of *"Kanwa Defense Review".* The latest edition, with reference to staff of the Chinese missile CASIC Corporation reported that contracts for the supply of systems HQ-9 in these two countries were signed back in 2013, "and although the amount is very low, the first time the system is exported." Perhaps, in each case, we are talking about the supply of one division (in Division 8 launchers).

Earlier it was reported on the delivery of Uzbekistan at least one set of Chinese percussion UAV Pterodactyl (Yilong-1) produced by a part of the aircraft industry corporation AVIC Chengdu Aircraft Industry Corporation. The publication also states that in 2014 Chinese heavy MLRS WS-1 were delivered to Azerbaijan. Meanwhile, more than likely would supply to Azerbaijan Turkish version of WS-1, known as Kasirga [actually Turkish missile systems T-300 Kasirga already been purchased by Azerbaijan and show them in parades - *bmpd].* According to "Kanwa", also contracted to supply UAVs Yilong-1 in Kazakhstan.

Note that some of the discussion earlier supplies HQ-9 reported in Turkmenistan, and other sources. By itself, the increasing presence of China in the arms markets of the former USSR - a gradual process that began back in the 1990s (in 1999, Armenia has purchased heavy Chinese MLRS WM-80). China's emergence as an economic power is paramount to the fact that the Central Asian countries will inevitably diversify their economic, foreign policy, and, after that, and military-technical ties. Therefore, although the data on specific transactions are questionable and need further testing, their possibility should not be a surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## park tea young

China&Pakistan is Iron Brother~so,don't be worried，my brother~！china’s advanced weapon will be as soon as possible send to PIB(pakistan iron brother)~~~


----------



## Beast

These HQ-9 is not cheap. A full set will cost 3billion USD. While western one is more expensive, obviously these high tech SAM is not meant to be operate by limited budget countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Algeria Navy's 2x C802A FFGs building in China shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Algeria Navy's 2x C802A FFGs building in China shipyard
> 
> View attachment 192560
> 
> View attachment 192562
> 
> View attachment 192563


Algeria one is more sleek looking than any exported. She just short of VLS to complete her.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Algeria one is more sleek looking than any exported. She just short of VLS to complete her.


Im unsatisfied with HHQ-7 ... we should design the Navy version of ESSM missile.

Old HHQ-7 anti-aircraft missile, only 15km defence range. Such weak SAMs is outdated in 21 century ... If China can provide VLS cells and a type of 50km ESSM missile, *32x 4 ESSM missile (each 50km range) is strong enough to any foreign frigate.*

So it's necessary for China* to develop the Navy version of FM-3000 missile* displayed on 2014 ZhuHai Air Show, and sell China ESSM to foreign Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China VN-1 8x8 IFV in Venezuela Army

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

xhw1986 said:


> *China may have signed contracts for the supply of HQ-9 SAM system in Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan*
> View attachment 188506
> 
> 
> China has set a limited batch of medium-range air defense system HQ-9 in Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan, the website of the Chinese newspaper *"Huantsyu Shibao"* referring to the not unknown "Canadian" (or is it the Hong Kong?) Edition of *"Kanwa Defense Review".* The latest edition, with reference to staff of the Chinese missile CASIC Corporation reported that contracts for the supply of systems HQ-9 in these two countries were signed back in 2013, "and although the amount is very low, the first time the system is exported." Perhaps, in each case, we are talking about the supply of one division (in Division 8 launchers).
> 
> Earlier it was reported on the delivery of Uzbekistan at least one set of Chinese percussion UAV Pterodactyl (Yilong-1) produced by a part of the aircraft industry corporation AVIC Chengdu Aircraft Industry Corporation. The publication also states that in 2014 Chinese heavy MLRS WS-1 were delivered to Azerbaijan. Meanwhile, more than likely would supply to Azerbaijan Turkish version of WS-1, known as Kasirga [actually Turkish missile systems T-300 Kasirga already been purchased by Azerbaijan and show them in parades - *bmpd].* According to "Kanwa", also contracted to supply UAVs Yilong-1 in Kazakhstan.
> 
> Note that some of the discussion earlier supplies HQ-9 reported in Turkmenistan, and other sources. By itself, the increasing presence of China in the arms markets of the former USSR - a gradual process that began back in the 1990s (in 1999, Armenia has purchased heavy Chinese MLRS WM-80). China's emergence as an economic power is paramount to the fact that the Central Asian countries will inevitably diversify their economic, foreign policy, and, after that, and military-technical ties. Therefore, although the data on specific transactions are questionable and need further testing, their possibility should not be a surprise.


There are unconfirmed reports that Pakistan has some of these


----------



## cnleio

Venezuela Army VN-1 IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

_Let's GO ~ Boys ! _

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Iraq Army equiped China CH-4 surveillance & attack UAVs 















China CH-4 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## black-hawk_101

aliaselin said:


> Hydrographic survey ship for Brazil Navy launched
> View attachment 137587



Hope Pakistan will build some with EU and Turkish help.


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Iraq Army equiped China CH-4 surveillance & attack UAVs
> 
> View attachment 203576
> View attachment 203577
> 
> View attachment 203581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China CH-4 UAV
> View attachment 203579


CH-4 UCAV can carry 4 KD-1 missiless and I am not surprised they get export order quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Pakistan JF-17 Block-II fighter

The first Block 2 JF-17 Thunder combat aircraft made its maiden flight from the Pakistan Aeronautical Company (PAC) facility at Kamra on 9 February.

The aircraft (serial number 2P01) made three more successful flights before being taken to the paint shop in mid-February. The test flights came as a boost as PAC continues to look for a first export customer for its platform.

Air Commodore Ahsan Rafiq, Deputy Chief Project Director (Operations) JF-17 and a former commanding officer of the JF-17 Test and Evaluation Unit, described the Block 2 version as "an upgraded Block 1 with an air-to-air refuelling (AAR) probe, enhanced oxygen system [to allow the pilot to stay in the air longer], and improved electronic countermeasures system (ECS)".






Block 2 JF-17 makes first flight ahead of Block 3 improvements
Publication:Jane's Defence Weekly
Last posted:2015-03-17

The first Block 2 JF-17 Thunder combat aircraft made its maiden flight from the Pakistan Aeronautical Company (PAC) facility at Kamra on 9 February.
The aircraft (serial number 2P01) made three more successful flights before being taken to the paint shop in mid-February. The test flights came as a boost as PAC continues to look for a first export customer for its platform.
Air Commodore Ahsan Rafiq, Deputy Chief Project Director (Operations) JF-17 and a former commanding officer of the JF-17 Test and Evaluation Unit, described the Block 2 version as "an upgraded Block 1 with an air-to-air refuelling (AAR) probe, enhanced oxygen system [to allow the pilot to stay in the air longer], and improved electronic countermeasures system (ECS)".
The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) has a contract for 50 Block 2 JF-17s but as Air Cdre Ahsan pointed out, "the full AAR system will not appear until the 29th jet, which should fly later this year [at Chengdu Aircraft Corporation (CAC) in China]."
In a further development that sends a clear signal that PAC and Chinese marketing partner CATIC intend business in the international arena, the Block 2 JF-17 will also have a two-seater version, which is now being developed at Chengdu according to the PAF's requirements.
"We know potential customers would like to see a two-seater, although it is not such a big deal for the PAF, which started flying several types, [A-5, F-6, F-7P and F-7PG] without a training version," Air Cdre Ahsan said. "This will give us the chance to show potential suitors how the jet can perform in the air."

COMMENT

Air Cdre Ahsan said that while Block 1 and 2 JF-17s will not differ significantly - with Block 1 JF-17's ECS likely to be upgraded when it suits the PAF, it will be a different story with the Block 3 series.
"We are still developing the Block 3 configuration, but it will be a considerably different aircraft compared to the previous two blocks," he said. "A new AESA [active electronically scanned array] radar will be integrated, but this is still in the design stage; however, we are looking at both Western and Eastern options."
Integrating an AESA with the SD-10A beyond-visual-range missile will provide the PAF and any other JF-17 operator with a long-range, all-aspect precision day and night engagement capability.
As the JF-17 continues to evolve, aircraft units will start coming off the PAC Kamra production line more quickly. The facility is also set to reach the 58% transfer of technology agreed with China, which had been previously slowed down to keep it in line with the plant's infrastructure and equipment growth.




This Block 2 JF-17, with its KLJ-7 airborne pulse doppler fire-control radar visible, was one of the few units on the production line at PAC Kamra on 19 February. _The Block 3 version, now being developed, will accommodate a new AESA radar. _(Alan Warnes)





The second Block 2 JF-17 sits in the flight test station at PAC Kamra, awaiting its first flight. (Alan Warnes)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Malaysia Keen To Buy China Warships

SHAH ALAM: The Government remain keen over plans to procure at least two China made warships for the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) although the service did not request for it,industry sources said.

The sources told Malaysian Defence that the plan to buy the two warships in the works for the last two years, was proposed by a group of businessmen from both countries supposedly to promote ties between Malaysia and China.

Senior defence ministry officials when contacted by Malaysian Defence confirmed the plan but declined further comment.

Sources told Malaysian Defence the deal for the two warships was supposed to be signed during the Prime Minister’s visit to China last year = the 40th anniversary of diplomatic relations between the two countries – but was cancelled at the last moment due to various issues, one of them was funding concerns.

Despite the last minute cancellation, sources indicated that the government remained keen on the plan and it might revived when funding is made available.

The sources disagreed the exact type of warship that was supposed to be procured. However it is likely that the warships will be a variant of the C28A corvettes bound for the Algerian Navy. A model of the C28A corvette was displayed at the China Shipbuilding Trading Co (CSTC) booth at the DSA 14 show in Kuala Lumpur, in April.






According to CSTC, the C28A is about 120 m in length, with a beam of 14.4 m, a draft of 3.87m, a standard displacement of about 2,880 tons, and a full-load displacement of more than 3,000 tons.






It must be noted that Algeria designated its ships as corvettes although the vessels have a similar displacement to the Pakistan F-22P ships which are designated as frigates, the Zulfiquar-class. RMN’s own French designed which has similar displacement to both, the C28A and F-22P ships, are designated as frigates.

Interestingly, CTSC and the PNS Zulfiquar are taking part in next week’s LIMA 15 though no China vessels are taking part in the show.

The three ships for Algeria are being built by Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding Company in Shanghai. The contracts for the ships was signed in 2012 and the first ship was launched on Aug 15, 2014 and delivery is expected this year.

Janes had reported that the C28A was an evolution of Pakistan’s F-22P frigates on the basis that Algerian naval teams visited Pakistan to see that frigate’s operations first-hand. The report also said the C28A also appears to borrow design elements from the Type 054A frigate of the Chinese People’s Liberation Army Navy.






Sources told Malaysian Defence that it was likely only the hull and related machineries will be sourced from China while the ship’s main combat systems will be procured from Western companies.

And despite the disagreements about the hull design, all of the sources noted that whatever design was chosen, the ships will be fitted with MTU or MTU-derived diesel engines.






According to the sources, it is likely that the ships will have the same systems and weapons like those on the LCS – being built by Boustead Naval Shipyard. Final fittings of the China frigates are expected to be done at the BNS facility in Lumut – the same place where the LCS is to be built and outfitted as it is unlikely the Western made electronics and sensors could be exported to China.

The same arrangement is being made for the Algerian corvettes with the Western made equipment to be install on the ships once they are delivered to the North African nation.






If the procurement is approved, it is expected that the ships will be funded during the 11th Malaysian Plan and delivered within four years of the contract signing.

— Malaysian Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Venezuela Army VN-1 IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

China sent Two WZ-10 and One WZ-19 armed helicopters to Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Pakistan Airforce K-8







Zimbabwe Airforce K-8








Pakistan Qasim military base, new WZ-10 is ready !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## black-hawk_101

I am sure that these are 100% new (aka in Pakistani language 0 meter).


----------



## cnleio

China exported Type730 CIWS(export version) to Indonesia Navy anti-sub warships.













Thailand Army testing China PLZ-52 155mm SPH in thailand test field.
WS-32 MLRS (Thailand version DTI-1G) & PLZ-52 155mm SPH









1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

2015 Pakistan Military Parade 

*China FM-90(HQ-7B) / ZDK-03 AWACS / JF-17 / A-100 MLRS / K-8 / Z-9 / HJ-8*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Namibia Airforce Z-9 and K-8 planes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Saudi Army's PLZ-45 155mm SPG & PCZ-45 ammo supply vehicle in Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

cnleio said:


> China exported Type730 CIWS(export version) to Indonesia Navy anti-sub warships.


* Type 730 CIWS installed KRI Sultan Thaha Syaifuddin-376, one of the Indonesian Navy's Parchim-class anti-submarine warfare corvettes.

Parchim class corvette* (Soviet designation _Project 133_) was developed for the East German Navy in the late 1970s, and built by the Wolgast Peene-Werft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Saudi Army's PLZ-45 155mm SPG & PCZ-45 ammo supply vehicle in Yemen
> 
> View attachment 215398
> 
> View attachment 215400


You mean the saudi already start ground operation against houthis in Yemen?


----------



## lcloo

They are firing the 155mm shells from Saudi side of border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> You mean the saudi already start ground operation against houthis in Yemen?


Sorry, Saudi Army's PLZ-45 fire from Saudi border.


----------



## Broccoli

Saudi PLZ-45.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Kuwait PLZ-45 155mm SPG 






Saudi PLZ-45 155mm SPG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Egypt China Sign Arms Contracts

Any news on the weapons systems to be exported and coproduced?


----------



## shazlion

These are Pakistani Made Not Chinese Pls Correct yourself
2012 Pakistani Al-Khalid (MBT-2000 tank) export to Bangladesh (purchased 100x MBT-2000 ???)

Al-Khalid tank - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## cnleio

shazlion said:


> These are Pakistani Made Not Chinese Pls Correct yourself
> 2012 Pakistani Al-Khalid (MBT-2000 tank) export to Bangladesh (purchased 100x MBT-2000 ???)
> 
> Al-Khalid tank - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hmmm ... ?

Bangladesh Army to get 44 tanks
For the first time in the country's history, the government will purchase 44 new tanks and three armoured recovery vehicles (ARV) for the army as part of its plan to modernise the armed forces.

The government will also buy two brand new helicopters for the army to ensure necessary logistic support for the UN peacekeeping activities.

The Main Battle Tanks (MBT-2000) and the ARVs will be bought from China, and the helicopters from France through government-to-government deals, which were recently signed. According to the deals, the cost of the tanks will be around Tk 1,201 crore, and the helicopters Tk 174 crore. Besides, a process is on to buy 18 brand new cannons.


2012 China official HuaQiu news: Bangladesh buying MBT-2000 from China
*孟加拉国开始装备中国造MBT-2000型主战坦克*



Frogman said:


> Egypt China Sign Arms Contracts
> 
> Any news on the weapons systems to be exported and coproduced?


We didn't read the news on China media yet ... maybe JF-17 produce line, HQ-9 or HJ-8/9/12 ATM missiles, Navy warship, helicopter etc. Any weapon trade information from Egypt newspaper ?


----------



## Beast

Frogman said:


> Egypt China Sign Arms Contracts
> 
> Any news on the weapons systems to be exported and coproduced?


Co production? Most likely JF-17 or L-15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Co production? Most likely JF-17 or L-15.


Maybe submarine.


----------



## Frogman

cnleio said:


> We didn't read the news on China media yet ... maybe JF-17 produce line, HQ-9 or HJ-8/9/12 ATM missiles, Navy warship, helicopter etc. Any weapon trade information from Egypt newspaper ?





Beast said:


> Co production? Most likely JF-17 or L-15.





cnleio said:


> Maybe submarine.



That's the thing there's an abundance of different platforms over different sectors that Egypt could be interested in either to replace obsolete systems or fill capability gaps.

Without any news whatsoever really anything can be realistic. Advanced training aircraft, drones of different types, heavy lift air craft, AWACs, self propelled howitzers, atgms, surface to air missiles, submarines, naval vessels, and maybe even fighter jets could all be a possibility.

The news mentions both contracts for off the shelf equipment and coproduction, and its a state news outlet, so its pretty much from the horse's mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## slng

Arab learnt along weapon effectiveness from Chinese made through Yemen tragedy. 

Should sell it at better rate c/w co-production. It's win win


----------



## Beast

slng said:


> Arab learnt along weapon effectiveness from Chinese made through Yemen tragedy.
> 
> Should sell it at better rate c/w co-production. It's win win


When comes to weapon trade, Arabs are more open minded people. They rate performance in field test highly and which the best will win the deal.


----------



## Indus Falcon

* Tanzanian navy commissions new vessels *
Wednesday, 06 May 2015

Tanzanian president Jakaya Kikwete has commissioned into service two new warships supplied by China’s Poly Technologies. 

The vessels, *TNS Mwitongo (P77) and TNS Msoga (P78)*, were commissioned on April 28 at Kigamboni Command’s base in Dar es Salaam. Kikwete said strengthening the navy’s capabilities was important in light of maritime crime such as illegal fishing and piracy. “Commissioning of these two patrol ships has come at the right time following the increase of crimes like illegal fishing and piracy. We need to strengthen our forces to safeguard our natural resources,” the president said.

“There are big ships from developed countries, which are stealing lucrative fishes like tuna in our waters. In the recent past we had 28 piracy incidents in our waters and in five accounts the pirates hijacked the ships. They even attacked an exploration ship but our soldiers managed to apprehend them…but with these two ships we can now confidently and quickly intervene in all those threats.

“They are very expensive, but there is no alternative, protecting our territorial sovereignty is a costly endeavour. This is only the beginning, we have plans to bring in even bigger ships, and now the remaining part is mobilizing funds,” said Kikwete of the new vessels.

Defence minister Dr Hussein Mwinyi thankejd the Republic of China for its continued support to the Tanzania People’s Defence Force (TPDF), in particular Navy Command, saying that military cooperation went back to 1971 when China provided 13 naval vessels to Tanzania, reports The Citizen.
At the moment Tanzania has a relatively small navy with four Huchuan class torpedo boats, two Ngunguri class vessels, two Shanghai II class patrol craft, two 27 foot Defender type patrol boats and two Yuchin class landing craft.

China and Tanzania enjoy good military relations – a notable highlight of its defence ties was in November 2014 when the two countries concluded a month-long naval exercise, their first joint training exercise in the history of bilateral military relations.

Tanzanian has emerged as a key ally to the Chinese navy as it intensifies partnerships and operational deployments in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR) and conducts anti-piracy patrols in the area. In December 2013 the 15th Chinese naval task force charged with escorting ships and patrolling for pirates visited Dar es Salaam on its way back to China.

China’s strong relationship with Tanzanian can be seen in its support for the military. China has recently sold the East African country 24 Type 63A light amphibious tanks, 12 Type 07PA 120 mm self-propelled mortars, FB-6A mobile short-range air defence systems and A100 300 mm multiple rocket launchers. This follows military hardware delivered earlier in the decade, including tanks, armoured personnel carriers and combat aircraft. 

In recent years Tanzania has received from China 30 Type-59G tanks, 14 F-7MG fighter aircraft, six K-8 trainer jets, ten WZ-551 armoured personnel carriers, 100 FN-6 surface-to-air missiles and ten Type-63A light tanks. 

The Chinese government also built the Tanzanian Military Academy (TMA) and the Shanghai Construction Group has been contracted by the Tanzanian Ministry of Defence and National Service to construct 12 000 housing units financed by a $550 million loan from the Exim Bank of China.
_
Tanzanian navy commissions new vessels | defenceWeb_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Chad Army's China 105mm Assault Gun, cooperation with Nigeria government to against “Boko Haram” rebel force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

Belarus inducted A200 technology and built their own _ "Полонез" _
_bmpd - Белорусская РСЗО "Полонез"



_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

aliaselin said:


> Belarus inducted A200 technology and built their own _ "Полонез"
> bmpd - Белорусская РСЗО "Полонез"
> View attachment 222183
> _


I seriously doubt the missile of that size can hit more than 200km away.


----------



## cnleio

Pakistan JF-17 flying over the Himalaya Mountain

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

According to Pakistan news, Sri Lanka Airforce ordered 12x JF-17 fighters from Pakistan.
Congrats to Pakistan and AVIC ChengDu team !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

Good. Nice for Pakistan's arms exports, and perhaps a step in closer ties between the entire region.


----------



## Akasa

Thailand has officially purchased S-26T submarines for its navy:

Thailand to buy 3 submarines from China | TODAYonline

BANGKOK — The Thai navy has picked Chinese submarines costing 12 billion baht (S$447.5 million) each to be commissioned in the force, a source on the procurement committee says.

The majority of the 17-strong committee voted to buy three Chinese submarines, saying it was the “best value for money”.

The rest were split between submarines from Germany and South Korea.

The navy also received offers from Russia, Sweden and France.

The source said China beat other competitors as it offered subs equipped with superior weaponry and technology. Its subs are also able to stay underwater longer.

Deputy Prime Minister and Defence Minister Prawit Wongsuwon backs the submarine project, citing a growing territorial threat and an increasing number of maritime missions. He said many neighbouring countries are also deploying submarines.

General Prawit said he would forward to the cabinet the navy’s submarine procurement decision once it becomes available.

Before the procurement panel made its decision, Gen Prawit was quoted by a navy source as saying that if the submarines were not bought by the current government, the navy might not have the chance to get them again.

In 2011, the navy looked into the purchase of six German-made submarines at a cost of 7.7 billion baht.

However, the project was rejected by the then Yingluck Shinawatra government.

The navy revived the submarine project after the May 22 military coup last year amid speculation that China would win the deal to build and supply subs to Thailand, given the military government’s strengthening relations with Beijing.

The government earlier gave the navy 200 million baht to study the feasibility of buying the submarines and gather information on a proposed procurement.

A member of the navy procurement panel noted the Chinese have advanced rapidly in the development of armaments. BANGKOK POST

==========

An interesting tidbit to note:

"The source said China beat other competitors as it offered subs equipped with superior weaponry and technology. Its subs are also able to stay underwater longer."

The "other competitors" included Russia, France, Sweden, ROK, and Germany, althought I think only the latter two were shortlisted.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China exported 40x Type90BM 122mm MLRS to Peru

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> China exported 40x Type90BM 122mm MLRS to Chile
> 
> View attachment 239802
> View attachment 239803
> View attachment 239804
> View attachment 239805
> View attachment 239806
> View attachment 239807
> View attachment 239809
> View attachment 239810


These MRLS are easy to operate as compared to others I would love to see them with our Para Military Forces Rangers and FC @Tipu7 @RescueRanger


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> China exported 40x Type90BM 122mm MLRS to Chile
> 
> View attachment 239802
> View attachment 239803
> View attachment 239804
> View attachment 239805
> View attachment 239806
> View attachment 239807
> View attachment 239809
> View attachment 239810



That would be Peru, not Chile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

cnleio said:


> Iraq Army equiped China CH-4 surveillance & attack UAVs
> 
> View attachment 203576
> View attachment 203577
> 
> View attachment 203581


So is that means they already using them against isis.


----------



## cnleio

Malik Alashter said:


> So is that means they already using them against isis.


Maybe Yes, just we didn't see combat photo yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

cnleio said:


> Maybe Yes, just we didn't see combat photo yet.


sO HOW ABOUT THAT PICTURE.


----------



## cnleio

Malik Alashter said:


> sO HOW ABOUT THAT PICTURE.


In China forums, there's only news about CH-4 UAV exported to Iraq ... except that 3x pictures no more else. I believe these photos come out from a Iraq military base posted on the Facebook, more photos need our Iraqi friends' help. 

The CH-4 is a surveillance & attack UAV, it can carry 2x missiles and 2x lazer bombs ... of course it can attack ISIS in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

cnleio said:


> In China forums, there's only news about CH-4 UAV exported to Iraq ... except that 3x pictures no more else. I believe these photos come out from a Iraq military base posted on the Facebook, more photos need our Iraqi friends' help.
> 
> The CH-4 is a surveillance & attack UAV, it can carry 2x missiles and 2x lazer bombs ... of course it can attack ISIS in Iraq.
> View attachment 239831
> View attachment 239832



I thought Iraq is using Predator drones already? Am I mistaken?


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> In China forums, there's only news about CH-4 UAV exported to Iraq ... except that 3x pictures no more else. I believe these photos come out from a Iraq military base posted on the Facebook, more photos need our Iraqi friends' help.
> 
> The CH-4 is a surveillance & attack UAV, it can carry 2x missiles and 2x lazer bombs ... of course it can attack ISIS in Iraq.
> View attachment 239831
> View attachment 239832


the bottom picture looks just like the Pakistan drone firing the burq missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

blue marlin said:


> the bottom picture looks just like the Pakistan drone firing the burq missile.
> View attachment 239901
> View attachment 239902


China CH-3 UAV





Pakistan Drone ... both have the same drone tech (CH-3 UAV tech shared)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

Malik Alashter said:


> sO HOW ABOUT THAT PICTURE.



Only a few photos of the alleged Iraqi CH-4s have been taken.









I'm surprised that the deal has gone under the radar, but it doesn't come as a surprise that Iraq wishes to keep its procurements and equipment under wraps to ward off possible ISIS spying.



siegecrossbow said:


> I thought Iraq is using Predator drones already? Am I mistaken?



Iraq does not have Predators; all MQ-1 units operating in and out of Iraq have been part of the USAF or CIA.

Even if they did purchase US drones, it makes perfect sense for them to broaden their scope of procurement and test out numerous systems to find the one that best suits their needs and budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> China CH-3 UAV
> View attachment 240007
> 
> 
> Pakistan Drone ... both have the same drone tech (CH-3 UAV tech shared)
> View attachment 240008


whats the specs on the missile it self.
and does Pakistan have the ch-4 uav


----------



## Akasa

blue marlin said:


> whats the specs on the missile it self.
> and does Pakistan have the ch-4 uav



The missile is the AR-1, a drone-specific variant of the HJ-10.

Speed: Mach 1.1
Range: 10 km
Payload: 10 kg warhead
Penetration: ~1000 mm RHAe

Pakistan does not operate CH-4s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

SinoSoldier said:


> The missile is the AR-1, a drone-specific variant of the HJ-10.
> 
> Speed: Mach 1.1
> Range: 10 km
> Payload: 10 kg warhead
> Penetration: ~1000 mm RHAe
> 
> Pakistan does not operate CH-4s.


what about the hj-12 is there an air launched version for drones. i know there is one for helicopters but drones are different. and if so any pictures


----------



## Akasa

blue marlin said:


> what about the hj-12 is there an air launched version for drones. i know there is one for helicopters but drones are different. and if so any pictures



HJ-12 is slated specifically for human-borne platforms, so there is no need to make an air-launched variant of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

cnleio said:


> China exported 40x Type90BM 122mm MLRS to Peru


Video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

blue marlin said:


> what about the hj-12 is there an air launched version for drones. i know there is one for helicopters but drones are different. and if so any pictures


HJ-12 top-attack missile no air-launched version yet, still as anti-tank ground platform for soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China made H39 "Novo navio" oceanography survey ship joint Brazil Navy



> 2015年7月23日，由广州航通船业有限公司建造的海洋调查船H39“奥利维拉”号入役仪式在里约热内卢举行，仪式由国防部长雅克·瓦格纳和巴西海军司令主持。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China made C28A FFG sea trial for Algeria Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> China made C28A FFG sea trial for Algeria Navy
> 
> View attachment 242008


its an f22p in a pretty dress


----------



## cnleio

blue marlin said:


> its an f22p in a pretty dress


1. This install a Netherland Thales's SMART-S 3D search radar, F22P not.









2. C82A design the stealth chimney (chimney channel at both waterline of shipbody), F22P not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> 1. This install a Netherland Thales's SMART-S 3D search radar, F22P not.
> View attachment 242110
> 
> View attachment 242111
> 
> 
> 2. C82A design the stealth chimney (chimney channel at both waterline of shipbody), F22P not.
> View attachment 242113
> 
> View attachment 242114


yes sorry i forgot to mention the thales radar . they installed the radar out side of china correct?


----------



## Beast

blue marlin said:


> yes sorry i forgot to mention the thales radar . they installed the radar out side of china correct?


No, they passed the radar to Chinese and they install on it.


----------



## cnleio

China VT-4 MBT testing in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MilSpec

blue marlin said:


> the bottom picture looks just like the Pakistan drone firing the burq missile.
> View attachment 239901
> View attachment 239902


Look up inductive reasoning "Duck Test"....


----------



## cnleio

MilSpec said:


> Look up inductive reasoning "Duck Test"....


As far as i knew ... Pakistan is testing Ukraine T-84M and China VT-4 MBT, they will choose one for Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

cnleio said:


> As far as i knew ... Pakistan is testing Ukraine T-84M and China VT-4 MBT, they will choose one for Army.
> View attachment 243694
> 
> View attachment 243695


sorry dear,
My post tongue and cheek comment was meant for @blue marlin regarding his observation.
btw that VT4 looks pretty good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

OPLOT M not t-84... Oplot M has been selected with 60% ToT... To replace older tanka meanwhile AKII will be revealed in 2016...a heavier variant with 1500 hp powerplant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

MilSpec said:


> sorry dear,
> My post tongue and cheek comment was meant for @blue marlin regarding his observation.
> btw that VT4 looks pretty good.


HA ... that's my bad, i saw the wrong post.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> These MRLS are easy to operate as compared to others I would love to see them with our Para Military Forces Rangers and FC @Tipu7 @RescueRanger



we already produce KRL-122 MM.


----------



## Blue Marlin

MilSpec said:


> sorry dear,
> My post tongue and cheek comment was meant for @blue marlin regarding his observation.
> btw that VT4 looks pretty good.


ohh was it now ? well go look up, failure


----------



## cnleio

3x C28A FFGs for Algeria ??!

C28A-class N.o920, N.o921, N.o922

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## -------

cnleio said:


> 3x C28A FFGs for Algeria ??!
> 
> C28A-class N.o920, N.o921, N.o922
> View attachment 243974
> 
> View attachment 243975



Interesting, is that a Thales SMART- S radar installed ?


----------



## cnleio

Combat-Master said:


> Interesting, is that a Thales SMART- S radar installed ?


Yes, Algeria Navy require SMART-S radar for these C28A FFGs ... France THALAS sell SMART-S MK2 to Algeria, just Chinese made system integration in China WuHan shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan should buy atleast 6 DDG 054 from china

And 4 latest Corvetes from china 

Why china not manufacturing CH 47 twin rotor heavy duty helicopter yet


----------



## damiendehorn

Super Falcon said:


> Pakistan should buy atleast 6 DDG 054 from china
> 
> And 4 latest Corvetes from china
> 
> Why china not manufacturing CH 47 twin rotor heavy duty helicopter yet



Type 054 are frigates, and why buy corvettes from China? Build at least 8 type 056 corvettes in Pakistan, they are fantastic ships for the price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Yes but still china has to reach for it


----------



## cnleio

Super Falcon said:


> Why china not manufacturing CH 47 twin rotor heavy duty helicopter yet


No experience, also no twin rotor tech yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Delete


----------



## cnleio

China HQ-12 SAM in Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

China 'SDM SMG9' submachine gun export to Italy, Italy Prima Armi corporation charge of selling China SMG9 in the Europe market.
由重庆建设工业（集团）有限责任公司生产的SDM SMG9半自动微型冲锋枪，已由意大利Prima Armi公司独家代理进口到欧洲。据悉，SMG9将在2016年上半年全面销往意大利，其他欧洲国家也将紧随其后。Prima Armi公司已经进口了大量样品用于测试和检验——其中一些将会在测试完毕后出售给幸运收藏家。目前，意大利是世界上唯一拥有SDM SMG9的国家，all4shooters.com网站已经对测试样品进行了全球首测！SDM SMG9半自动微型冲锋枪的原型就是中国的CS/LS5冲锋枪。2012年，在中国首都举办的“中国（北京）国际警用装备及反恐技术装备展览会暨学术研讨会（CIPATE）”上，主办方首次展出了CS/LS5轻型冲锋枪生产版。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> China 'SDM SMG9' submachine gun export to Italy, Italy Prima Armi corporation charge of selling China SMG9 in the Europe market.
> 由重庆建设工业（集团）有限责任公司生产的SDM SMG9半自动微型冲锋枪，已由意大利Prima Armi公司独家代理进口到欧洲。据悉，SMG9将在2016年上半年全面销往意大利，其他欧洲国家也将紧随其后。Prima Armi公司已经进口了大量样品用于测试和检验——其中一些将会在测试完毕后出售给幸运收藏家。目前，意大利是世界上唯一拥有SDM SMG9的国家，all4shooters.com网站已经对测试样品进行了全球首测！SDM SMG9半自动微型冲锋枪的原型就是中国的CS/LS5冲锋枪。2012年，在中国首都举办的“中国（北京）国际警用装备及反恐技术装备展览会暨学术研讨会（CIPATE）”上，主办方首次展出了CS/LS5轻型冲锋枪生产版。
> 
> View attachment 259974
> View attachment 259976
> View attachment 259977
> View attachment 259978
> View attachment 259979
> View attachment 259980
> View attachment 259981
> View attachment 259982



PIstol rounds combine to submachine gun.. Great for close range urban shooting combat.


----------



## LowPost

* China-made helicopters to assist in energy facilities patrol in Ghana
*
ACCRA, Sept. 26 (Xinhua) -- Four brand new Chinese-made Z-9 EH helicopters were delivered to the Ghana Air Force late Wednesday, to enhance patrol of the country's gas and oil facilities.

The helicopters will be used mainly to patrol the onshore and offshore gas pipeline owned by the Ghana National Gas Company Limited, oil installations and the coast.

The Z-9 helicopter is manufactured by the Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing Corporation, based on the French Eurocopter Dauphin.

At the commissioning ceremony for the helicopters at the Air Force base, Ghana's President John Dramani Mahama expressed his thanks to the Chinese government for financing the 100 million U.S. dollar procurement.

"Let me take this opportunity to thank the Chinese government for the financial support through the China Development Bank loan facility for the purchase of the aircraft and we look forward to a further deepening of our relations," Mahama said.

The procurement also includes the spare parts and facilities for the aircraft and their maintenance, as well as personnel training.

China had exported more than 60 Z-9 helicopters to several countries across the world, and the four Ghana bought were of "the most sophisticated model," China's ambassador to Ghana, Sun Baohong revealed at the ceremony.


China-made helicopters to assist in energy facilities patrol in Ghana - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## cnleio

China DF-3 ballistic missiles in Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Iraqi Army operating China CH-4 UAV to attack ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China type65 82mm recoilless gun defeat a M1A2 MBT in Yemen conflict ...
















China type65 82mm recoilless gun

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

CH-4B in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

The Venezuelan Air Force has ordered 24x CATIC L-15 supersonic trainer aircraft. The Hongdu L-15 Falcon is a Chinese supersonic training and light attack aircraft being developed by Nanchang-based Hongdu Aviation Industry Corporation (HAIG) to meet the Chinese People’s Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) and People’s Liberation Army Naval Air Force (PLANAF) lead-in fighter trainer (LIFT) requirements. The L-15 will serve as last link in pilot training required for Lockheed Martin F-16A / B Fighting Falcon Block 15 and Sukhoi Su-30MK2.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> The Venezuelan Air Force has ordered 24x CATIC L-15 supersonic trainer aircraft. The Hongdu L-15 Falcon is a Chinese supersonic training and light attack aircraft being developed by Nanchang-based Hongdu Aviation Industry Corporation (HAIG) to meet the Chinese People’s Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) and People’s Liberation Army Naval Air Force (PLANAF) lead-in fighter trainer (LIFT) requirements. The L-15 will serve as last link in pilot training required for Lockheed Martin F-16A / B Fighting Falcon Block 15 and Sukhoi Su-30MK2.
> 
> View attachment 267022


The export maybe delayed. So far JL-10 has not enter PLAAF service yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

this Chinese made J-6 in NVAF shot down 3x F4 Phantom.
Is it amazing?

NVAF Squadron 925 used J-6 to shot down total 9 US aircrafts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> The export maybe delayed. So far JL-10 has not enter PLAAF service yet.


It's today news i read ... maybe yes or not. JL-10 will enter PLAAF, coz JL-9 for the Navy and PLAAF lack a supersonic advanced trainer like JL-10/L-15. K-8 not supersonic, PLAAF need update their trainers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

cnleio said:


> CH-4B in Iraq
> 
> View attachment 265015


With their airforce in bad shape due to low quality of pilots and delay in US jets thesee drones are their best bet in countering isis rebels

So chances are high more orders will be placed for ch-4 after its success in Iraq


----------



## cnleio

fakhre mirpur said:


> With their airforce in bad shape due to low quality of pilots and delay in US jets thesee drones are their best bet in countering isis rebels
> 
> So chances are high more orders will be placed for ch-4 after its success in Iraq


Yes, a good ad for China UAV export ... next time CH-xxx will carry more ATGMs, new powerful UAV under developing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

cnleio said:


> The Venezuelan Air Force has ordered 24x CATIC L-15 supersonic trainer aircraft. The Hongdu L-15 Falcon is a Chinese supersonic training and light attack aircraft being developed by Nanchang-based Hongdu Aviation Industry Corporation (HAIG) to meet the Chinese People’s Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) and People’s Liberation Army Naval Air Force (PLANAF) lead-in fighter trainer (LIFT) requirements. The L-15 will serve as last link in pilot training required for Lockheed Martin F-16A / B Fighting Falcon Block 15 and Sukhoi Su-30MK2.
> 
> View attachment 267022




Money Come In 
By yhe way, How About the Price per Unit? With Currently price.

In 2008 Price, It said US$ 15 Million Per Unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Are they Japanese made Komatsu? I guess there's a PC200 @Nihonjin1051


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> Are they Japanese made Komatsu? I guess there's a PC200 @Nihonjin1051


Well ... i think China is a big customer for Japan Komatsu engineering machinery, ever imported many.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

cnleio said:


> Well ... i think China is a big customer for Japan Komatsu engineering machinery, ever imported many.



It's great, but Liugong is raising up !!!
A Komatsu PC200 cost at least $90,000


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> It's great, but Liugong is raising up !!!


XuGong/徐工, LiuGong/柳工, SANY/三一重工, Zoomlion/中联重科 also famous and export to foreign ... recent years they rising up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China VN-1 8x8 IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China exported WS-22 MLRS to Bangladesh Army

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## blackuday

cnleio said:


> China type65 82mm recoilless gun defeat a M1A2 MBT in Yemen conflict ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China type65 82mm recoilless gun
> View attachment 263871
> View attachment 263872
> View attachment 263873
> View attachment 263874



No it is B-10 not Type 65, and this is M1A1


----------



## cnleio

blackuday said:


> No it is B-10 not Type 65, and this is M1A1


When Saudi bought M1A1 ? there'r M1A2SA, I see the commander optical sight (M1A1 none).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

Iraqi Ch-4B drone attack ISIS gathering in Ramadi




Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaimiKhan

bobsm said:


> Iraqi Ch-4B drone attack ISIS gathering in Ramadi



I think the missile needs to be more powerful. We can see some of the terrorists running away even after the explosion. 

The kill radius needs to be increased.


----------



## Beast

TaimiKhan said:


> I think the missile needs to be more powerful. We can see some of the terrorists running away even after the explosion.
> 
> The kill radius needs to be increased.


Cluster missile or bomb fill with pallet or spike can do the job but then the stupid human right thing will comes in from the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Makarena

it is supposed to be a precision strike with minimum collateral damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## silverox

TaimiKhan said:


> I think the missile needs to be more powerful. We can see some of the terrorists running away even after the explosion.
> 
> The kill radius needs to be increased.


maybe reduce Collateral damage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## applesauce

blackuday said:


> No it is B-10 not Type 65, and this is M1A1



the type 65 is a variant of the B-10, from that video ya simply cant tell which it is.



TaimiKhan said:


> I think the missile needs to be more powerful. We can see some of the terrorists running away even after the explosion.
> 
> The kill radius needs to be increased.



then they need a bigger bomb which also means they need a bigger drone. they could get one too, china, us, israel all have much bigger drones able to deliver a much bigger boom.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Many China CH-4 UAVs exported to Saudi Arabia 
7月10日沙特吉赞地区机场，可能是一架CH-4。沙特阿拉伯和阿联酋都购买了中国制造的无人机，以满足他们在也门进行军事干预的紧急作战需要。
美海军陆战队退役将军詹姆斯·L·琼斯说阿联酋在也门使用中国的无人机，因为他们未能从美国购买。前沙特驻英国和美国大使顾问纳瓦夫·奥贝德也表示沙特购买了中国的无人机


JANES: UAE, Saudi Arabia operating Chinese UAVs over Yemen
Jeremy Binnie, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
17 December 2015




This UAV at Saudi Arabia's Jizan Regional Airport on 10 July is probably a CH-4 as the UAE has yet to receive the first of the Predator XPs it has ordered. Source: DigitalGlobe/Google Earth
Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) have both acquired Chinese-made unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) to meet urgent operational requirements arising from their military intervention in Yemen, it was revealed during a panel discussion held by the Atlantic Council think tank on 8 December.

"The drones the UAE is using in Yemen are Chinese because they failed to get US approval," US Marine Corps General (retired) James L Jones said. Gen Jones served as National Security Advisor in 2009-2010 and is now affiliated with the Atlantic Council.

Nawaf Obaid, a former advisor to the Saudi ambassadors to the United Kingdom and the United States, immediately added "that is true, us too", indicating Saudi Arabia has also acquired Chinese UAVs because it could not obtain US ones.

"[The UAVs are] an example of things we could have done, but we didn't do, and now people who are more agile have been able to send drones to the UAE," Jones said. "We have a serious problem in the way and the speed with which we come to the aid of our friends and allies with equipment."

The third member of the panel, Barry Pavel, the director of the Atlantic Council's Scowcroft Center, agreed, saying, "All our Gulf partners want US weapons, they are the best in the world … but it is a really, really difficult process [to obtain them]. If you can't get that wonderful jewel on the shelf, but you can get fake jewellery that still does the job, you are going to start to go in that direction because you are in active operations and you need this equipment."

"We need to get our act together, streamline and make our processes more effective," Pavel added.

When asked about the problems in the US arms export process, Jones identified the end-use monitoring agreements system as "something that most of our allies really dislike".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Many China CH-4 UAVs exported to Saudi Arabia
> 7月10日沙特吉赞地区机场，可能是一架CH-4。沙特阿拉伯和阿联酋都购买了中国制造的无人机，以满足他们在也门进行军事干预的紧急作战需要。
> 美海军陆战队退役将军詹姆斯·L·琼斯说阿联酋在也门使用中国的无人机，因为他们未能从美国购买。前沙特驻英国和美国大使顾问纳瓦夫·奥贝德也表示沙特购买了中国的无人机
> 
> 
> JANES: UAE, Saudi Arabia operating Chinese UAVs over Yemen
> Jeremy Binnie, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 17 December 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This UAV at Saudi Arabia's Jizan Regional Airport on 10 July is probably a CH-4 as the UAE has yet to receive the first of the Predator XPs it has ordered. Source: DigitalGlobe/Google Earth
> Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) have both acquired Chinese-made unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) to meet urgent operational requirements arising from their military intervention in Yemen, it was revealed during a panel discussion held by the Atlantic Council think tank on 8 December.
> 
> "The drones the UAE is using in Yemen are Chinese because they failed to get US approval," US Marine Corps General (retired) James L Jones said. Gen Jones served as National Security Advisor in 2009-2010 and is now affiliated with the Atlantic Council.
> 
> Nawaf Obaid, a former advisor to the Saudi ambassadors to the United Kingdom and the United States, immediately added "that is true, us too", indicating Saudi Arabia has also acquired Chinese UAVs because it could not obtain US ones.
> 
> "[The UAVs are] an example of things we could have done, but we didn't do, and now people who are more agile have been able to send drones to the UAE," Jones said. "We have a serious problem in the way and the speed with which we come to the aid of our friends and allies with equipment."
> 
> The third member of the panel, Barry Pavel, the director of the Atlantic Council's Scowcroft Center, agreed, saying, "All our Gulf partners want US weapons, they are the best in the world … but it is a really, really difficult process [to obtain them]. If you can't get that wonderful jewel on the shelf, but you can get fake jewellery that still does the job, you are going to start to go in that direction because you are in active operations and you need this equipment."
> 
> "We need to get our act together, streamline and make our processes more effective," Pavel added.
> 
> When asked about the problems in the US arms export process, Jones identified the end-use monitoring agreements system as "something that most of our allies really dislike".
> 
> View attachment 280677
> 
> View attachment 280679



One US UCAV can buy 10 CH-4B, one US UCAV crashed and you are left with nothing.  While you have plenty of spares CH-4B left around to play with.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Makarena

China should start increasing the price of its drones. It is a seller market, and Chinese drone is among few battle proven ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Makarena said:


> China should start increasing the price of its drones. It is a seller market, and Chinese drone is among few battle proven ones.


Not necessary, sell drones in one country with high price and sell drones in five countries with cheaper price, all can earn the same money ... the later can attract more foreign customers, and there will be new-designed UAV coming to this market, customers willing to buy more new from China.  Like Indonesia, also a potential customer for Chian drone export.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China built 2x Bangladesh Navy corvettes (F112,F111), today on the way back to Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nabil365

cnleio said:


> China built 2x Bangladesh Navy corvettes (F112,F111), today on the way back to Bangladesh
> 
> View attachment 282788
> 
> View attachment 282789
> 
> View attachment 282787
> 
> View attachment 282790
> 
> View attachment 282791
> 
> View attachment 282794
> 
> View attachment 282792
> 
> View attachment 282793


And I can't wait for it to come to Bangladesh.Thank you China :salute

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China JL-10 / L-15 jet trainers r ready to export Zambia Airforce

近期，中航工业洪都顺利完成了L15高教机首个海外用户的验收试飞和空地勤接装培训。












空地勤学员在L15飞机前摆出“NO.1”的造型庆贺圆满完成培训

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bobsm

*Iraqi Air Force CH-4B combat drone destroy ISIS positions*

Iraq's Ministry of Defense (MOD) released footage, which it said showed drone airstrikes carried out against Islamic State group militants and their hideouts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Wikkipedia has name of Morocco also in the list of those countries who operated HQ-9. Is it true I mean any confirmed reports that China is using HQ-9 ? @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @Beast @Deino


----------



## Beast

Zarvan said:


> Wikkipedia has name of Morocco also in the list of those countries who operated HQ-9. Is it true I mean any confirmed reports that China is using HQ-9 ? @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @Beast @Deino


Not sure but I doubt some expensive system sale will go unnoticed or not reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nan Yang

Nigeria Air Force drone destroys Boko haram's logistics base.






http://www.popsci.com/watch-nigerias-first-confirmed-drone-strike

Much of Nigeria’s drone arsenal are Israeli-made Aerostar UAVs, which are unarmed. Nigeria also has its own,locally-made drones that strongly resemble these Aerostars, and are likely also only surveillance tools. Instead, for the strike it looks like the drone was a Chinese CH-3.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

In 1980s China exported some J-7 fighters to U.S Airforce as 'Enemy Force Mig-21'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

K-8 and Z-9 in Africa


----------



## lcloo

From fyjs, China made Baoji type 05 armoured car is combat proven, protected Tajikistan Interior minister from harm's way. The armoured car was shot at many times by terrorists and its tyres torn to pieces by explosion. No bullets penetrated the armour plates nor the glass windows, and the vehicle escaped the attack scene despited blown out tyres. The rest of his convoy suffered heavy casualties.

This news was in 2015 September, but I believed it was not posted here.






2015年9月，塔吉克斯坦内务部长在一次率队巡视中，遭反政府武装袭击，内务部长乘坐的05式在弹雨直射、轮胎被炸的情况下，高速脱离危险区，而车队其余车辆和人员损失惨重。图中可见，该车已经遍布弹痕，轮胎已经炸烂。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Second commissioned C28A corvette made by China enters Algerian Navy*
(People's Daily Online) 13:37, March 15, 2016





(File Photo)​
The second C28A corvette made by China's Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding Group, a subsidiary of China State Shipbuilding Corporation, officially began use in the Algerian Navy on March 10.

Senior officials, including Ahmed Gaid Salah, Deputy Minister of National Defense and Chief of Staff of the People's National Army, attended the ceremony for the commission. 

In 2012, Algerian military officials signed a contract with China for the construction of three C28A corvettes to be fitted with Chinese and Western systems. This is the second corvette to enter service, following the first in November 2015. 

According to China Ship News, all three C28A corvettes are being constructed to the specifications of Lloyd's Register, a maritime classification society—a first for Chinese shipbuilders. New technologies and equipment were used, leading to improved comprehensive performance for the vessels. 

The C28A corvettes are around 120 meters long, 14.4 meters wide, and have a draft of 3.87 meters. Powered by MTU diesel engines, the warships feature some stealth elements, including the placement of their exhaust funnels by the waterline in order to reduce the infrared signature.

Each vessel is equipped with a stationary helicopter base, which can carry the Super Lynx military helicopters developed by AgustaWestland. 

All the C28A corvettes are equipped with Chinese weapons systems, including eight C-802 anti-ship missiles, a FM-90N launcher for short-range HQ-7 surface-to-air missiles, an H/PJ-26 76-millimeter main gun, two sets of Type 730 CIWS and two triple-tube 324-millimeter torpedo launchers. 

The corvettes are also fitted with Western electronic equipment and Smart-SMk2 radar systems from the French defense company Thales. However, all sensitive components and software will be installed only after the vessels have been delivered to Algeria, according to Britain’s Jane's Defence Weekly.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China Delivers Six K-8W Jets to Venezuela, Another Three on the Way*
(People's Daily Online) 04:38, March 17, 2016





China-made K-8W jet trainers​
The Venezuelan Air Force in late February received six China-made K-8W jet trainers, with the other three expected to arrive soon, the British Jane's Defence Weekly reported on March 14, 2016.

The aircrafts are part of a batch of nine jets that Venezuela has ordered from China in 2013 and are to replace three Venezuela’s jets lost in accidents. According to Venezuelan Ministry of Defense, China will also be responsible for the construction of supporting infrastructures and the equipment maintenance. Total value of the deal amounts US$75.53 million.

The K-8W is a series of indigenous Chinese lightweight jet-powered aircraft, produced by China's Hongdu Aviation Industry Corporation. Operators of the K-8W also include Bolivia, Ghana, Myanmar, Namibia, Sri Lanka, Sudan and Tanzania.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China-made armored vehicles to join overseas anti-terrorism missions*
(People's Daily Online) 08:22, March 18, 2016




Sixty VN4 4x4 light tactical armored vehicles have been loaded on ship recently. They will be shipped to foreign countries and be used in counter-terrorism operations there. The VN4 is designed and manufactured in China by China North Industries Corp.



Sixty VN4 4x4 light tactical armored vehicles have been loaded on ship recently. They will be shipped to foreign countries and be used in counter-terrorism operations there. The VN4 is designed and manufactured in China by China North Industries Corp.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

I heard that some Chinese netizens blamed Vietnam for using Chinese made weapons to kill Chinese soldiers ( refered to the Sino-Vietnam conflict in 1979 ).

As I talked to my mother ( a veteran ) she said, during 1960s most of small arm and uniform used in Vietnam army are from China.

helmet made by paper





US veterans returned this as respectation to the family of brave Vietnamese soldier who wore it in the combat engagement with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longlong

BoQ77 said:


> I heard that some Chinese netizens blamed Vietnam for using Chinese made weapons to kill Chinese soldiers ( refered to the Sino-Vietnam conflict in 1979 ).
> 
> As I talked to my mother ( a veteran ) she said, during 1960s most of small arm and uniform used in Vietnam army are from China.
> 
> helmet made by paper


what were your 4 american fathers going to do with the made-in-china paper helmet?





WWI US GI US Army Special Forces Detachment Vietnam Painted Helmet


----------



## nang2

BoQ77 said:


> I heard that some Chinese netizens blamed Vietnam for using Chinese made weapons to kill Chinese soldiers ( refered to the Sino-Vietnam conflict in 1979 ).
> 
> As I talked to my mother ( a veteran ) she said, during 1960s most of small arm and uniform used in Vietnam army are from China.
> 
> helmet made by paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US veterans returned this as respectation to the family of brave Vietnamese soldier who wore it in the combat engagement with them.


Pith helmet. Popular in vietnam before. Vietnam used the same style for its army.


----------



## longlong

nang2 said:


> Pith helmet. Popular in vietnam before. Vietnam used the same style for its army.


A lightweight sun helmet made from the dried pith of the sola or a similar tropical plant.


----------



## cnleio

WZ-10 helos in Pakistan


----------



## bobsm

*Nation's drones are in demand*
By Zhao Lei (China Daily)Updated: 2016-04-21 01:05
​


A number of foreign nations are awaiting delivery of China's CH series military drones, one of the country's most popular products on the international arms market.

The drone family, bearing the name Cai Hong, which means rainbow in Chinese, is considered by experts to be among the most lethal drones on the planet. The newest and largest capacity combat drone in the series, the CH-5, is awaiting government approval for export.

"The total value of contracts we signed in 2015 could definitely be one of the highest in terms of armed drone deals made last year on the international market," Shi Wen, chief drone designer at the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics in Beijing, told China Daily in an exclusive interview. He did not provide a figure.

The academy, part of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, is one of China's largest military drone developers. Its CH series drones have been sold to 20 military users from more than 10 foreign countries and are the largest military drone family that China has exported, Shi said.

The early models, CH-1 and CH-2, are small, unarmed reconnaissance craft that have a proven record in locating and monitoring targets. The larger ones — the CH-3 midrange combat and reconnaissance drone and CH-4 mid-altitude, high-endurance armed drone — immediately attracted buyers seeking a powerful, affordable unmanned combat aircraft.

"Our best-selling type so far is the CH-3, while the CH-4 has also received many orders," Shi said, adding that many more countries have expressed a "strong desire" to buy CH drones, but have yet to do so because of their sluggish economies.

Shi declined to disclose which countries have purchased the CH series, only revealing the academy's most valuable sale was worth "hundreds of millions of US dollars".

China Space News reported in January last year that Shi's academy would deliver about 200 CH drones to domestic and foreign users. Earlier reports by Western media cited Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Nigeria and the United Arab Emirates as known buyers of CH drones.

The first contract to export CH drones was signed in 2003 and fulfilled in 2004, when a South Asian country bought several CH-1s, Shi said. Since then, the buyer has become a loyal user of CH series drones and is negotiating the purchase of some CH-4s, he said.


More @ http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2016-04/21/content_24710359.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaimiKhan

bobsm said:


> *Nation's drones are in demand*
> By Zhao Lei (China Daily)Updated: 2016-04-21 01:05
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> A number of foreign nations are awaiting delivery of China's CH series military drones, one of the country's most popular products on the international arms market.
> 
> The drone family, bearing the name Cai Hong, which means rainbow in Chinese, is considered by experts to be among the most lethal drones on the planet. The newest and largest capacity combat drone in the series, the CH-5, is awaiting government approval for export.
> 
> "The total value of contracts we signed in 2015 could definitely be one of the highest in terms of armed drone deals made last year on the international market," Shi Wen, chief drone designer at the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics in Beijing, told China Daily in an exclusive interview. He did not provide a figure.
> 
> The academy, part of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, is one of China's largest military drone developers. Its CH series drones have been sold to 20 military users from more than 10 foreign countries and are the largest military drone family that China has exported, Shi said.
> 
> The early models, CH-1 and CH-2, are small, unarmed reconnaissance craft that have a proven record in locating and monitoring targets. The larger ones — the CH-3 midrange combat and reconnaissance drone and CH-4 mid-altitude, high-endurance armed drone — immediately attracted buyers seeking a powerful, affordable unmanned combat aircraft.
> 
> "Our best-selling type so far is the CH-3, while the CH-4 has also received many orders," Shi said, adding that many more countries have expressed a "strong desire" to buy CH drones, but have yet to do so because of their sluggish economies.
> 
> Shi declined to disclose which countries have purchased the CH series, only revealing the academy's most valuable sale was worth "hundreds of millions of US dollars".
> 
> China Space News reported in January last year that Shi's academy would deliver about 200 CH drones to domestic and foreign users. Earlier reports by Western media cited Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Nigeria and the United Arab Emirates as known buyers of CH drones.
> 
> *The first contract to export CH drones was signed in 2003 and fulfilled in 2004, when a South Asian country bought several CH-1s, Shi said. Since then, the buyer has become a loyal user of CH series drones and is negotiating the purchase of some CH-4s, he said.*
> 
> 
> More @ http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2016-04/21/content_24710359.htm



I think that might be Pakistan as in south asia we are the major user of CH series of drones. 

And if we are trying for CH-4s, well that is an awesome news. 

But i believe we should focus on the CH-5 design, that will be a beast. 

For now go on with Burraq CH-3s & go for straight CH-5s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

150x China MBT-3000 tanks selling to Thailand Army

RTA signed the contract for Norinco VT-4 or MBT-3000

Source in RTA told TAF that the Royal Thai Army signed the contract last month with the undisclosed number of tank and contract value. But the aim is to field a battalion of VT-4.

Eelier, RTA ordered the 50 T-84 Oplot-M from Ukraine to meet the requirement of 200 new main battle tank. But the unrest in Ukraine delayed the delivery.

If RTA satisfied with the Chinese tank, the source said, they will order for to meet all unfilled requirement of 150 tanks.

"Even the VT-4 will be manufacture in China but the contract require technology transfer to Thailand. Defense Technology Institute will be one of the technology receiver"

Delivery is expected in 2 years.

http://thaiarmedforce.com/taf-military-news/53-rta-news/814-rta-signed-for-vt-4-mbt.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> 150x China MBT-3000 tanks selling to Thailand Army
> 
> RTA signed the contract for Norinco VT-4 or MBT-3000
> 
> Source in RTA told TAF that the Royal Thai Army signed the contract last month with the undisclosed number of tank and contract value. But the aim is to field a battalion of VT-4.
> 
> Eelier, RTA ordered the 50 T-84 Oplot-M from Ukraine to meet the requirement of 200 new main battle tank. But the unrest in Ukraine delayed the delivery.
> 
> If RTA satisfied with the Chinese tank, the source said, they will order for to meet all unfilled requirement of 150 tanks.
> 
> "Even the VT-4 will be manufacture in China but the contract require technology transfer to Thailand. Defense Technology Institute will be one of the technology receiver"
> 
> Delivery is expected in 2 years.
> 
> http://thaiarmedforce.com/taf-military-news/53-rta-news/814-rta-signed-for-vt-4-mbt.html
> View attachment 305145


what is the price of VT-4 ? 
and will china sell Type99A2 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

BDforever said:


> what is the price of VT-4 ?
> and will china sell Type99A2 ?


The news didn't say the price, im afraid PLA's Type99 and Type99A2 won't on the selling list.

Currently MBTs on the list they'r ... new type59 with 120mm gun, MBT-2000, MBT-3000 and Type96A export version.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CCP

Norinco BEE4 BB/RA HE 130mm shells.

Syria bought lot of those shells at 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

CCP said:


> Norinco BEE4 BB/RA HE 130mm shells.
> 
> Syria bought lot of those shells at 2007.



Are you sure? It looks too huge for a 130mm shell. Almost as tall as the soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Beast said:


> Are you sure? It looks too huge for a 130mm shell. Almost as tall as the soldier.



It's a RAP (rocket-assisted projectile), so it is naturally longer than other munitions of the same caliber.


----------



## cnleio

China "WingLong-I" UAV sold to Kazakhstan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Emperor_of_Mankind

cnleio said:


> 150x China MBT-3000 tanks selling to Thailand Army
> 
> RTA signed the contract for Norinco VT-4 or MBT-3000
> 
> Source in RTA told TAF that the Royal Thai Army signed the contract last month with the undisclosed number of tank and contract value. But the aim is to field a battalion of VT-4.
> 
> Eelier, RTA ordered the 50 T-84 Oplot-M from Ukraine to meet the requirement of 200 new main battle tank. But the unrest in Ukraine delayed the delivery.
> 
> If RTA satisfied with the Chinese tank, the source said, they will order for to meet all unfilled requirement of 150 tanks.
> 
> "Even the VT-4 will be manufacture in China but the contract require technology transfer to Thailand. Defense Technology Institute will be one of the technology receiver"
> 
> Delivery is expected in 2 years.
> 
> 
> View attachment 305145


I thought Thailand was going to buy the merkava.


----------



## cnleio

Emperor_of_Mankind said:


> I thought Thailand was going to buy the merkava.




http://thediplomat.com/2016/05/thailand-to-buy-battle-tanks-from-china/







http://www.janes.com/article/60340/thailand-to-procure-mbt-3000-tanks-from-china?from_rss=1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Emperor_of_Mankind said:


> I thought Thailand was going to buy the merkava.


They want their tank to crash their bridge or sink in mud......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

AH-4 ultra-light 155mm gun has been exported to an unknown country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

aliaselin said:


> AH-4 ultra-light 155mm gun has been exported to an unknown country
> View attachment 312196


I hope the country is Pakistan.


----------



## aliaselin

Zarvan said:


> I hope the country is Pakistan.


Pakistan lacks helicopters. Without enough helicoptors to transfer it, this one can not show its benefit.


----------



## Zarvan

aliaselin said:


> Pakistan lacks helicopters. Without enough helicoptors to transfer it, this one can not show its benefit.


Can't be it transported through Truck


----------



## aliaselin

Zarvan said:


> Can't be it transported through Truck


Sure, but why not transport a full power one but this one? This one is used in mountain area without good quality road for trucks.


----------



## Beast

How about Algeria or Morocco?


----------



## Zarvan

aliaselin said:


> Sure, but why not transport a full power one but this one? This one is used in mountain area without good quality road for trucks.


Well we actually need Guns for mountain areas.


----------



## lcloo

Large calibre Mortar is better choice for fire support in mountain area because of the trajectory of the bomb/ shell. Normal Artillery gun has flatter trajectory compare with mortar and may not able to drop shells in areas behind a mountain or a hill under certain condition like maximum elevation angle of gun barrel and distance of gun from target.

Mortar is also much lighter than artillery guns and is tranportable by medium helicopters to high mountain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

lcloo said:


> Large calibre Mortar is better choice for fire support in mountain area because of the trajectory of the bomb/ shell. Normal Artillery gun has flatter trajectory compare with mortar and may not able to drop shells in areas behind a mountain or a hill under certain condition like maximum elevation angle of gun barrel and distance of gun from target.
> 
> Mortar is also much lighter than artillery guns and is tranportable by medium helicopters to high mountain.


Mortar lack the range compare to arty.


----------



## cnleio

"Made in China M777" ultra-light 155mm howitzer get 1st deal sold to foreign Army

Later we will see the foreign country name

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gend0

Sorry, I can't post the news links.

*Xinhuanet : **2016-07-01*
*Thai navy gains approval to buy three Chinese-built, Yuan-class submarines*

BANGKOK, July 1 (Xinhua) -- Thai Deputy Premier Prawit Wongsuwan confirmed on Friday that Thailand will buy three Chinese-built submarines for a combined price of one billion U.S. dollars.

The Thai navy's proposal to procure* the three Yuan-class S26T subs* from China has been put on hold since last year by the deputy premier who is concurrently defense minister.

Now that Gen Prawit has given his nod, the navy will use its fiscal 2017 budget amounting to some 333 million U.S. dollars to buy the* first Chinese sub next year with the two others to follow over the next few years.*

The deputy premier said the navy will only pay for the Chinese subs on instalment basis which will span a ten-year's time from next year.

The Yuan-class S26T sub is a derivative, export version of the Yuan-class 039A sub deployed by the Chinese navy and is fitted with *an air-independent propulsion* as an auxiliary system to a regular diesel-electric power.



*Bangkok post : 1 Jul 2016 *
*Thai navy submits B36bn plan to buy subs*

The navy has submitted a funding plan for its 36-billion-baht submarine procurement project to the cabinet for consideration with the tied-over budget for the subs to be spread over 11 years, a navy source says.

The source said the funding request to buy three Chinese submarines is now waiting to be put on the cabinet's agenda.

The source added that the navy is confident the purchase plan will win cabinet approval given that Deputy Prime Minister and Defence Minister Prawit Wongsuwon earlier said he backed the navy's plan to have a submarine fleet to help with its missions.

Royal Thai Navy chief Na Areenij said the navy's funding request under the 2017 Budget Bill is in line with procedures.

If and when the cabinet approves the funding request, the purchase will begin immediately, Adm Na said.

The navy hopes to *buy three* *Yuan-class submarines,* costing 36 billion baht, from China even though the military regime had to put the purchase plan on hold for more than a year due to public disapproval.

In September last year, the Defence Ministry sent the submarine procurement project back to the navy to rework its funding plan, according to the source.

The project to buy three Chinese submarines was earlier put on the cabinet agenda.

But the ministry wanted the navy to extend the tied-over budget so the payments for *the submarines would be spread over 11 years *rather than seven years as was proposed.

Gen Prawit also instructed the navy to launch a public relations drive to "educate" people about the necessity to have the submarines for defence purposes.

Assistant navy chief Narongsak Nabangchang, who heads the procurement project, has published a white paper containing essential background information about the submarines.

The source said Thursday that if the cabinet approves the funding plan, *the first submarine will be bought at a cost of 13 billion baht between fiscal years 2017-2021.

The second and third submarines will be purchased under the tied-over budget during the remainder of the 11-year period*, the source added.

"Considering the indications from Gen Prawit and the prime minister, we are confident that they support the purchase plan and recognise the necessity to buy the submarines, though the plan may have to wait for the right time before it is brought before the cabinet," the source said.

"The current government understands the importance of maritime security operations and, if the navy cannot buy the submarines during this government, there is no knowing whether it will be able to buy them when the next government come to power," the source said.

With the establishment of the Asean Economic Community, and Myanmar's Dawei deep-sea port and special economic zone development project, the navy's maritime security tasks will become more complicated and a new submarine fleet is needed to help support its missions, the source said.

The navy will stick to its plan to buy the three submarines from China as recommended last year by a navy committee set up to study details of the procurement project, the source said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

gend0 said:


> Sorry, I can't post news links.
> 
> *Xinhuanet : **2016-07-01*
> *Thai navy gains approval to buy three Chinese-built, Yuan-class submarines*
> 
> BANGKOK, July 1 (Xinhua) -- Thai Deputy Premier Prawit Wongsuwan confirmed on Friday that Thailand will buy three Chinese-built submarines for a combined price of one billion U.S. dollars.
> 
> The Thai navy's proposal to procure* the three Yuan-class S26T subs* from China has been put on hold since last year by the deputy premier who is concurrently defense minister.
> 
> Now that Gen Prawit has given his nod, the navy will use its fiscal 2017 budget amounting to some 333 million U.S. dollars to buy the* first Chinese sub next year with the two others to follow over the next few years.*
> 
> The deputy premier said the navy will only pay for the Chinese subs on instalment basis which will span a ten-year's time from next year.
> 
> The Yuan-class S26T sub is a derivative, export version of the Yuan-class 039A sub deployed by the Chinese navy and is fitted with an air-independent propulsion as an auxiliary system to a regular diesel-electric power.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bangkok post : **1 Jul 2016 *
> 
> *Thai navy submits B36bn plan to buy subs*
> 
> The navy has submitted a funding plan for its 36-billion-baht submarine procurement project to the cabinet for consideration with the tied-over budget for the subs to be spread over 11 years, a navy source says.
> 
> The source said the funding request to buy three Chinese submarines is now waiting to be put on the cabinet's agenda.
> 
> The source added that the navy is confident the purchase plan will win cabinet approval given that Deputy Prime Minister and Defence Minister Prawit Wongsuwon earlier said he backed the navy's plan to have a submarine fleet to help with its missions.
> 
> Royal Thai Navy chief Na Areenij said the navy's funding request under the 2017 Budget Bill is in line with procedures.
> 
> If and when the cabinet approves the funding request, the purchase will begin immediately, Adm Na said.
> 
> The navy hopes to buy three *Yuan-class submarines,* costing 36 billion baht, from China even though the military regime had to put the purchase plan on hold for more than a year due to public disapproval.
> 
> In September last year, the Defence Ministry sent the submarine procurement project back to the navy to rework its funding plan, according to the source.
> 
> The project to buy three Chinese submarines was earlier put on the cabinet agenda.
> 
> But the ministry wanted the navy to extend the tied-over budget so the payments for *the submarines would be spread over 11 years *rather than seven years as was proposed.
> 
> Gen Prawit also instructed the navy to launch a public relations drive to "educate" people about the necessity to have the submarines for defence purposes.
> 
> Assistant navy chief Narongsak Nabangchang, who heads the procurement project, has published a white paper containing essential background information about the submarines.
> 
> The source said Thursday that if the cabinet approves the funding plan, *the first submarine will be bought at a cost of 13 billion baht between fiscal years 2017-2021.
> 
> The second and third submarines will be purchased under the tied-over budget during the remainder of the 11-year period*, the source added.
> 
> "Considering the indications from Gen Prawit and the prime minister, we are confident that they support the purchase plan and recognise the necessity to buy the submarines, though the plan may have to wait for the right time before it is brought before the cabinet," the source said.
> 
> "The current government understands the importance of maritime security operations and, if the navy cannot buy the submarines during this government, there is no knowing whether it will be able to buy them when the next government come to power," the source said.
> 
> With the establishment of the Asean Economic Community, and Myanmar's Dawei deep-sea port and special economic zone development project, the navy's maritime security tasks will become more complicated and a new submarine fleet is needed to help support its missions, the source said.
> 
> The navy will stick to its plan to buy the three submarines from China as recommended last year by a navy committee set up to study details of the procurement project, the source said.



8 for pakistan to 3 for thailand. Total 11. That is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China-made 3,000-ton frigate exported to North Africa*
By Huang Jin (People's Daily Online) 15:31, July 14, 2016






China-made 3,000-ton frigate.(Photo provided to People's Daily Online)​
A frigate designed and manufactured by China Shipbuilding Industry Group was officially delivered to the customer on July 12. So far, three ships from the project have all been successfully delivered.

The frigate was the third combat ship constructed for a North African country. The first two were delivered respectively on August 15, 2014 and January 26, 2016.

The frigate is 120 meters in length, with a full load displacement of about 3,000 tons. Compared to previous exported military ships, the new frigate has increased tonnage and more interior space. The shipbuilding company applied new standards during the research and development phase, and new installation techniques and equipment were also used during construction. The frigate is designed not only to meet the demands of coastal defense, but also to carry out long-range combat missions at sea.

The frigate has set several news records in tonnage, fire and combat capability for exported Chinese military ships. These advances reflect the maturation of China's shipbuilding industry, including electronic weapons system capabilities that have reached international levels. From all appearances, the successful construction of this latest frigate is only the beginning of China's expanded influence in military ship trade around the world.






China-made 3,000-ton frigate. (Photo provided to People's Daily Online)​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

PLZ-45 155mm self-propelled howitzer, one of the best seller in the Middle-East

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zheng2

park tea young said:


> China&Pakistan is Iron Brother~so,don't be worried，my brother~！china’s advanced weapon will be as soon as possible send to PIB(pakistan iron brother)~~~


Jesus christ!!!you from north korea?!god!it is nice to meet you online!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

> 近日，彩虹4无人机系统顺利交付新用户。在这个海拔1000米左右的多山之国，彩虹4交付团队圆满完成首批产品交付和现场培训工作。
> 
> 简单方便，容易上手
> 
> 本次交付非常顺利，装备从展开到交付只用了1个月，首飞后即成功完成导弹及精确制导炸弹靶试试验。CH-4无人机系统历经实战考验及改进，更加成熟完善，自动化程度高，部署快速灵活，安全可靠，操作简单方便，用户可快速掌握并实际应用。CH-4无人机设计先进，基于作战效果和流程规划，注重应用，操作理念超前，用户易于理解，容易上手，经过短时间理论培训和实际操练即可快速形成作战能力。
> 
> 丘陵地带，胜者为王
> 
> CH-4无人机展现出了在丘陵地带部署的优异起降能力。得益于彩虹无人机在地质勘探中成功应用的超低空自动飞行控制技术，运用先进综合信息融合策略，在低山地带复杂地形区面对低等级凹凸不平跑道和该地区特有的风场条件实现了精确安全起降。在此类外部地理条件恶劣的简易机场成功规模飞行及使用，标志着CH-4无人机系统面向实战设计的新进展。
> 
> 侦察对抗，战场称霸
> 
> CH-4无人机在侦察监视和对抗方面的优势也得以充分展现。在任务协同过程中，用户安排了有人侦察机协同观测。由于目标点较小，有人侦察机没有发现目标，而CH-4能够迅速发现目标并定位。在CH-4提供目标坐标后，有人侦察机才根据该坐标点发现及锁定目标，通过交叉确认，彩虹无人机成功完成了打击任务。在彩虹无人机日常培训过程中，用户国空军也在同一空域进行第三代战斗机训练任务，一些技术娴熟的飞行员得知周边有中国制造的无人机训练飞行，忍不住开启雷达进行搜索，结果发现利用现代先进火控雷达也难以跟踪锁定。
> 
> 安全可靠，立身之本
> 
> 双方共同检验了CH-4无人机系统针对该用户的特殊需求改型后的各项性能，包括升限指标测试，操作距离测试等。本次交付创造了CH-4在夏季温度条件下的升限记录，飞机在海拔7400米的气压高度层飞行，总体及高升阻比气动设计独具优势。由于用户国验收要求非常严格，所以此次交付飞行强度很高，单日飞行最多超3架次。系统的高可靠性和安全性获得外方用户高度赞誉。交付结束后，用户主管国家安全的高级官员亲自驾临飞行基地，指挥CH-4无人机参与空中协同及打击任务，表现出对CH-4无人机系统飞行性能、打击性能和使用勤务性能的极大信任，称CH-4无人机可为其实现持续国土监视和远程定点清除发挥重大作用。
> 
> 为何频获青睐
> 
> 新用户处于受传统历史因素和现当代冲突影响而形成的国际热点地区。其四周强国林立，彩虹无人机的引入开辟了从东部及东北部合围该热点暴恐势力的新局面。该地区之所以青睐彩虹无人机，主要决定于以下几个因素。
> 
> 买方心理 奇货可居
> 
> 为什么该地区国家都对无人机无比热衷，以至于挖空心思购入？这还得从美国说起。众所周知，美国在阿富汗、伊拉克等地长期使用察打一体无人机耀武扬威并且战功赫赫。在阿富汗战争中，美国无人机猎杀恐怖头目接连成功，一路凯歌高进，成为了恐怖分子头号大敌。
> 
> 但是，美国却“囤积居奇”，对于该地区国家向来不出口侦察打击型无人机，甚至禁止这些国家接近在该地区部署的此类无人机系统。这种神秘感将中东国家逗引得无比渴望，如此利器看得见却摸不着，越是得不到就越是想要。此外，这类无人机也确实“奇货可居”。从能力上讲，它可以执行许多战斗机难以完成的任务，比如可以利用自己的中空长航时和低速优势，完成定点清除、精确打击、火力支援等作战任务。其杀伤力可控，打击精确，“弹无虚发”，令前线作战士兵无比欢欣鼓舞。
> 
> 求生本能 安全为上
> 
> 有人战斗机飞行高度高，速度快，执行打击零散地面目标难度大，效果差。直升机防御力较弱，飞行高度低，速度较慢，机动力不足，易受地面火力打击，战损很高。有人飞机一旦被击落，机上人员伤亡率高。如果机上人员被俘虏，那么等待他们的将是残酷的虐杀，这给有人机驾驶员造成了极大的心理阴影。此外，由于战俘被虐杀的政治影响力极大，所以政府往往要花费大量的时间、精力和经费来安抚其家属。
> 
> 此时，侦察打击无人机的出现犹如“天降神兵”。无人机机上没有驾驶员，根本不会造成驾驶员伤亡。无人作战操作人员远离战场三四百公里之外，甚至更远，敌人无法对其造成任何伤害，给了操作手极大的安全感，这本身就是一种压倒性心理优势，即“我可以随时打你，但你看都看不见我”。无人机本身比较便宜，一架无人机只相当于一架三代战机的几十分之一，这么少的钱就可以取得辉煌战绩并给作战人员足够的安全感，简直是一笔只赚不赔的买卖，一切可以用钱来解决的问题就不是问题。
> 
> 战果卓著 性价比高
> 
> 无人机成本相对较低，培训也十分简单，可以说受训人员只要有一定的航空知识基础，会玩射击类游戏，那么经过两三个月的培训就能迅速上手操纵无人机，因此培训所需费用也十分低廉。而有人机就大不相同。对于有人作战飞机，引进飞机、培训飞行员需要多少钱、多长周期？一位战斗机飞行员多少钱？战斗机出动飞行一小时多少钱？更不要说维护支持费用也极其昂贵。
> 
> 无人机和有人机相比，前者称得上“太会过日子”了。无人机是真正物美价廉的“奶牛”，干的是苦活、脏活、累活，“吃”的是有人机几十分之一的成本，而且不娇贵，接地气，不需要高明的战斗机飞行员，不需要昂贵的地面支持和保障，只需要一条推出2000米的公路型跑道，成军快。此外，无人机的物美价廉不仅体现在成本、配套和培训上，还体现在应用上。察打无人机具备长航时的优势，一次出动可执行任务长达十几到二十小时以上，返场后只需要个把小时的维护保障就可以重返战场，战果卓著，真可谓是效费比最高的卫国杀敌必备作战武器。
> 
> 与时俱进 战略升级
> 
> 现代局部战争“警察式”和“治安战”为主流，而CH-4无人机恰恰符合这一作战规律。无人机一天可出动数架次，长时间在敌方上空盘旋，在作战目标不确定的情况下，实现常态化打击。敌方人员往往只配备AK-47步枪和RPG火箭筒，最多拥有肩抗式防空导弹或小口径高炮，而CH-4一直盘旋在距地面数千米的高空，他们难以望其项背。露头时间稍长，CH-4就像霸道总裁一样“打你没商量”。长期下来，战争热点地区的敌方人员不怕F-16，就怕无人机，因为卧榻之侧，彩虹盘旋，睡都没法睡，一时间人心惶惶，大家无心恋战。
> 
> 事实上，无人机大量战果有效地威慑了反政府武装、恐怖分子等，所以在无人机长时间留空压制下，这些人员分散躲藏起来，心理上备受打击，其活动空间、时间及出动频率和次数也被压缩。综合来看，敌人实施恐怖活动作战的频率大大降低，效果大打折扣。
> 
> 此次顺利交付是CH-4无人机系统再次登台亮相，新一批用户正翘首以盼彩虹无人机振翅高飞。



New export for CH-4. From the words, it seems like to be Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

aliaselin said:


> New export for CH-4. From the words, it seems like to be Iran



If it is the case, then this is huge. Not about the sales...that is minor. But about policy shift. Now if we can sell them a couple sqd of J10 that would be a great beginning. Maybe along with JF17... Iranian airforce is a huge market. We can't let it open to russians alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

aliaselin said:


> New export for CH-4. From the words, it seems like to be Iran



Pardon the off-topic nature of my post, but I'd appreciate it if you could help me answer the following inquiries:

1. Is the Type 99 (not the Type 99A, but the original variant) still in production?
2. Has the PLA ever considered purchasing the MBT-3000/VT-4?
3. What is the status of the next-generation Chinese MBT?

Much thanks


----------



## aliaselin

SinoSoldier said:


> Pardon the off-topic nature of my post, but I'd appreciate it if you could help me answer the following inquiries:
> 
> 1. Is the Type 99 (not the Type 99A, but the original variant) still in production?
> 2. Has the PLA ever considered purchasing the MBT-3000/VT-4?
> 3. What is the status of the next-generation Chinese MBT?
> 
> Much thanks


1. No
2. No
3. Last year somebody said the project would reach a milestone this year but it is either to be a lie or what he did not mean a milestone for showing up.


----------



## Akasa

aliaselin said:


> 1. No
> 2. No
> 3. Last year somebody said the project would reach a milestone this year but it is either to be a lie or what he did not mean a milestone for showing up.



Several rumors have stated that the initial prototype might have been built by the end of 2014. The "milestone" could refer to a multitude of things, many of which do not involve the public unveiling of the MBT prototype.


----------



## cnleio

The Ministry of Defense of Bolivia received 31 new Shaanxi Tiger 4×4 light armoured vehicles, as part of a military aid agreement of about $ 8 million signed with China. That reported by Paulo Bastos.

The new Tiger 4×4 is a light armoured vehicles developed by Shaanxi Baoji Special Vehicles Company China. The Tiger APC has a crew of 2, which consists of the commander and driver, and can carry 9 fully equipped infantrymen.

The vehicle has already undergone extensive off-road tests, and has shown great mobility on all terrains and in all-weather conditions. The vehicle has shown effective protection against firing of Type 56 Chinese 7.62mm caliber machine gun. During these firing tests the CEO of the Company Shaanxi Baoji Special Vehicles Manufacturing, Mister Wang Bao Ho was inside the vehicle.




During firing tests with Chinese Type 56 7.62mm caliber machine gun, the CEO of the Company Shaanxi Baoji Special Vehicles Manufacturing, Mister Wang Bao Ho was inside the vehicle.
The Shaanxi Baoji Special Vehicles 4×4 Tiger is motorized with a Cummins ISDE200-30 Diesel engine developing 200 hp. at 2,700 RPM. The Tiger can run at a maximum road speed of 110 km/h with a maximum operational range of 600 km. The vehicle can climb 60% slope fully-loaded and cross a water depth of 800 mm without preparation and 1.2 m with preparation.

Bolivia’s MoD and the Chinese Embassy signed an agreement extending up to RMB50 million (approximately USD7.7 million) in military aid for the Bolivian Armed Forces. The MoD confirmed that these funds were used to provide the vehicles, which are to be officially handed over to the military on 29 July.







China Tiger 4×4 in Bolivia Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> View attachment 322368
> 
> The Ministry of Defense of Bolivia received 31 new Shaanxi Tiger 4×4 light armoured vehicles, as part of a military aid agreement of about $ 8 million signed with China. That reported by Paulo Bastos.
> 
> The new Tiger 4×4 is a light armoured vehicles developed by Shaanxi Baoji Special Vehicles Company China. The Tiger APC has a crew of 2, which consists of the commander and driver, and can carry 9 fully equipped infantrymen.
> 
> The vehicle has already undergone extensive off-road tests, and has shown great mobility on all terrains and in all-weather conditions. The vehicle has shown effective protection against firing of Type 56 Chinese 7.62mm caliber machine gun. During these firing tests the CEO of the Company Shaanxi Baoji Special Vehicles Manufacturing, Mister Wang Bao Ho was inside the vehicle.
> View attachment 322369
> 
> During firing tests with Chinese Type 56 7.62mm caliber machine gun, the CEO of the Company Shaanxi Baoji Special Vehicles Manufacturing, Mister Wang Bao Ho was inside the vehicle.
> The Shaanxi Baoji Special Vehicles 4×4 Tiger is motorized with a Cummins ISDE200-30 Diesel engine developing 200 hp. at 2,700 RPM. The Tiger can run at a maximum road speed of 110 km/h with a maximum operational range of 600 km. The vehicle can climb 60% slope fully-loaded and cross a water depth of 800 mm without preparation and 1.2 m with preparation.
> 
> Bolivia’s MoD and the Chinese Embassy signed an agreement extending up to RMB50 million (approximately USD7.7 million) in military aid for the Bolivian Armed Forces. The MoD confirmed that these funds were used to provide the vehicles, which are to be officially handed over to the military on 29 July.
> View attachment 322370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Tiger 4×4 in Bolivia Army
> View attachment 322371
> 
> View attachment 322372
> 
> View attachment 322373
> 
> View attachment 322374


China finally is learning from Soviet and American about spreading of global influence and marketing their military product yet prudent about these kind of free gift spending. Brilliant!

USD 8million is peanuts for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eldamar

SinoSoldier said:


> Several rumors have stated that the initial prototype might have been built by the end of 2014. The "milestone" could refer to a multitude of things, many of which do not involve the public unveiling of the MBT prototype.



IMO, i do not think there would be any new class of MBTs at all(other than further improved variants of the type 99). Tank warfare is more or less stagnant(bordering on obsolescence)- meaning there's nothing evolutionary new to improve or upgrade with current tank technologies. Coupled with the Armed forces' spendings tilted towards the Navy and Air Force and until there's confirmed news(if ever) that there will indeed be one- 'Next Generation' MBTs are of nothing next to fantasies.


----------



## Akasa

eldarlmari said:


> IMO, i do not think there would be any new class of MBTs at all(other than further improved variants of the type 99). Tank warfare is more or less stagnant(bordering on obsolescence)- meaning there's nothing evolutionary new to improve or upgrade with current tank technologies. Coupled with the Armed forces' spendings tilted towards the Navy and Air Force and until there's confirmed news(if ever) that there will indeed be one- 'Next Generation' MBTs are of nothing next to fantasies.



The designer of the Type 99A explicitly stated in an interview that there will be a new MBT, one that is lightweight, mobile, exhibits potent C4ISR capabilities, and have multirole weaponry.


----------



## Beast

SinoSoldier said:


> The designer of the Type 99A explicitly stated in an interview that there will be a new MBT, one that is lightweight, mobile, exhibits potent C4ISR capabilities, and have multirole weaponry.


It will not be MBT but a new variant of infantry fighting vehicle. Lighter and multi role. The description fits exactly like an IFV.


----------



## Akasa

Beast said:


> It will not be MBT but a new variant of infantry fighting vehicle. Lighter and multi role. The description fits exactly like an IFV.



The designer explicitly mentioned MBT, as per the transcript. One would also be hard-pressed to find an IFV that has a mass of 40 tons.


----------



## Beast

SinoSoldier said:


> The designer explicitly mentioned MBT, as per the transcript. One would also be hard-pressed to find an IFV that has a mass of 40 tons.


MBT is just a loose term used by the designer. Can you believe modern future MBT weights 40tons?


----------



## Akasa

Beast said:


> MBT is just a loose term used by the designer. Can you believe modern future MBT weights 40tons?



No; "main battle tank" explicitly refers to tanks that provide line-of-sight fire support and are armored. There should be little ambiguity in the use of the term, especially by a tank designer.

It is certainly possible for a tank to weigh 40 tons. Japan's Type 10 is an example of this (44 tons).


----------



## cnleio

Those China made HJ-8 ATGMs fighting in Middle-East

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Those China made HJ-8 ATGMs fighting in Middle-East

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Those China made HJ-8 ATGMs fighting in Middle-East

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Algeria Navy's 2nd China made typeC28A FFG (F-921) test China C802A anti-ship missile

2016年8月14日讯阿尔及利亚海军刚刚服役的C28A型导弹护卫舰2号舰征服者号（F-921 El faith）首次成功试射C802A反舰导弹获得成功。

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

Aug 25, 2016
The Myanmar Air Force has received new Shaanxi Y-8F-200 tactical transport aircraft from China.

The two Y-8F-200 tactical transport aircraft developed by AVIC Shaanxi Corporation arrived at the military air base in Myanmar on 22 August 2016. The Y-8 is a medium-size, mid-range transport aircraft with a capacity for carrying 88 passengers and 20 tons of cargo during 7.3 hours of autonomous.

AVIC Shaanxi Corporation started its first export in 1987, a total of 13 planes have already been delivered to its foreign customers.

Together with two Y-8F-200 tactical transport aircraft was received two Grob G120TP training and aerobatic low-wing aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Aug 25, 2016
> The Myanmar Air Force has received new Shaanxi Y-8F-200 tactical transport aircraft from China.
> 
> The two Y-8F-200 tactical transport aircraft developed by AVIC Shaanxi Corporation arrived at the military air base in Myanmar on 22 August 2016. The Y-8 is a medium-size, mid-range transport aircraft with a capacity for carrying 88 passengers and 20 tons of cargo during 7.3 hours of autonomous.
> 
> AVIC Shaanxi Corporation started its first export in 1987, a total of 13 planes have already been delivered to its foreign customers.
> 
> Together with two Y-8F-200 tactical transport aircraft was received two Grob G120TP training and aerobatic low-wing aircraft.
> View attachment 329067
> View attachment 329069
> View attachment 329070
> View attachment 329071


The bay looks much smaller compare to hercules C-130. Why didn't they go for Y-9? It will be much modern although the bay will still be the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

Beast said:


> The bay looks much smaller compare to hercules C-130. Why didn't they go for Y-9? It will be much modern although the bay will still be the same.



Maybe the limitation of the airport or airbase that Myanmar has prevent them to buy a bigger plane? I don't know. Or maybe because it is cheaper but still capable to do their mission profile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Beast said:


> The bay looks much smaller compare to hercules C-130. Why didn't they go for Y-9? It will be much modern although the bay will still be the same.



Actually Shaanxi Y-8 Cargo Bay is in the same size with C-130 Hercules.

Shaanxi Y-8 Cargo Bay = 13.5 x 3 x 2.4 m
Hercules C-130 E/H/J Cargo Bay = 12.19 x 3.02 x 2.74 m

And yes, Shaanxi Y-9 is much modern, bigger and better capabilities.
But, Shaanxi Y-9 is more Expensive than Y-8. 

With Myanmar Air Force Budget, maybe that's why they choose Y-8 instead much modern Shaanxi Y-9.

*Shaanxi Y-9* is a Beautiful Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

The first two Zambian L-15s (#AF-001 & #AF-003) were handed over and arrived via South Africa on 8. September ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asena_great

any one from china i saw in video that the Turkmenistan army have HQ-9 could u plz give me more info how many did u sell and how much was the price and what else did u sell to Turkmenistan u can take look to this thread to see the video
https://defence.pk/threads/turkmenistan-armed-forces.307605/page-13

and what is the advantage and dissadvantage of hq-9 with s300 ?


----------



## Deino

What has Turkmenistan to do with the SCS ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> What has Turkmenistan to do with the SCS ?


Turkmenistan going to support China SCS stance since we sell them HQ-9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

I don't know if its the right place to ask,but over a possible Bangladesh-Myanmar war,who would China most likely support? Because the fate of the possible war would depend on that...


----------



## Makarena

~Phoenix~ said:


> I don't know if its the right place to ask,but over a possible Bangladesh-Myanmar war,who would China most likely support? Because the fate of the possible war would depend on that...



you're right, this is not the place. But let me ask you, two of your best friends are fighting each other, what will you do? you either stop them from fighting or if they don't want to stop, you walk away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Makarena said:


> you're right, this is not the place. But let me ask you, two of your best friends are fighting each other, what will you do? you either stop them from fighting or if they don't want to stop, you walk away.



I'll just watch them and have popcorn and try to lengthen the quarrel as long as possible lol


----------



## cnleio

Zambian L-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

L-15 for export in Africa AirShow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Zambian L-15
> 
> View attachment 334836
> View attachment 334837
> View attachment 334838
> View attachment 334839
> View attachment 334840
> View attachment 334841
> View attachment 334842
> View attachment 334843


The slightly angle nose cone suggest radar and avionics are fitted. I believe it's PESA and this bird if BVR capable.


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> The slightly angle nose cone suggest radar and avionics are fitted. I believe it's PESA and this bird if BVR capable.




Indeed, but for me the most clearly hint is the absence of the pitot ... in contrast to the one on the PLAAF JL-10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> View attachment 334906
> View attachment 334907
> View attachment 334908
> View attachment 334909
> View attachment 334910
> View attachment 334911
> View attachment 334912


This bird is wicked. A great rival to JF-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

If this bird turn into UAV, it gonna be nasty.


----------



## cnleio

Zambian L-15 in South Africa AirShow 
在南非防务展上做飞行表演的赞比亚L-15

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aung Zaya

Beast said:


> The bay looks much smaller compare to hercules C-130. Why didn't they go for Y-9? It will be much modern although the bay will still be the same.


Well... our Budget was already gone for dozens of JF17 Block 2.. we're currently operate total 6 Y8s and still meet with our requirement with low price... in near future , Y9 will be considerable cargo planes to replace our aging Y8 fleet. but it will not happened till 2020...



Daniel808 said:


> Actually Shaanxi Y-8 Cargo Bay is in the same size with C-130 Hercules.
> 
> Shaanxi Y-8 Cargo Bay = 13.5 x 3 x 2.4 m
> Hercules C-130 E/H/J Cargo Bay = 12.19 x 3.02 x 2.74 m
> 
> And yes, Shaanxi Y-9 is much modern, bigger and better capabilities.
> But, Shaanxi Y-9 is more Expensive than Y-8.
> 
> With Myanmar Air Force Budget, maybe that's why they choose Y-8 instead much modern Shaanxi Y-9.
> 
> *Shaanxi Y-9* is a Beautiful Aircraft
> View attachment 329672

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

http://www.ainonline.com/aviation-n...chinas-l-15-jet-displayed-zambia-south-africa

The Zambian air force showed off its new Hongdu L-15Z advanced trainer/light attack aircraft at the Africa Aerospace and Defence (AAD) show, held September 14 to 18 at Waterkloof AFB near Pretoria, South Africa. One aircraft was placed on static display while the other took part in the daily airshow. Although the type has made appearances at several Chinese shows, and also at MAKS in Russia, this is believed to be its first showing at a Western event.

Zambia ordered six L-15s in early 2014 to become the first export customer for the type. The first aircraft flew in December 2015, allowing training to begin. An initial batch, believed to comprise three aircraft, was delivered for service with No. 15 Squadron at Lusaka in July. Deliveries are due for completion in the first quarter of next year. Venezuela has also ordered the L-15, while China itself has received a small number with the designation JL-10.

Developed with technical assistance from the Yakovlev Design Bureau and first revealed in mock-up form in 2004, the Hongdu L-15 first flew on March 13, 2006. The aircraft has been developed in two versions: an advanced jet trainer (AJT) with non-afterburning Ivchenko/Progress AI-222-25 engines and an advanced fighter trainer (AFT) with a range of weapon options and afterburning AI-222K-25 engines, which confer supersonic capability. The prototypes flew with ZMKB/Progress (Lotarev) DV-2 engines. China’s Gas Turbine Research Establishment has developed an engine known as the Minshan that may power future production aircraft, although this might be a version of the AI-222.

Zambia’s aircraft are in theAFT configuration, with a *small fire control radar that is believed to be a PESA (passive electronically scanned antenna) system*. The aircraft have wingtip launch rails for PL-5E air-to-air missiles and can carry a PC-2AI23-mm cannon pod on the centerline. Four hardpoints allow the carriage of various weapons, including 250-kg and 500-kg bombs, HF-18D 57mm rocket pods, LS-6 GPS-guided bombs and the TL-10/YJ-9E air-to-surface missile. Zambia has ordered all of these weapons.

For the Zambian air force the L-15 represents a major step-up in capability and introduces the service to fly-by-wire controls and a modern aircraft with embedded training systems. Zambia already operates the Hongdu K-8 jet trainer, with the MiG-21 as its front-line fighter. Two K-8s from the Zimbabwe air force also attended the AAD show.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

Beast said:


> This bird is wicked. A great rival to JF-17.


i think probably more to KAI's T-50 or FA-50 and Russia Yak-130 than JF-17..


----------



## Beast

Aung Zaya said:


> i think probably more to KAI's T-50 or FA-50 and Russia Yak-130 than JF-17..


T-50 and L-15 are actually more suit for small air force than JF-17. They are already configure in twin seat mode. Can act as strike aircraft, trainer and fighter jet due to its after burner and more powerful engine, giving them the thrust needed as fighter. Small air force need not buy so many aircraft to do so many task. 

JF-17 is an aircraft build to suit PAF needs, the lack of twin seat is a big drawer back Becos small airforce do not have the luxury of bigger airforce with experience pilot transit from other aircraft like F-16. L-15 has a better export prospect for China as most of our allies are small airforce only. If not for the Ukraine civil war, I heard Ukrainr airforce too want to induct it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Beast said:


> T-50 and L-15 are actually more suit for small air force than JF-17. They are already configure in twin seat mode. Can act as strike aircraft, trainer and fighter jet due to its after burner and more powerful engine, giving them the thrust needed as fighter. Small air force need not buy so many aircraft to do so many task.
> 
> JF-17 is an aircraft build to suit PAF needs, the lack of twin seat is a big drawer back Becos small airforce do not have the luxury of bigger airforce with experience pilot transit from other aircraft like F-16. L-15 has a better export prospect for China as most of our allies are small airforce only. If not for the Ukraine civil war, I heard Ukrainr airforce too want to induct it.


ok bro.. but i want to know L-15 can carry anti-ship missile..?


----------



## Beast

Aung Zaya said:


> ok bro.. but i want to know L-15 can carry anti-ship missile..?


C-705 small antiship missile against corvette but not C-802.


----------



## siegecrossbow

Video of the model on display at the African defense expo. Model itself seems a bit crude. The actual laser has a variable output wattage between 5KW and 30KW. Stat-wise, it appears to be superior to the "Low-altitude Guard I" we saw in 2014 since it could shoot down drones within a range of 4 KM, twice that of the "Low-altitude Guard".







http://www.bilibili.com/video/av6333650/?zw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

CATIC and Pakistan Air force to marketing JF-17 and L15 in the South Africa Defense Exhibition
*中航技公司与巴基斯坦空军 向10多个非洲空军司令推销枭龙和L15战机*
Including 10 air force commander from Angola, Namibia,Tanzania, Zimbabwe Air Force Commander and other guests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The quality of Chinese weapons have no doubt set new *quality* standard year by year.


The quality has been quite wonderful just for example the Al Khalid Tank , flawless Tank (Collaborative effort with China)
JF17 Thunder , another quality product

Now the new Helicopters Z-10 & F22P frigate another mile stone

Pakistan wishes to see more collaboration on Next generation of Frigates.

The best part of modern Chinese Engineering practice is *QUALITY* product


Minimum crashes in J10B Thunder

Minimum crashes in F22P frigate technology 

Minimum crashes in JF17 Thunder
K-8 another reliable product

The list goes on and on , QUALITY & Effective choice = Chinese Engineering / Collaboration with Pakistan


Another beauti

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viper0011.

cnleio said:


> View attachment 336187



Oh Hi Miss!! Will you please let me know when the JFT dual-cockpit is coming out? I would love to fly with you and be your wing-man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Viper0011. said:


> Oh Hi Miss!! Will you please let me know when the JFT dual-cockpit is coming out? I would love to fly with you and be your wing-man



You would need a wingman in more ways than one if that is the goal.


----------



## grey boy 2

Zambia reorder additional L15 trainer. "within 5 years, 6 L15AJT and 12 supersonic L-15 version will be deliver"
赞比亚空军追加L15高级教练机订单，在接下来的5年将获得另外6架L15AJT和12架超音速版本L15

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

Chinese WM-80 and WM-120 long range rockets recently shown at the military parade in Armenia
近日在亚美尼亚地区的阅兵，亚美尼亚再次展示了从中国的WM-80远程火箭炮。WM- 120 公路最大速度70公里/小时，重新装弹时间8分钟，最大射程80公里

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

grey boy 2 said:


> Zambia reorder additional L15 trainer. "within 5 years, 6 L15AJT and 12 supersonic L-15 version will be deliver"
> 赞比亚空军追加L15高级教练机订单，在接下来的5年将获得另外6架L15AJT和12架超音速版本L15


Within 5 years? Zambian indeed has lots of patience for this bird. I have to agree this L-15 is good but AVIC is taking too long to deliver this babe. They need to buck up and I hope Zambian can received it in shorter time frame than 5years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

The issue might be that the development work for the also mentioned "supersonic" version - I assume a version based on the LIFT prototype 06 !? - is not completed yet ?


----------



## Djinn

Viper0011. said:


> Oh Hi Miss!! Will you please let me know when the JFT dual-cockpit is coming out? I would love to fly with you and be your wing-man


I hope you know that she is an actress.


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> The issue might be that the development work for the also mentioned "supersonic" version - I assume a version based on the LIFT prototype 06 !? - is not completed yet ?



I dont think so, Zambian version shall be the only version except slight different from PLAAF and the afterburner thing. I believe PLAAF one has no PESA while Zambia has.


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> I dont think so, Zambian version shall be the only version except slight different from PLAAF and the afterburner thing. I believe PLAAF one has no PESA while Zambia has.




But if You compare the after-burner-equipped LIFT prototype 06 with the other AJT prototypes 01-05 then they are indeed very much different and not only in the engines.

Concerning the PESA for Zambia and non-PESA for the PLAAF that's exactly what I proposed already some time ago, when the first images of yellow JL-10s and L-15s were spotted on the production line with some featuring a pitot (like the Zambian ones) and some not (like the latest PLAAF JL-10).

Deino


----------



## cnleio

Zimbabwe K-8 & Zambia L-15

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Viper0011. said:


> Oh Hi Miss!! Will you please let me know when the JFT dual-cockpit is coming out? I would love to fly with you and be your wing-man


 two seats ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China L-15 produce line for export like K-8

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Navigator

Turkmenistan
FD-2000




KS-1A




FM-90




WJ-600A/D




CH-3A






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792250066903982080

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

Navigator said:


> Turkmenistan
> FD-2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KS-1A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FM-90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WJ-600A/D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH-3A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792250066903982080



Turkmenistan is a big buyer of Chinese arms. Those High air defense SAM plus UCAV cost more than USD 3 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

WZ-10 in Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## X-2.

Malaysia’s Prime Minister Najib Razak attends a meeting with his Chinese counterpart Li Keqiang (unseen) at the Great Hall of the People, in Beijing, November 1, 2016. (Photo by AFP)


Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak has announced a deal with China to buy four warships, in a potential shift away from the United States.

Najib, who is on a six-day visit to China, described the deal as “landmark,” because “before this we have not bought such vessels from China,” he wrote in an editorial in the _China Daily _on Wednesday.

He said that under the terms of the deal, Beijing will build two of the combat vessels in Malaysia and two in China. The ships are known as littoral mission ships, small craft that operate close to the shore.

China’s Vice Foreign Minister Liu Zhenmin said the agreement would increase mutual trust between the two counties.

Malaysia had so far been acquiring its major military equipment, particularly for the air force, from the United States.

Observers say the deal, a first of its kind, may be the prelude to a new regional norm.

Earlier, the Philippines had announced its “separation” from the US.

“This is the new regional norm. Now China is implementing the power and the US is in retreat,” said Bridget Welsh, a political analyst.

The agreement also comes at a time of tension between Malaysia and the US.

The US Justice Department in July seized more than one billion dollars in assets it said were purchased by Najib’s relatives and associates using money alleged to have been stolen in a scandal that hit Malaysia last year.

Malaysia and China have a dispute of their own as well. Territory in the South China Sea, which is completely claimed by China, is also claimed by Malaysia, and a number of other countries.

In his Wednesday article, however, Najib said the dispute should be resolved through dialog in accordance with rule of law, in another sign of a lean toward China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nefarious

First Philippines and now Malaysia.. who's next

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

type of warship


----------



## nang2

just gun boats. nothing major

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

nang2 said:


> just gun boats. nothing major


Yes..kind of dissapointing.can't Malaysia make.these boats?lol


----------



## Beast

Killuminati420 said:


> First Philippines and now Malaysia.. who's next


Japan. 

Most Japanese willing to have an alliance with China. Only the racist Abe cannot accept the reality of rise of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Beast said:


> Japan.
> 
> Most Japanese willing to have an alliance with China. Only the racist Abe cannot accept the reality of rise of China.


Republic of Ryukyu!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eldamar

lcloo said:


> Republic of Ryukyu!



People's Republic of China, Liuqiu province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

eldarlmari said:


> People's Republic of China, Liuqiu province


Japan will slowly realize their mistake and alliance with China. Back to Tang Dynasty times.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skull and Bones

Which ship is it?


----------



## Beast

Skull and Bones said:


> Which ship is it?


Most likely enlarged version of Type056 corvette.


----------



## 925boy

nang2 said:


> just gun boats. nothing major


Yes..kind of dissapointing.can't Malaysia make.these boats?lol


Beast said:


> Japan.
> 
> Most Japanese willing to have an alliance with China. Only the racist Abe cannot accept the reality of rise of China.


I wish you were right about Japan here but am worried you are dead wrong. For one, who else will US use to "check" China if not Japan? Japan is fully in the west camp and China is opposite of west camp so how will they "unite"? Japan thinks they are too big too even apologize for world war and historical crimes so i dont see reconciliation happening anytime soon between China and Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Beast said:


> Japan.
> 
> Most Japanese willing to have an alliance with China. Only the racist Abe cannot accept the reality of rise of China.



Rise Chinese dragon is the reality nobody can change. 21st century going to be the century of Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waja2000

Not first time Malaysia buy China weapon, 2006 Malaysia bought FN-6 for Army.


----------



## 52051

This is from weibo source, the source claim China and Iraq are about to sign an arm deal worth $2.5 billion.

The detail of the deal is unclear now, althrough it is believed the deal involves VT-4 tanks and HQ-9 anti-air missiles.

After Zhuhai AirShow, there are also clients from middle east countries visit SAC to see J-31 ver 2.0.

During Zhuhai airshow, there is also an official source claimed China is about to export their latest export version UAV, YL-2, to a middle-east country (Sandi Arab or UAE?), for $1 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

Could you link the original rumor? Thanks.


----------



## 52051

I cannot post URL/link in this BBS for some reason, you can baidu the keywords, now sina have reported this as well.


----------



## JSCh

*China-built Nigerian Navy ship NNS Unity arrives to Lagos*
November 7, 2016



​NNS Unity during a port call in South Africa in October this year. Photo: South African Navy

*Nigerian Navy’s newest offshore patrol vessel NNS Unity which was built by the China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Limited (CSOIL) arrived to Lagos, Nigeria, on November 4.*

The ship departed China on September 15 and made port calls in five countries in Asia and Africa while en route to Nigeria.

The two offshore patrol vessels Nigeria ordered from China in 2012 are variants of the Chinese Type 056 corvette. Known as P18N, the Nigerian variant measures 95 meters in length, displaces 1800 tons and can stay at sea for 20 days.

NNS Centenary, the first ship in the class arrived to Lagos in February 2015.

China-built Nigerian Navy ship NNS Unity arrives to Lagos | Naval Today

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

52051 said:


> Hmmm, just want to take revenge, by revenge I would rather have the whole jap race wiped out, so I dont really hate any jap politicans,.



Read again First and Second Opium Wars and the treaties forced upon China by the combined West.

The real existential enemy of China (material and ideational) is to be found right there.

Japan has bad, terrible, and disgraceful historical conduct against China, yet, that's no more and will never be -- so long as the greatest threat is eliminated. The threat that once forced China into concessions, cut out parts of China, built foreign religious monuments on it (I have seen that disgraceful German colonial-built mega church near Shandong University campus in Jinan in my visit there), attacked the very culture (missionaries) and social life (opium trade) of the people.

You want to keep Japan in check politically and strategically, and make them forever a social-cultural extension of the Middle Kingdom as was in the history, keep your eyes on the existential threat that determines Japan's course of action.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

New customer：Uruguay Airforce & China L-15

 最近曝光显示，今年8月，乌拉圭空军便已派出人员评估中国制L-15猎鹰高级教练机。是否已经下订单，数量多少都尚不可知。不过可以预见的是，L-15的外销之路已经越走越好了。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> New customer：Uruguay Airforce & China L-15
> 
> 最近曝光显示，今年8月，乌拉圭空军便已派出人员评估中国制L-15猎鹰高级教练机。是否已经下订单，数量多少都尚不可知。不过可以预见的是，L-15的外销之路已经越走越好了。
> View attachment 350296
> View attachment 350297
> View attachment 350298
> View attachment 350299


Let's hope so! But given the lack of appearance of L-15 at Zhuhai airshow 2016. I will says it 90% done deal as the sales of L-15 is so good that they dont even bother to advertise this plane at Zhuhai 2016 to attract new customers. I can bet Hongdu hands are full now. This is a stark contrast compare to JF-17.


----------



## echo 1

Beast said:


> Let's hope so! But given the lack of appearance of L-15 at Zhuhai airshow 2016. I will says it 90% done deal as the sales of L-15 is so good that they dont even bother to advertise this plane at Zhuhai 2016 to attract new customers. I can bet Hongdu hands are full now. This is a stark contrast compare to JF-17.



Words cannot describe how amazing this aerial platform is and how much of an impact it has already made so far. First Zambia now possible Uruguay. As far as I know this is the only trainer aside from the T-50 Golden Eagle that has afterburners on it. So not only is it a trainer but may serve as a tactical air defense platform. Truly amazing. Also half the cost of the Golden Eagle.

According to Wiki
L-15 cost 14.5 Million
T-50 cost 21-25 million

Here is a video from a few months back demonstrating its maneuverability:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## waja2000

Beast said:


> Most likely enlarged version of Type056 corvette.



Just 700 tons patrol craft base on Durjoy Class enhancement plus extend 4 meter at rear.,
weapon just fit with navy gun, RHIB but no missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> New customer：Uruguay Airforce & China L-15
> 
> 最近曝光显示，今年8月，乌拉圭空军便已派出人员评估中国制L-15猎鹰高级教练机。是否已经下订单，数量多少都尚不可知。不过可以预见的是，L-15的外销之路已经越走越好了。



But is this deal already concluded ??? I thought it was so far only an interest...


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> But is this deal already concluded ??? I thought it was so far only an interest...


I will say it's 99%. If not,L-15 will appear at zhuhai 2016 to convince the Uruguay Air Force delegates. Chinese will not disclose the deal. It will only be confirmed when you see L-15 flying in Uruguay Air Force ensign.

Just like many deals with Iraq, Myanmar and Turkmenistan.



echo 1 said:


> Words cannot describe how amazing this aerial platform is and how much of an impact it has already made so far. First Zambia now possible Uruguay. As far as I know this is the only trainer aside from the T-50 Golden Eagle that has afterburners on it. So not only is it a trainer but may serve as a tactical air defense platform. Truly amazing. Also half the cost of the Golden Eagle.
> 
> According to Wiki
> L-15 cost 14.5 Million
> T-50 cost 21-25 million
> 
> Here is a video from a few months back demonstrating its maneuverability:


I have to fully agree with you. China see the market more for an all in one multi role high end trainer rather than JF-17 pure point blank air superior platform which PAF vision to compete with F-16.

Twin seat , twin engine that can act as a trainer , CAS or if necessary a fighter that can give some 4th gen fighter a run for their money. A very good plane for countries with limited money for their airforce. Plus with generous soft loan that will sure make it sell.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## echo 1

Twin seat , twin engine that can act as a trainer , CAS or if necessary a fighter that can give some 4th gen fighter a run for their money. A very good plane for countries with limited money for their airforce. Plus with generous soft loan that will sure make it sell.[/QUOTE]

Not sure about taking a 4th gen fighter head on but certinaly CAS and tactical air defense for things like escorting suspicious aircraft, recon, and obviously training pilots to handle 4 gen aircraft.

This could potentially save air forces millions of dollar. By allowing aircraft like the L-15 to do the roles listed above teh actual fighters could focus on fighting air to air combat against hostile 3-4 gen fighters and less cost on fuel and maintenance. Im sure Su-27-35, F-15, F-16, Eurofighter operators can tell me how expensive it is to operate those beasts. So by having smaller yet potent aircraft like this could potentially have a massive impact on many different scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

Anyone has any news reference on Kuwait's order of AH4 howitzer? I saw such a mentioning on a Chinese forum.


----------



## grey boy 2

Russian ordered 8 河南柴油机重工的CHD622V20 diesel engine for her 21631 FFG









日前，河南柴油机重工有限责任公司与俄罗斯客户签订了8台CHD622V20柴油机销售合同。该型号柴油机是河柴重工自主研发的新产品，本次成功进入俄罗斯高端市场，并被列入俄罗斯某知名船舶设计院选型目录，提高了河柴产品知名度和自主品牌影响力。




高速大功率柴油机CHD622V20的研制，突破了目前在该领域中关重核心技术，对关系到国计民生的高端动力市场和强军装备的可持续发展具有重要意义。该型机自研发以来，得到业内各界和潜在市场的广泛关注。







21631型护卫舰（英文：Project 21631，北约代号：Buyan-M-class，暴徒-M级），是俄罗斯新研制装备的一型俄黑海舰队入役602号21631型护卫舰轻型导弹护卫舰。

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## dingyibvs

echo 1 said:


> Not sure about taking a 4th gen fighter head on but certinaly CAS and tactical air defense for things like escorting suspicious aircraft, recon, and obviously training pilots to handle 4 gen aircraft.
> 
> This could potentially save air forces millions of dollar. By allowing aircraft like the L-15 to do the roles listed above teh actual fighters could focus on fighting air to air combat against hostile 3-4 gen fighters and less cost on fuel and maintenance. Im sure Su-27-35, F-15, F-16, Eurofighter operators can tell me how expensive it is to operate those beasts. So by having smaller yet potent aircraft like this could potentially have a massive impact on many different scale.




Actually, if you really look at what the L-15V is, it can very well take on a 4th gen fighter. Its 82kN of thrust is comparable to the JF-17's, but the L-15's empty weight is only 4,500kg vs. the JF-17's 6,500kg. With that said, the afterburning L-15V will probably be longer and heavier than the basic version so the difference is probably much closer, but it should still be significantly lighter and thus offer superb maneuverability. The very small nose does make it critically weak in the radar department, allowing it to equip only a 70km range PESA radar which is considerably weaker than even the PD KLJ-7 let alone the KLJ-7A AESA on the JF-17. Besides that, the L-15 features other 4th gen requirements including quadruple FBW and a glass cockpit.

With successive upgrades the JF-17 is moving into the upper echelons of 4th gen fighters, I think the L-15V can fit nicely into the lower echelon role that the JF-17 is leaving behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## echo 1

dingyibvs said:


> Actually, if you really look at what the L-15V is, it can very well take on a 4th gen fighter. Its 82kN of thrust is comparable to the JF-17's, but the L-15's empty weight is only 4,500kg vs. the JF-17's 6,500kg. With that said, the afterburning L-15V will probably be longer and heavier than the basic version so the difference is probably much closer, but it should still be significantly lighter and thus offer superb maneuverability. The very small nose does make it critically weak in the radar department, allowing it to equip only a 70km range PESA radar which is considerably weaker than even the PD KLJ-7 let alone the KLJ-7A AESA on the JF-17. Besides that, the L-15 features other 4th gen requirements including quadruple FBW and a glass cockpit.
> 
> With successive upgrades the JF-17 is moving into the upper echelons of 4th gen fighters, I think the L-15V can fit nicely into the lower echelon role that the JF-17 is leaving behind.


One persons perspective vs another. If you believe that the L-15 can do the job then more power to you. The reason I did not agree is mainly because lack of knowledge about the aircraft. According to Wiki it says it carries a PESA radar. But to my knowledge there is no

radar range identified, 

how many targets in can track, scan, and engage
max range of missiles that go with radar
Min and max g's 

turning rate 
So I just don't see it happening unless this kind of info has been clarified. Further more it was designed to train pilots to handle 4th and 5th gen aircraft. One role I can defiantly see it taking on is an aggressor role like the F-5s do for TOP GUN and Red Flag training. I think it would be very well suited for it.


----------



## Zarvan

Myanmar Air Force will be the first foreign customer of Y-9E transport aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Zarvan said:


> Myanmar Air Force will be the first foreign customer of Y-9E transport aircraft


Finally it make sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China-built Nigerian Navy ship NNS Unity arrives to Lagos*
Posted on November 7





NNS Unity during a port call in South Africa in October this year. Photo: South African Navy​*Nigerian Navy’s newest offshore patrol vessel NNS Unity which was built by the China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Limited (CSOIL) arrived to Lagos, Nigeria, on November 4.*

The ship departed China on September 15 and made port calls in five countries in Asia and Africa while en route to Nigeria.

The two offshore patrol vessels Nigeria ordered from China in 2012 are variants of the Chinese Type 056 corvette. Known as P18N, the Nigerian variant measures 95 meters in length, displaces 1800 tons and can stay at sea for 20 days.

NNS Centenary, the first ship in the class arrived to Lagos in February 2015.


_http://navaltoday.com/2016/11/07/china-built-nigerian-navy-ship-nns-unity-arrives-to-lagos/_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Pakistan to buy "HQ-9" export version, final decision will be announce after going through the "formal bidding proposal" from China, down payment was all ready for this purchase as well (终于攒够钱交首付！巴基斯坦要买中国红旗9导弹, 近日，在巴基斯坦的防务展上，中国高调展示了自己的红旗9远程防空导弹的外贸型，而在8月的报道巴基斯坦总理纳瓦兹·谢里夫13日在伊斯兰堡与中国高级官员举行了一次高层会晤，并称收到完整的投标书后巴基斯坦将就采购新的中国防空系统做出决定)http://slide.mil.news.sina.com.cn/k/slide_8_240_46854.html#p=1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HRK

grey boy 2 said:


> Pakistan to buy "HQ-9" export version, final decision will be announce after going through the "formal bidding proposal" from China, down payment was all ready for this purchase as well (终于攒够钱交首付！巴基斯坦要买中国红旗9导弹, 近日，在巴基斯坦的防务展上，中国高调展示了自己的红旗9远程防空导弹的外贸型，而在8月的报道巴基斯坦总理纳瓦兹·谢里夫13日在伊斯兰堡与中国高级官员举行了一次高层会晤，并称收到完整的投标书后巴基斯坦将就采购新的中国防空系统做出决定)http://slide.mil.news.sina.com.cn/k/slide_8_240_46854.html#p=1



almost 6-8 month old news ..... Chinese delegation was in Pakistan for this specific deal, and as per "rumors" specification for the systems are agreed only the financial aspect was under the discussion that the reason PM asked to submit the detail plan regarding the deal


----------



## 帅的一匹

Finally PA induct HQ9, it's a good decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

wanglaokan said:


> Finally PA induct HQ9, it's a good decision.



No HQ9. For now its LY-80 meaning hq 16. Recently revealed at raad ul barq exercise tht next month first piece of systems r reaching in pakistan and training at china is complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

TaimiKhan said:


> No HQ9. For now its LY-80 meaning hq 16. Recently revealed at raad ul barq exercise tht next month first piece of systems r reaching in pakistan and training at china is complete.


I think the HQ-9 may arrived very quickly on Pakistan soil once the payment made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Beast said:


> I think the HQ-9 may arrived very quickly on Pakistan soil once the payment made.



Sir, no plan for now to go for hq9. First get hq16, that will take years to get fully inducted and tested and then when satisfied with its performance we may go for a higher range platform.


----------



## cnleio

Wing Long- II UAV already get orders from some Middle-East country

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Wing Long- II UAV already get orders from some Middle-East country

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

2x type035G subs to Bangladesh Navy

孟加拉11月14日接收两艘中国潜艇，据信孟加拉为这两艘潜艇支付2.03亿美元。孟加拉国军方发言人拉贝亚（Taposhi Labeya）说，这两艘潜艇将在明年初服役。
二者在退役加入孟加拉海军前，又在青岛的船厂进行了设备维护和部分内部升级改造，以更好地适应南亚的海洋气候环境和孟加拉海军官兵的生活习惯。

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## monitor

cnleio said:


> 2x type035G subs to Bangladesh Navy
> 
> 孟加拉11月14日接收两艘中国潜艇，据信孟加拉为这两艘潜艇支付2.03亿美元。孟加拉国军方发言人拉贝亚（Taposhi Labeya）说，这两艘潜艇将在明年初服役。
> 二者在退役加入孟加拉海军前，又在青岛的船厂进行了设备维护和部分内部升级改造，以更好地适应南亚的海洋气候环境和孟加拉海军官兵的生活习惯。
> View attachment 356229
> View attachment 356230
> View attachment 356231




Do you have any information what kind of modification/upgrade we have done in this sub ?


----------



## cnleio

2nd F92 corvette sold to Nigeria Navy





























monitor said:


> Do you have any information what kind of modification/upgrade we have done in this sub ?


Sorry, the Chinese news not tell details.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

monitor said:


> Do you have any information what kind of modification/upgrade we have done in this sub ?


You can go google for Type035G Ming Submarine

http://www.defencebd.com/2014/05/2-type-035g-class-submarine-of.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Janes Defense Weekly reported Iraq has finalizing the purchase of HQ-9 for US 2.5 billions

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

据尼日利亚媒体报道，尼日利亚 *Nigeria* 空军司令证实该国空军即将接收3架巴基斯坦航空联合体(PAC)生产的JF-17多用途战斗机。同时尼空军也将接收5架俄罗斯米-35N攻击直升机和3架巴西EMB-314超级巨嘴鸟教练/攻击机。

The 2nd airforce will equip JF-17, pilot training in China












China new designed FFG for export, with small AESA and 32x VLS cells
057护卫舰应有32单元垂直发射系统 76毫米主炮和ak630隐身版副炮 4联装yj83反舰导弹 和一座红旗10防空导弹 而最为重要的是采用了一体化桅杆设计顶部4面无死角相控阵雷达.舰首为封闭甲板设计.排水量接近5千吨，推测应该为抢占国外高端护卫舰市场而设计的型号，推测中国海军并未采纳此方案

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

SCMP reported that Sri Lanka interested to buy Y-20 
12月3日，香港《南华早报》“独家”爆料称，斯里兰卡或许将从中国采购运-20运输机，使其成为除中国外首批装备该机的国家之一。中国专家表示，运输机的技术敏感度相对较低，从这个角度看，运-20出口问题不大，但目前需要解决运-20的产量问题。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> SCMP reported that Sri Lanka interested to buy Y-20
> 12月3日，香港《南华早报》“独家”爆料称，斯里兰卡或许将从中国采购运-20运输机，使其成为除中国外首批装备该机的国家之一。中国专家表示，运输机的技术敏感度相对较低，从这个角度看，运-20出口问题不大，但目前需要解决运-20的产量问题。




IMO highly unlikely ! Sri Lanka barely has the money nor the requirement for a strategic airlifter. IMO the Y-9E would be a good choice, but the Y-20 is a bit of an overkill for the SAF.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> IMO highly unlikely ! Sri Lanka barely has the money nor the requirement for a strategic airlifter. IMO the Y-9E would be a good choice, but the Y-20 is a bit of an overkill for the SAF.
> 
> Deino


 
If Sri Lanka AF is just need buy 2. I think it's within their capabilities in terms of finance. Why would they not need a oversized military cargo plane? They can just shove in helo or MBT into Y-20 and fulfill their strategic need of transporting anywhere in the whole of South Asia region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damiendehorn

Wonder what the price of a Y20 is? If it's commercially viable, BAF should consider purchase and setup a commercial arm as we ship a lot of products by air to the middle east and europe. We currently have to hire Ukrainian 124s for the UN flights or commercial airlines. This would amoritise the cost and help with training....


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> China new designed FFG for export, with small AESA and 32x VLS cells
> 057护卫舰应有32单元垂直发射系统 76毫米主炮和ak630隐身版副炮 4联装yj83反舰导弹 和一座红旗10防空导弹 而最为重要的是采用了一体化桅杆设计顶部4面无死角相控阵雷达.舰首为封闭甲板设计.排水量接近5千吨，推测应该为抢占国外高端护卫舰市场而设计的型号，推测中国海军并未采纳此方案
> View attachment 357279
> View attachment 357280
> View attachment 357281


tell me more about this beautiful ship


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> If Sri Lanka AF is just need buy 2. I think it's within their capabilities in terms of finance. Why would they not need a oversized military cargo plane? They can just shove in helo or MBT into Y-20 and fulfill their strategic need of transporting anywhere in the whole of South Asia region.




But what kind of strategic need has Sri Lanka to transport a helo or MBT somewhere in the whole of SA ???


----------



## damiendehorn

Deino said:


> But what kind of strategic need has Sri Lanka to transport a helo or MBT somewhere in the whole of SA ???



UN deployment?


----------



## BDforever

Deino said:


> But what kind of strategic need has Sri Lanka to transport a helo or MBT somewhere in the whole of SA ???


Sri Lanka to Also Use New Y-20 Military Transport Planes from China as Civilian Airliners

Read more: http://en.yibada.com/articles/17694...tary-transport-planes-china.htm#ixzz4RxypYVju


damiendehorn said:


> UN deployment?


----------



## Godman

*Sri Lanka to buy Chinese military transport aircraft Xian Y-20; are they "good workhorses"?*

2016-12-05 12:39:44 IST
ByAditya Bhat
_




Sri Lanka seeks Chinese dual use transport planes. In Picture: Harbin Y-12 II of Sri Lankan air force. Wiki Commons/AKS.9955
Sri Lanka seems to have opted for Chinese-made Xian Y-20 as it looks to bolster military transport planes in its inventory.

Chinese military transport planes have received a thumbs up from none other than Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe, who termed them as "good workhorses."

"I have travelled around in some of the Chinese transport planes we have. They are good workhorses. Some people have raised questions about their quality, but I have always said, 'Look, as far as I am concerned, I will always underwrite Chinese military transport planes'. We will buy two more," Wickremesinghe told South China Morning Post in an interview.

The report noted that Sri Lanka might be offered the newly-developed Xian Y-20, and might also become the first export country for Xian Y-20. Sri Lanka has experience in using Chinese transport planes as it currently uses Harbin Y-12, Xian MA60 and Shaanxi Y-8. Currently, Sri Lanka uses Antonov An-32 for its heavy transport duties and C-130 Hercules for its tactical transport duties.

Xian Y-20 has the distinction of being the first cargo aircraft to use 3D printing technology and the largest military aircraft to enter production.

Sri Lanka is looking at dual use planes that can carry tourists and be deployed for military duties. Wickremesinghe said that the country is going in for such aircraft as it's "airports have excess capacity."

India was concerned over Sri Lanka tilting towards China, especially during the presidency of Mahila Rajapaksa. China has several investments in the island country and will be beginning work on the $1.4 billion development project, Colombo Port City.

Moreover, Sri Lanka has also given 80 percent of Hambantota deep sea port to a Chinese company, China Merchants Holdings, on a 99-year lease for $1.1 billion. It was built and financed by China Merchants Holdings, but has not seen any ships.

Sri Lanka is yet to take a decision on contract for fighter jet. Earlier, it was reported that Sri Lanka was planning to buy 12 JF-17, multi-role combat aircraft developed jointly by the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex and the Chengdu Aircraft Corporation of China. But Sri Lankan defence officials dismissed the reports. It was believed that the deal was cancelled over Indian diplomatic pressure. India is eyeing Sri Lanka as a market for its LCA Tejas aircraft.

"China, India, Sweden and Russia have made offers, we are studying them," Wickremesinghe said.

The current government has softened its stand over Chinese investments after the previous government bungled up on debt repayment. Sri Lanka's foreign debt has increased from 36 percent of GDP in 2010 to 94 percent in 2015.

Moreover, the report said, a third of Sri Lankan earnings are estimated to be spent on the Chinese debt. But Wickremesinghe believes that the answer for his country's problems could be to make Hambantota port work. He wants it to match with that of China's Shenzhen.

"Why not? I had been to Shenzhen in 1979, it was a paddy field. I was travelling by train from Canton [Guangzhou] to Hong Kong. I went there again in 1987 and saw how it had transformed from a small fishing village," Wickremesinghe said.

https://www.google.lk/amp/amp.ibtim...good-workhorses-706965?client=ms-android-oppo
_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kaniska

My impression is that Chines products are good value for money. Usually, price wise, it is cheaper than US,Western and Russian products.


----------



## Makarena

with SL financial condition, they would be lucky to buy Y-7 or 8. Not to mention, China's air force will need all Y-20 China can produce for the next decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Makarena said:


> with SL financial condition, they would be lucky to buy Y-7 or 8. Not to mention, China's air force will need all Y-20 China can produce for the next decade.


I think Y-8 has cease production and switch to Y-9. Myanmar AF will be first customer.


----------



## GR!FF!N

Y-20?

I guess for SL,even IL-76 will be overkill.

for exactly why do they need "Chinese C-17"s?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

GR!FF!N said:


> Y-20?
> 
> I guess for SL,even IL-76 will be overkill.
> 
> for exactly why do they need "Chinese C-17"s?



Dual use technology, it doesn't necessarily have to be used for military purposes. At the end of the day they also function as large cargo planes, useful for disaster relief purposes, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Concerning Sri Lanka's interest in the Y-20 it's once again a typical media-hyped misinformation:

Following this interview the Sri Lankan PM never mentioned Y-20 in the original interview with SCMP, only that he was interested in buying "..two more" Chinese transport aircraft. He mentioned that the SAF currently operates Y-12's and MA60's from China and that they also have a couple of C-130's. There was nothing, not a single word on an aircraft in the class of C-17 or Y-20.



> Sri Lanka will buy more military transport planes from China and seek its help in transforming its failed Hambantota port into a hub comparable with Shenzhen, Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe told _This Week in Asia_ in an exclusive interview.



http://www.scmp.com/week-asia/geopo...ina-sri-lanka-relations-are-getting-new-wings

As such the Y-20 was referenced by other commentators as a possibility due to its recent success and public appearance at Zhuhai was well as the latest offering from China.

Therefore before the fan-boys again jump on the celebration waggon ... a Y-20-purchase is as unlikely as a purchase of €fighters for the PLAAF. In mind of Sri Lanka's geography and financial position at best a Y-9E would be much more likely.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GR!FF!N

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Dual use technology, it doesn't necessarily have to be used for military purposes. At the end of the day they also function as large cargo planes, useful for disaster relief purposes, etc.



Of course,but even then,using an aircraft in the class of C-130 might have made sense.

C-17 is an aircraft for taking massive cargo to a long distance.Sri Lanka is having size of a state(small) in India.For them,a lot of hardware is in priority,like an OPV,FAC,Helo and Fighter Jets.Buying white elephants make little sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

File photo of Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte.

Philippines has decided to accept firearms offer from China which will be payable over 25 years, President Rodrigo Duterte said Sunday.

"China is pressing me on the firearms, which are already there. I'll accept them. They're rushing it," Duterte was quoted as saying by AP. Duterte further said that he'll ask his defense secretary to send military officials to China to receive the firearms.

Philippines is also considering purchasing sniper rifles from Russia. Defense Secretary Delfin Lorenzana said that the Philippine army and marines would undertake a study to see whether a deal could be forged.

Philippines has turned to other countries for defense equipment as it is struggling to modernize its underfunded military in recent years, after its fall out with Obama Administration.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/17...ines_With_25_Year_Repayment_Plan#.WE54p-Z95PY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

I think China is offering 056 Corvette to Philippine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Makarena

Beast said:


> I think China is offering 056 Corvette to Philippine.



if that is true, I feel like all those months of antagonism just like a dream now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> I think China is offering 056 Corvette to Philippine.


Mostly offer NORINCO CQ-A 5.56mm rifle to replace M4 rifle from America.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nadeemkhan110

China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) has expanded its range of remote weapon stations (RWS) with the development of the UW4A.

NORINCO has moved to widen the range of tracked and wheeled armoured fighting vehicles (AFVs) that it is now offering for export and some of these are now being marketed with different turrets and RWS to meet end users’ specific operational requirements.

According to janes.com, the UW4A remote weapon station is armed with an electrically operated 30 mm dual-feed cannon and a 7.62 mm co-axial machine gun (MG), and is fitted with two banks of six 76 mm electrically operated grenade launchers on the lower part of the mount.

Weapons are laid onto the target by the operator using a flat panel display (FPD) inside the vehicle. A computerised fire control system (FCS) provides a high first round hit probably under day and night conditions while the platform is stationary or moving.

The RWS carries 120 rounds of 30 mm ammunition and 200 rounds of 7.62 mm ammunition in the ready use position, with additional rounds carried in the hull for manual reloading.

The weapon station traverses through 360° at a maximum speed of up to 45° per second and elevates from -5° to 55° at a maximum speed of up to 25° per second.

The UW4A’s sensor pack in installed externally on the right side and consists of a day sight, a colour CCD camera, an uncooled thermal imager, and a laser rangefinder. The latter not only increases accuracy but makes certain that targets are engaged within the effective range of the armament.

At this stage, it has not been confirmed if the new station has been developed to meet the operational requirements of the Chinese army or the export market.

Source: Janes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

nadeemkhan110 said:


> The RWS carries 120 rounds of 30 mm ammunition and 200 rounds of 7.62 mm ammunition in the ready use position, with additional rounds carried in the hull for *manual reloading*.


Wow that reduces its utility. Pakistan should work on it and make a better product.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Pakistan Army testing China Z-10 armed helo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Pakistan Airforce JF-17

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IblinI

The first batch in 2017,guess who is the customer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

cnleio said:


> Pakistan Airforce JF-17
> 
> View attachment 364044
> View attachment 364045
> View attachment 364046
> View attachment 364047
> View attachment 364048
> View attachment 364050
> View attachment 364051
> View attachment 364052


Just upgrade the radar , use Chinese engines and the flight controls, I think this plane can kill the LCA easily.



cnleio said:


> Mostly offer NORINCO CQ-A 5.56mm rifle to replace M4 rifle from America.
> View attachment 360056
> View attachment 360057


We should sell this to India since they can't make a decent rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBUS-CXK

*Thailand will purchase a total of 49 VT4 main battle tanks from China*

The army commander in chief of Thailand has announced that the country will purchase more military equipment from China. The Thai army had signed an agreement to purchase 28 *VT-4 main battle tanks* from China and in the second phase would procure more such tanks until it has a full fleet of 49 tanks in fiscal year 2017.




*Chinese-made VT4 main battle tank at Zhuhai air Show Live demonstration in November 2016.

After problems with the delivery of 49 T-84 Oplot tanks ordered from Ukraine, the army committee which decides on military hardware procurements has opted to cut the number of tanks to be bought from Ukraine and buy more from China instead, said General Chalermchai, Thai army commander-in-chief.

However, the Ukrainian tank maker should be able to deliver all 49 tanks to the Thai army by October, 2017, added General Chalermchai. 

The Royal Thai army ordered 49 T-84 Oplot from Ukraine in 2011 for USD240 million, although the production of the Thai tanks has been subject to serious delays due to conflict in Ukraine in 2014 and 2015. 

The T-84 Oplot is main batle tank developed by the Ukrainian Company Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau, which is Ukraine's leading design authority for armoured fighting vehicles. The Oplot MBT armament includes a 125mm gun, 7.62mm coaxial machine gun and 12.7mm anti-aircraft machine gun. 

Currently Thai army uses American-made M-41 since 1957. Thai army needs to replace this old tanks by new generation of main battle tanks. 

The VT4 also named MBT-3000 is a new generation of main battle tank designed and manufactured by the Chinese Defense Company NORINCO. 

The main armament of the MBT-3000 consists of 125mm smoothbore gun fitted with a thermal sleeve and fume extractor. It is fed by an automatic loader which holds a total of 22 projectiles and charges which can be loaded at the rate of eight per minute. 

The overall layout of the VT4 is conventional with the driver's compartment at the front, fighting compartment in the centre and power pack at the rear. 

The turret is in the centre and is of all-welded steel armour construction to which a layer of composite armour has been added over the frontal arc. To increase the body side protection, the VT4 can be fitted with explosive reactive armour (ERA). Stowage baskets are mounted to the rear and each side of the turret.
*
http://www.armyrecognition.com/janu...t4_main_battle_tanks_from_china_10301176.html

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## TaiShang

2017 will likely be a more profitable year for China's defense industry than 2016 was.

I guess more SEA nation will turn to China for defense systems procurement.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> 2017 will likely be a more profitable year for China's defense industry than 2016 was.
> 
> I guess more SEA nation will turn to China for defense systems procurement.



Indeed. The 1st batch of 155mm howizters destined for Algeria in 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## I S I

TaiShang said:


> 2017 will likely be a more profitable year for China's defense industry than 2016 was.
> 
> I guess more SEA nation will turn to China for defense systems procurement.


That's because Chinese defence equipment comes without any strings attached. A big plus IMO. US will loose many percent of market share in next few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SBUS-CXK

BDforever said:


> The PLA PLZ45 Self Propelled Gun | TankNutDave
> check it out. The photo is not available but it is located in Savar Cantonment and Saidpur Cantonment (if anyone go there, he will see it)
> 
> Saudi Arabia, Bangladesh and Kuwait have it


I always thought that only Kuwait to buy our PLZ-45.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Two said:


> *Thailand will purchase a total of 49 VT4 main battle tanks from China*
> 
> The army commander in chief of Thailand has announced that the country will purchase more military equipment from China. The Thai army had signed an agreement to purchase 28 *VT-4 main battle tanks* from China and in the second phase would procure more such tanks until it has a full fleet of 49 tanks in fiscal year 2017.
> View attachment 366763
> 
> *Chinese-made VT4 main battle tank at Zhuhai air Show Live demonstration in November 2016.
> 
> After problems with the delivery of 49 T-84 Oplot tanks ordered from Ukraine, the army committee which decides on military hardware procurements has opted to cut the number of tanks to be bought from Ukraine and buy more from China instead, said General Chalermchai, Thai army commander-in-chief.
> 
> However, the Ukrainian tank maker should be able to deliver all 49 tanks to the Thai army by October, 2017, added General Chalermchai.
> 
> The Royal Thai army ordered 49 T-84 Oplot from Ukraine in 2011 for USD240 million, although the production of the Thai tanks has been subject to serious delays due to conflict in Ukraine in 2014 and 2015.
> 
> The T-84 Oplot is main batle tank developed by the Ukrainian Company Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau, which is Ukraine's leading design authority for armoured fighting vehicles. The Oplot MBT armament includes a 125mm gun, 7.62mm coaxial machine gun and 12.7mm anti-aircraft machine gun.
> 
> Currently Thai army uses American-made M-41 since 1957. Thai army needs to replace this old tanks by new generation of main battle tanks.
> 
> The VT4 also named MBT-3000 is a new generation of main battle tank designed and manufactured by the Chinese Defense Company NORINCO.
> 
> The main armament of the MBT-3000 consists of 125mm smoothbore gun fitted with a thermal sleeve and fume extractor. It is fed by an automatic loader which holds a total of 22 projectiles and charges which can be loaded at the rate of eight per minute.
> 
> The overall layout of the VT4 is conventional with the driver's compartment at the front, fighting compartment in the centre and power pack at the rear.
> 
> The turret is in the centre and is of all-welded steel armour construction to which a layer of composite armour has been added over the frontal arc. To increase the body side protection, the VT4 can be fitted with explosive reactive armour (ERA). Stowage baskets are mounted to the rear and each side of the turret.
> *
> http://www.armyrecognition.com/janu...t4_main_battle_tanks_from_china_10301176.html





cirr said:


> Indeed. The 1st batch of 155mm howizters destined for Algeria in 2017
> 
> View attachment 366773
> 
> View attachment 366774


price ?  and what is the name of that howitzer ?


----------



## Makarena

Two said:


> I always thought that only Kuwait to buy our PLZ-45.



saudi bought it too. This is one of the best arms China ever produced

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBUS-CXK

BDforever said:


> price ?  and what is the name of that howitzer ?


Is still the PLZ45 type 155 mm self-propelled howitzer.
But I am curious, Algeria and no threat of war, buy so many weapons to do? Last year imported 3 C28A ship frigate, This year began to buy PLZ 45. to buy dozens of aircraft from Russia... What does Algeria want to do?



Makarena said:


> saudi bought it too. This is one of the best arms China ever produced


Saudi and Thailand, Pakistan, Egypt, Iran, iraq. is China's early arms customers. in 1988 year, China has exported DF-3 ballistic missiles to Saudi. During the Iran-Iraq war, China also to Iran and Iraq to export aircraft, tanks and artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Henry ME 95

http://www.janes.com/article/66778/norinco-launches-new-tank-destroyer
China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) has expanded its armoured vehicle portfolio with the development of the ST2 tracked 105 mm Tank Destroying Vehicle (TDV), which is understood to have been developed specifically for the export market rather than the People's Liberation Army (PLA).
The hull is similar to that used on the earlier generation NORINCO YW534 (Type 89) armoured personnel carrier (APC) - which has not been manufactured for some years - but with six road wheel stations either side rather than five.
While new platforms could be built, it is possible that the ST2 could use refurbished and upgraded vehicles.
The forward part of the hull sides slope inwards but at the rear they are more vertical to enable the turret, with its larger ring, to be installed. The driver is seated front left with the diesel powerpack to the right.
The ST2 TDV consists of a fully tracked platform fitted with a welded steel three-person turret mounted in the middle. The 105 mm rifled gun has a muzzle brake, fume extractor, and thermal sleeve, but does not currently appear to be fitted with a muzzle reference system (MRS), which would enable the weapon to be bore sighted without the crew leaving the vehicle.
A total of 32 rounds of 105 mm ammunition are carried with the mix depending on the role the ST2 TDV is expected to undertake.
As well as firing the standard natures of 105 mm ammunition including armour-piercing fin-stabilised discarding sabot - tracer (APFSDS-T), high-explosive anti-tank (HEAT), high explosive (HE), and a recently developed bunker busting round, it can also fire a gun-launched guided projectile (GLGP), which NORINCO is marketing as the GP2.
The GLGP has a maximum range of up to 5,000 m and is fitted with a tandem HEAT warhead that is claimed to penetrate 650 mm of rolled homogeneous armour (RHA) protected by explosive reactive armour (ERA).


----------



## Akasa

Tracked self-propelled AT gun? I never knew Norinco had a time machine for the 1970s.


----------



## Beast

SinoSoldier said:


> Tracked self-propelled AT gun? I never knew Norinco had a time machine for the 1970s.


This machine is design for export market. Now we have F-22 5th gen stealth fighter. Does that mean all other lower gen fighter project shall be abandoned? 

Do most Africa armies has the finance to buy VT-4, leopard 2 or Abrams tank in masses?


----------



## Pandora

Beast said:


> This machine is design for export market. Now we have F-22 5th gen stealth fighter. Does that mean all other lower gen fighter project shall be abandoned?
> 
> Do most Africa armies has the finance to buy VT-4, leopard 2 or Abrams tank in masses?



Even US had to scale back from their USS Zumwalt due to expensive price tag. A simple solution sometime is most optimum for desired tasks. AT gun with armoured piercing rounds can decimate any tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Henry ME 95 said:


> http://www.janes.com/article/66778/norinco-launches-new-tank-destroyer
> China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) has expanded its armoured vehicle portfolio with the development of the ST2 tracked 105 mm Tank Destroying Vehicle (TDV), which is understood to have been developed specifically for the export market rather than the People's Liberation Army (PLA).
> The hull is similar to that used on the earlier generation NORINCO YW534 (Type 89) armoured personnel carrier (APC) - which has not been manufactured for some years - but with six road wheel stations either side rather than five.
> While new platforms could be built, it is possible that the ST2 could use refurbished and upgraded vehicles.
> The forward part of the hull sides slope inwards but at the rear they are more vertical to enable the turret, with its larger ring, to be installed. The driver is seated front left with the diesel powerpack to the right.
> The ST2 TDV consists of a fully tracked platform fitted with a welded steel three-person turret mounted in the middle. The 105 mm rifled gun has a muzzle brake, fume extractor, and thermal sleeve, but does not currently appear to be fitted with a muzzle reference system (MRS), which would enable the weapon to be bore sighted without the crew leaving the vehicle.
> A total of 32 rounds of 105 mm ammunition are carried with the mix depending on the role the ST2 TDV is expected to undertake.
> As well as firing the standard natures of 105 mm ammunition including armour-piercing fin-stabilised discarding sabot - tracer (APFSDS-T), high-explosive anti-tank (HEAT), high explosive (HE), and a recently developed bunker busting round, it can also fire a gun-launched guided projectile (GLGP), which NORINCO is marketing as the GP2.
> The GLGP has a maximum range of up to 5,000 m and is fitted with a tandem HEAT warhead that is claimed to penetrate 650 mm of rolled homogeneous armour (RHA) protected by explosive reactive armour (ERA).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

AV-18 & AV-16 AAV in Venezuela

Oil for weapon 
委内瑞拉海军陆战队曝光VN-18两栖装甲战车和VN-16两栖步兵战车。同时深陷危机的委内瑞拉利用中国贷款不但增加石油产能，缓解了国内经济危机，而且偿还了大量中国债务，目前待偿的债务为200亿美元。VN-18两栖装甲战车是解放军05式水陆两栖坦克的外卖型号，VN-16两栖步兵战车则是04式步战车的出口型，这两款装备均是解放军最尖端的主战装甲武器。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

SinoSoldier said:


> Tracked self-propelled AT gun? I never knew Norinco had a time machine for the 1970s.



The article said:-
_The hull is similar to that used on the earlier generation NORINCO YW534 (Type 89) armoured personnel carrier (APC) - which has not been manufactured for some years - but with six road wheel stations either side rather than five.
While new platforms could be built, it is possible that the ST2 could use refurbished and upgraded vehicles.

Source: __https://defence.pk/threads/norinco-unveils-new-tank-destroyer-for-export.471730/#ixzz4VQqqwqB8_

Very likely a made to order configuration for ready export customers with limited budget. IMO ideal for bursting old T-54s, the Toyota and Nissan technicals, bunkers and snipers in buildings in Syria, Iraq and other battlefields against ISIS and rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Next version for export will from China

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Army research

cnleio said:


> Next version for export will from China
> 
> View attachment 367587


Is that JFT?? airframe changes ??? Explain this please


----------



## grey boy 2

cnleio said:


> Next version for export will from China
> 
> View attachment 367587


JF-17 (FC-1) block 3?


----------



## I S I

cnleio said:


> Next version for export will from China
> 
> View attachment 367587


Photoshop fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Army research said:


> Is that JFT?? airframe changes ??? Explain this please


New version add conformal fuel tank、laser designation pod、warning antenna, It will ... appear

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Army research

cnleio said:


> It will ... appear
> 
> 
> View attachment 367648


I saw irst km first pic and extra space like on f16 block 52+ , means better electronics , so the Chinese have taken influence from f16


----------



## cnleio

Army research said:


> I saw irst km first pic and extra space like on f16 block 52+ , means better electronics , so the Chinese have taken influence from f16


F-16 is a famous jet ... China is learning from the good design.

Here is 2009 old news, China was researching the conformal fuel tank in wind tunnel, already spent 8 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aziqbal

Is 155mm coming with ammunition and command vehicles ?


----------



## grey boy 2

Russia bought 8 CHD622V20 engines from China for its new 21631 FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pepsi Cola

*Terrific — Libyan Militants Now Have Deadly Chinese Landmines*
*The Type 84 makes an appearance in Benghazi*
by ARNAUD DELALANDE






On Dec. 8, 2016, a social media account supporting the Libyan National Army — one of two main forces battling for control of war-torn Libya — published footage of an unused, Chinese-made Type 84 remotely-delivered anti-vehicle landmine along with a Type 122-15 ATML rocket.

The rocket was apparently found in the Ganfouda district of Benghazi, in a neighborhood that the Tobruk-based LNA had seized from the Benghazi Revolutionaries Shura Council, an Islamist militia.

The footage apparently marks the first appearance of the Chinese mine in Libya since 2011 — and, more importantly, the first evidence that a Libyan Islamic group has gotten its hands on the munition.






The Type 84 mine is an air-dispersed landmine with an explosively-formed penetrator warhead that can penetrate up to 110 millimeters of rolled homogeneous armor.

The Type 122-15 ATML rocket — the export version of China’s GBL212 122- millimeter rocket — includes an ejection charge, a main body containing six scatterable mines and a nose cone. The type is launched from BM-21 Grad multiple launch rocket systems.

The GLD220 variant of the Type 84 disarms itself after 72 hours — and also features a self-destruct function that can trigger between four and 72 hours after deployment. Once the rocket launches, a time fuse activates at a predetermined distance. The rocket’s head bursts, ejecting the mines, which then descend under parachutes.






Type 122–15 rocket. Capture via the author
During the descent, the three legs at the feet of the mines open downward to form a tip that pierces the ground. The mine is then armed.

The Type 84 is not a cluster munition, unlike the Type 81 which can deliver explosive submunitions. Hezbollah used Type 81s during the 2006 conflict in south Lebanon.

Still, “the Type 84 mine is extremely dangerous and should not be handled or disturbed, as it is equipped with a sensitive magnetic influence fuse that also functions as an inherent anti-disturbance feature,” wrote Mark Hiznay, a researcher in the arms division of Human Rights Watch.

“The magnetic influence fuse explodes the mine when it detects a change in its immediate magnetic environment. That change can result from a vehicle passing over the mine or a person approaching it while wearing or carrying a sufficient amount of ferrous metal, such as military equipment or even a camera.

“Additionally, given the sensitivity of the fuse, any change in orientation or movement of the mine may cause the fuse to function.”



The first use of the Type 84 landmine in Libya was reported by C.J. Chiversof _The New York Times_ and confirmed by Human Rights Watch. The rockets were launched on May 5, 2011 in the port area of the city of Misrata by forces loyal to then-Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi.

Two guards patrolling the port in a truck ran over two of the mines. One guard was seriously wounded in the blast. An international deminer was killed in Dafniya in March 2012 and two injured in November 2011 when they tried to defuse a Type 84 submunition.
The LNA Air Force is known to have used cluster munitionssince at least 2015 in its attacks on Islamist militia in Derna and Benghazi.

Since the current round of fighting broke out in Libya in 2014, civilians in eastern Libya have found themselves trapped between the LNA’s cluster bombs, indiscriminate Emirati air strikes and the Islamists’ dispersed landmines launched by Islamist militia fighters.

Libya is not the only war zone where the Type 84 mine poses a risk. In April 2014, a video posted by the Syrian “Dignity Brigade” depicted Type 84 submunitions and components in the area near Sawaysa in the Syrian province of Quneitra in the Golan Heights.

The rockets were reportedly launched by Syrian government forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*China 's submarine export timetable expose Thailand announced the purchase*
*Updated: January 18, 2017 Views: 4 
*
According to the British 'Jane's Defense Weekly' website on January 17 reported that the Royal Thai Navy said it plans to receive before 2026 three conventional submarines, the Thai Navy recently confirmed that imports from China Three conventional submarines, the outside world is generally considered to be China's own submarine-level submarine export model - S26T submarine. 




*
*According to foreign media reports, in June 2016, the Thai military approved the price of one billion US dollars from China to introduce three submarines, the Chinese submarine defeated France, Germany, South Korea and other countries, access to the Southeast Asian navy power orders, In addition to the excellent performance of the Chinese submarine, the Chinese are also willing to export projects with a ten-year installment discount, the final access to Thailand orders.
*
*According to reports, S26T submarine and China's other S20 submarine is basically similar to the other, can be regarded as a narrow version of the Chinese Navy 039A submarine, water displacement of 1850 tons, underwater 2300 tons, the maximum speed of 18 knots, 8000 nautical miles, a total of equipped with six 533 mm torpedo tubes, can launch wire-guided torpedoes and Eagle-82 anti-ship missiles, with strong anti-submarine and anti-ship capabilities, in addition, according to customer needs, The installation of AIP does not rely on aerodynamic devices.

China's submarine in recent years in the international market gains, it is reported that, in addition to the Thai Navy procurement 3, the Pakistani Navy also 4 billion US dollars ordered eight similar submarines, the Bengal Navy also introduced two 035-level conventional Submarines, foreign media that, after the introduction of foreign advanced technology absorption, and the continuous improvement of their technological level, China's submarines, especially conventional submarines have been among the ranks of the world-class, with China's submarines in foreign 'conquering', the future will be More countries to join in this ranks. 
http://www.top-news.top/news-12653921.html

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## grey boy 2

Sudan air force place order of 6 JL-9 (export version FTC-2000) 继贵飞公司前期在部装分厂召开外贸型山鹰飞机部装生产状态检查会，并按有关意见建议完成相关问题整改后，贵飞公司首架外贸山鹰飞机于元月13日正式在部装分厂开铆！此前有消息将出口苏丹空军总计六架山鹰教练机，外销代号为FTC-2000。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

Senegal army crossing border (Jan 20th) into Gambia on VN2.






http://mil.huanqiu.com/gt/2017-01/2859182.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

Saudi inducts *300* Chinese Yi Long UAV. http://photo.sina.cn/album_8_326_48208.htm?vt=4&pos=24&ch=8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Makarena

that's a lot


----------



## Deino

wanglaokan said:


> Saudi inducts *300* Chinese Yi Long UAV. http://photo.sina.cn/album_8_326_48208.htm?vt=4&pos=24&ch=8




But IMO that's clearly a not a Wing Loong, but more a CH-4 with a different "heard" similar to the CH-5.

Just look at the air intake under the rear, the tail fins are more vertically and the chine more pronounced.

Looks IMO like a custom-made version of the CH-4.






PS: here is alos says the same:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824831989677035520

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Makarena said:


> that's a lot


 300 millions USD for 300 UAV, that's a very good deal. With these money, Saudi only can buy 10 units USAAF predator UAV. The main problem is that USA didn't agree to sell KSA the UAV, while China is willing to support KSA in it's tough time.


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> But IMO that's clearly a not a Wing Loong, but more a CH-4 with a different "heard" similar to the CH-5.
> 
> Just look at the air intake under the rear, the tail fins are more vertically and the chine more pronounced.
> 
> Looks IMO like a custom-made version of the CH-4.
> 
> View attachment 372324
> 
> 
> PS: here is alos says the same:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824831989677035520




Like I said ... it's a modified CH-4 !!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Incog_nito

With the presence of Anti Tank weapons, UCAVs, and other Anti Tank weapons - there won't be any expensive tanks out there...


----------



## 52051

For african warlords who still fight wars with spears, even such weapons could be considered overkill.

One of my classmate who is now a salesman of China Norinco export in one africa country, he told me armed force there actually prefer T-54/55 Type-59 and other low tech weapons over more advanced versions, not just because it is cheaper, but also because it take much less efforts to train their soldiers to use them, and their opponents are just as ill equiped as themselves so advanced MBT make little difference in battlefield than T-54/55.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

wanglaokan said:


> 300 millions USD for 300 UAV, that's a very good deal. With these money, Saudi only can buy 10 units USAAF predator UAV. The main problem is that USA didn't agree to sell KSA the UAV, while China is willing to support KSA in it's tough time.



Damn that is a good deal. Hope BD gets similar consideration too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China CH-4 UAV sold to Saudi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

If one day our UAV can carry anti ship missle，wow!


----------



## cnleio

wanglaokan said:


> If one day our UAV can carry anti ship missle，wow!


Sure ... China "Could Shadow" UAV can carry YJ anti-ship missile, displayed on 2016 ZhuHai AirShow

YJ-9E is one smaller anti-ship missile, usually carried by Navy helicopter.

















Next years, UAVs from China can export to foreign military force

*Wing Long-I UAV*






*Could Shadow UAV*






*CH-5 UAV*






*Wing Long-II UAV*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

CH-4 in Saudi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> China CH-4 UAV sold to Saudi
> 
> View attachment 373096




So this confirmed that Saudi Arabia does in fact uses CH instead of Wing Loongs as reported previously or do they operate both ?


----------



## razgriz19

Deino said:


> So this confirmed that Saudi Arabia does in fact uses CH instead of Wing Loongs as reported previously or do they operate both ?



Since they're dirt cheap, i wouldn't be surprised if both systems are in service


----------



## cirr

*China to sell new short-range missiles to foreign countries for anti-terror ops*

WORLD Updated: Feb 03, 2017 13:31 IST

PTI, Beijing





*In this Monday, Aug. 1, 2016 photo released by Xinhua News Agency, a missile is launched from a guided-missile destroyer during a live ammunition drill in the East China Sea. (AP Photo)*

China plans to sell to foreign countries its new short-range air-to-surface missile which can be mounted on drones and is designed for anti-terrorism operations.

The China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics, the country’s largest military drone exporter by number of products sold overseas, said it recently conducted live-fire tests on the AR-2 short-range air-to-surface missile in northwestern China.

The AR-2 is seen as tough competition for US, French and Israeli missiles, state-run China Daily reported on Friday.

With a weight of about 20 kilograms and a 5 kilograms warhead, an AR-2 has a maximum range of 8 kms and a top speed of 735 kms per hour. It is effective against personnel, armoured cars, houses or bunkers, its designers said.

A CH-4 reconnaissance/combat drone was used in the tests, though the missile can also be mounted on other CH drones, officials said.

The academy’s CH-series drones have been sold to military users in over 10 countries, it said. The missile also can be carried by Chinese attack helicopters and other unmanned aircraft after minor technical modifications, they said.

Zeng Like, project manager for the AR-2, said that the academy hopes to win market share from the United States’ AGM-114 Hellfire, widely used in the 1990s and 2000s.

At least 29 nations, including Australia, France and South Korea, deploy the Hellfire.

“There are a lot of counter-terrorism operations and low-intensity conflicts in the world that create a huge demand for low-cost, high-efficiency weapons to hit cars or light-duty, armored vehicles,” he said.

“We believe that most ground targets designated for drones are soft targets or lightly armoured vehicles, so using a heavier missile such as the AGM-114 Hellfire for such operations is a waste,” Like said.

Smaller, cheaper missiles like the AR-2 are powerful enough to handle those targets, and their lighter weight enables a drone to carry more missiles, Zeng said.

The AR-2’s biggest competitors are the US’ AGM-176 Griffin, currently the best-selling lightweight precision-strike weapon, France’s Lightweight Multirole Missile and Israel’s Whip Shot missile, he said.

But, Zeng said, “the AR-2 features strong capabilities and a lower price, so we are positive it will have good market prospects”.

The academy also said *trainees from one of its foreign clients performed a test in which four CH drones were networked to perform as a fleet. It however has not named the foreign client. Ground controllers from the unnamed foreign nation who were trained at the academy guided four CH-4B drones via satellite to work together in a patrol.*

Huang Wei, a senior researcher who oversaw the test, said *the networking of multiple drones* is useful for joint operations in combat. He claimed only China and the US are capable of conducting joint operations using multiple drones.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...-terror-ops/story-fwb4FdJNz1oobnYVtfVpYP.html

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hassan Guy

They've been doing that for a while.


----------



## cnleio

Thailand Army show China KS-1CM anti-aircraft missile



> 据外媒报道，2017年2月4日，泰国南部的素叻他尼空军基地，第7空军联队开放日期间，首次展示了泰国购买的中国KS-1CM地空导弹系统。据悉，到目前为止，泰国已经获得的KS-1CM防空导弹包括一个火力发射连，包括3-4辆自行防空导弹发射器。
> 2016年10月，泰国与中国精密机械进出口公司（CPMIEC）签订了购买中国SAM KS-1（HQ-12）地空导弹系统的合同。
> 泰国因此成为缅甸（改进型KS-1A地空导弹）和土库曼斯坦（改进型KS-1C地空导弹）之后，第3个KS-1 (HQ-12)系列地空导弹的外国客户。泰国购买的是KS-1CM，具体差异未予披露。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*China says it has received its largest foreign drone order: Xinhua*
By Reuters
Published: February 28, 2017
3SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL




PHOTO: AFP

An undisclosed buyer has placed the largest overseas order for China’s home-developed military drones, the Xinhua news agency has reported, in a boost for the Chinese arms industry’s efforts to increase export volumes.

*Iran bans drones in Tehran after device shot down*

The order for the Wing Loong II was placed before the next-generation unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) successfully completed its maiden flight, Xinhua said late on Monday, citing the system’s developer Chengdu Aircraft Design and Research Institute.

It did not identify the buyer or the size of the order.

The Wing Loong II, which has wingspan of more than 20 meters (65 feet), is a medium-altitude, long-endurance UAV that has both reconnaissance and strike capabilities.

It conducted a 31-minute flight for the first time on Monday after taking off from a runway in western China.

“Its flight marks China’s new generation reconnaissance and strike UAV. Following the United States, China becomes another country capable of developing such new-generation, large reconnaissance and strike UAV,” said Li Yidong, chief designer of the series, whose program is overseen by the state-owned Aviation Industry Corp of China.

China has been stepping up research into military drones in the hope that it can steal market share from the United States and Israel with its cheaper technology and willingness to sell to countries that Western states are reluctant to deal with.

The Wing Loong II’s predecessor sells for just $1 million according to Chinese media reports. The US-made MQ-9 Reaper, to which it has sometimes been compared, is priced at around $30 million.

China has previously had limited success exporting manned military aircraft but is hoping to do better with UAVs, given that they are cheaper and easier to manufacture. Foreign buyers for its drones include Nigeria, Pakistan and Egypt.

*Pentagon successfully tests micro-drone swarm*

China’s military modernization has rattled nerves around the region with increasingly assertive moves to bolster its sovereignty claims in the South China Sea and over Taiwan, which it regards as a breakaway province.

It showed off its Chengdu J-20 stealth fighter in public for the first time in November and months earlier put into service a new, domestically developed large transport aircraft.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Most probably KSA .


----------



## Tolkien

Saudi Arabia.


Devil Soul said:


> Foreign buyers for its drones include Nigeria, Pakistan and Egypt.


After IHS JANE'S and IISS even Reuters has now confirmed Burraq is actually Chinese CH-3A.


----------



## Arsalan

For 1mil$ a unit it is dirt cheap!! 

I hope PA gets a couple of squadron strength of these for the operations against TTP. Low cost of operation will be key here. One was reportedly being evaluated in Pak as well (the one that crashed) not confirmed though!


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IblinI

Arsalan said:


> For 1mil$ a unit it is dirt cheap!!
> 
> I hope PA gets a couple of squadron strength of these for the operations against TTP. Low cost of operation will be key here. One was reportedly being evaluated in Pak as well (the one that crashed) not confirmed though!


The price for CH5 and WL2 has gone up dramatically, some says 8 millions a piece.( still much cheaper compared with MQ-9).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Any English news ? pls post here .... 

China sold 300x WingLong-II UAVs (1 billion USD) to Saudi and one CH UAV produce-line.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*Saudi Arabia orders 300 Chinese strike-capable reconnaissance unmanned aerial vehicles*

Defence Blog, 2017-03-20





_Wing Loong II_

Saudi Arabia has signed a contract for the acquisition of 300 of the newest Chinese strike-capable reconnaissance unmanned aerial long-haul vehicles Wing Loong II (also known as Pterodactyl II).

China’s state-run Xinhua news agency reported on 28 February said the deal represented the “biggest overseas purchase order in the history of Chinese [UAV] foreign military sales”. But the identity of the customer and the size and value of the contract were not disclosed.

The export order was revealed on the same day that the Wing Loong II completed its maiden flight.

The new Wing Loong II is a long-endurance strike-capable reconnaissance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) developed by Chengdu Aircraft Design & Research Institute (CADI), a division of the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

CAIG formally unveiled the Wing-Loong II during Air Show China in November 2016. The Wing Loong II has a payload of 400 kg, which can be used for armaments and/or ISR equipment. The Wing-Loong II can reach a top speed of 370 km/h and service ceiling of 9,000 m. It has an endurance of 32 hours.

While observers have noted that the Wing-Loong II bore a strong resemblance to the MQ-9 Reaper, the Wing Loong II is a smaller and lighter platform than the Reaper.





_Wing Loong II_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843885403924918273_*Point to below article by some publication based in India:*_

Saudi Arabia To Buy Chinese UAVs
http://www.defenseworld.net/news/16993/Saudi_Arabia_To_Buy_Chinese_UAVs

*Defenseworld.net has editorial offices in Bangalore and New Delhi, India*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

在马来西亚兰卡威海事航空展上，中国展示了多种新型舰艇模型，其中包括一款4000吨级护卫舰。据推测，这款模型非常接近中国下一代护卫舰054B，采用更简洁的射击，包括全封闭舰艏和一体化桅杆，神似缩小版的055驱逐舰

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arsalan

cnleio said:


> 在马来西亚兰卡威海事航空展上，中国展示了多种新型舰艇模型，其中包括一款4000吨级护卫舰。据推测，这款模型非常接近中国下一代护卫舰054B，采用更简洁的射击，包括全封闭舰艏和一体化桅杆，神似缩小版的055驱逐舰
> 
> View attachment 385609
> View attachment 385610
> View attachment 385611
> View attachment 385612


MIGHTY IMPRESSIVE and exactly what PN should go for (at least in 4-5 years time as current priority seem to be that of the subs and then there is that matter of 1500-2000/2200 ton class coverts). These will give the required air defense capability to the surface fleet.

More specification will be much appreciated, things like the radar and sensor specifications, the missiles it is likely to carry!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Prime Minister of Thailand to approve submarine purchase made in China

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844457148360933376



Prayuth Chan-ocha, the Prime Minister of Thailand at press conference mentioned his approval upon the Chinese-made submarine purchase on March 16th, 2017 (Photo provided by the Office of Prime Minister of Thailand)​
-------

*Prime Minister of Thailand to approve submarine purchase from China*

March 22, 2017 (Wednesday) 14:20 (Thai time) - Newsclip.be

[Thailand] Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-ocha of Thailand said on *Thursday (March 16th, 2017) at a press conference after the Cabinet meeting*, "_Three submarines are necessary_" on Thai navy's purchase planning of a submarine made in China and expressed an idea to allow purchase.

Evaluated a submarine made in China, "_Performance is reasonable, the lowest cost._" It also became a government purchase, also claimed that various services come with it.





_China's Yuan Class S26T type submarine made by China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation_​
The Thai Navy plans to buy three Chinese powered submarines "*Yuan Class S26T type submarine*", totaling 36 billion baht (US$1.07 billion). Five other submarine producing countries included South Korea, Germany, Russia, Sweden and France competed with the Chinese submarine, but the Thai government eventually chose the Chinese-made ones.

The current military government, which came to power in 2014, confronted the West and the United States seeking an early return to civil affairs, strengthening relations with China. The purchase of a submarine will further strengthen its relationship with China including the military aspect, but it is inevitable that the relationship with the alliance, the US, will deteriorate.

The Thai Navy currently does not own any submarine. Until now, he frequently encourages the government to introduce submarines, and in 2012 he consulted former Prime Minister Thaksin Shinawatra administration for the purchase of six German secondhand submarines but was rejected as unnecessary. After that, the Navy built a submarine unit headquarters in the naval base in the eastern part of Thailand without having any submarine, established in 2014.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Some background info from the older news:_

Funding approved for Royal Thai Navy first Yuan Class S26T sub

*Navy secures funds to buy Chinese sub*
25 Jan 2017 at 04:00

WRITER: WASSANA NANUAM

The Royal Thai Navy has secured 13.5 billion baht to purchase a Chinese-made submarine.

It is expected the vessel would be ready to enter service in six years time.

Navy spokesman ACM Jumpol Loompikanon said the money has been included in the 2017 Budget Bill approved by the National Legislative Assembly.

The purchase of the Yuan Class S26T, the first of three Chinese-made submarines which the navy intends to acquire at a total cost of 36 billion baht, should be made this year, he said.

If all goes to plan, Thailand will have its first submarine in service since the early 1950s, he said.

Four small Japanese-made submarines purchased in 1938 were decommissioned in 1951.

The Chinese S26T craft has a submerged displacement of 2,600 tonnes and is equipped with an air-independent propulsion system that allows the submarine to stay under water for up to three weeks at a time, according to the navy.

This first submarine will cost considerably more than the other two — which will be purchased later — because the 13.5 billion baht will also cover weapon system costs, training courses for the crews, visits by Chinese personnel and various maintenance costs, ACM Jumpol said.

Procurement of the first Chinese submarine will be conducted in a government-to-government deal after the cabinet gives its final approval to the contract.

The navy’s intention to purchase new submarines, a proposal it has made under successive governments, has sparked public debate.

Many people think they are unnecessary and would be a waste of money.

Other critics have even questioned whether the Gulf of Thailand is deep enough for submarines to operate in.

The navy has responded to these remarks by claiming it needs to protect the national interest and match the naval defence capabilities of neighbouring countries.

According to regional security sources, Malaysia now has two submarines, while Singapore has four and is about to purchase two more.

Vietnam has six and Indonesia is in the process of replacing two old German-made submarines with three new ones from South Korea.

*Original post bangkokpost.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

An honest question here, what is so special about wing loong 2? 

Isn't CH5 even more advanced? 

Why did Saudi Arabia order wing loong 2, and not CH5?


----------



## 帅的一匹

Bussard Ramjet said:


> An honest question here, what is so special about wing loong 2?
> 
> Isn't CH5 even more advanced?
> 
> Why did Saudi Arabia order wing loong 2, and not CH5?


saudi buy 300 WL II off the shelf. and induct the production line of CH4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

@Bussard Ramjet there is a separate thread for Wing Long and also the procurement of the same by Saudia! PLEASE POST THE QUESTION IN RELEVANT THREAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Arsalan said:


> @Bussard Ramjet there is a separate thread for Wing Long and also the procurement of the same by Saudia! PLEASE POST THE QUESTION IN RELEVANT THREAD.


Agree. I kindly remind posters to stay on topic, thanks.


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> 在马来西亚兰卡威海事航空展上，中国展示了多种新型舰艇模型，其中包括一款4000吨级护卫舰。据推测，这款模型非常接近中国下一代护卫舰054B，采用更简洁的射击，包括全封闭舰艏和一体化桅杆，神似缩小版的055驱逐舰
> 
> View attachment 385609
> View attachment 385610
> View attachment 385611
> View attachment 385612


I hope to see these ships in Pakistan Navy and hope the VLS it has can carry and fire long range cruise missiles such as CJ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China LY-80 medium range anti-aircraft missile weapon system

Pakistan Army LY-80

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

The King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) and China Aerospace Science Technology Corporation (CASC) signed an agreement to manufacture unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) in Saudi Arabia, IHS Jane’s reports.

Specific details of this agreement are not available.

During the 2017 International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX), which took place in Abu Dhabi in the United Arab Emirates in February, Taqnia Aeronautics Company had signed an agreement with China Aerospace Long-March International (ALIT) to manufacture CH-series UAVs in Saudi Arabia.

*Notes & Comments:*

It is not clear if the two agreements are related, but Taqnia and KACST have collaborated on scientific and technological projects for Saudi use. This extending to CH-series drones is plausible.

Considering CASC and ALIT produce and market the CH-series, respectively, it is unclear if the sale large UAV sale announced by Chinese media in February involves the Wing Loong II, as observers had previously believed. The ‘largest order’ appears to have gone to CASC (from Saudi Arabia).

While both are Chinese, CASC and CAIG are competitors in the armed UAV space.

The CASC CH-4B and CAIG Wing Loong II have similar specifications, especially in terms of payload and endurance (Wing Loong II: 400 kg and 32 hours vs. CH-4B: 345 kg and 40 hours). Both UAV platforms can deploy China’s range of air-to-surface munitions, such as the AR-1 laser-guided missile.

Saudi Arabia is a confirmed CH-4B operator and apparent Wing Loong user. While one cannot dismiss the possibility of acquiring both the CH-4B and Wing Loong II in large numbers, the licensed manufacturing aspect of the CASC/ALIT deal indicates that most of these drones will be of the CH-series.

http://quwa.org/2017/03/24/saudi-arabia-will-license-produce-chinese-armed-drones/

--------------

_China should sell similar drone to Mexico, so Mexican border guards can track illegal American immigrants . And definitely this will change the balance of power between US and Mexico, with miniaturized drone & Cheap, Mexican can have upper Hand against US. And those drogue cartel can deliver special cargo to US without risk as well._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Make these affordable toy for Mexicans, they will keep American busy for long long time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

CH-series drones are a good choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Remember wahabis are US ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Jlaw said:


> Remember wahabis are US ally.



Saudis got really angry at Obama for supporting the Iran deal, after that they have been shifting towards China. Donald Trump's anti-Muslim rhertoric have sealed the deal.

It makes sense because China is the world's largest oil importer, and Saudi Arabia's number 1 customer.

It would give China enormous strategic leverage if we could get the GCC on our side, after all they are the world's largest source of hydrocarbons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

China can provide both military and civilian drones to all friendly countries.

In some cases, some supa powers even use China's civilian drone to spy Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Zarvan said:


> I hope to see these ships in Pakistan Navy and hope the VLS it has can carry and fire long range cruise missiles such as CJ-10


The China export VLS for foreign Navy called *LY-80N ship-to-air missile weapon system*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> The China export VLS for foreign Navy called LY-80N ship-to-air missile weapon system.
> 
> View attachment 386769


I think China can make VLS or fit VLS system in these Frigates according to our requirement which can fire long range cruise missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Zarvan said:


> I think China can make VLS or fit VLS system in these Frigates according to our requirement which can fire long range cruise missiles


China has a new VLS system on type052D DDG, which can launch ship-to-air missile / anti-ship missile / cruise missile ... but that one is different with this LY-80N VLS weapon system, the LY-80N VLS on type054A FFG can launch ship-to-air missile / anti-sub rocket-boost torpedo.

Currently China has the VLS weapon system can launch long range cruise missile, and already equip on type052D, just not the LY-80N.

This one:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> China has a new VLS system on type052D DDG, which can launch ship-to-air missile / anti-ship missile / cruise missile ... but that one is different with this LY-80N VLS weapon system, the LY-80N VLS on type054A FFG can launch ship-to-air missile / anti-sub rocket-boost torpedo.
> 
> Currently China has the VLS weapon system can launch long range cruise missile, and already equip on type052D, just not the LY-80N.


Than I hope they place the one they are using on Type 52 D on this ship if Pakistan orders these


----------



## terranMarine

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Make these affordable toy for Mexicans, they will keep American busy for long long time



Now Mexicans don't have to worry about the WALL. Use DJI drones to deliver their white powder stuff to the other side with just some flicks from the thumbs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Jlaw said:


> Remember wahabis are US ally.



Only when these Latino countries are weak and when they have no choice: what Americans are afraid the most is to have enemy near them, so they set the Monroe doctrine and trying to keep other powers away from America and keep those Latino countries very weak so they can not challenge US supremacy, but if China provide drones to Mexican peoples and let our Latino friends to use their own imagination on how to deal with US, American will have very busy to contain UFO near their border.

If Americans want to create trouble for China by using Philippine, Vietnam, Japan and other nations, China can certainly make US taste their own medicine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Only when these Latino countries are weak and when they have no choice: what Americans are afraid the most is to have enemy near them, so they set the Monroe doctrine and trying to keep other powers away from America and keep those Latino countries very weak so they can not challenge US supremacy, but if China provide drones to Mexican peoples and let our Latino friends to use their own imagination on how to deal with US, American will have very busy to contain UFO near their border.
> 
> If Americans want to create trouble for China by using Philippine, Vietnam, Japan and other nations, China can certainly make US taste their own medicine.



Just imagine the sight of hundreds of delivery drones flying back and forth during night time. The physical obstacle is no longer an issue (no matter how tall that is), no risk of being arrested or shot at. I believe Drone taxi made some headlines recently, soon Latinos can easily cross the border with made in China toys. The days of digging tunnels for smuggling drugs or people are over.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Max

Jlaw said:


> Remember wahabis are US ally.



They are diversifying defense reliance which is good for both China and Saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

terranMarine said:


> Just imagine the sight of hundreds of delivery drones flying back and forth during night time. The physical obstacle is no longer an issue (no matter how tall that is), no risk of being arrested or shot at. I believe Drone taxi made some headlines recently, soon Latinos can easily cross the border with made in China toys. The days of digging tunnels for smuggling drugs or people are over.



Make cheap drone for Latinos people and let them use their imagination, US will have a lot of fun to deal not Mexican government but border infiltration

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shadows888

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Make cheap drone for Latinos people and let them use their imagination, US will have a lot of fun to deal not Mexican government but border infiltration



mexico is playing the long con. demographic shift in the US will make it mexico in about 100 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

Royal Thai army VT4 imagination, will be delivered in year 2017.





VT4 in show

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

wanglaokan said:


> Royal Thai army VT4 imagination, will be delivered in year 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VT4 in show


YES, last year Royal Thai Army ordered 400x VT-4 MBTs from China ... this year (2017) VT-4 will appear in Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

cnleio said:


> YES, last year Royal Thai Army ordered *400x* VT-4 MBTs from China ... this year (2017) VT-4 will appear in Thailand.
> 
> View attachment 387043



*400 units?? * It's a real deal, a volume sale!

Roughly how much a unit like that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

samsara said:


> *400 units?? * It's a real deal, a volume sale!
> 
> Roughly how much a unit like that?


The first batch is 50 units, Royal Thai army has the option to go for another 350 units. If nothing come in barricade, the final order number will be 400.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China to open a drone factory in Saudi Arabia*
By: Christopher Diamond, March 28, 2017 (Photo Credit: Wendell Minnick/Staff) 





King Salman signed a deal for a drone factory in Saudi Arabia during a visit to China in March,
when he was accompanied by President Xi Jinping
Getty Images​
WASHINGTON — China will construct a new facility to produce unmanned aerial vehicles in Saudi Arabia, following a recent visit from Saudi King Salman bin Abdul-Aziz Al Saud Salman.

The King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology, Saudi Arabia’s national center for all things science and tech, signed a partnership with China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. on March 16, reported the South China Morning Post.

The new facility is part of a $65 billion deal signed between the Saudi monarch and Chinese President Xi Jinping during a meeting in Beijing to promote stronger ties between the two nations.






CASC produces China’s CH-4 UAV, a drone similar to the U.S. Air Force’s General Atomics MQ-1 Predator. Saudi Arabia, which already operates CH-4 drones, has expressed a desire to grow its fleet. In addition to expanding the Saudi fleet, the new facility can operate as a hub for manufacturing and servicing for other CH-4 operators in the Middle East, including Egypt, Iraq and Jordan.

The CH-4 can carry AR-1 missiles, capable of hitting soldiers, tanks and small boats within 1.5 meters of the target. The Saudi facility will be CASC’s third CH-4 factory outside of China, with facilities in Pakistan and Myanmar.

In 2014, a deal fell through between the two nations when the kingdom sought China’s DF-21D “carrier killer” ballistic missile.

_“The DF-21 deal was turned down as a result of strong opposition in the international community amid the Iran nuclear crisis in the region,”_ Macau-based military observer Antony Wong Dong told the South China Morning Post.

_“Beijing may want to use the CH-4 drone as a substitute project in a bid to please an old friend."_​
http://www.defensenews.com/articles/china-to-open-a-drone-factory-in-saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Hassan Guy

Thats good news for Saudi's drone industry.They've caught up with Israel and Iran drones just like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

That's probably going to be assembly plant + fuselage metal and composite production.

Avionics and armament are going to get shipped from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

If true .300 drones are more then enough to crush houthis with minimum casualties .money hmmm i think thats not a problem for them .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

zestokryl said:


> Thats probaly going to be assemble plant + fuselage metal and composite production
> 
> Avionics and armament are going to get shipped from China


Yes it's likely to be the arrangement, CASC will ship capital equipment (e.g. machines, tools, robotics, large computers) as well as adequate inventories of core components (including sub-systems, special alloy/chemicals/composites) to the factory for final processing & assembly. In addition to logistics and production, the factory can also serve as a testing, repair, maintenance, training and feedback hub for other customers in the whole Middle East region. As economy of scale ramps up, perhaps domestic supply chain will also grow.


> new facility can operate as a hub for manufacturing and servicing for other CH-4 operators in the Middle East, including Egypt, Iraq and Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 帅的一匹

Said a GCC country had made a big order on FD2000 SAM. Does any one know which country is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dy1022

wanglaokan said:


> Said a GCC country had made a big order on FD2000 SAM. Does any one know which country is it?





Iraq,including VT4 MBT， 2.5B USD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

dy1022 said:


> Iraq,including VT4 MBT， 2.5B USD


It said a rich Middle East country, obviously not Iraq. Saudi/UAE/Qatar/?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

A Middle East client [read IRAQ, credit to @xinfengcao] has signed a contract to acquire China's *long-range surface-to-air missile FD-2000* with the China Precision Machinery Import and Export Corporation (CPMIEC).

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848174518870827013

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

VT-4 MBT "Thailand version"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

2017-LIMA, Thailand Army ordered 34x NORICO ZBL-09 8X8 IFVs



> 据TAF记者透露，泰国皇家陆军在兰卡威国际海事航空（LIMA）2017展会上宣布，已经从中国NORICO订购了34架ZBL-09 8×8轮式装甲运兵车和12,506发30mm弹药。
> 
> ZBL-09装甲运兵车可以与乌克兰BTR-3E1进行比较，之前采购并部署在步兵部队。泰国皇家军队将以一个1695万美元的价格购买一个ZBL-09营，并以2020年交付。
> 
> ZBL-09（VN-1 - 出口名称）是NORINCO开发的装甲运兵车。这是一个8×8装甲车的新中国家庭。发展始于20世纪90年代。这辆车受到西方和俄罗斯装甲运兵车的严重影响。 ZBL-09在2006年首次出现进行道路测试。它在2009年首次公开披露。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Thailand's navy will receive three submarines under Bt3.6 billion (US $104.2 million) worth agreement it signed with China.

"It’s finally Chinese submarines for Thailand. But the government would pay for only two as the third one was 'a free gift'," Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha announced Wednesday.

The three submarines are Yuan Class S26 T, which have been developed exclusively for Thailand based on China’s Yuan Class Type 039 A, The Nation reported Thursday.

They would be nearly 78 metres long and 9 metres wide, equipped with the latest technology AIP (Air Independent Propulsion) system that would allow them to dive consecutively up to 21 days without surfacing.
Normal nuclear-based submarines can dive around seven to 10 days.

Responding the the criticism on the Navy that was seeking Chinese submarines, Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha appealed people to understand why the country required Chinese submarines.

“The submarines from China are the cheapest with the quality relatively acceptable. It has also offered services after purchase, something extra that we have received.” Prayut added.

“I asked my Deputy Prime Minister Prawit [Wongsuwan], and he is ready for any examination of their worthiness.” He added.

“We are not rich, and we don’t have much money to spend on them. We cannot build them on our own so we have to buy them from others,” said Prayut.

Thailand had four submarines in 1937, the first country in Asean to have submarines and only the second in Asia. Made in Japan, they became damaged over time and were beyond repair.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

Thailand Royal army officially claim they will place additional order of 10 more VT4 yesterday. Seems they are very satisfied with VT4 performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

wanglaokan said:


> Thailand Royal army officially claim they will place additional order of 10 more VT4 yesterday. Seems they are very satisfied with VT4 performance.




If Thailand recently buys so much Chinese stuff for their Army and Navy ... any chance of Chinese aircraft in the future too ?


----------



## 帅的一匹

@Windjammer @Dazzler will PA induct VT4?



Deino said:


> If Thailand recently buys so much Chinese stuff for their Army and Navy ... any chance of Chinese aircraft in the future too ?


maybe FC31. Still have long way to go.


----------



## JSCh

*Thai army's purchase plan for 10 more Chinese tanks approved*
(Xinhua) 08:33, April 05, 2017





A VT-4 tank (below)​
BANGKOK, April 4 (Xinhua) -- The Thai government decided on Tuesday to buy 10 more VT-4 main battle tanks from China, said Deputy Premier and Defense Minister Prawit Wongsuwan.

Speaking to the press, Prawit Wongsuwan said the cabinet had approved the army's plan to buy the additional 10 VT-4 tanks.

That is a second batch of the Chinese tanks which followed the first batch of that type purchased by the Thai army last year.

Payment for the second batch will begin with the army's budget allocated for current fiscal year and followed by the next two years, Prawit said.

The Chinese tanks will replace U.S.-built M-41 tanks at a few cavalry units in Bangkok and the provinces, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aliaselin

> 在2016年的珠海航展上，中国电子科技集团第14研究所带来了其最新产品——KLJ-7A型机载有源相控阵火控雷达。这是珠海航展20年来首次有此类雷达展出，成为了航展现场令人瞩目的焦点，吸引观众、媒体和业界的广泛关注。
> 
> 本刊在现场注意到，俄罗斯提赫米洛夫仪器研究所总裁和副总裁、法扎特隆设计局总设计师都相继来到14所的展台，非常认真的观察和详细了解KLJ-7A的情况。这两家单位是俄罗斯主要的机载火控雷达研制单位，与14所一样，是目前世界上少数能够研制有源相控阵火控雷达的单位，由此可见业界对于KLJ-7A亮相的巨大关注。
> 
> 为了进一步了解KLJ-7A雷达的性能以及我国在机载火控雷达领域的发展和出口情况，《现代兵器》杂志有幸采访到了“枭龙”战机雷达系统主任设计师徐健，他通过亲身经历对我们进行了深入讲解。
> 
> 
> 
> 机载雷达生产线出口
> 
> KLJ-7A型机载有源相控阵火控雷达
> 
> 珠海航展歸根到底还是一个商业平台，在这里展出考虑的一个重要因素当然是出口。据徐健介绍，我国在机载火控雷达已经实现了出口，并且远不只是单纯“出口”那么简单，无论是竞标过程、合作模式以及背后发生的故事都令人印象深刻。
> 
> “枭龙”战机（出口型号：JF-17）是中航和巴基斯坦空军联合研制的轻型多功能战斗机，其配装的雷达合同竞争始于2003年，14所某型机载火控雷达在多次选型的试飞中表现出了杰出的性能，在与意大利、法国和国内其他单位中脱颖而出。在十多年前，能与国外传统的该领域强国竞争无疑体现了14所作为“中国雷达工业发源地”的强大实力。
> 
> 如今十多年过去了，那么这个项目进行得怎样了呢？据徐健介绍，在小批雷达成功交付后，外方基于获得技术进步的想法，后续的雷达采购采取合作生产方式进行。从2009年开始，14所的技术指导队伍就扎根在某国的工厂，逐步开展该雷达在该国的批量合作生产工作。为了帮助该国建立起完备的生产能力，14所向该国提供了大量的生产、调试和试验设备，从而真正实现全部雷达组件在该国的本地化生产愿景。
> 
> 任何一次项目的执行都不会是一帆风顺，用户严苛的要求，当地艰苦的施工条件以及双方不同文化和理念带来的沟通隔阂，都给现场工作带来了诸多的困难和挑战。整个生产、工艺、调试和测试设备等对于外方人员来说都是首次零距离接触，为此中方专家为给该国人员提供高质量的培训。
> 
> 徐健还回忆了他以及团队在巴基斯坦经历过的各种惊险场面：2008年，巴马里奥特酒店大爆炸，当时的恐怖气氛十分浓重，而中方工程队正在基地进行试飞;2009年巴基斯坦大地震，中方工程队也正在现场进行空空模式试飞;2011年，本拉登被击毙，塔利班武装扬言要报复，他们的基地离该国工厂不远，为了安全，工程队在基地里被封闭了整整三个月。患难见真情，在如此困难的情况下，中方工程队的沉着和淡定让巴基斯坦人员感动，他们用实际行动践行着两国友谊，而机载火控雷达合作生产项目正是两国友谊浓缩与升华的见证。
> 
> 
> 机载有源雷达优势何在？
> 
> 本次珠海航展上，KLJ-7A雷达在中国电子科技集团公司战区入口最显耀的位置，观众进入展区后首先就能看到它。记者在现场看到，中国电科领导在向来访嘉宾介绍产品时首先介绍的就是KLJ-7A，观众也都会在这型产品前驻足。
> 
> KLJ-7A为何会如此引人关注呢？谈到这个，我们要知道在瞬息万变的复杂作战环境中，作为探测感知战场态势的主要装备，机载火控雷达能够完成搜索、截获、跟踪、制导多种功能，是“空中之鹰”战斗机锐利的眼睛，时刻准备着发现敌人，给予致命一击。
> 
> 按照工作体制和作战效能，现役机载火控雷达的发展主要经历了机扫脉冲多普勒雷达、无源相控阵雷达和有源相控阵雷达三个阶段。据徐健介绍，14所的厂此类产品同样经过了这几个阶段。
> 
> 
> 
> KLJ-7A雷达的技术层次与美国F-22隐身战机的APG-77雷达不相上下
> 
> 近三十多年来，14所的机载雷达已实现了从无到有，达到或接近国外技术水平，具有了相当的竞争能力，不仅占据了国内绝大多数的市场份额，也已逐步进入国际军贸市场。
> 
> 上世纪80年代，国际上仅有几个发达国家可以研制机载脉冲多普勒雷达，而我国基础薄弱，大量关键技术处于起步阶段，国内集中了机载雷达精英队伍在14所开始了艰难的攻关工作，贲德院士带领团队从基础理论、基础算法、测试条件、关键元器件和模块开始，突破了PD（脉冲多普勒）关键技术，他主持完成了雷达工程设计，使PD雷达体制得以突破，是雷达领域中的重大成果，奠定了我国国防机载雷达领域自主研制的基础。
> 
> 有源相控阵火控雷达每个天线单元背后都连接一个T/R组件，由于更加靠近天线单元，消除了无源相控阵雷达收/发时由馈线网络产生的射频损耗，因此射频功率效率高，能够显著提高探测距离。同时，有源相控阵雷达使用高可靠性的固态器件替代低寿命的电真空器件，改善了可靠性，大大增长了维修间隔时间。
> 
> 相对传统机械扫描雷达，有源相控阵雷达波束指向灵活，增加了系统带宽，可同时实现对地、对空、对海、搜索、精确跟踪、导弹制导、多目标攻击、电子对抗、成像等不同的工作模式，实现不同的功能。此外，有源相控阵雷达还具有数据率高、隐身性能好、抗干扰能力强等优点。
> 
> 如今，机载有源相控阵火控雷达已经成为当前各国新型战机以及原有战机升级的必备产品。
> 
> 
> 技术层次媲美F-22战机雷达
> 
> 据徐健介绍，采用了先进的固态有源相控阵雷达技术，可配装中、轻型战斗机，主要作战任务包括夺取制空权，摧毁压制敌战场目标，消灭敌有生力量;突击海上目标，协同海军作战;破坏纵深的政治经济和军事等重要目标。
> 
> 徐健谈到，KLJ-7A要发挥作用首先就得把雷达装到飞机上去。对于新造战机而言，因为设计时就考虑了有源雷达的使用，通常问题不大，而对于那些改装的飞机则要麻烦的多，有源雷达对于电源和冷却的要求较高，要改装雷达必然要对飞机局部进行调整。KLJ-7A的一大优势在于它的低功耗，它的电源和冷却单元也可以适应現役飞机液冷和风冷不同的冷却方式。
> 
> 客户可以根据实际情况，提出需求，14所甚至可以为其量身定制专门的小型液冷单元。整体而言，KLJ-7A结构设计紧凑，具有非常好的载机平台适装性。
> 
> 作为雷达的核心，展出的KLJ-7A拥有千余个T/R组件，雷达虽然功耗低，但整体功率在国际上处于较高水平。徐健表示，所有的这些T/R组件全部是由14所自行研制生产的，且性能与国外相当。得益于此，KLJ-7A具有可靠的搜索和多目标跟踪、空地和空海目标搜索和跟踪、高分辨合成孔径成像能力。能与武器火控交联，完成制导先进空空导弹，配合控制航炮、格斗导弹、火箭弹和炸弹的发射与投放，实现同时的空空多目标和空面目标的精确打击。
> 徐健强调，KLJ-7A雷达作为一款最新技术的雷达系统，相比传统雷达在各方面都得到了全面优化。它可轻松的发出出多种波形与不同种类目标交战;雷达的自由度高、带宽更广，雷达不会相互干扰，同时抗干扰能力也有了大幅提升，可同时应对多个干扰源;采用光纤传输信息整体反应速度大大提高;探测距离是传统雷达的2倍。同时跟踪其中的多个目标，并引导打击。这主要取决于飞机的载弹数量，如果数量允许还有提升空间。
> 
> 此外，KLJ-7A还有强大的高增益电子支援能力、电子对抗、地形回避、通信以及气象探测等等功能。可以说，它的多用途能力非常突出，例如电子对抗。
> 
> 徐健还特别提到了KLJ-7A的高可靠性和可维护性，雷达的平均故障时间非常长，在不打开雷达罩的情况下雷达便可进行自检。即便出了故障，维修也非常方便，插拔式的插装设计让地勤人员10-15分钟便可完成拆装作业。
> 
> 在谈到KLJ-7A与国外产品相比时处于什么样的位置时，徐健表示，KLJ-7A的技术细节可以匹敌F-22使用的APG-77雷达，设计先进程度也与他们不相上下。但我们更注意控制成本，性价比更高。
> 
> 展望未来，随着微电子技术、数字阵、软件化雷达技术的发展和先进处理算法的进步，战斗机有源相控阵火控雷达正向超宽带射频综合、非合作目标识别、多平台协同、有人/无人协同、天线平台共形、智能化认知处理、多传感器信息融合方向发展，未来的机载火控雷达将具备更加灵活的构型、更强大的感知能力和更好的适装性，使新一代战斗机能够在复杂的地理和威胁环境中先敌发现、先敌攻击、先敌摧毁，同时保证自身的战场生存能力。
> 
> 徐健介绍说，目前14所已经在着手研制新一代机载有源相控阵火控雷达，在相关领域已经取得进展。


----------



## Dazzler

wanglaokan said:


> @Windjammer @Dazzler will PA induct VT4?
> 
> 
> maybe FC31. Still have long way to go.


unlikely for now based on how the trials went.


----------



## samsara

*THAILAND TO BOLSTER ARMOUR WITH VT-1 MBT AND VN-1 AFV*

By Bilal Khan - Quwa - 2017-04-05





Norinco VT4 (aka. MBT3000) is a 3rd generation MBT for export

The Royal Thai Army ordered 34 NORINCO VN-1 8×8 armoured fighting vehicles (AFV) to join the VT-4 and Oplot-M main battle tanks (MBT) it has on order from NORINCO and the Malyshev Factory, respectively.

The VN-1 is the export version of the ZBL-09, which is powered by a 440 hp diesel engine and can travel a range of 800 km. It can carry 7 to 10 persons.

As per Soha News, each VN-1 will cost U.S. $1.7 million per vehicle – for a total of $58 million for the full purchase, which will also include 30 mm cannons, 7.62 mm coaxial machine guns and ammunition. China will also improve the Royal Thai Army’s armoured vehicle repair capabilities.

Thailand will also add another 10 VT-4 MBTs to its outstanding order of 28. IHS Jane’s reports that this batch will cost $58 million.

The VT-4 is China’s latest export-grade MBT. Weighing 52-tons, the VT-4 draws from the People Liberation Army’s (PLA) ZTZ-99A; it is armed with a 125-mm smoothbore cannon that can fire anti-tank guided missiles (ATGM) and is powered by a 1,300 hp diesel engine.

Thailand is also on the verge of finalizing a contract for three S26T air-independent propulsion powered submarines from the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation’s (CSIC). This contract could be worth $1.02 billion.

Analysts attribute Thailand’s fiscal limits and strained relations with leading Western powers (following the 2014 coup) to the Thai military’s recent push for Chinese arms. However, Bangkok is not new to buying arms from China, it was among China’s earliest naval customers via the Type 025T Naresuan-class and Type 053HT frigates.

___________

_The Quwa Defence News & Analysis Group aims to provide relevant analysis on modern defence systems and their tactical applications; our work is specially focused on the acquisitions and activities of countries in Asia, Africa and the Middle East. (Pakistan)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

wanglaokan said:


> https://mil.sina.cn/sd/2017-04-06/detail-ifyeceza1393050.d.html?vt=4&pos=24&HTTPS=1



It's reported BAF & China has agreed on a deal to purchase 50 J 10B. The package includes PL10E, SD10A AAM & 7 jet trainers (probably K 8).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Khan saheb said:


> It's reported BAF & China has agreed on a deal to purchase of 50 J 10B. The package includes PL10E, SD10A AAM & 7 jet trainers (probably K 8).


WOW! FIFTY units by Bangladesh Air Force? That's a lot of bucks there!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dy1022

some joker nations try to surpass China on Military exporting...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

Khan saheb said:


> It's reported BAF & China has agreed on a deal to purchase of 50 J 10B. The package includes PL10E, SD10A AAM & 7 jet trainers (probably K 8).



Are you sure? I mean Bangladesh defense budget is slightly above $3 bn than how can they afford 50 J-10B fighters? What is the worth of the deal? Will China extend a loan to Bangladesh?


----------



## 帅的一匹

BetterPakistan said:


> Are you sure? I mean Bangladesh defense budget is slightly above $3 bn than how can they afford 50 J-10B fighters? What is the worth of the deal? Will China extend a loan to Bangladesh?


There will be a loan to BD

These fighters come in batches, not in one go.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

China make a strategic move to counter balance India's influence in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Bangladesh Airforce K-8

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hassan Guy

http://www.armyrecognition.com/apri...ed_tyw-1_based_on_bzk-005_drone_10704172.html

According to the newspaper website ChinaDaily, China becomes the largest exporter of military drones and will continue to develop new products. A new model will be soon available for the international market under the name of TYW-1.





The TYW-1, developed by Beihang University in Beijing, one of China's top institutes for science and technology, is an unmanned aircraft for reconnaissance and combat based on the BZK-005 high-altitude, long-range reconnaissance drone also developed by this unversity. 

The BZK-005 high-altitude, long-range UAV is a reconnaissance aircraft designed by Beijing University of Aeronautics & Astronautics and Harbin Aircraft Industry (Group) Co., Ltd. It is used by the Chinese Navy.

The BZK-005 UAV has cruising speed of around 170km/hr, service ceiling 8,000m, max take off weight is around 1,200kg, max payload over 150kg. 

Chinese defense industry is ready to propose their UAV solutions in neighboring nations, as well as in Southeast Asia and the Middle East. 

The best-known Chinese military drones are the Wing Loong family, made by Aviation Industry Corp of China, and *China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp's CH series*. The CH series drones have been sold to military users in more than 10 countries, while the Wing Loong II, which made its maiden flight in late February, has received the largest contract ever for a Chinese drone made for export.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

Beijing University of Aeronautics & Astronautics == Beihang University


----------



## Deino

*Why again and again a new thread if there are already existing ones ???

Is that pure laziness or overenthusiasm ?

PLAESE do a bit of research before starting a new thread.*

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

wanglaokan said:


> There will be a loan to BD
> 
> These fighters come in batches, not in one go.



You have the details?


----------



## 帅的一匹

BetterPakistan said:


> You have the details?


It has been an Open secret. Pakistan first offer JF17 to BAF, they rejected it for some reason. Then comes CAC promote JF17 BLK3 to BAF, got rejected as well due to Myammar already have JF17. They only have J10 in their minds, so the deal go through. If we don't sell J10 to BAF, Barahtis will come in to stir up. We need BD to be our friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

wanglaokan said:


> It has been an Open secret. Pakistan first offer JF17 to BAF, they rejected it for some reason. Then comes CAC promote JF17 BLK3 to BAF, got rejected as well due to Myammar already have JF17. They only have J10 in their minds, so the deal go through. If we don't sell J10 to BAF, Barahtis will come in to stir up. We need BD to be our friend.



I know it and its always the choice of the buyer to purchase anything.
I was just asking that do anyone has the details of this deal like the cost of the deal, delivery time, financing terms etc??


----------



## 帅的一匹

BetterPakistan said:


> I know it and its always the choice of the buyer to purchase anything.
> I was just asking that do anyone has the details of this deal like the cost of the deal, delivery time, financing terms etc??


Not yet


----------



## BetterPakistan

wanglaokan said:


> Not yet



I read somewhere that before 2018 Chinese air force will be operating 36 J-20, is it right?

On average how many fighter jets China is making annually for its navy and air force?


----------



## 帅的一匹

BetterPakistan said:


> I read somewhere that before 2018 Chinese air force will be operating 36 J-20, is it right?
> 
> On average how many fighter jets China is making annually for its navy and air force?


36 pops of J20 in year 2018 is an expected number. With 3 production line, China can churn out 48 J20 per year. China can produce 120 units of fighter jets a year easily. I don't know the full potential of producing fighters in war time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

wanglaokan said:


> 36 pops of J20 in year 2018 is an expected number. With 3 production line, China can churn out 48 J20 per year. China can produce 120 units of fighter jets a year easily. I don't know the full potential of producing fighters in war time.



What I heard is that peace time production is 25% of war time rate, though I cannot give any source or link.....


----------



## aliaselin

JF-17B took its first taxi today


----------



## Deino

aliaselin said:


> JF-17B took its first taxi today




This was already reported yesterday ?? so was this wrong ??? .... and when do we get IMAGES ????


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

nang2 said:


> Beijing University of Aeronautics & Astronautics == Beihang University


Huh. I used to live right down the road of that university.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

wanglaokan said:


> 36 pops of J20 in year 2018 is an expected number. With 3 production line, China can churn out 48 J20 per year. China can produce 120 units of fighter jets a year easily. I don't know the full potential of producing fighters in war time.



That is why you need a military-industrial complex. 

United States can easily produce up to 2000-3000 aircrafts during war time. 

Boeing alone produces 900 large civil airliners every year. These production lines can be slightly altered to produce all kinds of aircrafts during emergency. 

This is the benefit of a military-industrial complex. 

China has this advantage in ship building industry. During war times it can literally just ratchet up war ship production by 3-4 fold easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Thailand buys more Chinese tanks*
The 10 VT-4s are in addition to 28 already purchased
By ASIA UNHEDGED APRIL 6, 2017 3:50 AM 

Thailand has stepped up its growing arms trade with China by ordering more Chinese-made Main Battle Tank 3000s (VT-4).

The 10 additional VT-4s made by China’s Norinco will reportedly cost US$58 million. Thailand has already ordered 28 of the Chinese armored vehicles which will replace aging US-made M41 tanks operated by the Thai Army.

The Thai military ordered three Type 039 Yuan-class diesel-electric attack submarines and a batch of infantry fighting vehicles last year.
http://www.atimes.com/article/thailand-buys-chinese-tanks/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

Bussard Ramjet said:


> That is why you need a military-industrial complex.
> 
> United States can easily produce up to 2000-3000 aircrafts during war time.
> 
> Boeing alone produces 900 large civil airliners every year. These production lines can be slightly altered to produce all kinds of aircrafts during emergency.
> 
> This is the benefit of a military-industrial complex.
> 
> China has this advantage in ship building industry. During war times it can literally just ratchet up war ship production by 3-4 fold easily.


Think that you better give such awesome advice *to your native land!* Who knows they may appreciate so much to even bestow you _some merit award for the excellent genuine mind shaking proposition_ (cf. CHN your associated land has steadily spent an enormous budget importing, even buying the long range howitzer from such sources like the KOR just recently!) Good timing to submit it now in view of the coming Independence Day celebration in mid August! Wish you every luck there!

And now please be kind and considerate by stop throwing out any more such *unsolicited* suggestion here! Please stop entertaining us here.... and no, there's no award here

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 帅的一匹

samsara said:


> Think that you better give such awesome advice *to your native land!* Who knows they may appreciate so much to even bestow you _some merit award for the excellent genuine mind shaking proposition_ (cf. CHN your associated land has steadily spent an enormous budget importing, even buying the long range howitzer from such sources like the KOR just recently!) Good timing to submit it now in view of the coming Independence Day celebration in mid August! Wish you every luck there!
> 
> And now please be kind and considerate by stop throwing out any more such *unsolicited* suggestion here! Please stop entertaining us here.... and no, there's no award here


I think he got no malign intention, he's just give the suggestion to the wrong guy. Should have make this suggestion in India section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Two seat JF-17 out for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

*The State Administration for Industry & Commerce (SAIC) signed a contract to export several Y-8F200 transport aircraft to Kazakhstan, all the orders will be delivered in the first quarter of 2019.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857175555078184960










The Y8F200 aircraft is a pressurized aircraft modified on the basis of Y8C aircraft according to the CCAR25 requirements. It can transport concentrated cargo, bulk cargo or containerized cargo. Four international standard pallets (containers) of type A or B can be loaded in cargo cabin. Its maximum payload is 15 ton. The type certification (TC) was issued by CAAC in Oct. 1997.

Y8F200 aircraft has a Cargo barrier net and smoke detector added, some communication, navigation and instrument system replaced by imported advanced equipment. The pressurized cargo cabin ensures air transport of fresh goods or livestock for a very long distance. Ramp-type cargo door is convenient for loading vehicles and equipment. The rear door can also be butted with ground loader-unloader to realize quick loading and unloading.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ao333

samsara said:


> Think that you better give such awesome advice *to your native land!* Who knows they may appreciate so much to even bestow you _some merit award for the excellent genuine mind shaking proposition_ (cf. CHN your associated land has steadily spent an enormous budget importing, even buying the long range howitzer from such sources like the KOR just recently!) Good timing to submit it now in view of the coming Independence Day celebration in mid August! Wish you every luck there!
> 
> And now please be kind and considerate by stop throwing out any more such *unsolicited* suggestion here! Please stop entertaining us here.... and no, there's no award here



He actually speaks some truth. The Japanese expected an entire year before the USN could recover from Pearl Harbor. The US instead fully recuperated after 3 months. Like China today, the US was a manufacturing powerhouse and ran trade surpluses with the rest of the world before WWII.

America and Europe's commercial aerospace industry are what makes them the preeminent air powers in the world, not their 100-200 elite fighter forces. Replacement rates determine the tides of war, and only the US and EU can produce quality air frames, avionics and engines independently. Boeing for example, delivered almost 18,000 aircraft last year. C919 is China's attempt to build an large-aircraft industry, but it will take decades to reach the West's maturity level.

One more thing to add is that China's commercial shipbuilding industry is targeted towards smaller ships. South Korea and Japan have a monopoly on high-value, high-displacement shipbuilding sectors. Further, shipbuilding are port-bound, meaning that they're exceptionally susceptible to bombings. This is the reason why the US chose Nagasaki to Nuke. Aircraft construction, testing and training are highly decentralized and can be hidden in deep inland if necessary.

Nevertheless, you guys are perhaps 20 years ahead of India in both fronts. In fact, India has no commercial aero/shipbuilding industries to speak of. In a war against the US though, with x10 the strike groups, x20 times the 5th gen fighters, and xInfinite aviation production capacity, it won't even be close.


----------



## samsara

ao333 said:


> He actually speaks some truth. The Japanese expected an entire year before the USN could recover from Pearl Harbor. The US instead fully recuperated after 3 months. Like China today, the US was a manufacturing powerhouse and ran trade surpluses with the rest of the world before WWII.
> 
> America and Europe's commercial aerospace industry are what makes them the preeminent air powers in the world, not their 100-200 elite fighter forces. Replacement rates determine the tides of war, and only the US and EU can produce quality air frames, avionics and engines independently. Boeing for example, delivered almost 18,000 aircraft last year. C919 is China's attempt to build an large-aircraft industry, but it will take decades to reach the West's maturity level.
> 
> One more thing to add is that China's commercial shipbuilding industry is targeted towards smaller ships. South Korea and Japan have a monopoly on high-value, high-displacement shipbuilding sectors. Further, shipbuilding are port-bound, meaning that they're exceptionally susceptible to bombings. This is the reason why the US chose Nagasaki to Nuke. Aircraft construction, testing and training are highly decentralized and can be hidden in deep inland if necessary.
> 
> Nevertheless, you guys are perhaps 20 years ahead of India in both fronts. In fact, India has no commercial aero/shipbuilding industries to speak of. In a war against the US though, with x10 the strike groups, x20 times the 5th gen fighters, and xInfinite aviation production capacity, it won't even be close.



_Enough to say that in today's world any serious, direct war *AMONG THE MAJOR POWERS (i.e. RUS USA CHN)* will rapidly escalate into the MAD Nuclear War (probably first tactical nukes but then soon be followed by the strategic nuke arsenals). No major power will bear the risks of losing its conventional forces or suffer defeat in the conventional sector without resorting to the nuke arms, it is just an unrealistic thought. That's why all the conflicts in the modern era use PROXY forces, just to avoid any direct clash [among the major powers]! __The WW2 scene is the last one of its kind, the sort with no involvement of any WMD._

_Btw the Russian Federation has made it known publicly about such policy of resorting to nuke arms by the top levels, repeatedly! The US even stipulates the First Nuclear Strike in its active military doctrine, and is also seeking the Nuclear Primacy as part of its Full Spectrum Dominance! Only China is left behind to update its outdated no first-use policy. Just look around._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ao333

samsara said:


> _Enough to say that in today's world any serious, direct war *AMONG THE MAJOR POWERS (i.e. RUS USA CHN)* will rapidly escalate into the MAD Nuclear War (probably first tactical nukes but then soon be followed by the strategic nuke arsenals). No major power will bear the risks of losing its conventional forces or suffer defeat in the conventional sector without resorting to the nuke arms, it is just an unrealistic thought. That's why all the conflicts in the modern era use PROXY forces, just to avoid any direct clash [among the major powers]! __The WW2 scene is the last one of its kind, the sort with no involvement of any WMD._
> 
> _Btw the Russian Federation has made it known publicly about such policy of resorting to nuke arms by the top levels, repeatedly! The US even stipulates the First Nuclear Strike in its active military doctrine, and is also seeking the Nuclear Primacy as part of its Full Spectrum Dominance! Only China is left behind to update its outdated no first-use policy. Just look around._


Well, in the case of nuclear wars, it won't even be close. It's 260 warheads for China and 7000+ for the US. The US also has invasive radar detection and ABM systems all around the first and second island chains. It'd be a miracle if even one Chinese nuke landed on continental US. What the US fears nevertheless are your JL2s, which is why the US is contesting you on access to an entire sea to the south for submarine maneuverability.


----------



## Army research

ao333 said:


> Well, in the case of nuclear wars, it won't even be close. It's 260 warheads for China and 7000+ for the US. The US also has invasive radar detection and ABM systems all around the first and second island chains. It'd be a miracle if even one Chinese nuke landed on continental US. What the US fears nevertheless are your JL2s, which is why the US is contesting you on access to an entire sea to the south for submarine maneuverability.


China according to reports has had 250 nukes for the past ten fifteen years while countries like Pakistan and India have manufactured a hundred in that time. That number is very hard to believe so place the number of Chinese nukes much higher

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

ao333 said:


> Well, in the case of nuclear wars, it won't even be close. It's 260 warheads for China and 7000+ for the US. The US also has invasive radar detection and ABM systems all around the first and second island chains. It'd be a miracle if even one Chinese nuke landed on continental US. What the US fears nevertheless are your JL2s, which is why the US is contesting you on access to an entire sea to the south for submarine maneuverability.


Nice then if you bought in the MSM number  it renders all the related discussions meaningless.

Read it here at PDF if you care to update your outdated database  And do not write out CN hypersonic glide vehicle (HGV) to entertain the ABM/BMD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

A presentation event hosted by the Thai Navy inside their aircraft carrier to clarify the doubt and questions regarding the purchase of 3 Chinese "S26T" submarine 
泰国海军今天在“查克里·纳吕贝特”号航母上召开采购S-26T潜艇新闻发布会，发布文件和数据对泰国各界的质疑作出澄清。
泰国总理巴育·占奥差3月21日在曼谷声明，中国向泰国提议“以两艘潜艇的价格购入三艘潜艇”。巴育·占奥差在内阁会议后对记者进行演说，并声明，关于购入潜艇的问题将被提交到内阁会议，他已经准备好批准马上购买两艘潜艇的计划

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Pepsi Cola

I'll summarize the part that I think is relevant here.

THE BENEFITS OF USING TYPE S26T SUBMARINES

1. High Stealth Capability

AIP allows the S26T to stay in the water five times longer than submarine without AIP.

2. Many Powerful Weapon Systems

Three of them are torpedo, anti surface missile, and undersea mine.

3. Safety

The submarine is designed to have many compartments. In case of an emergency, compartment(s?) can be shut away from the rest of the sub to prevent further flooding and crew can float the sub to the surface.

4. Training

Two years of crew training.

5. Maintenance

8 years of insurance and 5 maintenance check ups during that 8 years (3 Dock check and 2 Minor overhaul). Also, technical crew are provided to the Thai Navy for 2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## aliaselin

UAE Al Fursan came to Hongdu to evaluate L15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

aliaselin said:


> UAE Al Fursan came to Hongdu to evaluate L15



L-15B via 看航空

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859269382643437568














*A brief description of Hongdu L-15B light attack aircraft*

The Hongdu L-15 Falcon (猎鹰) [Pinyin: liè yīng] is a Chinese *supersonic training and light attack aircraft* being developed by Nanchang-based Hongdu Aviation Industry Group (HAIG) to fulfill the PLAAF and PLAN lead-in fighter trainer (LIFT) requirements.

The model *L-15B* is an *upgraded attack variant* equipped with a pair of Ivchenko Progress AI-222K-25F jet engines with an afterburner, giving it a maximum speed of 1.4 Mach, MTOW (Maximum Take-Off Weight): 11,600 kgs, 9 hardpoints with 11 pylons, 5 IFF antennae, a PESA (passive electronically scanned array) multifunctional radar with a detection range 75 km, and a 360-degree MAW (missile approach warning) system on its vertical tail. Its prototype rolled out in April 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Would this L-15 training aircraft be comparable to a JF-17 in terms of flight capabilities?


----------



## grey boy 2

Chinese "Precision Guided Mortar Munition" for sale (中国展出卫星制导迫击炮弹)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 帅的一匹

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Would this L-15 training aircraft be comparable to a JF-17 in terms of flight capabilities?


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/question

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

wanglaokan said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/question


But unfortunately such thread does NOT exist! Though I welcome the creation of such thread in this COLUMN (Column-wise or section-wise, whatever is more suitable).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

2 upgraded Type 037 gun boat (twin 37 navel gun to single one) has already secured orders from Namibia (双37换装单37舰炮！中国037猎潜艇出口纳米比亚) an excellent win win situation for both country

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

The Royal Thai Navy on Friday (May 05) signed a Baht 13.5-billion deal to buy the first Chinese-made submarine from China Shipbuilding & Offshore International Co., Ltd. (CSOC) in Beijing.





Via *@xinfengcao* 20170505

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 帅的一匹

samsara said:


> The Royal Thai Navy on Friday (May 05) signed a Baht 13.5-billion deal to buy the first Chinese-made submarine from China Shipbuilding & Offshore International Co., Ltd. (CSOC) in Beijing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via *@xinfengcao* 20170505


We make sure those money will bang for the Bucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Included in the submarine deal with Thailand is the submarine launched 290 km range anti-ship cruise missile CM-708.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

lcloo said:


> Included in the submarine deal with Thailand is the submarine launched 290 km range anti-ship cruise missile CM-708.
> 
> View attachment 395022


Kudos! Thiland royal army.


----------



## Han Patriot

lcloo said:


> Included in the submarine deal with Thailand is the submarine launched 290 km range anti-ship cruise missile CM-708.
> 
> View attachment 395022


I guess we can't sell them anything >300km, like how the Russian could only sell the Indys below 300km Brahmos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

Han Patriot said:


> I guess we can't sell them anything >300km, like how the Russian could only sell the Indys below 300km Brahmos.


India now has 400KM version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

wanglaokan said:


> India now has 400KM version.


In production already? Are the Ruskies so desperate for rupees?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Han Patriot said:


> In production already? Are the Ruskies so desperate for rupees?


CCTV news channel reports it today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

_Can anyone translate this













_


----------



## jkroo

Hey, man. It's a hard work to translate whole information.
The first image's title is said that "Algerian project 321's main communication network completed and passed the acceptance certificate". And the following images' information is about some VIPs visit Algeria.


ezerdi2 said:


> _Can anyone translate this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

*Royal Thai Army orders 34 new Chinese VN-1 armoured personnel carriers*
ZBL-09 armoured personnel carriers can be compared to Ukrainian BTR-3E1 earlier procured and deployed in the infantry units. The Royal Thai Army will buy one battalion of ZBL-09 and aim for 2020 delivery at the price of 1.695 mil USD each.




http://defence-blog.com/army/royal-...chinese-vn-1-armoured-personnel-carriers.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Chinese YLC-6 radars that sold to Egypt (中国不只出口飞机坦克：埃及的中国产YLC-6雷达)
*YLC-6* is a series of two-dimensional radars from Nanjing Research Institute of Electronics Technology (NRIET) for mobile and static medium and low altitude surveillance.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Place Of Space

grey boy 2 said:


> *Royal Thai Army orders 34 new Chinese VN-1 armoured personnel carriers*
> ZBL-09 armoured personnel carriers can be compared to Ukrainian BTR-3E1 earlier procured and deployed in the infantry units. The Royal Thai Army will buy one battalion of ZBL-09 and aim for 2020 delivery at the price of 1.695 mil USD each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://defence-blog.com/army/royal-...chinese-vn-1-armoured-personnel-carriers.html



This kind of vehicle is capable of running in anti-terrorism and low intensity conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

PH may buy arms from China despite territorial dispute

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

beijingwalker said:


> PH may buy arms from China despite territorial dispute


Said we give them 500 millions UsD soft loan to purchase our weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Z-19E attack helicopter which is aimed for export will be conducting its 1st flight tomorrow 中国直19E型武装直升机明日首飞：目标出口市场
5月18日上午9点30分，由中国航空工业自主研制的直19E出口型武装直升机将于哈尔滨哈飞机场首飞。直19E的问世将成为“中国智造”的又一张崭新名片，国产直升机将迈出“走出去”的坚实一步。（来源：航空新闻网）

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aawish

China’s home-made attack helicopter Z-19E completes its maiden flight in the northeastern city of Harbin Thursday morning.





That was reported by China Xinhua News.

The new Z-19E is an export version of Chinese attack helicopter Z-19 and developed by Harbin Aircraft Industrial Corporation.

The helicopter can provide offensive air support and destroy the armoured vehicles of any potential enemy with its “air-to-surface” armament including anti-tank missiles, a 23mm cannon and other weapons. It also has gun pods and can carry air-to-air missiles, and its tandem-seated cockpit is armoured.




The aircraft can carry out reconnaissance missions as well.

In contrast with its basic version, the new chopper features modernised systems protecting it from the enemy’s air defence, and it sports new avionics.




Furthermore, its maker Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing Corporation (HAMC) announced that the Z-19E received a stealth technology that decreases the helicopter’s observability to foes.


http://defence-blog.com/news/chinas-new-attack-helicopter-z-19e-completes-maiden-flight.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aawish

How is it different from Z-10?


----------



## rashid.sarwar

Looks incomplete without a gun.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Randiana2012

Aawish said:


> How is it different from Z-10?


It's like Mi35. Z10 is like Apache.


----------



## Zarvan

Randiana2012 said:


> It's like Mi35. Z10 is like Apache.


MI 35 can carry 6 soldiers it can't

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Ohhh come on guys.

First this thing is barely new, it's simply an export version of the well established Z-19 - 176 are already build so far - and even more to compare this with the Mi-35 if so much off ! Like comparing a heavy truck with a sports car.

*By the way, we have a dedicated export-thread ... so no need for a new one.*

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Homemade armed helicopter Z-19E takes maiden flight*
chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-05-18 15:47





A Z-19E armed helicopter, a domestically-made aircraft manufactured by the China Aviation Industry Corporation, is seen in Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, May 16, 2017. The type of helicopter is made for exportation. [Photo by Yue Shuhua/Asianewsphoto]





A Z-19E armed helicopter is displayed in Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, May 16, 2017. [Photo by Yue Shuhua/Asianewsphoto]























http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-05/18/content_29402379_6.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-123456

No specs?


----------



## TaiShang

T-123456 said:


> No specs?



Here is a more detailed news report with video. You can use translator to find out basic specs.

http://mil.qianlong.com/2017/0518/1697303.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

What a beauty! I want to have one for myself!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker

*China-made WZ-19 Attack Helicopter Completes Maiden Flight




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Z-19E

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Due to extremely satisfaction with VT-4 MBT performance, Thailand has placed order for the 3rd batch of 34 VT-4 MBT (对性能很满意！泰国追加第三批中国VT4坦克订单)
由于中国制主战坦克物美价廉让泰国军方决定继续追加，泰国皇家陆军总司令提拉猜上将日前证实，陆军已提交增购11辆VT-4主战坦克和34辆VN-1系列轮式装甲车的申请。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese AH 4 Howitzer Wins First Middle East Export Order




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Not a Supa Powa in weapon export though.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

An AH4 155 mm/39 calibre LGH shown deployed in its firing position with the stabilisers presented

China is soon becoming a world major weapon exporter whose products cover every sector in this industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hussain0216

I think with the emergence of the Islamic Alliance with Pakistani generals at the helm holding vital positions the scope for a strong relationship with China where Pakistani generals know of the quality of Chinese weapons is a good sign for China.

They will look for alot of off the shelf, tot etc going forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Offshore

We must sell our weapon to Middle East as much as possible , so they can used it on battlefields and soon our weapon will be recognized as battle proven weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

The Middle East buyer is reported to be Kuwait, the country chose this Chinese howitzer over US made M777 after assessment.



hussain0216 said:


> I think with the emergence of the Islamic Alliance with Pakistani generals at the helm holding vital positions the scope for a strong relationship with China where Pakistani generals know of the quality of Chinese weapons is a good sign for China.
> 
> They will look for alot of off the shelf, tot etc going forward.


Sure, and China can mass produce them in case of war with our huge industrial and manufacturing base, our mass production capability can not be matched up even by US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

beijingwalker said:


> The Middle East buyer is reported to be Kuwait, the country chose this Chinese howitzer over US made M777 after assessment.
> 
> 
> Sure, and China can mass produce them in case of war with our huge industrial and manufacturing base, our mass production capability can not be matched up even by US.



Pakistan has long touted Chinese weapons and China as a reliable partner to many mid east nations only to watch as they bought overpriced American or European weapons.

Now those nations are looking to build up their own industries and find an alternative and China could be well placed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

hussain0216 said:


> Pakistan has long touted Chinese weapons and China as a reliable partner to many mid east nations only to watch as they bought overpriced American or European weapons.
> 
> Now those nations are looking to build up their own industries and find an alternative and China could be well placed.


We are your logistic factories and interior rear in case of emergency.


----------



## beijingwalker

This one is also a beauty, we made so many beauties in recent years..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

The PLA version of this gun is still under development/trial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

how is compared to US M777 ?


----------



## IblinI

Starlord said:


> how is compared to US M777 ?


Some creditable source said in features it is very similar to M777A2, and it wins the order in a contest from M777 may state something, but we will have to wait for more details from it's customer since it is just an export version. 
Here is some pics from last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## aliaselin

Old news for one year late

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Chinese weapons is doing good in Africa (战果辉煌：中国这些武器在非洲完胜美俄同类)
近年，中国自主研发的若干先进武器装备，在捍卫非洲和平稳定的战斗中发挥了相当的作用。
非洲许多国家多年来面对较突出的国防与治安威胁，包括了非法武装对无辜平民的袭扰掠夺，但这些国家军队又普遍存在财政与技术能力薄弱、无法承担先进西方武器的特点，这使得性能出色、价格适中的中国武器装备找到了市场突破口，并在实战使用中发挥了出色的作用。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

Starlord said:


> how is compared to US M777 ?



M777 is a modular howitzer, which beside they can be airlift-able by medium helicopter (M777 can be lifted by UH-60, you can't airlift AH-4 with UH-60 external sling loading) since they are modular, they can be drop by C-17, C-130 as part of Airborne deployable howitzer. While AH-4 is a light weighted towed Howitzer, which basically the lighter version of M198 the Pakistani is using. (Although M198s are also modular)

People don't understand howitzer would think "This is not a big deal, M777 are only 300 kg lighter than AH-4" but in reality, this is probably the furthest from the truth. The problem of airdropping a howitzer part is that they (the parts) must be durable, which mean you can use them immediately after you drop them from 1000ft AGL. Now imagine this, if you have a light platform, you drop them from 1000ft AGL, you probably ended up denting the parts and you cannot put them together and use it, especially the parts that connect 1 component to another. But for parts to be durable, they have to be made in heavier substance (more steel than carbon fibre or untempered titanium). Which means it would limit the package you can drop per aircraft. And that is the problem.

On the other hand, howitzer like AH-4 do not need to be drop from skies, and they are not modular, which mean, you can easily save weight by making lighter material replacing the heavier steel or iron compound. Even with less dense Titanium, which offer less structure strength, but since it was not a modular system, the strength will be compensated by structure integrity.

think about it like a convertible and a sedan of the same car, Convertible, since they are missing the top, their body and chassis must be hardened to compensate the lack of structural strength, however, a couple does not require a hardened chassis and body because it maintain its structural integrity, thus a sedan can be lighter, goes faster but a convertible is more expensive.

M777 is expensive because the material is heavily treated so they are actually stronger than titanium, but they are lighter than steel, 300Kgs may not be much but if you think about it, it's quite a lot to shred with the competitor, and it's modular.

However, if a country does not have a large airborne dependence or they don't have hills or highland (like most GCC country) then M777 would not be wise for the money you spend, because you basically spend more but got all the advantage negated. If I have a flat environment with some hill, I would probably go with platform like M198 or AH-4 instead of M777, it just not worth the extra.






Airdropping M198






Airdropping M777

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan should buy few of these along with new aircrafts to take them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

YuChen said:


> Some creditable source said in features it is very similar to M777A2, and it wins the order in a contest from M777 may state something, but we will have to wait for more details from it's customer since it is just an export version.
> Here is some pics from last year.



If i am not wrong , its able to fire guided shells to right ?


----------



## jhungary

Starlord said:


> If i am not wrong , its able to fire guided shells to right ?



Not compatible with Excalibur, not sure about other guided shell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

jhungary said:


> Not compatible with Excalibur, not sure about other guided shell



Thanks buddy, i will look into it more


----------



## pzfz

M777 is a lighter weight M198. Also its range will be less than those of 52 cal guns.


----------



## IblinI

Starlord said:


> If i am not wrong , its able to fire guided shells to right ?


Indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Starlord said:


> Thanks buddy, i will look into it more



AH-4 39 barrel gun would mean both Excalibur and SMart155 rounds are incompatible with the guns, because it cannot achieve its minimum muzzle speed for the round to make the initial parabolic flight. AH-4 could possibly used M712 Copperhead because any artillery piece can use it, and Not sure about Russian Krasnopol or Iranian Basir Round

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Starlord said:


> If i am not wrong , its able to fire guided shells to right ?



From Janes:-
The range can be extended to 30 km if the ERFB-Base Bleed/HE is employed. The weapon can engage targets out to 40 km with the latest ERFB-BB-Rocket Assist/HE projectile, although this may result in a loss of accuracy.

NORINCO has confirmed that the AH4 is also capable of firing its expanded family of 155 mm precision-guided munitions (PGMs). These include the latest 155 mm laser-guided projectile (LGP) GP6, which has a maximum range of 25 km with a first round hit probability of 90% and is capable of engaging stationary and moving targets.

This is a follow-on to the earlier 155 mm GP1 LGP and is claimed to have a higher resistance to jamming. Its multiple laser coding technology enables co-operative multi-target engagement.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

*The technology should prove attractive to Pakistan, with whom China already has an arrangement to supply fighter jets, and other developing countries, said sources with the AVIC’s Radar Research Institute.*
*
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d51544d336b7a4d/share_p.html
*
China aiming to become global fighter jet supplier with cheap new radar
POLITICS
By Wang Xueying

2017-05-22 12:31 GMT+8






China has developed a cheap, lightweight radar for fighter jets as it bids to supply more such technology to developing nations.

Announcing the breakthrough on Monday, state-owned aviation and defense company AVIC explained that it features a new cooling system and said it will be installed in nearly 1,000 existing Chinese jets, increasing their combat effectiveness.





The Chinese J-10 fighter is one the models due to be upgraded with the new radar. /VCG Photo

The technology should prove attractive to Pakistan, with whom China already has an arrangement to supply fighter jets, and other developing countries, said sources with the AVIC’s Radar Research Institute.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

onebyone said:


> *The technology should prove attractive to Pakistan, with whom China already has an arrangement to supply fighter jets, and other developing countries, said sources with the AVIC’s Radar Research Institute.
> 
> https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d51544d336b7a4d/share_p.html
> *
> China aiming to become global fighter jet supplier with cheap new radar
> POLITICS
> By Wang Xueying
> 
> 2017-05-22 12:31 GMT+8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has developed a cheap, lightweight radar for fighter jets as it bids to supply more such technology to developing nations.
> 
> Announcing the breakthrough on Monday, state-owned aviation and defense company AVIC explained that it features a new cooling system and said it will be installed in nearly 1,000 existing Chinese jets, increasing their combat effectiveness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese J-10 fighter is one the models due to be upgraded with the new radar. /VCG Photo
> 
> The technology should prove attractive to Pakistan, with whom China already has an arrangement to supply fighter jets, and other developing countries, said sources with the AVIC’s Radar Research Institute.


Is it about the new tech to replace PD with air-cooled AESA without need to modify airframe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

Shotgunner51 said:


> Is it about the new tech to replace PD with air-cooled AESA without need to modify airframe?


KLJ-7A cant fit into existing Thunder's airframes , however i do hope this one does coz if it does then this is very good oppurtunity


----------



## grey boy 2

Live firing of the PLZ-45 155mm self-propelled howitzer exported to Algeria
阿尔及利亚陆军第41装甲旅装备的中国造PLZ-45型自行加榴炮进行实弹演习画面。这也是该炮自去年交付以来首次公开露面。（来源：Weaponmagazine-肖宁）

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## 帅的一匹

Said Thailand is interested in J10b

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 99 MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 帅的一匹

grey boy 2 said:


> Type 99 MBT


True sexy beast!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Phillipine SWAT with Chinese type 97 rifle, cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 帅的一匹

Iraq special force dressing Chinese type 07 uniform and armed with Chinese CQ rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

The first export customer for the JL-9G/FTC-2000G is Sudan !















And how reliable is this ??

https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-procurement/bangladesh-air-force-1-billion-aircraft-deal-china/

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## zestokryl

This plane is lovely. Congrats to Sudan

But, i would like to see it with targeting pod and hi precision missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*JL-9 jet rolls off assembly line for foreign trade*
(People's Daily Online) 17:19, June 05, 2017

China's famous JL-9 "Shanying" fighter-trainer jet saw its first model for foreign trade roll off the assembly line in Guizhou province on June 5.

Now coded as FTC-2000, the jet has a maximum weapon load of 2 tons. It features five attaching points, which can be used for either missile loads or auxiliary tanks. It uses a hands-on throttle-and-stick operating system.

The original model, JL-9, is a two-seat fighter-trainer jet developed by Guizhou Aviation Aircraft Co. Ltd. (GAC) and the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC). It took its maiden flight in 2003, and has been serving in its original and advanced formats since then. It is capable of advanced fighter-jet training and can also conduct air-to-ground combat at a lower level.

The foreign trade version boasts some third-generation design features and has been adapted for mainly air-to-ground attack missions, with some capability in air-to-air combat.

In January, GAC signed the first export deal for the FTC-2000, Beijing Youth Daily reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 帅的一匹

Deino said:


> The first export customer for the JL-9G/FTC-2000G is Sudan !
> 
> View attachment 401596
> View attachment 401597
> View attachment 401598
> View attachment 401599
> 
> 
> And how reliable is this ??
> 
> https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-procurement/bangladesh-air-force-1-billion-aircraft-deal-china/
> 
> View attachment 401604


Pretty much for real

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

wanglaokan said:


> View attachment 401583
> Phillipine SWAT with Chinese type 97 rifle, cool!


Very interesting, isn't it ? Now Phillipine Police start equiping China Type-97 rifle ... soon those old M4 /M16 / M14 rifles equiped by Phillipine Army will replaced by China CQ-A 5.56 ... it seems China start to arm Phillipine military force instead of U.S !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

|

Guizhou Aviation Industry Corporation (GAIC) rolled out the first FTC-2000 light fighter and advanced trainer destined for an undisclosed export customer, which is believed to be the Sudanese Air Force.

Designated the Mountain Eagle, the FTC-2000 is the export variant of the JL-9, which is a vastly upgraded derivative of the JJ-7/FT-7. In November 2016, Sudan reportedly ordered six FTC-2000s.

It is also GAIC’s first export order. Until now, GAIC’s sister-companies in AVIC maintained the balance of China’s aviation sales, most notably Chengdu (via the F-7 and JF-17) and Hongdu (via the K-8 and L-15).

*Notes & Comments:*

Like the Aviation Industry Corporation of China’s (AVIC) other export-oriented platforms, the FTC-2000 is equipped with a modern multi-mode radar, integrated avionics suite (with head-up displays, multi-function displays, mission computers and satellite-aided inertial navigation systems), and other onboard electronics, such as electronic countermeasure suites.

However, the FTC-2000 represents the lower-end of AVIC’s portfolio. For example, in contrast to the J-10, JF-17 and L-15, the FTC-2000 is powered by a WP-13 turbojet engine, as opposed to a turbofan engine. It also depends on a mechanical flight control system.

However, its closeness to the Chengdu F-7, an export aircraft in service with several major developing countries, makes the FTC-2000 a smooth upgrade to the legacy MiG-21 derivative. F-7 users can re-utilize existing logistics and maintenance infrastructure to affordably induct the FTC-2000, which – while not as sophisticated as the FC-20, JF-17 or L-15 – still confers the end-user with modern air warfare capabilities.

Besides the role of an entry-level fighter, the FTC-2000 could potentially be marketed as a very low-cost lead-in fighter-trainer (LIFT), particularly for air forces that believe new platforms such as the L-15, L-159, T-50 and others are too costly to operate and acquire for the designated role.

In recent years, AVIC has sold the L-15 and (in partnership with Pakistan Aeronautical Complex) the JF-17 to Gambia and Nigeria, respectively.
Sources: http://quwa.org/2017/06/07/guizhou-rolls-first-ftc-2000-light-fighteradvanced-trainer/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

An excellent Supersonic fighter/advanced trainer for third world countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Those ships look to be for the Pakistan Coast Guards rather than for the Pakistan Navy with that paint colour. lol


----------



## HRK

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Those ships look to be for the Pakistan Coast Guards rather than for the Pakistan Navy with that paint colour. lol


not even for coast guards its for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Was there a point to not using these more expensive vessels for the Pakistan Navy instead? They would be incredibly potent against enemy ships if they were armed like our variants from China. Surely a paramilitary force like the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency has fewer needs for such a large ship.


----------



## HRK

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Surely a paramilitary force like the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency has fewer needs for such a large ship.



PMSA is not a paramilitary force as it is not a "Fighting force" but more of a Policing agency; plz read
Legal Powers of PMSA
PMSA Functions

secondly its area of responsibility is stretched *up to 840 NM *from the shores *for search & rescue Operations* (as shown in the pic below) so 1500 tonnes MPV is suitable for the needs of PMSA

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

That was interesting to learn. Most countries have just one agency dealing with the policing of their oceans.


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Myanmar Airforce FC-1 Block2 fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Han Patriot

cnleio said:


> Myanmar Airforce FC-1 Block2 fighter
> 
> View attachment 403459
> View attachment 403460
> View attachment 403461


Still using those smoky Russian engines?


----------



## grey boy 2

KLJ-7A AESA radar (KLJ-7A型有源相控阵机载火控雷达) alongside with many other military radars and civilian electronic devices will be exhibited at the Paris Air Show 2017




*图为：KLJ-7A型有源相控阵机载火控雷达*

*中国雷达走向世界 电科14所反隐身雷达将亮相巴黎航展*
军事要闻中国电科十四所2017-06-14 08:19
分享
_13_评论
再过一周，世界上规模最大、最负盛名的国际航空航天展览会之一——法国巴黎国际航空航天展览会将在巴黎东北的布尔歇机场举行。中国电科作为“世界500强”将首度组团亮相巴黎，向世界展示在 “安全”、“智慧”这两大领域取得的丰硕成果。

作为中国雷达的代言人，中国电科14所也将携带十余款军用及民用雷达电子系统装备亮相巴黎。经过前期的积极筹备，目前各项参展工作已经准备就绪。
*
先进无源雷达、反隐身雷达悉数亮相，展现中国雷达强大实力*

本次巴黎航展上，14所将以各种形式展出KLJ-7A型有源相控阵机载火控雷达、KLC-11机载多功能监视雷达、YLC-29无源探测系统、YLC-2V机动三坐标警戒雷达、YLC-2A三坐标远程警戒雷达、YLC-18高机动中程低空三坐标雷达、YLC-8B机动式预警相控阵雷达、YLC-48“蜘蛛网”便携式多功能侦察雷达、SLC-2E多功能远程武器定位雷达、SLC-7多功能相控阵雷达、SLC-12多功能雷达11款先进的军用雷达产品。




*图为：YLC-48“蜘蛛网”便携式多功能侦查雷达




图为：YLC-8B机动式预警相控阵雷达




图为：SLC-2E多功能远程武器定位雷达*
http://mil.qq.com/a/20170614/008586.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Title123

cnleio said:


> Myanmar Airforce FC-1 Block2 fighter
> 
> View attachment 403459
> View attachment 403460
> View attachment 403461


NO SMOKE IN ALL PICTURES.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Wednesday, June 14, 2017, 16:05
*Thailand in US$68m deal to buy armored vehicles from China*
By Reuters



Thai soldiers march back to their barracks during Thailand's National Armed Forces Day at the 11th Infantry Regiment in Bangkok on Jan 18, 2017. (Lillian Suwanrumpha / AFP)

BANGKOK – Thailand will buy 34 armored personnel carriers from China worth 2.3 billion baht (US$68million), the Southeast Asian nation's army chief said on Wednesday.

The purchase is the latest defense deal between Bangkok and Beijing amid warming ties since Thailand's military coup in 2014, when relations cooled with the United States, historically the country's major supplier of Western weapons.

"Buying from the West is a little hard…buying from China is better value for money," General Chalermchai Sitthisart told reporters, announcing that Thailand's cabinet had approved the purchase of the VN-1 carriers.

The choice of China was not a consequence of closer relations between the two countries, however, but the most cost-effective option, he added.

"The most important is the suitability for the needs of Thailand and the price," Chalermchai said, adding that Russia and Ukraine had also been in the running to supply the vehicles.

In April, Thailand approved the first of three planned submarine purchases from China in a deal worth a total of more than US$1 billion.

The Thai navy defended the decision following a barrage of public criticism over questions such as the suitability of the submarines and the need to buy the costly craft.



Thailand's army chief General Chalermchai Sittisart arrives during a handover ceremony at the Army headquarters in Bangkok on Sept 30, 2016. (Munir Uz Zaman / AFP)

Thailand and China have also agreed to cooperate on building an 873-km railway project, as part of Beijing's regional infrastructure drive.

Delays and talks over loan terms and land development rights have held up the project, however, prompting Thai Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-ocha to say on Tuesday that he would make use of Article 44, a special security measure, to allow work to begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

*IDF buying mass-market DJI drones*
*Yaakov Lappin, Tel Aviv and Jeremy Binnie, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
15 June 2017







The Mavic folds up so that is just 198 x 83 x 83 mm in size. (DIJ)

The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) will equip the majority of its combat companies by the end of this year with small unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) designed for the consumer and commercial markets, a senior military source has told _Jane's_.

"We are going with the most highly sold unmanned aerial systems, those produced by DJI," the source said. "We are buying the Mavic, their flagship product, and for more professional units we are buying the Matrice [100], which has better abilities, more time in the air, other kinds of cameras," the source said.

Most of the companies that will receive the systems will be infantry, although other types of ground forces units will receive them as well, the source added.

The Mavic only has a day camera, but it weighs just 743 g, folds up to make it highly portable, and can fly for up to 27 minutes. The more expensive and larger Matrice 100 quadcopter can be fitted with different payloads such as an infrared camera or an additional battery to extend its flight time to up to 40 minutes.

The source said the acquisition of the DJI quadcopters is a temporary measure until a small military UAV called the Tzur becomes available. Industry sources have told_Jane's_ that the Tzur project has not as yet resulted in a contract being signed with a manufacturer.

The IDF source said the acquisition of commercial UAVs would provide clear operational advantages for forces in the field. "They will have the ability to get a high-quality picture from the air, as well as images from opposite angles," he stated. "The enemy was used to hiding behind a wall or a home. Suddenly, it is exposed from 360°."

"In the past, only planes and drones that are expensive and complicated to operate could provide images to the company level.

http://www.janes.com/article/71456/idf-buying-mass-market-dji-drones

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

bobsm said:


> *IDF buying mass-market DJI drones*
> *Yaakov Lappin, Tel Aviv and Jeremy Binnie, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 15 June 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mavic folds up so that is just 198 x 83 x 83 mm in size. (DIJ)
> 
> The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) will equip the majority of its combat companies by the end of this year with small unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) designed for the consumer and commercial markets, a senior military source has told _Jane's_.
> 
> "We are going with the most highly sold unmanned aerial systems, those produced by DJI," the source said. "We are buying the Mavic, their flagship product, and for more professional units we are buying the Matrice [100], which has better abilities, more time in the air, other kinds of cameras," the source said.
> 
> Most of the companies that will receive the systems will be infantry, although other types of ground forces units will receive them as well, the source added.
> 
> The Mavic only has a day camera, but it weighs just 743 g, folds up to make it highly portable, and can fly for up to 27 minutes. The more expensive and larger Matrice 100 quadcopter can be fitted with different payloads such as an infrared camera or an additional battery to extend its flight time to up to 40 minutes.
> 
> The source said the acquisition of the DJI quadcopters is a temporary measure until a small military UAV called the Tzur becomes available. Industry sources have told_Jane's_ that the Tzur project has not as yet resulted in a contract being signed with a manufacturer.
> 
> The IDF source said the acquisition of commercial UAVs would provide clear operational advantages for forces in the field. "They will have the ability to get a high-quality picture from the air, as well as images from opposite angles," he stated. "The enemy was used to hiding behind a wall or a home. Suddenly, it is exposed from 360°."
> 
> "In the past, only planes and drones that are expensive and complicated to operate could provide images to the company level.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/71456/idf-buying-mass-market-dji-drones



DJI should consider adding a unit to the company for military applications of their drones, and name it DJI Defense Systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

bobsm said:


> *IDF buying mass-market DJI drones*
> *Yaakov Lappin, Tel Aviv and Jeremy Binnie, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 15 June 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mavic folds up so that is just 198 x 83 x 83 mm in size. (DIJ)
> 
> The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) will equip the majority of its combat companies by the end of this year with small unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) designed for the consumer and commercial markets, a senior military source has told _Jane's_.
> 
> "We are going with the most highly sold unmanned aerial systems, those produced by DJI," the source said. "We are buying the Mavic, their flagship product, and for more professional units we are buying the Matrice [100], which has better abilities, more time in the air, other kinds of cameras," the source said.
> 
> Most of the companies that will receive the systems will be infantry, although other types of ground forces units will receive them as well, the source added.
> 
> The Mavic only has a day camera, but it weighs just 743 g, folds up to make it highly portable, and can fly for up to 27 minutes. The more expensive and larger Matrice 100 quadcopter can be fitted with different payloads such as an infrared camera or an additional battery to extend its flight time to up to 40 minutes.
> 
> The source said the acquisition of the DJI quadcopters is a temporary measure until a small military UAV called the Tzur becomes available. Industry sources have told_Jane's_ that the Tzur project has not as yet resulted in a contract being signed with a manufacturer.
> 
> The IDF source said the acquisition of commercial UAVs would provide clear operational advantages for forces in the field. "They will have the ability to get a high-quality picture from the air, as well as images from opposite angles," he stated. "The enemy was used to hiding behind a wall or a home. Suddenly, it is exposed from 360°."
> 
> "In the past, only planes and drones that are expensive and complicated to operate could provide images to the company level.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/71456/idf-buying-mass-market-dji-drones


India should consider buying them too, we can offer 'military spec' drones and then give their generals a cut. Win win for all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Han Patriot said:


> India should consider buying them too, we can offer 'military spec' drones and then give their generals a cut. Win win for all





Not a bad idea... but indian armed forces are already using the Chinese commerical drones...they just don't talk about it... super power, you know!

Let no one be surprised when the Chinese commercial and military drones totally dominate the global market. Applications are truly limitless!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Makarena

Philippine army also use mavic in recent war in marawi city, one of them was shot down by the terrorist fighters.


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Jerusalem Post
WATCH: The new drone every IDF officer wants in the battlefield*
Soon every company will have two re-purposed civilian drones to provide them with a bird's-eye view of battlefield. 
June 4, 2017 12:35 By Anna Ahronheim





_Drones in the IDF (credit: IDF)_

In less than two months, every IDF company commander in the ground forces will be the proud owner of a new collapsible drone to assist in intelligence gathering.

Hundreds of the *Mavic* and *Matrice* drones will be used by the army’s infantry brigades stationed in the West Bank and in the mixed-gender combat battalions in the Border Defense Corps.

The drones, which will be distributed in August, are part of a multi-million shekel project to give fighters better capabilities against the enemy. They will be operated by a team of three soldiers who will act as a controller, spotter and back up who, along with the company commanders, already have undergone weeks of training at the Combat Intelligence Collection Corps’ school, Sayarim, in the South.

The Mavic, which weighs less than 2 pounds and has a single battery life of up to 20 minutes at a speed of 65 km./hour can fold up and fit into a pouch. It comes with two flight modes, including “sport,” which allows it to fly at top speed, bank and turn sharply to avoid danger with the help of two front-facing sensors.

It is made by *Chinese drone giant DJI*, which has partnered with Israel’s augmented reality start-up Edgybees on “Drone Prix,” which lets pilots work on their skills by navigating an obstacle course and compete with pilots around the world.

Other combat intelligence battalions in the IDF also will receive the larger Matrice four-bladed quadcopter, which has double the battery life of the Mavic; can fly at night; and, at just over five pounds, is considered more robust, which allows it to fly in bad weather.

_“The drones will give the fighters better capabilities against the enemy. They will be able to get intelligence and surprise the enemy in ways that we haven’t been able to before,”_ a senior IDF officer told The Jerusalem Post.​
Both models are not considered combat drones and the Mavic will only be used during the day to help gather intelligence the company commander otherwise would have had only binoculars to rely upon.

While the drones are not military- grade and are not encrypted, “they are an interim solution and worth the risk until we have a military drone,” the senior officer said.

The IDF already uses dozens of unmanned aerial vehicles such as the Skylark, the IDF’s smallest drone operated by the artillery corps. Built by Elbit, it measures in 7.5 feet and operates on all fronts for tactical surveillance.

It can be launched by one or two soldiers and operated on the roof of buildings or in the back of armored personnel carriers, providing live video to operators once airborne.

While it is considered a credible, effective and sought-after drone by every battalion and brigade commander, there have been several crashes in enemy territory since Skylark was delivered to the ground forces in 2010, most recently in May when one crashed in Lebanon.

The IDF is currently developing the “Tzur” combat drone with an approximate weight of 22-33 pounds and blades that span 1.5 meters. The Tzur is expected to have a wide range of capabilities including a high-quality visual surveillance camera allowing it to function both during the day and night, as well as fly hundreds of meters in the air while carrying several kilograms of cargo such as combat supplies or ammunition.

http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/WA...y-IDF-officer-wants-in-the-battlefield-494759

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

wanglaokan said:


> View attachment 401587
> Iraq special force dressing Chinese type 07 uniform and armed with Chinese CQ rifle.



That is one of the coolest looking uniforms I've come to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

Belarus to receive circa 30 chinese armoured CS/VN3 (4х4) cars, as a donation







China also donated fast light boats with engines and explosive detectors to Serbia

*I advise those in charge to change thread title to : Chinese weapon exports and donations *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China donates military equipment to Serbia*
(Xinhua) 18:38, June 21, 2017





Serbian President Aleksandar Vucic views Chinese military equipment in Pancevo, Serbia, June 20, 2017. China on Wednesday donated to Serbia military equipment worth 900,000 euros (1 million U.S. dollars). (Xinhua/Wang Huijuan)





Serbian Defense Minister Zoran Djordjevic (2nd R) and Chinese Ambassador to Serbia Li Manchang (2nd L) sign the handover certificate in Pancevo, Serbia, June 20, 2017. China on Wednesday donated to Serbia military equipment worth 900,000 euros (1 million U.S. dollars). (Xinhua/Wang Huijuan)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Makarena said:


> Philippine army also use mavic in recent war in marawi city, one of them was shot down by the terrorist fighters.


China start supply weapons to Philippines, arming Philippine Army ... more weapons from BeiJing to Manila, armored vehicles will be next.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## 帅的一匹

Need to provide more arms to Phillipine to terminate Daesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseLuver

Hell yeah! If it's for killing radical Muslims, I'd say arm em to the teeth even tho I have no love for pinoys, this shud be done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

China's HQ-9 won the air defense tender from Qatar over USA and Russia, France 
《汉和防务评论》7月刊爆料中东某国和中国签订了购买一个营的红旗-9（FD-2000）防空导弹合同。

美国、法国、俄罗斯都参与了竞标，最终中国红旗-9夺标。

红旗-9将与该国空军的西方战斗机一起组成新的防空体系，用于保护该国首都。

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## 帅的一匹

grey boy 2 said:


> China's HQ-9 won the air defense tender from Qatar over USA and Russia, France
> 《汉和防务评论》7月刊爆料中东某国和中国签订了购买一个营的红旗-9（FD-2000）防空导弹合同。
> 
> 美国、法国、俄罗斯都参与了竞标，最终中国红旗-9夺标。
> 
> 红旗-9将与该国空军的西方战斗机一起组成新的防空体系，用于保护该国首都。


Good news



grey boy 2 said:


> China's HQ-9 won the air defense tender from Qatar over USA and Russia, France
> 《汉和防务评论》7月刊爆料中东某国和中国签订了购买一个营的红旗-9（FD-2000）防空导弹合同。
> 
> 美国、法国、俄罗斯都参与了竞标，最终中国红旗-9夺标。
> 
> 红旗-9将与该国空军的西方战斗机一起组成新的防空体系，用于保护该国首都。


土鸡的盟友也买了

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

According to a Canadian source, the Qatar ordered a battalion of Chinese SAM FD-2000. Is - this confirmed elsewhere?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

grey boy 2 said:


> China's HQ-9 won the air defense tender from Qatar over USA and Russia, France
> 《汉和防务评论》7月刊爆料中东某国和中国签订了购买一个营的红旗-9（FD-2000）防空导弹合同。
> 
> 美国、法国、俄罗斯都参与了竞标，最终中国红旗-9夺标。
> 
> 红旗-9将与该国空军的西方战斗机一起组成新的防空体系，用于保护该国首都。


Turkey was the first to verify the performance of the HQ-9 but due to American pressure they had to cancel it, it is no surprise Qatar would come to the same conclusion about it's effectiveness over Patriot and S-300. I am very sure China is buying S-400 as a comparison platform for HQ-10, if HQ-10 under performs, they will copy S-400 technology and improve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## juj06750

CHINA already confirmed Russian S400 performes less than its latest SAM like HQ9C . and chinese SAM has much higher credibility . I am very sure CHINA won't buy Russian S400

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

juj06750 said:


> CHINA already confirmed Russian S400 performes less than its latest SAM like HQ9C . and chinese SAM has much higher credibility . I am very sure CHINA won't buy Russian S400


As expected.

HQ9 will grab the market share from Russia and EU a lot.

40N6 never materialize.

As we have got HQ26, we don't need Russian S500 anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

juj06750 said:


> CHINA already confirmed Russian S400 performes less than its latest SAM like HQ9C


Can we get a source of any kind? I was actually just wondering about the reason as to why Qatar picked it over all the other choices during such a critical time period in terms of foreign relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Can we get a source of any kind? I was actually just wondering about the reason as to why Qatar picked it over all the other choices during such a critical time period in terms of foreign relations.


What Russia offer at Qatar's bidding? S300 or S400?


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arthur

Hello friends, I have few question regarding the C 13B (Type 56 corvette) commissioned by Bangladesh Navy.

Can members here shed some light on the emission of Sonar & torpedo launchers? Why they were not installed?

Does these ships(C 13B) really lacks a sonar?

Will the next two units that is under construction in China will come without sonar too?

Can you also talk to some Chinese speaking forums/ internal sources or Wuchang shipyard staffs & bring us some more informations on this matter?

@cnleio @cirr @grey boy 2 @Deino @wanglaokan @Chinese-Dragon & others.

Your answers will be greatly appreciated. Regards.


----------



## CN_lang66

Khan saheb said:


> Hello friends, I have few question regarding the C 13B (Type 56 corvette) commissioned by Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> Can members here shed some light on the emission of Sonar & torpedo launchers? Why they were not installed?
> 
> Does these ships(C 13B) really lacks a sonar?
> 
> Will the next two units that is under construction in China will come without sonar too?
> 
> Can you also talk to some Chinese speaking forums/ internal sources or Wuchang shipyard staffs & bring us some more informations on this matter?
> 
> @cnleio @cirr @grey boy 2 @Deino @wanglaokan @Chinese-Dragon & others.
> 
> Your answers will be greatly appreciated. Regards.




Hi, I'm quoting someone else from an earlier thread about C13B corvette, "Don't know about bow sonar, but there is insider saying they do not install torpedoes due to price." Maybe C13B simply does not intend to serve the role of ASW in Bangladesh navy. "The bow sonar and torpedoes on basic type 056 is for self-defense only, have or not have is not very important." Your navy has _Durjoy_-class. For their asw role _Durjoy_-class ships have two forward-mounted 6-tube EDS-25A 250 mm (10 in) ASW rocket launchers and decoy launchers, and it is equipped with ESS-3 bow mounted sonar
Hope this helps. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Khan saheb said:


> Hello friends, I have few question regarding the C 13B (Type 56 corvette) commissioned by Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> Can members here shed some light on the emission of Sonar & torpedo launchers? Why they were not installed?
> 
> Does these ships(C 13B) really lacks a sonar?
> 
> Will the next two units that is under construction in China will come without sonar too?
> 
> Can you also talk to some Chinese speaking forums/ internal sources or Wuchang shipyard staffs & bring us some more informations on this matter?
> 
> @cnleio @cirr @grey boy 2 @Deino @wanglaokan @Chinese-Dragon & others.
> 
> Your answers will be greatly appreciated. Regards.



China export ships made according to the requirement of the customers. What is fitted or not fitted is specified by the buyer. Therefore the best party to answer your question is BD Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Military sales is not just product performance but long term relationships and other factors come into the play  Europe will buy first local than US or NATO Russian and its republic from its allies and then rarely from outside and other same way cost and performance may be factor but may not the only criteria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Shotgunner51 said:


> CH-4 can carry AR-1 missiles, capable of hitting soldiers, tanks and small boats within 1.5 meters of the target. *The Saudi facility will be CASC’s third CH-4 factory outside of China, with facilities in Pakistan and Myanmar*.


so CH-4 factory is already existed in Myanmar. ?Anyone can comfirm it ? 
not sure about CH-4 but we do have CH-3 UCAV.
CH-3A of Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

The production line of MBT-3000 for Royal Thai Army

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 帅的一匹

Very impressive!


----------



## cnleio

YuChen said:


> The production line of MBT-3000 for Royal Thai Army


Looks good, informational & digital MBT from China.


----------



## zestokryl



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Sudan AF FTC-2000G + markings 1205 !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozranger

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Can we get a source of any kind? I was actually just wondering about the reason as to why Qatar picked it over all the other choices during such a critical time period in terms of foreign relations.



Sort of like paying an extortion fee, as Saudi paid big before (biggest payment to the US and the second to China) and Qatar wants to make it a bit even. Qatar doesn't really care if they can operate those HQ-9 missiles.


----------



## cnleio

YuChen said:


> The production line of MBT-3000 for Royal Thai Army


Thailand Royal Army - VT-4 Autoreloader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ozranger

cnleio said:


> Thailand Royal Army - VT-4 Autoreloader
> View attachment 418087
> 
> View attachment 418088



The tester seems aiming using a LCD screen instead of a traditional gun sight.


----------



## cnleio

ozranger said:


> The tester seems aiming using a LCD screen instead of a traditional gun sight.

















Below is U.S Army M1 MBT turret: 











M1 shooter & commander:


















M1 reloader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Title123

Deino said:


> Sudan AF FTC-2000G + markings 1205 !
> 
> View attachment 417654


Is it FTC 2000 or FTC 2000 G ?


----------



## Deino

Title123 said:


> Is it FTC 2000 or FTC 2000 G ?




Huitong calls it FTC-2000S (for Sudan) ... but I don't know for sure.


----------



## cirr

Waiting for pics of lots of new stuff from NORINCO 

Live

http://tv.cnr.cn/ygzb1/20170816/t20170816_523903082.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

VT5











VT5






VN17 and VN12






VN1C and VN2D






VP11 etc

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

*Land forces display military might at arms exhibition*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | 2017-08-16 12:00


















A domestically developed tank used by Chinese land forces is presented to hundreds of foreign military officers at a shooting range in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region on Aug 16, 2017. [Photo by Zhao Lei/chinadaily.com.cn]

A large display of domestically developed arms used by Chinese land forces was presented to hundreds of foreign military officers at a shooting range in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region on Wednesday morning.

The event was held by the State-owned China North Industries Group Corp, commonly known as Norinco, the country's biggest maker of land armaments, and was aimed at showcasing the latest achievements of the Chinese land weapons industry.

About 230 officers from more than 50 foreign nations, mostly military attaches to Beijing and procurement officials, attended the show in Baotou, which included live-fire performances by battle tanks and antitank missiles at a shooting range owned by Inner Mongolia First Machinery, a subsidiary of Norinco. 

Spectators watched dozens of tanks, infantry fighting vehicles and mine-resistant, ambush-protected vehicles move in formations before conducting tactical maneuvers. Demonstrations of amphibious assault vehicles and all-terrain vehicles were also carried out. 

During the live-fire stage, a VT-4 main battle tank and an ST-1 tank destroyer fired rounds of armor-piercing ammunition, and a VT-5 light-duty tank launched antitank missiles. In the next stage, a GL-5 active protection system mounted on a tank intercepted an incoming antitank rocket.

After the show, foreign guests were invited to operate tanks and armored vehicles. 

It was the third time Norinco has held a field exhibition for foreign buyers. The first show was in 2014 and featured armored vehicles, with the second in 2015, when the focus was artillery guns.

Wednesday's show marked the first field performance by a VT-5, which Norinco describes as "the most-advanced light-duty tank available in the international market". It was unveiled to the public at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in November, but did not showcase its capabilities at that time.

According to Norinco, the VT-5 is capable of operating across various terrains including desert, forest and urban areas as well as soft-soil regions that cannot support heavy-duty tanks. It has a maximum weight of 36 metric tons and a crew capacity of three. The tank is armed with a 105-millimeter rifled tank gun, which can fire armor-piercing shells, high-explosive warheads and antitank missiles, and a 12.7-mm remotely controlled machine gun.

China exported 461 tanks between 1992 and 2014, according to the United Nations Register of Conventional Arms, which began recording conventional weapons transfers between UN members in 1992. The biggest tank exporter during the period was the United States, which reported sales of 5,511 tanks.







​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *Land forces display military might at arms exhibition*
> By Zhao Lei | China Daily | 2017-08-16 12:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A domestically developed tank used by Chinese land forces is presented to hundreds of foreign military officers at a shooting range in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region on Aug 16, 2017. [Photo by Zhao Lei/chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> A large display of domestically developed arms used by Chinese land forces was presented to hundreds of foreign military officers at a shooting range in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region on Wednesday morning.
> 
> The event was held by the State-owned China North Industries Group Corp, commonly known as Norinco, the country's biggest maker of land armaments, and was aimed at showcasing the latest achievements of the Chinese land weapons industry.
> 
> About 230 officers from more than 50 foreign nations, mostly military attaches to Beijing and procurement officials, attended the show in Baotou, which included live-fire performances by battle tanks and antitank missiles at a shooting range owned by Inner Mongolia First Machinery, a subsidiary of Norinco.
> 
> Spectators watched dozens of tanks, infantry fighting vehicles and mine-resistant, ambush-protected vehicles move in formations before conducting tactical maneuvers. Demonstrations of amphibious assault vehicles and all-terrain vehicles were also carried out.
> 
> During the live-fire stage, a VT-4 main battle tank and an ST-1 tank destroyer fired rounds of armor-piercing ammunition, and a VT-5 light-duty tank launched antitank missiles. In the next stage, a GL-5 active protection system mounted on a tank intercepted an incoming antitank rocket.
> 
> After the show, foreign guests were invited to operate tanks and armored vehicles.
> 
> It was the third time Norinco has held a field exhibition for foreign buyers. The first show was in 2014 and featured armored vehicles, with the second in 2015, when the focus was artillery guns.
> 
> Wednesday's show marked the first field performance by a VT-5, which Norinco describes as "the most-advanced light-duty tank available in the international market". It was unveiled to the public at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in November, but did not showcase its capabilities at that time.
> 
> According to Norinco, the VT-5 is capable of operating across various terrains including desert, forest and urban areas as well as soft-soil regions that cannot support heavy-duty tanks. It has a maximum weight of 36 metric tons and a crew capacity of three. The tank is armed with a 105-millimeter rifled tank gun, which can fire armor-piercing shells, high-explosive warheads and antitank missiles, and a 12.7-mm remotely controlled machine gun.
> 
> China exported 461 tanks between 1992 and 2014, according to the United Nations Register of Conventional Arms, which began recording conventional weapons transfers between UN members in 1992. The biggest tank exporter during the period was the United States, which reported sales of 5,511 tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​

































































https://v.qq.com/x/page/k0538saeb99.html

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## qwerrty

nice hq photos. vn-17 looks handsome. the first chinese ifv i've seen with proper skirts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## zestokryl

APS GL-5

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> VT5


They r VT2 (ZTZ-96 export version), VT5 is above posted new light tank, VT3 is type59 chassis with 120mm gun and new turret, VT4 is new MBT showed on ZhuHai AirShow, VT1 is the MBT-2000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zestokryl

I ve failed to understand, what is the sensor in chinese APS, radar, termal, or something else ?


----------



## ozranger

cnleio said:


> They r VT2 (ZTZ-96 export version), VT5 is above posted new light tank, VT3 is type59 chassis with 120mm gun and new turret, VT4 is new MBT showed on ZhuHai AirShow, VT1 is the MBT-2000


More specifically VT2 is Type 96B, VT4 is MBT-3000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Does anyone know if this new active protection system is compatible with older tanks?


----------



## yusheng

zestokryl said:


> I ve failed to understand, what is the sensor in chinese APS, radar, termal, or something else ?



4*phased-array radar



China's most advanced GL5 tank armored vehicle defense equipment, with the following world-class technology characteristics:
First, independent combat, excellent adaptability
GL5 tank active defense system has the characteristics of independent combat. It is in a particular mode only need tanks and armored vehicles to provide power, as well as the basic start instruction connection, key link search, discovery, tracking, recognition and destruction such as fully automated, crew members do not even need any intervention.
This feature is a common feature of Germany, Israel, the United States and other countries have advanced active defense system related products, the main reason is to rely on human intervention, has been unable to meet the high speed against incoming tank shells, rockets, missiles and other weapons demand. The human response speed can not be compared with the automated system, therefore, must have this ability.
Full automation also allows the GL5 tank active defense system to be easily mounted on tanks and armored vehicles. According to the picture information, the system has been installed on the main battle tank of VT4 foreign trade in china. By increasing or decreasing the number of interceptors, it is able to meet the needs of different tonnage sizes.
Two, a wide range of search, tracking and identification ability
GL5 tank active defense system, can use four phased array radar, high-speed flight distance range of 360 degrees, and ammunition to a maximum of 100 meters of automatic search, tracking, and real-time calculation of potential targets of flight information, including speed, direction, height and so on, to determine the ammunition is a threat to their own.
If not a threat, GL5 tank active defense system can automatically provide warning information to the crew, to search and track other targets; if a threat, GL5 entered the tracking stage, interception at the appropriate time.
GL5 display control device is compact and flexible, easy to arrange in the space is not enough tanks, armored vehicles, personnel cabin interior.
Three, the interception may be repeated, powerful
The typical configuration of the GL5 tank active defense system consists of four sets of interceptor missiles covering 360 degrees, each of which is equipped with 3 interceptor missiles. As a result, the GL5 can intercept incoming anti tank weapons many times.




中国最先进GL5型坦克装甲车防御装备，有着以下的世界顶尖水平技术特点：
一、可独立作战，适装性极强
GL5坦克主动防御系统，具有独立作战的特点。它在特定模式下只需要坦克装甲车提供电能，以及基本的启动等指令连接，搜索、发现、跟踪、识别和摧毁等主要环节完全自动化，甚至不需要车组人员进行任何干预。
这一特点，也是德国、以色列、美国等拥有先进主动防御系统的国家相关产品的共同特点，主要原因是依靠人手干预，已经无法满足对抗高速来袭的坦克炮弹、火箭弹、导弹等武器的需求。人的反应速度无法与自动化系统相比，因此必须具备这一能力。
完全自动化也使得GL5坦克主动防御系统能够便利的安装在各种坦克装甲车上。根据图片资料，该系统已经安装在中国VT4外贸主战坦克上。通过增减拦截弹数目，能够适应不同吨位大小的战车需求。
二、搜索范围广、跟踪识别能力强
GL5坦克主动防御系统，能够利用*四个相控阵雷达*，自动的对360度范围、最大距离100米的高速飞行弹药进行搜索、跟踪，从而实时运算出潜在目标的飞行信息，包括速度、方向、高度等等，从而判断出这一弹药是否对自身造成威胁。
假如不造成威胁，GL5坦克主动防御系统能够自动向车组提供相关警示信息，转为搜索跟踪其它目标；假如造成威胁，GL5进入精确跟踪阶段，在适当的时机实施拦截。
GL5的显示控制设备小巧灵活，便于安排在空间并不充裕的坦克装甲车人员座舱内部。
三、可多次实施拦截，威力强大
GL5坦克主动防御系统的典型配置方案，包括了覆盖360度的四组拦截弹，每组配备3枚拦截弹。因此GL5能够多次拦截来袭的各种反坦克武器。

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

VP22 armoured truck







 http://t.cn/RCZtn68

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## cnleio

zestokryl said:


> I ve failed to understand, what is the sensor in chinese APS, radar, termal, or something else ?


The GL-5 using 4x phased-array radars around turret to detect coming RPG or ATGM

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

"Type 59" heavy APC

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ozranger

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Does anyone know if this new active protection system is compatible with older tanks?



The system seems to be working autonomously and can be fitted to any vehicles externally.


----------



## lcloo

Converting thousands of type 59 MBT to heavy armoured IFV is a good idea. Either sell them to foreign custmers or re-deploy them in army service. Type 96A/B and type 99A/G/B plus the new 105mm gun light tank should form the standard battle tank triad of PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han93

cnleio said:


> They r VT2 (ZTZ-96 export version), VT5 is above posted new light tank, VT3 is type59 chassis with 120mm gun and new turret, VT4 is new MBT showed on ZhuHai AirShow, VT1 is the MBT-2000


actually, the Type-96B is a improve version of VT-2, the new one is VT-2B(Type-96B export version) (live commentary)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

According to some Iraqi sources, a neighbouring coutry, most probable Iran, has topped it to buy 4 division of armed equipment from China.


> the official facebook page of General Emad Al Zuhairi mentioned in passing that Iraq's order for equipping 4 armoured and mechanised divisions with weapons from China were cancelled by parliament and he bitterly accused parliament of being traitors working for neighbouring countries. He called on for the establishment of a separate fund for weapons purchases independent from parliament... (won't happen).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*For sale: China's brand new, souped-up tanks*

*The country shows off new infantry-fighting vehicles.*

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Yesterday at 11:00pm





*VT-4 TANK CHINA NORINCO*
It's not like every defense contractor in the world can boast of its own fleet of tanks. Here, a platoon of VT-4 main battle tanks leads the parade for Norinco's annual 2nd Armor Day.
_NORINCO_

Last week, China's dominant fighting vehicle manufacturer, China North Industries Corporation (Norinco), displayed a bevy of export armored vehicles as part of its Armor Day celebrations. These festivities, now in their second year, laud the power of Chinese military and offer an occasion to show off to senior foreign military officers, who were likely there as potential buyers. 

The day began with a parade of armored fighting vehicles, led by the VT-4 main battle tank, which has already found a repeat buyer in the Royal Thai Army. Spotted: usual suspects like the VT-4 main battle tank, VT-5 light tank, and VN-12 IFV, as well as several new Chinese systems and fighting vehicles. 





*GL-5*
The GL-5 hard-kill active protection system consists of four munition launchers, four multipurpose, millimeter-wave radars, and a control computer.
_Hongjian_

The star attraction was the GL-5 hard-kill active protection system (APS), which destroyed a guided missile attacking a tank in a live fire exercise. The GL-5 system consists of four radars and fixed projectile launchers, which are attached to a tank turret for 360 degree coverage (each launcher covers a quadrant). 

The radars pick up incoming enemy rockets, missiles, and shells, causing the computer to select a munition and fire it. Each munition is capable of destroying incoming munitions at a range of 33-39 feet. The use of fixed-launcher, radar-guided munitions in an APS mirrors the hard-kill portion of the Afghanit APS on the Russian T-14 Armata tank. As the GL-5 is an export-only version, the Chinese military is likely to field a more advanced version to protect its tanks, which could be comparable to the U.S. Quick Kill and Israeli Iron Fist and Trophy systems in terms of coverage, range, and fire volume. 





*VN-17*
The VN-17 is China's latest export infantry-fighting vehicle. It weighs about 30 tons, with heavy all-around armor, a 35mm autocannon, and twin HJ-12 anti-tank guided missiles. It also boasts next-generation imaging sensors for the commander and gunner—as well as room for seven passengers.
_NORINCO_

The new VN-17 infantry-fighting vehicle (IFV) uses a heavily modified version of the 33-ton VT-5 light tank's chassis. It has an unmanned (read: remotely controlled) turret with two large, multi-lens electro-optical and infrared sensors (one each for the gunner and commander). Those sensors come in handy when the system needs to use its 35mm cannon, 7.62mm machine gun, or medium-range HJ-12 anti-tank missiles. The VN-17 is also well protected, with reactive armor on the lower front hull, and significant side-skirt armor alongside its tracks. All this, plus its capacity to carry seven infantry, makes it likely in the 30-35 ton weight class.

It shares some similarity with the People's Liberation Army's mysterious new infantry-fighting vehicle, which will reportedly have an unmanned turret, augmented displays for crew helmets, and a hybrid-electrical engine for fuel efficiency and stealth. In terms of armament, protection, and sensors, both the VN-17 and the unnamed PLA IFV compare quite favorably to the U.S. Army's M2A3 Bradley IFV. But unlike the 35-year-old Bradley, China's brand new battle taxis have plenty of margin to grow into future upgrades like more advanced armor, better weapons, APS, sensors, and deploying unmanned partners. 





*ZTZ-59 HIFV*
China's first heavy infantry fighting vehicle uses the chassis of the ZTZ-59 (a copy of the Russian T-54) main battle tank.
_Oedo Soldier_

The ZTZ-59 tank, a 60-year workhorse copied off the Soviet T-54 tank, got a new lease of life in the form of a heavy IFV (or HIFV). The HIFV mod weighs about 40 tons and can carry up to seven passengers. So what new tricks has the old dog learned? Modifications include moving the engine to the front of the vehicle chassis, increasing tank armor on all sides, and installing a rear door for dismounting infantry. 

Its 105mm cannon and the entire turret have been replaced with a much smaller turret consisting of a 30mm autocannon, a searchlight, and electro-optical sensors. The HIFV's bulky, all-aspect armor would make it well suited for either urban combat or high-end warfare in open environments. Likely customers could be existing T-54/T-55 buyers in the Middle East, particularly those looking for armored vehicles to fight insurgents in urban environments. Its likely that Norinco could develop HIFV versions of heavier, modern tanks like the VT-2 and VT-4 to offer more high-end mechanized infantry solutions for future customers, including the People's Liberation Army. 





*ACTIVE MEASURES*
The GL-5, installed on the VT-4 export main battle tank, provides 360-degree protection by installing four munitions launchers on each quadrant of the turret, along with accompanying radars.
_NORINCO_

These competitive NORINCO offerings add credence to the U.S. Defense Department's 2016 report on the Chinese military, which stated that Chinese military industry was offering "world-class" ground systems. Notably, the increase in quality of Chinese weapons also means a corresponding increase in price; the RTA purchased 10 VT-4 main battle tanks for $58 million in 2017. 

While Norinco's Armor Day showcased impressive fighting vehicles aimed at the export market, the PLA will likely take delivery of even more advanced versions in the years to come. 

http://www.popsci.com/china-has-fleet-new-armor-vehicles#page-4

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Y-12 has became one of the hottest item in Chinese military export list, has been exported to 28 countries, Mali air force will be the next inline (大卖！大卖！哈飞出口马里空军的运-12即将交付)
哈飞出口马里空军的运-12即将交付！运-12飞机其性能指标和综合效能与世界同级别竞争机型相比具有明显优势，更大的客舱容积、更大的商载、更快的速度、更远的航程和卓越的高原性能（首张图来源：微博 skerryer）
*运-12系列螺旋桨运输机则是国内目前唯一获得了美国FAA适航认证的中国国产民机产品，已经向28个国家、30个用户出口123架，国内销售87架，共累计销售210架。其中就包括与美国维信航空于2014年签订的一批20架订单。*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zestokryl

Chinese vehicles tested in tough off roads of Belarus :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brainsucker

I'm confused with how Chinese named their IFV, APC, and other vehicles, because there are a lot of it. Can someone tell me what they are and what's their purpose? SPH, ZTZ, WZ, ZBD, ZBL, etc. There are too many of them, make me confused.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Somalia? our latest customer?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Somali-Turk

greyboy2 mandarin is not my cup of tea.so what does the article is saying.somalia gov is interested in doing with many countries in defense sector.

bussiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Somali-Turk said:


> greyboy2 mandarin is not my cup of tea.so what does the article is saying.somalia gov is interested in doing with many countries in defense sector.
> 
> bussiness.


Its said on 9/3 2017, Somalia (national army?) received from China a batch of tactical combat armor vehicles all a few kinds, including at least 12 *(*GAZ Tigr (Tiger) 4x4 Infantry Mobility Vehicle (IMV)*,虎式装甲车）




*
Hope it help pal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

New toys for sale
*VN17



















VP22








VN16









*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

Zambia: Zambia president and Air force Chief, Chinese ambassador of Zambia Participated in the opening ceremony of the Lusaka Air Force Base L-15Z Attack / Combat / Trainer (AFT) Ground Simulator Training Center and also inspected the newly formed L-15Z fleet
赞比亚媒体9月6日报道，赞比亚总统Edgar Lungu在空军司令Eric Chimese中将以及中国大使杨优明的陪同下参加了卢萨卡空军基地L-15Z攻击/战斗/教练机(AFT)地面模拟器培训中心的启用典礼并视察了新组建的L-15Z机队。（图文来源：jetfight2000）

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

grey boy 2 said:


> Zambia: Zambia president and Air force Chief, Chinese ambassador of Zambia Participated in the opening ceremony of the Lusaka Air Force Base L-15Z Attack / Combat / Trainer (AFT) Ground Simulator Training Center and also inspected the newly formed L-15Z fleet
> 赞比亚媒体9月6日报道，赞比亚总统Edgar Lungu在空军司令Eric Chimese中将以及中国大使杨优明的陪同下参加了卢萨卡空军基地L-15Z攻击/战斗/教练机(AFT)地面模拟器培训中心的启用典礼并视察了新组建的L-15Z机队。（图文来源：jetfight2000）


Good, L-15 will become next K-8 trainer from China to the foreign airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

According to the magazine "Kanwa Defense Review", a Middle East country acquired the Chinese M20 short-range surface-to-surface missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

Zarvan said:


> According to the magazine "Kanwa Defense Review", *a Middle East country* acquired the Chinese M20 short-range surface-to-surface missile.



*WHICH Middle East country it is? Saudi Arabia? Iran? Qatar? Iraq? Egypt?*

Btw OT, I think it may be good and NOT ONLY from biz POV if China may design a special export version of its anti-ship missile (AShM) (just call it the DF-21 EXP series) then spread it over the select countries around the world... it may create some headaches of unknowns for some party that loves to resort to violence (in this case using the naval force) to achieve its geopolitical or economic objectives   this relatively low cost product will pose a serious threat to those high-value surface assets. Or is such AShM regulated under the MTCR?

Just thinking... what do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

samsara said:


> *WHICH Middle East country it is? Saudi Arabia? Iran? Qatar? Iraq? Egypt?*
> 
> Btw OT, I think it may be good and NOT ONLY from biz POV if China may design a special export version of its anti-ship missile (AShM) (just call it the DF-21 EXP series) then spread it over the select countries around the world... it may create some headaches of unknowns for some party that loves to resort to violence (in this case using the naval force) to achieve its geopolitical or economic objectives   this relatively low cost product will pose a serious threat to those high-value surface assets. Or is such AShM regulated under the MTCR?
> 
> Just thinking... what do you think?


It's either Saudi Arabia or Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

samsara said:


> *WHICH Middle East country it is? Saudi Arabia? Iran? Qatar? Iraq? Egypt?*
> 
> Btw OT, I think it may be good and NOT ONLY from biz POV if China may design a special export version of its anti-ship missile (AShM) (just call it the DF-21 EXP series) then spread it over the select countries around the world... it may create some headaches of unknowns for some party that loves to resort to violence (in this case using the naval force) to achieve its geopolitical or economic objectives   this relatively low cost product will pose a serious threat to those high-value surface assets. Or is such AShM regulated under the MTCR?
> 
> Just thinking... what do you think?


Exporting ballistic missiles would undermine Chinese credibility in arms control and would subject it to sanctions, especially exporting to Iran. But the Saudis did buy DF-21s back in 2007 with CIA consent so China should sell them to American friends in the middle East.


----------



## samsara

Figaro said:


> Exporting ballistic missiles would undermine Chinese credibility in arms control and would subject it to sanctions, especially exporting to Iran. But the Saudis did buy DF-21s back in 2007 *with CIA consent *so China should sell them to American friends in the middle East.


With CIA consent???  Think you had a typo  
no wonder those smaller, weaker nations that lack of know-how can remain be "raped" for having no assets to deter aggression. But RUS can care less such sanctions today if prices & volume match

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

samsara said:


> With CIA consent???  Think you had a typo
> no wonder those smaller, weaker nations that lack of know-how can remain be "raped" for having no assets to deter aggression. But RUS can care less such sanctions today if prices & volume match


China would have very little to gain selling ballistic missiles to America’s enemies ... and much to lose. Russia was hurt pretty badly by the sanctions ... imagine where its economy would be without them? As a result, their military spending has plummeted and development stunted. China could not keep up its economic and military growth with sanctions ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Figaro said:


> China would have very little to gain selling ballistic missiles to America’s enemies ... and much to lose. Russia was hurt pretty badly by the sanctions ... imagine where its economy would be without them? As a result, their military spending has plummeted and development stunted. China could not keep up its economic and military growth with sanctions ...


That's why I implied with all the current sanctions imposed by D.C. on RUS they can care a sh*t if any "Deplorable nation" is willing to buy those lethal assets, if price & volume match. Moreover RUS has little biz or trade with USA so they can care less. Any SWIFT threat or sanction will just accelerate the launch of the alternate system. For CHN the calculation will be different at present, the weapon deal is not worth the current trade regime. It's obvious that as long as it is still advantageous to play along the current trade regime China will just follow. Otherwise Plan B should be deployed. And they're preparing for it.

Still believe the CIA consent was a typo. The CIA has no business here  for it'll be too hilarious to ever hear that CHN needs CIA consent to sell some weapons to nation X.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

samsara said:


> That's why I implied with all the current sanctions imposed by D.C. on RUS they can care a sh*t if any "Deplorable nation" is willing to buy those lethal assets, if price & volume match. Moreover RUS has little biz or trade with USA so they can care less. Any SWIFT threat or sanction will just accelerate the launch of the alternate system. For CHN the calculation will be different at present, the weapon deal is not worth the current trade regime. It's obvious that as long as it is still advantageous to play along the current trade regime China will just follow. Otherwise Plan B should be deployed. And they're preparing for it.
> 
> Still believe the CIA consent was a typo. The CIA has no business here  for it'll be too hilarious to ever hear that CHN needs CIA consent to sell some weapons to nation X.


That’s Russia ... they don’t even have huge trade with the US and still got hurt badly. China has huge trade with both the US and its allies, so it wouldn’t be wise to sell lethal weapons to US’s enemies ...


----------



## AViet

Figaro said:


> China would have very little to gain selling ballistic missiles to America’s enemies ... and much to lose. Russia was hurt pretty badly by the sanctions ... imagine where its economy would be without them? As a result, their military spending has plummeted and development stunted. China could not keep up its economic and military growth with sanctions ...



The US sanction the world largest trading nation?. China must be so scared. It is not unlike India threaten to sanction China. They have same rational: China has huge trade surplus with India so they must be hurt by India's sanction, so China should be scared of India.

Vietnam have also very huge trade deficit with China and increasing (50 billions I believe), so ... I think we can get back Hoang Sa islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

AViet said:


> The US sanction the world largest trading nation?. China must be so scared. It is not unlike India threaten to sanction China. They have same rational: China has huge trade surplus with India so they must be hurt by India's sanction, so China should be scared of India.
> 
> Vietnam have also very huge trade deficit with China and increasing (50 billions I believe), so ... I think we can get back Hoang Sa islands.


With the US, its much different. China's trade with America dwarfs all other nations ... and it has a over 300 billion trade surplus. In the case of a Chinese-Indian or Chinese-Korean trade war, China would barely suffer but under a United States one, it might indeed. All I'm saying is that China shouldn't sell advanced ballistic missiles to a country like Iran, which is US public enemy number 2. Or else, the US could respond in kind and sell Taiwan F-35s. It's just not worth the risk unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Somali-Turk



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Title1234

aliaselin said:


> According to some Iraqi sources, a neighbouring coutry, most probable Iran, has topped it to buy 4 division of armed equipment from China.


He mean Saudi Arabia not Iran.


aliaselin said:


> According to some Iraqi sources, a neighbouring coutry, most probable Iran, has topped it to buy 4 division of armed equipment from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Zambia has became the 4th customer of CH-3A after Pakistan, Nigeria and Turkmenistan
赞比亚新进口的CH-3A无人攻击机曝光。这是继巴基斯坦，尼日利亚和土库曼斯坦后CH-3系列无人攻击机的第四个国外客户。

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

Thai media:The 1st batch of 28 VT4 MBT will be delivery to Thailand in October (据泰国星暹日报报道，泰国军方于2016年初期向中国订购的第1批VT4坦克，共28辆，总值49亿铢，获悉制造厂已在今年9月24-25日装运，预计将于本月8-15日运抵梭桃邑码头，并将由军械调查委员会负责验收。)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China donates more weapons to the Philippines for anti-terrorism*
(CNTV) 13:40, October 05, 2017




China has donated weapons worth about 30 million yuan (4.5 million US dollars) to the Philippines to combat terrorism.

Weapons including 3,000 pieces of rifles, three million rounds of assorted ammunition and 90 sniper scopes were handed over to the Philippine Defense Ministry at a ceremony held on Thursday morning in the capital city of Manila. 




This batch of weapons is part of China’s military assistance worth 110 million yuan (about 16.54 million US dollars) to the Philippines for anti-terrorism efforts.

China will continue the donations in early 2018, Zhao Jianhua, the Chinese ambassador to the Philippines, said in his speech during the ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rambro

JSCh said:


> *China donates more weapons to the Philippines for anti-terrorism*
> (CNTV) 13:40, October 05, 2017
> 
> ​
> China has donated weapons worth about 30 million yuan (4.5 million US dollars) to the Philippines to combat terrorism.
> 
> Weapons including 3,000 pieces of rifles, three million rounds of assorted ammunition and 90 sniper scopes were handed over to the Philippine Defense Ministry at a ceremony held on Thursday morning in the capital city of Manila.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This batch of weapons is part of China’s military assistance worth 110 million yuan (about 16.54 million US dollars) to the Philippines for anti-terrorism efforts.
> 
> China will continue the donations in early 2018, Zhao Jianhua, the Chinese ambassador to the Philippines, said in his speech during the ceremony.



Cool, hope the Philippines can solve the siege on Marawi city soon if they have not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*China rising in arms trade*
By Chen Qingqing Source:Global Times Published: 2017/10/8 21:38:39

*Exports upgraded to advanced weapons: experts*




Spectators check out models of tanks at a military equipment exhibition in Beijing on July 25. Photo: VCG

China has become a larger player in the global arms industry in recent years and exports have been shifting from low-end weapons to increasingly advanced ones, though the country applies strict rules to arms exports, experts said on Sunday.

Chinese arms sales have been surging in the past five years, according to an article published in US magazine the National Interest on September 27. During the period, the country's exports accounted for 6.2 percent of the global weapons trade, an increase of 74 percent compared to 2007-11, the article noted. 

In addition, China's weapons exports have moved ahead of those from countries such as Germany, France and the UK, and it is now the world's third-largest arms exporter, according to the article. 

Pakistan, one of the main destinations for China's arms exports, said on Saturday that the country's navy has signed contracts to acquire an undisclosed number of frigates from China and is also planning to buy eight submarines from China, the Dawn reported, citing former naval chief Muhammad Zakaullah.

This comes as no surprise, given China's growing capabilities in research and development (R&D) as well as production of advanced weapons, Li Jie, a naval military expert, told the Global Times on Sunday. 

"The days when China lagged behind other countries in weapons design and technology are over. Now we have independent R&D systems and are even ahead of other countries in some major areas such as submarines and aircraft," he said, pointing to the new fighter jet, the J-20.

The J-20, a stealth fighter jet independently developed by China, has been officially commissioned into military service, Wu Qian, spokesperson for the Ministry of National Defense (MOD), was quoted as saying in a report by the Xinhua News Agency on September 28. The aircraft is the country's fourth-generation medium and long-range fighter jet. 

*More advanced exports
*
At the same time as China's rising capability in weapons development, there has been a shift in arms exports.

China's exports in recent years have shifted from low-end weapons to more advanced items, such as modern tanks, submarines and unmanned aerial vehicles, Song Zhongping, a Beijing-based military expert, told the Global Times on Sunday. 

"Also, China usually exports weapons to countries without strings attached, and it has adopted flexible payment arrangements such as loans, which makes the purchase of weapons easier for some countries," he noted. 

China exports weapons to 55 countries worldwide, covering Asia, the Middle East and Latin America, and many of its clients are developing countries. 

Although China's share of the industry has risen rapidly in the past few years, the US is still the largest global arms exporter, accounting for one-third of total exports, according to a report released by the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute in February. The US supplies arms to at least 100 countries around the world, and half of its exports are to the Middle East, the report noted. 

"Compared to US military equipment, China's exports have advantages not only in price but also in after-sales service," Song said, noting that the country provides technology support and consultancy when selling weapons to other countries. 

China also has "a better reputation in arms sales," said Li, the expert. "For example, the US previously sold F-16 fighter jets to India, which are outdated and overpriced," he added.

Also, China has further enhanced its competitiveness in the area of advanced weapons, according to Li. "The submarines sold to Pakistan are a good example, as is our self-designed, air-independent propulsion system," he said. 

Some of China's advanced weapons have shown better-than-expected performance on the global stage compared to ones from major exporters such as the US and Russia. "For instance, China's J-10 aircraft won't be weaker than its US counterpart the F-16… Also the country's Hongqi missile defense system has capabilities equivalent to the US Patriot missiles," Song said. 

However, the US and Russia have accumulated more real-time battle experience, particularly in the Middle East, according to experts.

*Strict rules
*
"A major difference is that China exports weapons to maintain regional peace, but the US is fuelling instability," Li noted. 

China exports weapons based on three principals - to help enhance the client's legitimate self-defense capability, not to jeopardize regional and global peace and stability, and not to intervene in the client's internal politics - the MOD spokesman was quoted as saying in media reports on September 28. 

On top of that, China's weapons exports are in line with UN regulations, and are legal and responsible, the spokesman said.



Posted in: INDUSTRIES

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## luciferdd

First 28 VT4 arrived in Tailand，and per VT4 costs about 5M USD。

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Martian2

China's expanding arms sales are really bad news for countries like Ukraine. China's market share in arms exports will keep growing in quantity and quality of military equipment. Over time, China will start squeezing out the tier-2 arms suppliers.

28 Chinese Norinco VT4 MBT-3000 tanks "arrived on Tuesday [October 10, 2017] at the [Thai] navy's port at Sattahip in Chon Buri province."

A second batch of 10 more Chinese Norinco VT4 MBT-3000 tanks will be delivered later at an additional cost of US$58 million (citation: Thailand to buy more Chinese tanks, reportedly for $58M | DefenseNews).
----------

First batch of 28 China-made tanks rolls in | Bangkok Post

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## BDforever

Martian2 said:


> China's expanding arms sales are really bad news for countries like Ukraine. China's market share in arms exports will keep growing in quantity and quality of military equipment. Over time, China will start squeezing out the tier-2 arms suppliers.
> 
> 28 Chinese Norinco VT4 MBT-3000 tanks "arrived on Tuesday [October 10, 2017] at the [Thai] navy's port at Sattahip in Chon Buri province."
> 
> A second batch of 10 more Chinese Norinco VT4 MBT-3000 tanks will be delivered later at an additional cost of US$58 million (citation: Thailand to buy more Chinese tanks, reportedly for $58M | DefenseNews).
> ----------
> 
> First batch of 28 China-made tanks rolls in | Bangkok Post


very expensive tank! ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

BDforever said:


> very expensive tank! ! !


Yes, USD 5.8 million each. Digital computerized automatic gearbox, LCD tap, aim and shot. Highly digitize, network sharing data with all unit. 

VT-4 are not the usual MBT.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Beast said:


> Yes, USD 5.8 million each. Digital computerized automatic gearbox, LCD tap, aim and shot. Highly digitize, network sharing data with all unit.
> 
> VT-4 are not the usual MBT.


does it have APS ?


----------



## Beast

BDforever said:


> does it have APS ?


APS is based on what customer required.






It can be fitted on customer request but you see, APS is not some magical solution. If you have infantry neatby, they all be wipe out by APS. That is why APS is not widely used.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Figaro

BDforever said:


> very expensive tank! ! !


China promised more technology transfers to Thailand at the cost of more expensive tanks. I heard if VT-4 performance is satisfactory, they will order up to 150 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> Zambia has became the 4th customer of CH-3A after Pakistan, Nigeria and Turkmenistan




Not to forget Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

He seems pretty happy with the purchase of L-15 (Zambia Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

Myanmar Airforce JF-17

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## BDforever

cnleio said:


> Myanmar Airforce JF-17
> 
> View attachment 432511
> View attachment 432512


per unit cost ? and how many units ?


----------



## Deino

BDforever said:


> per unit cost ? and how many units ?



Allegedly 16 aircraft for $560m.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dy1022

Deino said:


> Allegedly 16 aircraft for $560m.





Wow, 35Million per unit of JF-17, wonder what the unit cost per J10B/C for exporting? 60Million, 70 Million, 80Million?

not many could afford J10B/C I'm afraid!


----------



## khanasifm

Deino said:


> Allegedly 16 aircraft for $560m.



This sales includes weapons package training support for say first 1-3 years etc fly away cost is 16 million per plane nothing can beat jf in price to capability you are getting 

Nigerian Tacoma cost more than jf  

Paf with pac profit may be getting jf at 30-40 % less

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*China To Donate Four 'Fast Boats' To Help Philippines In Anti-Terror Fight*







China To Donate Four 'fast Boats' To Help Philippines In Anti-Terror Fight
- A +
China will likely donate four fast boats to Manila to be operated in the high risk waters of the Sulu Sea, the Southern Philippines region.

"They're also giving us fast boats to be used in the Sulu Seas. Four fast boats but they are still manufacturing them," Defense Secretary Delfin Lorenzana was quoted as saying by The Philippine Star during a televised press conference on Tuesday.

Lorenzana's statement was made after Beijing officially turned over $3 million worth of construction equipment on Tuesday to the Department of Public Works and Highways for the rehabilitation of war-torn Marawi.

The high-speed boats are expected to be delivered to the country before the end of the year, according to Chinese Ambassador Zhao Jianhua.

Philippine troops, backed by airstrikes and artillery, have battled for over a month to drive the extremists out of Marawi but the militants have fought back.

The high-speed boats are expected to be delivered to the country before the end of the year, according to Chinese Ambassador Zhao Jianhua.


http://www.defenseworld.net/news/21...Philippines_In_Anti_Terror_Fight#.We8mBmiCxPY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Namibian president commissions Chinese-built naval vessels *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-10-27 21:41:41_|_Editor: Yang Yi_







New Namibian naval vessels are seen in Walvis Bay, Namibia, on Oct. 27, 2017. Namibian President Hage Geingob on Friday commissioned two Chinese-built naval vessels at the harbor town of Walvis Bay. (Xinhua/Wu Changwei)

WALVIS BAY, Namibia, Oct. 27 (Xinhua) -- Namibian President Hage Geingob on Friday commissioned two state-of-the-art Chinese-built naval vessels at the harbor town of Walvis Bay.

The two submarine chasers, Brukkaros and Daures, boast surface and undersurface targets attacking capabilities.

They were donated by the Chinese People's Liberation Army and arrived in Namibian waters in August.

The Namibian president thanked China for its assistance to the southwestern African country in protecting its territory and maritime resources.

"The delivery and incorporation of the two submarine chasers into our naval fleet will add tremendous value to Namibia's naval combat surface and under-surface capability, as well as augment the country's maritime patrol and surveillance capability," Geingob said.

"Our maritime economy is a major contributor to job creation and economic growth. Given our large coastline, the Navy faces a huge challenge in ensuring that it protects the country against any and all maritime threats. It is therefore of paramount importance that we continue to increase our naval capabilities."

Geingob also thanked China for being an all-weather friend, adding that it is better to have one loyal friend than a hundred fair-weather friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*Namibia took delivery of 2 refitted Type 037 corvettes.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924075866006499328

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

*Southeast Asian nations on a spree buying Chinese weapons*
*More countries in Southeast Asia are turning to China to replenish their military equipment; Thailand is getting tanks, while KL will get frigates*
By ASIA UNHEDGED OCTOBER 17, 2017 3:36 PM (UTC+8)





A Chinese-made VT-4 battle tank is seen on display. The Thai army has just received the first batch of 49 such tanks that were part of a US$148-million deal. 

Barges carrying made-in-China tanks have been plying Thai waterways and ports this month, after 28 VT-4 battle tanks were delivered to the Royal Thai Army, according to media reports in both countries.

In 2016, state-owned heavy machinery maker China North Industries Corp (Norinco) undercut its Ukrainian, Russian and Singaporean competitors to bag a 4.9-billion-baht (US$148-million) order for 49 tanks, with the military government in Bangkok keen to replace its ageing US-made M41 Walker Bulldog reconnaissance light tanks that have been in service since World War II.

Delivery of the first batch of Chinese tanks came last week, six months ahead of the schedule.

Thai Deputy Prime Minister and Defense Minister Prawit Wongsuwan was quoted as saying the merit of the Chinese tanks was more than just the price.

The Chinese military and Norinco will also invest in a maintenance and training center in Thailand that will manufacture parts for tanks and armored vehicles, Bangkok-based Voice TV reported.

Previously, the Thai military had been a long-time buyer of Ukrainian tanks. But as the Bangkok Post revealed, Kiev only managed to deliver 10 T-84s over the past three years rather than a full battalion – due to the East European nation’s economic difficulties.

Last year, the government led by coup-leader Gen Prayut Chan-ocha agreed to buy three submarines made in China for just over US$1 billion.

The deal to buy three Yuan-class subs spurred a lot of criticism and debate. But Thailand is not the only nation in the region that finds Chinese arms and weaponry a good bargain.

A year ago, Malaysia also went on a shopping spree, buying 18 coastal defense frigates during a state visit to Beijing by Prime Minister Najib Razak. Najib reportedly gave his Chinese counterpart a “wish list” of military equipment, and a deal was subsequently agreed on in April between China Shipbuilding Industry Corp and the Malaysian navy, for the latter to build ships at its own shipyards with a transfer of Chinese technology.

These deals come at a time when many countries in the ASEAN region are concerned about Beijing’s claims to islands in the South China Sea. Singapore, which has military cooperation with Taiwan, was allegedly none-too-pleased about the high-profile sale of military vessels to Malaysia.

Meanwhile, Jakarta also inked a deal last year for China-made radar and command systems. China is also the largest weapons supplier for Myanmar, providing a whole range of arms and ammunition, from fighters to missiles.

And when the US Congress barred the sale of 26,000 M4 carbines to the Philippines last year – as a protest against President Rodrigo Duterte’s “murderous” war against drugs, Beijing saw a chance to provide rifles for the Filipinos’ law enforcers.

US companies still rake in cash from arms sales to East Asia and Southeast Asia – mainly to longstanding regional allies such as Japan, South Korea, Taiwan and Singapore.

But other nations with fledging domestic defense industries share a common desire to source their military hardware from elsewhere, either for cost-performance or leverage when negotiating with Washington. And that has opened doors in the region for Chinese suppliers.
http://www.atimes.com/article/southeast-asias-buying-spree-china-made-weaponry/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

There is a mistake in this report regarding purchase of frigates from Malaysia. What Malaysia bought are LMS - Littoral Mission Ships, a contemporary naval terminology for patrol ships of 700-800 tonnes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

Just a few years ago the Western media narrative was that China was shooting it's own foot for pushing all it's neighbors into the arms of the United States. 

What has happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SingaporeGuy

Quite sure there's good value,
western arms are too expensive because all made by profit seeking big companies , cant be jailbroken and comes with many human rights conditions.

you cane one democracy dissident, and the operational capability of your armed forces will be in doubt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

What Destroyed This Abrams Tank? | War Is Boring

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

SingaporeGuy said:


> western arms are too expensive because all made by profit seeking big companies...


Right...And non-Western arms are made by altruistic people selling at cost and works only for the good of the people.


----------



## BDforever

gambit said:


> Right...And non-Western arms are made by altruistic people selling at cost and works only for the good of the people.


that was good one


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*D&S 2017: China boosts arms sales to Thailand*










In the past two years China has achieved a surprising degree of weapon sales to Thailand. It reflects a closer relationship between the two countries after arms sales from the US decreased due to political issues relating to Thailand’s military rule.

In 2014 the so-called National Council for Peace and Order took control of Thailand after a military coup d’état. As the relationship between Thailand and the US declined, China seized the opportunity to strengthen its relationship with Bangkok.

Gen Prawit Wongsuwan, the kingdom’s deputy prime minister and defence minister, has often visited China along with his senior military commanders to meet with senior People’s Liberation Army figures.

In a significant move, in April the Royal Thai Navy (RTN) ordered a_Yuan_-class S26T submarine from China for $375 million, and it plans to order two more submarines in the near future.

Additionally, the Royal Thai Army (RTA) ordered a first batch of 28 VT4tanks (delivered in October) and a first batch of 34 VN1 8x8 vehicles.

The Royal Thai Air Force ordered KS-1C surface-to-air missiles too, these being commissioned in 2016.

Chinese arms sales to Thailand are still being fast-tracked, with many interesting offers on the table such as technology transfer and joint military production facilities to repair and maintain Chinese weapon systems in Thailand.

However, the biggest attraction of Chinese weapons is lower prices compared to those sourced from other countries. While the Thai defence budget remains limited, Chinese arms sales therefore offer the most promise.

After the Vietnam War, Sino-Thai relations drew closer when the US withdrew from Southeast Asia and cancelled military aid to Thailand.

A huge arms deal occurred in 1987 with friendship prices for items such as Type 69-II tanks, Type 85 APCs, 130mm Type 59-1 howitzers, 130mm Type 82 MLRS, 57mm Type 59 antiaircraft guns and HN-5A missiles.

The RTN also ordered six frigates from China and, in 2002, it ordered two more _Pattani_-class offshore patrol vessels.

In 2013 the RTA ordered two DTI-1 MLRS units with associated technology transfer. Two years later, Thailand unveiled its first guidedDTI-1G MLRS.


https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/defence-notes/ds-2017-china-boosts-arms-sales-thailand/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

*IMPS - MARITIME SECURITY*
*D&S 2017: Chinese floats whole submarine family for export*
6th November 2017 - 12:11 GMT | by Gordon Arthur in Bangkok






Chinese companies were out in force at Defense & Security 2017 in Bangkok, including the China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC). Most prominent on its stand was a new family of submarines displacing 1,100t, 600t and 200t.

Scale models of these submarines were displayed alongside a model of the 2,550t S26T (pictured above) currently being built for the Royal Thai Navy (RTN) under a $385 million order lodged in May.

Perhaps the most interesting aspect was a video indicating countries currently interested in procuring Chinese submarines. In addition to Bangladesh and Pakistan that have already ordered Chinese platforms, those named by CSOC as interested parties are Algeria, Cuba, Egypt, Libya, Myanmar, Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Venezuela.

In a rare move from a state-owned Chinese corporation, a lot of specifications about this family of submarines were available. This relative openness, as well as the revelation of a family range spanning 200t to more than 2,500t, shows China is serious about gaining greater export clients for its underwater technology.

*The S26T, it was revealed, is customised for the RTN though based on the Yuan class (Type 041) designed for the People’s Liberation Army Navy. It measures 77.7m long, has an 8.6m beam, height of 9.2m and can dive 300m deep. 






The type’s maximum speed is 17kt and it can swim submerged for 260nm at 80% battery capacity. Its range using air-independent propulsion (AIP) is 768nm or 20 days. Meanwhile, its maximum range for mixed AIP and diesel-electric travel is 2,000nm or 65 days.

The teardrop-shaped hull accommodates 38 crew in 46 available berths. The boat is divided into six compartments, and employs a cross-stern rudder and bow hydroplanes. An optronic mast is fitted on the sail, while the type can launch anti-ship missiles.*

It will still take some time for China to construct the submarine for Thailand, with delivery expected in 2023. The RTN will eventually receive three submarines, with the budget allowing only one to be ordered at a time.

*Continuing down in scale, the 1,100t submarine is 60m long, 5.6m wide and 6.8m high. Its speed is listed as 15kt, with a submerged AIP range of 800nm and mixed range of 3,000nm. It can dive 200m deep and carry 18 crew for up to 30 days. It carries ten torpedoes.

Moving further down in scale, the 600t conventional submarine is 50m long, 4.5m wide and 5.6m high. It travels at a top speed of 15kt with an AIP range of 400nm and submerged mixed range of 2,000nm. The 600t boat has a crew of 15 and can sustain a 20-day journey.

Finally, the MS200 is a mini-submarine of 200t displacement. Measuring 30m long, 3.6m wide and 4.4m high, it is designed for covert missions. It operates with a crew of six and can carry eight special forces operatives. 

This small submarine moves at a maximum 8kt speed and submerged range of 120nm. Its endurance is 15 days and it can travel for up to 1,500nm submerged. It has two launching devices for torpedoes or mines. *

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/imps-news/ds-2017-chinese-floats-whole-submarine-family-expo/


The MS200 is a mini-sub of 200t displacement. Measuring 30m long, 3.6m wide and 4.4m high, for covert missions. Photo by @combatpaparazzi

Credit to @Xinfengcao






Most of them fitted with AIP Technology (Air Independent Propulsion Technology).
That's the most important thing

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Khafee

Daniel808 said:


> *IMPS - MARITIME SECURITY*
> *D&S 2017: Chinese floats whole submarine family for export*
> 6th November 2017 - 12:11 GMT | by Gordon Arthur in Bangkok
> 
> https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/imps-news/ds-2017-chinese-floats-whole-submarine-family-expo/





Daniel808 said:


> Perhaps the most interesting aspect was a video indicating countries currently interested in procuring Chinese submarines. In addition to Bangladesh and Pakistan that have already ordered Chinese platforms, *those named by CSOC as interested parties *are Algeria, Cuba, *Egypt*, Libya, Myanmar,* Saudi Arabia, the UAE *and Venezuela.



Please Note
@EgyptianAmerican @The SC @Gomig-21 @Saif al-Arab @Sharif al-Hijaz 
@Mangus Ortus Novem @Dawood Ibrahim @Maarkhoor @BATMAN @Bubblegum Crisis

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## BATMAN

I like the mini sub.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Khafee said:


> Please Note
> @EgyptianAmerican @The SC @Gomig-21 @Saif al-Arab @Sharif al-Hijaz
> @Mangus Ortus Novem @Dawood Ibrahim @Maarkhoor @BATMAN @Bubblegum Crisis


Not surprised, they have been looking for submarines for a while.. if these can come with TOT _at least the 1100t one for KSA and the UAE_ it will be a good procurement..Egypt might go for the bigger ones..With AIP for most of them it should be a good deal with some Western subsystems if needed..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

A vn-4 wheeled armoured vehicle equipped by the malian police has been hit by an IED, and the three occupants of the vehicle are safe.








Chinese vn4

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## samsara

*Mauritanian 1750-ton class Landing Ship starts construction at Wuchang shipyard.*





Via dafeng cao‏ @xinfengcao 2017-11-10

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

China's Norinco Group signs a $250 million arms sales contract with Laos

2017年11月13日，集团公司总经理温刚在老挝首都万象会见老挝国防部长占沙蒙中将，并共同见证了中国北方工业公司与老挝国防部重大军贸合同签约。

　　该合同是十九大后集团公司签署的首个重大军贸合同，也是老挝历史上金额最大的军贸合同。双方在习近平总书记对老挝进行国事访问期间签署该合同，标志着双方在国防工业领域的合作迈上了新台阶。

　　占沙蒙中将对温刚一行的来访表示欢迎。占沙蒙表示，老中是好邻居、好朋友、好同志、好伙伴，兵器工业集团所属北方公司是国际知名企业，在海外特别是老挝取得了非凡成就。老挝国防部与北方公司建立了长期友好的合作关系，此次合同的签署受到了老挝人民革命党政治局的高度重视，也必将为老挝人民军提供更强大的国防保障力量。

　　温刚对占沙蒙中将出席合同签约仪式表示感谢。温刚表示，在习近平总书记构建中老命运共同体的蓝图指导下，兵器工业集团公司高度重视老挝市场，在老挝的军民品合同成交和投资额已近20亿美元。此次重大军贸合同签订后，北方公司将向老挝提供成体系、成建制的武器系统，以及最完善的售后服务，助力推动中老全面战略合作伙伴关系迈上新台阶，为提升老挝国防实力作出贡献，为老挝人民军成立70周年献礼。











Credit to @GS Zhou

any details about the package?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

A delegation from a *Maghreb country* visited the Chinese Radar Institute *NRIET* recently, and "several contracts" were subsequently signed.
The notes are in French - _Morocco, Algeria or Tunisia?_

















Via East Pendulum‏ @HenriKenhmann 2017-11-20

Maghreb

The *Maghreb* or the *Berber world *or *Barbary *or *Berbery* (Arabic: المغرب‎ _al-Maɣréb_; Berber: *Tamazɣa* or *Tamazgha*, ⵜⴰⵎⴰⵣⵗⴰ) is a major region of northern Africa that consists of five main countries: Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia, Libya and Mauritania. As of 2017, the region has a population of about 100 million people.

This region geographically includes the disputed territories of Western Sahara (mostly controlled by Morocco) and the cities of Melilla and Ceuta (both controlled by Spain and claimed by Morocco).

In historical English and European literature, the region was known as the Barbary Coast or the _Barbary States_, derived from "Berbers". Sometimes it was referred to as the *Land of the Atlas*, derived from the Atlas Mountains. In some current Arabic media and literature it's referred to as the "Greater Maghreb" (Arabic: المغرب الكبير‎, _al-Maghrib al-Kabīr_). In current Berber language media and literature, the region is known as "Tamazgha" or "Tamazɣa" which correspond to the English words "Barbary" and "Berbery".

The region is usually defined as much or most of *northern Africa *including a large chunk of Africa's Sahara Desert, excluding Egypt. The traditional definition of the region that restricted it to the Atlas Mountains and the coastal plains of Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia, and Libya, was expanded by the inclusion of Mauritania and of the disputed territory of Western Sahara.

During the Al-Andalus era in Spain (711–1492), the Maghreb's inhabitants, the Muslim Berbers or Maghrebis, were known as "Moors". Morocco also transliterates into Arabic as "al-Maghreb" (The Maghreb). - Wiki

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
//EDIT:
And while I dug some info to try to grasp what's the region so-called *Maghreb*, the names of Libya and its brutally murdered leader, Moammar Gaddafi or Muammar Gaddafi (btw both spellings are correct and widely used) popped out. And I can't help but feel very sad as well as much angry knowing the fate of both that leader and this country today compared to its previous glory under Gaddafi. _You may read HERE how Gaddafi treated his people and how's the condition in that nation back then,_ compared to the practically a failed state, in ruins nowadays! Libya and Gaddafi is the very good, blatantly obvious illustration of the contemporary, nakedly savage history of how a small, weak nation was destroyed by a rogue, unrestrained empire... whereas "might is right"! Just can't help but leave a little rant here.... 

Just remember, the next time every crook media or persona or individual preaches the face value "Human Rights" to you, just remind the fake about the fate of Libyan people, their livelihood and their great leader, Muammar Gaddafi as well as real causes: Gold Dinar initiative and Libyan Gold Reserves!!
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Speaking of Algeria, SR5 Multiple Launch Rocket System are spotted.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

samsara said:


> A delegation from a *Maghreb country* visited the Chinese Radar Institute *NRIET* recently, and "several contracts" were subsequently signed.
> The notes are in French - _Morocco, Algeria or Tunisia?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via East Pendulum‏ @HenriKenhmann 2017-11-20
> 
> Maghreb
> 
> The *Maghreb* or the *Berber world *or *Barbary *or *Berbery* (Arabic: المغرب‎ _al-Maɣréb_; Berber: *Tamazɣa* or *Tamazgha*, ⵜⴰⵎⴰⵣⵗⴰ) is a major region of northern Africa that consists of five main countries: Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia, Libya and Mauritania. As of 2017, the region has a population of about 100 million people.
> 
> This region geographically includes the disputed territories of Western Sahara (mostly controlled by Morocco) and the cities of Melilla and Ceuta (both controlled by Spain and claimed by Morocco).
> 
> In historical English and European literature, the region was known as the Barbary Coast or the _Barbary States_, derived from "Berbers". Sometimes it was referred to as the *Land of the Atlas*, derived from the Atlas Mountains. In some current Arabic media and literature it's referred to as the "Greater Maghreb" (Arabic: المغرب الكبير‎, _al-Maghrib al-Kabīr_). In current Berber language media and literature, the region is known as "Tamazgha" or "Tamazɣa" which correspond to the English words "Barbary" and "Berbery".
> 
> The region is usually defined as much or most of *northern Africa *including a large chunk of Africa's Sahara Desert, excluding Egypt. The traditional definition of the region that restricted it to the Atlas Mountains and the coastal plains of Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia, and Libya, was expanded by the inclusion of Mauritania and of the disputed territory of Western Sahara.
> 
> During the Al-Andalus era in Spain (711–1492), the Maghreb's inhabitants, the Muslim Berbers or Maghrebis, were known as "Moors". Morocco also transliterates into Arabic as "al-Maghreb" (The Maghreb). - Wiki
> 。。。


Alot of deals are kept secret and not announced.


----------



## HannibalBarca

samsara said:


> A delegation from a *Maghreb country* visited the Chinese Radar Institute *NRIET* recently, and "several contracts" were subsequently signed.
> The notes are in French - _Morocco, Algeria or Tunisia?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via East Pendulum‏ @HenriKenhmann 2017-11-20
> 
> Maghreb
> 
> The *Maghreb* or the *Berber world *or *Barbary *or *Berbery* (Arabic: المغرب‎ _al-Maɣréb_; Berber: *Tamazɣa* or *Tamazgha*, ⵜⴰⵎⴰⵣⵗⴰ) is a major region of northern Africa that consists of five main countries: Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia, Libya and Mauritania. As of 2017, the region has a population of about 100 million people.
> 
> This region geographically includes the disputed territories of Western Sahara (mostly controlled by Morocco) and the cities of Melilla and Ceuta (both controlled by Spain and claimed by Morocco).
> 
> In historical English and European literature, the region was known as the Barbary Coast or the _Barbary States_, derived from "Berbers". Sometimes it was referred to as the *Land of the Atlas*, derived from the Atlas Mountains. In some current Arabic media and literature it's referred to as the "Greater Maghreb" (Arabic: المغرب الكبير‎, _al-Maghrib al-Kabīr_). In current Berber language media and literature, the region is known as "Tamazgha" or "Tamazɣa" which correspond to the English words "Barbary" and "Berbery".
> 
> The region is usually defined as much or most of *northern Africa *including a large chunk of Africa's Sahara Desert, excluding Egypt. The traditional definition of the region that restricted it to the Atlas Mountains and the coastal plains of Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia, and Libya, was expanded by the inclusion of Mauritania and of the disputed territory of Western Sahara.
> 
> During the Al-Andalus era in Spain (711–1492), the Maghreb's inhabitants, the Muslim Berbers or Maghrebis, were known as "Moors". Morocco also transliterates into Arabic as "al-Maghreb" (The Maghreb). - Wiki
> 。。。



That guy is not really good with the french plural" too many "s" lost in the process...
Anyway..; they look like dudes from Algeria.

And I'm pretty sure it' s not us (Tunisia)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*China’s CETC readies long-range air defence radars for export | Jane's 360 (2017-11-06)*

State-owned electronics and radar systems developer China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC) is taking aim at Asia-Pacific and Middle East countries, which have traditionally relied on Western and Russian radars, with its latest long-range air surveillance and early warning systems, _Jane’s_ sources have revealed.





_The indigenous road-mobile SLC-7 L-band multifunction phased array radar system __by Nanjing Institute of Electronic Technology (NRIET)_










NRIET YLC-8B medium/high altitude long range 3D surveillance radar, which is road, rail, and sea transportable
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

It is quite possible that a country in Central Asia, perhaps Kazakhstan, has recently acquired the Chinese SAM missiles designed by the CASC group.
FN-6 / -16 or LY-60D? (East Pendulum 2:13 AM - 26 Nov 2017)





。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

Interviewed by a Shanghai TV channel, Colonel Shahzad Iqbal, commander of the frigate PNS Saif, indicates that the Pakistan Navy will acquire the Chinese *Type 054A frigates*.
25 buildings of this class are currently in service in the Chinese Navy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936630300578217986














。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Second JF-17 twin seat first flight on 7th Dec 17, 11:30 BJT. Landed safely 28 min later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 星海军事

PAKISTAN COLLABORATING WITH CHINA ON NEXT-GEN FIGHTER

In the inaugural session of AirTech ’17, a conference being held at Air University in Islamabad, the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Chief of Air Staff (CAS) Air Chief Marshal (ACM) Sohail Aman stated that China is supporting Pakistan’s efforts to develop a next-generation fighter, a satellite program and a manned space mission.

https://quwa.org/2017/12/07/pakistan-collaborating-with-china-on-next-gen-fighter/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> PAKISTAN COLLABORATING WITH CHINA ON NEXT-GEN FIGHTER
> 
> In the inaugural session of AirTech ’17, a conference being held at Air University in Islamabad, the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Chief of Air Staff (CAS) Air Chief Marshal (ACM) Sohail Aman stated that China is supporting Pakistan’s efforts to develop a next-generation fighter, a satellite program and a manned space mission.
> 
> https://quwa.org/2017/12/07/pakistan-collaborating-with-china-on-next-gen-fighter/



A production date of 2022 has been projected, which correlates nicely with the planned IOC date of the FC-31. Coincidence, perhaps?


----------



## JSCh

Chinese and Pakistani pilot test flight JF-17 twin seat on 7th Dec.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## clarkgap

State of Qatar got Chinese BP-12A/SY-400 rocket launcher system

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## clarkgap

Thailand VT-4 training (From Asean Military Forum - Facebook):

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SBUS-CXK

China secretly sold Qatar short-range ballistic missiles (SRBMs).

Qatar revealed the missiles and accompanying launch systems during its 2017 National Day parade on December 18. During the parade, Qatari forces showed what appeared to be two Chinese-made SY-400 SRBMs, carried on eight-axle transporter-erector-launchers. Qatar didn’t draw attention to the missiles during the parade, and the first person to point them out on social media seems to have been Joseph Dempsey, a research associate at the International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS).


Although each pod can carry four SY-400 missiles, images suggested that Qatar’s had been configured to hold a single BP-12A missile, according to analysts, including Dempsey. Since unveiling the system in 2008, China has consistently marketed the SY-400 system for export markets, comparing it to Russia’s Iskander-E. During a 2012 international arms show, officials from the China National Precision Machinery Import and Export Corporation (CPMIEC) said the BP-12A is capable of carrying a 480-kilogram warhead to ranges up to 280 kilometers. This is notable because the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR) places its strongest restrictions on exports of missiles that can carry a five-hundred-kilogram warhead for three hundred kilometers.

Qatar’s new ballistic missiles did not go unnoticed in Saudi Arabia, which is currently embroiled in a dispute with Doha. _Al Arabiya, _a Saudi media outlet, promptly ran an article denouncing the deal and Qatar’s intentions. The article claimed, incorrectly, that the systems have ranges of four hundred kilometers, “meaning that they are capable of striking targets in Manama, Abu Dhabi, Dubai and Riyadh.” It also quoted Matthew Hedges, a PhD candidate at Durham University, who also serves as an advisor to Gulf State Analytics, a DC-based risk consultancy firm, as saying, “The official unveiling of the offensively modified SY400 system with the longer range BP-12A launchers illustrates a highly aggressive move on behalf of Doha.”

Theodore Karasik, who is also an advisor at Gulf State Analytics, says in the _Al Arabiya_ article that Qatar and China began negotiating the deal for the SY-400 missile in 2014, after a number of Gulf states withdrew their ambassadors from Doha. As with the current dispute between the Qatar and other Arab states led by Saudi Arabia, the 2014 rift was over claims that Qatar’s foreign policy was too supportive of Iran and nonstate actors like the Muslim Brotherhood. Karasik is also quoted in the article as saying that “Qatar’s under the table dealings with China illustrates again that Doha is not to be trusted.”

Of course, this is hardly the first time that China has secretly sold ballistic missiles to a Middle Eastern country. In fact, Saudi Arabia has been the recipient of a number of previous covert missile deals with the Chinese. In the late 1980s, for instance, Saudi Arabia clandestinely purchased DF-3 missiles from China, which the United States harshly criticized because of fears that Saudi Arabia would use the missiles as a nuclear weapon delivery system. Then, in 2014, _Newsweek_ reported that in 2007 China had secretly sold Saudi Arabia the more powerful DF-21 ballistic missile. The DF-21 has a shorter range than the DF-3s that Riyadh purchased in the 1980s, but it is believed to have greater accuracy, making it far more useful for conventional strikes. Regardless, the DF-21’s range of around 1,500 kilometers places it well above the category 1 restrictions of the MTCR. In contrast to the DF-3 deal, the CIA secretly sanctioned Saudi Arabia’s purchase of DF-21s.

For the most part, China has tried to straddle the fence on Qatar’s dispute with the Gulf Cooperation Council. As a major energy importer, Beijing has important interests in the Gulf. In fact, since 2004 it has been engaged in negotiations for a free-trade agreement with the entire GCC, which includes Qatar. The current dispute has reportedly put those talks on hold.

Beijing also has important and growing ties with Qatar in particular. News reports have said that bilateral trade between Beijing and Doha tripled to $11.5 billion between 2008 and 2013. Notably, last year Qatar accounted for 19 percent of China’s liquefied-natural-gas imports. That made Doha China’s second largest LNG supplier behind Australia. Furthermore, the CIA estimates that in 2015 China was Qatar’s single largest trade partner, although other organizations like the European Union say other countries like Japan and South Korea engage in more trade with Qatar than China.

Still, China’s interest in selling Qatar ballistic missiles is probably less about any strategic ties and more about Beijing’s broader desire to increase its arms exports. From 2012 to 2016, China grew its share of global arms sales to 6.2 percent from 3.8 percent during 2007 to 2011, according to data compiled by the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute. While this still puts China far behind the United States and Russia in total volume, it was by far the largest increase of any of the top fifteen arms exporters.

Nonetheless, the sale of the SY-400 missiles underscores the necessity of including China in any multilateral effort to slow the proliferation of ballistic missiles in the Middle East, as Henry Sokolski and Will Tobey recently proposed in an article on the_ National Interest_.

http://nationalinterest.org/blog/th...r-short-range-ballistic-missiles-23770?page=2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Ohh man..GCC dispute takes an interesting turn with this..As Saudis will find out..in money and politics you have no permanent friends..Perhaps the leakage of this news forced them to buy S400 missile defense from Russia..


----------



## SBUS-CXK

somebozo said:


> Ohh man..GCC dispute takes an interesting turn with this..As Saudis will find out..in money and politics you have no permanent friends..Perhaps the leakage of this news forced them to buy S400 missile defense from Russia..


The news is not a secret. CIA first discovered DF-3 in Saudi.


----------



## BHarwana

Two said:


> and the first person to point them out on social media seems to have been Joseph Dempsey, a research associate at the International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS).


Don't agree with this part it was pointed out on PDF first. some Chinese member did it.



Two said:


> The news is not a secret. CIA first discovered DF-3 in Saudi.


lol CIA never discovered they facilitated it.


----------



## SBUS-CXK

BHarwana said:


> Don't agree with this part it was pointed out on PDF first. some Chinese member did it.
> 
> lol CIA never discovered they facilitated it.


That seems to be what I did.

1, the US never allows ballistic missile exports to Saudi Arabia.
2, at 1988. The Iran - Iraq war ended, and Saudi Arabia felt the threat of Iraq.


----------



## BHarwana

Two said:


> 2, at 1988. The Iran - Iraq war ended, and Saudi Arabia felt the threat of Iraq.



Don't agree with this part Saddam hussain was always USA puppet till his last breath. The missile were always meant for Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

Algeria bought Chinese SR-5 rocket launcher system.

https://www.tsa-algerie.com/gaid-sa...els-pres-de-la-frontiere-avec-la-libye-video/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kristisipe

*China Appears to Have Secretly Sold Pakistan a Large Combat Drone, Says Report*
https://www.yahoo.com/news/china-appears-secretly-sold-pakistan-124300778.html


----------



## 帅的一匹

QW-2 Manpad exported to Turkmenistan






VT4 show up again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

L15 for Zambia airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## clarkgap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952637667132526592

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Makarena

kristisipe said:


> *China Appears to Have Secretly Sold Pakistan a Large Combat Drone, Says Report*
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/china-appears-secretly-sold-pakistan-124300778.html



since even yahoo can find out, not so secret then

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

China delivered new batch of armoured personnel carriers to Belarus :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Iraq's missile orders to China rose 400%: 800 UAVs missile , Chinese factories overloaded


伊拉克再下订单购中国导弹 比美国产品好用价格更低

挂载AR-1导弹的CH-4侦察打击一体化无人机
　　AR-1应该是全球第一种针对无人机挂载开发的空地导弹，注意它下倾光学窗口
　　最近有消息说，中国AR-1无人机空地导弹在伊拉克大显身手，在打击激进组织战斗之中发挥了重要作用，伊拉克一再追加订单。

　　AR-1是中国第一型无人机专用空地导弹，也应该是全球第一型专门为无人机研制的空地导弹，整体战术技术指标明显优于国外同类导弹，例如美国海尔法机载空地导弹，正是因为这样，才会一再获得国外客户订货。

　　新世纪侦察打击一体化无人机大行其道，这种无人机与传统固定翼有人操纵飞机相比，航程远、留空时间长，不过缺点就是载荷比较有限，因此传统固定翼飞机武器难以直接运用在侦察打击一体化无人机上面，美国办法直接使用武装直升机上面的海尔法机载反坦克导弹，经过几次实战之后，发现这样做存在较多问题，海尔法主要打击坦克，采用破甲战斗部，打击软目标效能较低，另外直升机使用高度有限，而侦察打击一体化无人机执勤高度要比直升机高的多，所以发射海尔法导弹的时候就需要降低高度，产生问题就是容易贻误战机，也会受到地面肩扛式防空导弹攻击，所以美国又对海尔法导弹进行了相关改进。

　MQ-1最初直接采用海尔法导弹，实战发现存在较移局限性
　　根据海尔法导弹经验训练，中国相关单位在研制彩虹系列无人机的时候，决定研制专门无人机轻型空地导弹，这就是AR-1导弹，导弹在发展之初就考虑到了无人机使用要求，因此尺寸和体积较小，长度只有1.45米，直径0.18米，发射重量为45公斤，其中战斗部重量为10公斤，破甲威力为1000毫米，射程为8-10公里，激光半主动制导方式，导弹采用模块化结构，也可以更换为其他制导系统，导弹可以装备在固定翼飞机、直升机和无人机上面，对付地面固定和移动目标。

　　从尺寸、重量等数据来看，AR-1轻型空地导弹与海尔法导弹相差无几，但是AR-1在研制之初就强调了无人机运用，因此针对海尔法存在缺点进行了改进和提高，首先就是使用高度，AR-1使用高度可以超过5000米，这个高度是侦察打击一体化无人机执勤高度，也就是说无人机截获目标之后，控制手即可下达攻击指令，不象以前那样还要下降高度，另外这个高度已经超过一般肩扛式防空导弹最大射高，提高无人机生存能力，根据传统反坦克导弹只能对付装甲目标或者软目标的缺点，AR-1战斗部采用了聚能破甲多用途战斗部，这种战斗部将聚能破甲、杀伤破片或爆破战斗部的功能有效结合在一起，具备较高智能化，既能形成射流可有效击穿重型坦克外，也可利用破片打击低空飞行武装直升机或作战人员等软目标，可以让一种导弹具备多种用途。

挂载AR-1执行任务的CH-3无人机
　　由于采用诸多先进技术，AR-1具备良好战术技术指标，在国外演示之中曾经创造了8发8中的好成绩，获得客户一致好评，为中国侦察打击一体化无人机打开国际市场做了重要贡献，根据客户要求，中国相关单位又对AR-1导弹进行了系列化改进，先后发展了多种改进型，例如发展了AR-1B增程型，它与基本型相比增加了导弹长度，可以采用更大固体火箭发动机，发射距离更远，威力更大，可以打击更远目标，根据轻小型无人机挂载要求，研制了更小的AR-2空地导弹，AR-2发射重量只有20公斤，其中战斗部重量8公斤，最大射程8公里，1个无人机标准挂架最多可以挂载4枚AR-2空地导弹，可以成倍提高无人机挂载能力和火力，可以更加充分发挥大型无人机长航时性能，一次出击可以攻击更多目标，同时也可以增强轻小型无人机对地攻击能力。

AR-1导弹系列，从左到右分别是；AR-1、AR-1B和AR-2导弹
中国新一代无人机展示强大挂载能力

　　中国侦察打击一体化无人机、AR-1系列轻型空地导弹在国际市场推出之后，打破了美国对于同类无人机和武器垄断，由于中国侦察打击一体化无人机和机载武器物美价廉，不象美国那样附加许多苟刻条件，在转让技术方面也持开放态度，因此一经推出就取得了热烈反响，尤其打开了中东市场，以前中东市场几乎是美国武器自留地，现在许多国家转向中国引进侦察打击一体化无人机，其中就包括伊拉克，其他国家如沙特不但引进中国侦察打击一体化无人机，还引进技术技术在国内自行生产，在这种情况下，美国厂商一再要求美国政府放开无人机出口限制，因此对于中国相关单位来说，还要进一步提高产品性能，更好面对美制无人机竞争。（作者署名：小飞猪观察）


Iraq and then order the purchase of Chinese missiles cheaper prices than the United States products




CH-4 reconnaissance strike integrated UAV mounted AR-1 missile
The AR-1 should be the world's first surface-to-air missile developed for UAS mount, paying attention to its declination window
According to recent reports, China's AR-1 airborne missiles have played a significant role in Iraq and played an important role in fighting radical organizations. Iraq has repeatedly append orders.




AR-1 is China's first unmanned aerial vehicle for ground-based missiles, should also be the world's first type of ground-to-air missiles specially developed for the UAV, the overall tactical and technical indicators were significantly better than similar foreign missiles, such as the United States Haier airborne ground Missiles, precisely because of this, will repeatedly receive orders from foreign customers.




In the new century, reconnaissance and combat integrated UAVs are popular. Such unmanned aerial vehicles have long voyage and long vacant time compared with the traditional fixed-wing manned aircraft. However, the disadvantage is that the load is relatively limited, so the traditional fixed-wing aircraft weapons can not be directly used In the reconnaissance and combat integrated UAV, the U.S. method directly used the Haerpham anti-tank missile on the helicopter gunship. After several actual combat operations, it found that there were more problems in doing so. Haierfa mainly attacked tanks and used armor to fight Department of combat soft targets lower efficiency, the other helicopters use a limited height, reconnaissance and combat integrated drone higher than the helicopter helicopter height, so when launching Haier missiles need to reduce the height, the problem is that it is easy to bungle fighters , Will also be attacked by the shoulder-fired air defense missiles on the ground. Therefore, the United States has made relevant improvements to Haier's missiles.




MQ-1 initially used Haier-based missiles directly and found that there were limitations in actual combat
According to the experience and training of the Haier-based missiles, when developing the Rainbow series of UAVs, relevant Chinese units decided to develop a dedicated UAV light-to-air missiles. This is the AR-1 missile. At the beginning of the missile development, the requirements of the UAVs were taken into consideration , So the size and size of the smaller, length of only 1.45 meters, diameter of 0.18 meters, firing weight of 45 kg, of which combat unit weight of 10 kg, armor power of 1000 mm, a range of 8-10 km, laser semi-active guidance The missiles are modular in structure and can be replaced with other guidance systems. The missiles can be mounted on fixed-wing aircraft, helicopters and unmanned aerial vehicles to meet the ground fixed and moving targets.

In terms of size and weight, the AR-1 light air-to-land missiles are similar to the Haier-based missiles. However, the AR-1 emphasized the UAV's application at the beginning of its development. Therefore, the defects of the Haier method were improved and improved. The first is the use of height, AR-1 can be used over 5000 meters high, this altitude is the reconnaissance and combat integrated drone on duty, which means that the UAV intercepted target, the control can be issued attack instructions, unlike before In addition, this height has exceeded the maximum shoulder-fired anti-aircraft missiles maximum shooting height, improve the survivability of UAVs, according to the traditional anti-tank missiles can only deal with the shortcomings of armored targets or soft targets, AR-1 warhead used Able to penetrate the armor multipurpose warheads, this warhead will be able to gather energy Armor, kill fragments or blasting warhead function effectively combine with high intelligence, both to form a jet can effectively penetrate heavy tanks, The use of fragmented targets such as low-flying helicopters or combatants at low altitudes can also make a missile of many kinds.




CH-3 drone with AR-1 mission
As a result of many advanced technologies, AR-1 has good tactical and technical indicators. Among the foreign demonstrations, it has created good results in eight rounds of eight and won praise from customers, opening up the international market for China's reconnaissance and combat integrated UAVs Important contribution, according to customer requirements, relevant units in China and the AR-1 missile series of improvements, has developed a variety of improvements, such as the development of the AR-1B extended range, which increases the length of the missile compared with the basic type , You can use a larger solid rocket motor, firing distance farther, more powerful, you can hit farther target, according to the requirements of light and small UAV mount, developed a smaller AR-2 land-to-air missiles, AR-2 launch weight Only 20 kg, of which the warhead weight of 8 kg, the maximum range of 8 km, a UAV standard pylons can mount up to 4 AR-2 land-to-air missiles, can be doubled UAV mountability and firepower can be Give full play to long-range performance of large unmanned aerial vehicles, an attack can attack more targets, but also can enhance the ability of small and light UAV attack on the ground.




AR-1 missile series, from left to right are; AR-1, AR-1B and AR-2 missiles
China's new generation of unmanned aerial vehicles show a powerful mount capability

After the launch of the AR-1 series of light air-to-land missiles in the international market, the United States has broken the monopoly of UAVs and weapons in the United States. As a result of China's reconnaissance and combat of integrated UAVs and airborne weapons, , Unlike the United States, which added a lot of scruples and was open-minded about the transfer of technology. As a result, it has received enthusiastic response upon its release. In particular, the Middle East market has been opened. Before, the Middle East market was almost a site for U.S. arms sales. Many countries are now turning to China for introduction Reconnaissance and combat integrated UAVs, including Iraq, other countries such as Saudi Arabia not only the introduction of China reconnaissance and combat integrated UAVs, but also the introduction of technology in the domestic production, in this case, the U.S. manufacturers repeatedly asked the U.S. government to release Open UAV export restrictions, so for the relevant units in China, but also to further improve product performance, the better the face of US UAV competition. (Author's signature: Little Flying Pig observation)
http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/jssd/2018-01-15/doc-ifyqrewi2260827.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

battle field video of CH 4 released by Iraq gov.
http://haokan.baidu.com/v?pd=wisenatural&vid=9496723942801160586


----------



## Deino

@Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA 

*Why again a new thread ??? We have one for UAVs already and even more one for exports. Is that so difficult?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Thailand praises capabilities of new tanks imported from China*
By Zhang Yueheng in Thailand and Liu Caiyu in Beijing Source:Global Times Published: 2018/1/29 16:23:39




A Thai army's newly purchased Chinese-manufactured VT4 main battle tank deploys during a simulated warfare exercise at the Royal Thai Army Cavalry Center in Saraburi Province, Thailand, on Friday. Photo: IC

The Royal Thai Army conducted tests of the China-built VT4 main battle tank, also known as the MBT3000, on Friday at the Royal Thai Army Cavalry Centre at Adisorn military camp in Saraburi. Reporters were there to witness the tests take place. 

The capabilities of the VT4, built by China for export, were on full display during the press open day, and won high praise from the Thai army. 

The commander at the Royal Thai Army Cavalry Centre told the press that the tank VT4 integrates the advantages of world-class advanced main battle tanks with a high level of informatization, maneuverability and firepower. 

The Royal Thai Army displayed the tank in early January after China delivered it in October, 2017 and held the press open day at the end of January. Some media commented that the test had grabbed the world's attention.

Thailand has purchased 28 VT4 tanks and its cabinet has approved the repurchase of 10 additional tanks from China, with the number of orders likely to continue growing. The tanks are produced by China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO).

Of the 28 VT4 tanks, 26 were commissioned by the 3rd Cavalry Division in Khon Kaen Province, while the other two were delivered respectively to the Royal Thai Army Cavalry Centre at Adisorn Military camp in Saraburi and the Army Armory Hall. 

*Ready for battle*

During the press open day, the VT4 showed its strong maneuverability by making a 30% gradient climb, navigating through water and coming up from a ditch. The army told reporters that the capability of the 1200-horsepower engine could not be fully tested as it is new. 

The tank also carried out shooting tests of both ground and aerial targets. With a 125mm smoothbore gun, the VT4 was able to shoot armor-piercing fin-stabilized discarding-sabot (APFSDS), high explosive anti-tank cartridges and artillery missiles. The longest range of the artillery missiles was 5 kilometers. 

The VT4 is equipped with a stabilized fire control including cooled thermal imager sights for commander and gunner. It is also fitted with roof-mounted panoramic sights and a digitalized gun control system, capable of detecting, following and shooting targets in the day or night. 

The Royal Thai Army told reporters that "the VT4, equipped with stable main armaments and a strong power system and control system, is much easier to handle and comparable with US-made tanks." 

The battalion commander of the 6th Royal Thai Army Cavalry also praised the advanced capability of the tank and said soldiers have become familiar with it, adding that the more they use it the more they like it. 

Equipped with a China-made 1200-horsepower diesel-fuelled engine and a hydromechanical drive system, the VT4 can run at a maximum speed of 70 km/h and a maximum cross-country speed of 50 km/h. 

When Thailand imported the 28 VT4 tanks from China in 2017, media compared it with the T-84 Oplot-M from Ukraine, but the outstanding capabilities of the VT4 prompted Thailand to purchase the Chinese-made tank. Once they are all commissioned, Thailand will possess one of the strongest armored forces in Southeast Asia. 

Staff from NORINCO told the Global Times that China displayed a new GL5 Active Protection System (APS) designed for main battle tanks during a show in August 2017, and customers can have the system fitted on the VT4 if they require. 

*After-sales service*

According to media reports, Thailand plans to eventually purchase a total of 49 tanks in three batches. The Thai cabinet approved the purchase of 10 VT4 tanks for the second batch in April 2017, replacing the old US-made M-41s. The Thai army has been using the M-41 since World War Two. 

Thai Army chief General Chalermchai Sitthisart said China and Thailand will build a repair and maintenance center together to ensure the production and maintenance of its accessories. Many commentators believe this is an important reason why Thailand purchased China-made tanks, and that the center will serve the whole of Southeast Asia. 

Although weapons from the West are more modern, they tend to be more expensive. Taking price into consideration, Sitthisart said the China-made tanks are cheap and good for investment, establishing long-term relations with China and developing the Thai weapons industry. 

The Thai government's purchase of the China-made tanks has been given extensive coverage by the Thai press, including Matichon, Tnews and Bangkok Post, and it has received support as well as opposition from the public. 

Some netizens voiced their suspicions on Bangkok Post, saying the tanks could be used by the army for a military coup. But supporters said the "China-made tanks are only a third of the price of American or German made tanks. China will share maintenance and production technology but the West won't."

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

Y-9E, the export version of Y-9, model display in Singapore exhibition. Thailand seem to have shown some interest on this as replacement for their aging C-130.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

C-130 in Thai is old Y9 or not,C-130 must be replaced one way or another,VN and Myanmar is not standing still....


----------



## 帅的一匹

Note by moderator: 
The four images were shown each one 4 times ... so I deleted the additional ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 星海军事

> *Indonesia acquires four Wing Loong I UAVs from China*
> *Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 25 February 2018
> 
> The Indonesian government has acquired four strike-capable Wing Loong I medium-altitude, long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicles (MALE UAVs) from Chinese state-owned aerospace and defence company Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).
> 
> A contract for the aircraft was signed in 2017, and the UAVs will be operated by the Indonesian Air Force’s (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara’s: TNI-AU’s) Aviation Squadron 51 (Skadron Udara 51), multiple sources from within the TNI headquarters in Cilangkap confirmed separately with _Jane’s_ between 22 and 25 February.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/78147/indonesia-acquires-four-wing-loong-i-uavs-from-china




Congrats


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968070547220324354

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

IHS Jane’s reports that Indonesia signed a deal with the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) for four Wing Loong I unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV). Manufactured by AVIC’s Chengdu Aircraft Design and Research (CADI) division, the UAVs will join the Indonesian Air Force’s (TNI-AU) Aviation Squadron 51. The Wing Loong I will form the nucleus of the TNI-AU’s strike-capable UAV force, which may grow in the future through additional imports and domestic development and production initiatives.

AVIC’s successful Wing Loong sale to Indonesia speaks to now long-established reality, i.e. the availability of armed UAVs from AVIC is enabling China to enter markets that are dominated by U.S., European and Russian original equipment manufacturers (OEM). Indonesia now joins the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Kazakhstan and others as an operator of Chinese UAVs. The CADI Wing Loong-series and the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) CH-4-series are AVIC’s leading UAV products, with CADI and CASC competing with one another for prospective customers.

China’s strength in this market originates with its willingness to sell armed UAVs to customers that could not procure analogous solutions from the U.S. or Western Europe. In the early 2010s, these countries had included Pakistan (CH-3-series), Saudi Arabia (Wing Loong, CH-4), Egypt (CH-4), the UAE (CH-4), Iraq (CH-4) and Kazakhstan (Wing Loong). In effect, the U.S.’ arms restrictions prevented key markets in the Middle East and Central Asia from acquiring American solutions, thus paving a clear and essentially uncontested avenue for the Chinese to enter these markets.

However, it would be unfair to now pin China’s success in selling drones to purely accessibility and cost, though these are certainly factors thanks the rapid iteration of drone technology in China atop of growing domestic and overseas-driven scale. Rather, China has begun offering truly compelling UAV solutions that aim to qualitatively enhance the end-user’s capabilities in numerous respects. For example, the CASC CH-5 offers a medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) capability with a sizable payload (1,200 kg) for guided air-to-surface munitions as well as surveillance and electronic intelligence equipment. On the other hand, CADI is bifurcating its UAV portfolio between its comparatively high-performance Wing Loong II and an improved, but lower-cost, development of the Wing Loong I in the Wing Loong ID.

AVIC provides prospective customers a wide-range of UAVs to select from, enabling for custom solutions (e.g. procuring a mixed or composite force of large and small MALE UAVs) and responding to diverse fiscal or budgetary requirements. The relatively rapid iteration (e.g. Wing Loong I to Wing Loong II and ID) also allows for AVIC to recapitalize its existing clientele with new drones to replace their older designs, while also substantially improving the end-user’s capabilities (e.g. through extended endurance and lower life-cycle costs). From a product standpoint at least, the strategy is generating new sales among existing users.

In January 2018, IHS Jane’s identified that the UAE was the launch customer of the Wing Loong II, which CADI claimed had secured a launch buyer before the UAV’s test-flight in early 2017. Prior, reports listed the UAE as among the CH-4’s operators. However, with Indonesia, AVIC’s customer base is also expanding, suggesting that AVIC’s OEMs are potentially viewed as industry-standard OEMs in terms of not only selling armed drones, but providing a proven track-record for sustainment/after-sale support and development. Those looking to compete with AVIC will be dealing with a party that is experienced in managing armed UAV sales, providing AVIC the coveted position of being the incumbent in the armed UAV space.

However, prospective competitors (from the U.S. Europe, Russia, etc) will have to contend with AVIC along with a growing pool of other Chinese suppliers. This includes Star UAV System Company, which revealed its Star Shadowunmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) at the 2018 Singapore Air Show. Besides building upon China’s portfolio of armed UAVs, the Star Shadow adds the dimension of low radar-detectability via an airframe with a radar cross-section (RCS) of 0.1m2. If the Star Shadow comes to fruition, it would likely compete as the sole option of its kind (notwithstanding a competing AVIC UAV, such as Tianying), offering buyers a UAV solution they could apply in conventional warfare situations.

AVIC’s overseas rivals, particularly General Atomics in the US and Israel Aeronautics, reiterated the long-standing experience of their respective companies. Speaking to Reuters, General Atomics’ Vice President for International Strategic Development stated: “We’ve flown 5 million hours on [the MQ-9]. That’s more than all the UAVs combined in the world.” Israel Aeronautics’ Deputy Chief Executive for Marketing and Sales Dany Eshchar stated: “You cannot shortcut 40 years to five years.” Regulations and foreign relations withheld General Atomics and Israel Aeronautics, respectively, from entering the Middle East and Central Asia markets as thoroughly as AVIC. The extent to which that can change and, just as importantly, result in offers as cost-effective and technically flexible as those of AVIC remains to be seen.

https://quwa.org/2018/02/28/drones-deliver-china-access-into-high-value-non-traditional-markets/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

Chinese long-range UAVs do wonders against ISIS terrorists in Iraq, the biggest headache of Iraq army against ISIS is their suicide trucks and their excessive cruelty to POW, and long-range UAV can address both easily.

There are plenty of videos on Iraq UAV strikes, and Iraq claimed the UAV from China are more accurate and hit better than the one from US.

I heard the UAV manufactuer in China has earned lots money for it, mostly come from the sales of ammos for the UAVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

52051 said:


> Chinese long-range UAVs do wonders against ISIS terrorists in Iraq, the biggest headache of Iraq army against ISIS is their suicide trucks and their excessive cruelty to POV, and long-range UAV can address both easily.
> 
> There are plenty of videos on Iraq UAV strikes, and Iraq claimed the UAV from China are more accurate and hit better than the one from US.
> 
> I heard the UAV manufactuer in China has earned lots money for it, mostly come from the sales of ammos for the UAVs.


The autonomous level of Chinese UCAV are much higher compare to US and Israel counterparts. Lesser operator workload and require a less train operator still able to accomplish what a US and Israel drone can done.


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> The autonomous level of Chinese UCAV are much higher compare to US and Israel counterparts. Lesser operator workload and require a less train operator still able to accomplish what a US and Israel drone can done.



What's your proof or at least source that these Chinese UAVs have:

- a much higher level of autonomous operations?
- a lLesser operator workload?
- ... and require a less train operator?


I'm sure you can bake your claims since you have first hand comparative data on both the US/Israeli and the Chinese systems available. You surely know both ...
Otherwise such a claim is quite a bold statement ... but nothing more.

Deino


----------



## seesonic

Deino said:


> What's your proof or at least source that these Chinese UAVs have:
> 
> - a much higher level of autonomous operations?
> - a lLesser operator workload?
> - ... and require a less train operator?
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can bake your claims since you have first hand comparative data on both the US/Israeli and the Chinese systems available. You surely know both ...
> Otherwise such a claim is quite a bold statement ... but nothing more.
> 
> Deino



https://lt.cjdby.net/


----------



## Deino

seesonic said:


> https://lt.cjdby.net/



Again ... point is who makes such claims and does this person know these specific data for the US/Israeli systems too? Otherwise such a bold statement is a bit vague and IMO not reliable.


----------



## waja2000

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> C-130 in Thai is old Y9 or not,C-130 must be replaced one way or another,VN and Myanmar is not standing still....



well new C130J price tage close to USD150 million now, i guest Y-9E price will be around USD80 million. what you think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

waja2000 said:


> well new C130J price tage close to USD150 million now, i guest Y-9E price will be around USD80 million. what you think.


sounds about right
the actual price of C130j for US army is around 60 millions and 150 millions USD for export
Y9 combined the newest techs the price is around USD 50 millions but may need be 80 millions for durable export but not that insane as Americans!


----------



## beijingwalker

*China promotes Y-9E transport aircraft for export*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

its probably as good as the c-130j

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Silent Hunter laser weapon system under evaluation by Venezuela.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

China's Red Arrow 10 (HJ-10) mounted on VN-1 Armoured vehicle spotted in Iraqi port.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## JSCh

*China provides tracking system for Pakistan’s missile programme*
_Tracking system could allow Islamabad to speed up development of missile that can target multiple cities or military sites_

PUBLISHED : Thursday, 22 March, 2018, 2:00pm
UPDATED : Thursday, 22 March, 2018, 5:38pm







Stephen Chen

China has sold Pakistan a powerful tracking system in an unprecedented deal that could speed up the Pakistani military’s development of multi-warhead missiles. 

News of the sale – and evidence that China is supporting Pakistan’s rapidly developing missile programme – comes two months after India tested its most advanced nuclear-ready intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) with a range long enough to hit Beijing or Shanghai.



​
Chinese authorities declassified information about the deal on Wednesday.

A statement on the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) website said China was the first country to export such sensitive equipment to Pakistan.

Zheng Mengwei, a researcher with the CAS Institute of Optics and Electronics in Chengdu, Sichuan province, confirmed to the _South China Morning Post _that Pakistan had bought a highly sophisticated, large-scale optical tracking and measurement system from China. 

The Pakistani military recently deployed the Chinese-made system “at a firing range” for use in testing and developing its new missiles, he said.




India and Pakistan are in a heated race to build up their nuclear weapons capabilities. 

India’s January 18 test of its Agni-V ICBM, with a range of more than 5,000km (3,100 miles), is seen as a message that the South Asian giant can deploy a credible nuclear deterrent against China. 

While India’s single-warhead missiles are bigger and cover longer distances, Pakistan has focused its efforts on developing multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles (MIRVs), a type of missile carrying several nuclear warheads that can be directed towards different targets.

The US Defence Intelligence Agency officially confirmed in March that Pakistan conducted the first test launch of its nuclear-capable Ababeel missile in January 2017, “demonstrating South Asia’s first MIRV payload”.



​
Although the Ababeel missile has a range of only 2,200km, it can deliver numerous warheads to different targets. The technology has the potential to overwhelm a missile defence system, wiping out an adversary’s nuclear arsenal in one surprise attack.

There are growing concerns that MIRV technology will tip the strategic balance between India and Pakistan and destabilise the subcontinent.

India has so far not found success in building a system that can effectively deliver more than one nuclear warhead at a time. 

But outside Pakistan, military experts believe that it will take much more time before the Ababeel missile is ready for use in battle. It is thought to be still at an early stage of development, with plenty of room for improvement. 



​
It has been a long-held notion that Beijing is supporting Islamabad’s missile development programme. But solid evidence can seldom be found in the public domain, making the CAS statement a rarity. 

The Chinese team enjoyed VIP treatment during the nearly three months it spent in Pakistan assembling and calibrating the tracking system and training technical staff on how to use it, according to the statement.

“The system’s performance surpassed the user’s expectations,” it said, adding that it was considerably more complex than Pakistan’s home-made systems. It did not reveal how much Pakistan paid for the system. 

China’s hi-tech missile ambitions are marching ahead at warp speed

An optical system is a critical component in missile testing. It usually comes with a pair of high-performance telescopes equipped with a laser ranger, high-speed camera, infrared detector and a centralised computer system that automatically captures and follows moving targets. 

The device records high-resolution images of a missile’s departure from its launcher, stage separation, tail flame and, after the missile re-enters atmosphere, the trajectory of the warheads it releases. 

The uniqueness of the Chinese-made system lay in its use of four telescope units, “more than normally required”, Zheng said. 

Each telescope, with a detection range of several hundred kilometres, is positioned in a different location, with their timing synchronised precisely with atomic clocks. Together, the telescopes provide visual information of unprecedented detail and accuracy, which missile developers can use to improve designs and engine performance.

India can strike anywhere in China with new nuclear-capable missile, government says 

Using more telescopes allows the system to track more warheads simultaneously from different angles, reducing the risk of losing a target. 

Zheng said he could not elaborate further on the technology nor where in Pakistan it was being used as it involved the country’s defence interests.

“We simply gave them a pair of eyes. They can use them to look at whatever they want to see, even the Moon,” he said.

High-quality optics are essential in missile development, especially MIRVs, said Rong Jili, deputy director at the Beijing Institute of Technology’s School of Aerospace Engineering. 

Other types of tracking devices, such as radar, can collect more precise data at longer distances, but the Chinese-made optical system provided the intuitive, close-up look at real-life action that missile developers craved, he said.

Arms race in Asia is cause for concern

“Seeing it with our own eyes is completely different from mining dry data. It helps to not only diagnose problems, but also generate inspiration,” Rong said.

China has sold Pakistan many conventional weapons, including warships, fighters, short-range missiles, diesel submarines and surveillance drones.

A mainland military observer said the sale of the optical system was no big surprise, as it could not be used directly to develop long-range MIRVs.

They required small nuclear warheads with sophisticated control after re-entry, and it was unlikely China would share such sensitive technology with Pakistan, he said.

“China definitely doesn’t want a nuclear war breaking out between India and Pakistan. Both countries sit right on our border,” said the analyst, who asked not to be identified.

“The fallout could drift over Everest and rain over Tibet, and our big cities are within reach of ballistic missiles. Stability is always our top concern.”


China provides tracking system for Pakistan’s missile programme | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Pakistan fighter jets to get radar upgrade*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2018-03-28 08:26















Pakistan Air Force refuelling aircraft fly past during rehearsal for the Pakistan Day military parade in Islamabad on March 21, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

China will upgrade Pakistan Air Force JF-17 fighter jets with a world-class radar system that will substantially improve the combat capability of the aircraft, a top Chinese radar researcher said.

Hu Mingchun, head of the Nanjing Research Institute of Electronics Technology in Jiangsu province, said the KLJ-7A active phased array radar will give the JF-17 many advantages in an aerial combat.

"Our product will tremendously extend the fighter jet's detection range, giving it a much longer sight that will help it detect the enemy's aircraft before they do, and this is very important because in real combat if you see first, you fire first," he said. "The radar is capable of tracking dozens of targets and engaging several of them simultaneously. It also has a good jamming-resistant capacity that keeps the plane away from enemy's electronic interference."

The KLJ-7A radar can be mounted on light-or medium-weight fighter jets. It is one of the best of its kind in the world in terms of technology and capability, Hu said.

Nanjing Research Institute of Electronics Technology, part of the State-owned defense giant China Electronics Technology Group Corp, is the country's largest and strongest developer of military radar. Its products have been sold to more than 20 nations in Africa and Asia.

The JF-17, known as the FC-1 in China, is a lightweight, multirole fighter jet codeveloped by Aviation Industry Corp of China and Pakistan Aeronautical Complex.

The plane is widely deployed by the Pakistan Air Force and some reportedly have been purchased by the Myanmar Air Force.

Meanwhile China and Pakistan have spared no effort to find new buyers.

Wu Peixin, an aviation industry analyst in Beijing, said the upgrade with a type of cutting-edge radar will undoubtedly enhance the JF-17/FC-1's appeal to potential buyers from developing nations.

"The KLJ-7A will enable JF-17 and its variants to have stronger fighting capability at a reasonable cost, allowing the aircraft to compete with or confront expensive Western or Russian jets," he said.

Hu suggested that China should encourage and give more support to the efforts of Chinese arms makers to export because by doing so the country's defense technologies and products will have more opportunities to display their advantages to buyers and to verify designs and capabilities for further improvements.

The research institute has been promoting a series of new-generation radar capable of detecting stealth aircraft such as the US F-22 Raptor.

These new radar types, such as the YLC-8B, SLC-7 and SLC-12, integrate the traditional detection method of mechanical scanning with two-dimensional active phased array technology, so they are able to handle not only stealth fighter jets but also unmanned aircraft, and even cruise or ballistic missiles, according to the institute.

All of them can be mounted on vehicles, it said.

Hu said the institute not only sells its radar but also provides air-defense solution packages to clients and helps them build their own research and development capabilities.

"In the past, our radar was backward so we had to follow others' rules in both the market and the battlefield. Now we have begun to turn into a leading player in this sphere. Therefore, we are becoming a rule maker and make others follow our rules," Hu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Muhammad Omar

JSCh said:


> *Pakistan fighter jets to get radar upgrade*
> By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2018-03-28 08:26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Air Force refuelling aircraft fly past during rehearsal for the Pakistan Day military parade in Islamabad on March 21, 2018. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> China will upgrade Pakistan Air Force JF-17 fighter jets with a world-class radar system that will substantially improve the combat capability of the aircraft, a top Chinese radar researcher said.
> 
> Hu Mingchun, head of the Nanjing Research Institute of Electronics Technology in Jiangsu province, said the KLJ-7A active phased array radar will give the JF-17 many advantages in an aerial combat.
> 
> "Our product will tremendously extend the fighter jet's detection range, giving it a much longer sight that will help it detect the enemy's aircraft before they do, and this is very important because in real combat if you see first, you fire first," he said. "The radar is capable of tracking dozens of targets and engaging several of them simultaneously. It also has a good jamming-resistant capacity that keeps the plane away from enemy's electronic interference."
> 
> The KLJ-7A radar can be mounted on light-or medium-weight fighter jets. It is one of the best of its kind in the world in terms of technology and capability, Hu said.
> 
> Nanjing Research Institute of Electronics Technology, part of the State-owned defense giant China Electronics Technology Group Corp, is the country's largest and strongest developer of military radar. Its products have been sold to more than 20 nations in Africa and Asia.
> 
> The JF-17, known as the FC-1 in China, is a lightweight, multirole fighter jet codeveloped by Aviation Industry Corp of China and Pakistan Aeronautical Complex.
> 
> The plane is widely deployed by the Pakistan Air Force and some reportedly have been purchased by the Myanmar Air Force.
> 
> Meanwhile China and Pakistan have spared no effort to find new buyers.
> 
> Wu Peixin, an aviation industry analyst in Beijing, said the upgrade with a type of cutting-edge radar will undoubtedly enhance the JF-17/FC-1's appeal to potential buyers from developing nations.
> 
> "The KLJ-7A will enable JF-17 and its variants to have stronger fighting capability at a reasonable cost, allowing the aircraft to compete with or confront expensive Western or Russian jets," he said.
> 
> Hu suggested that China should encourage and give more support to the efforts of Chinese arms makers to export because by doing so the country's defense technologies and products will have more opportunities to display their advantages to buyers and to verify designs and capabilities for further improvements.
> 
> The research institute has been promoting a series of new-generation radar capable of detecting stealth aircraft such as the US F-22 Raptor.
> 
> These new radar types, such as the YLC-8B, SLC-7 and SLC-12, integrate the traditional detection method of mechanical scanning with two-dimensional active phased array technology, so they are able to handle not only stealth fighter jets but also unmanned aircraft, and even cruise or ballistic missiles, according to the institute.
> 
> All of them can be mounted on vehicles, it said.
> 
> Hu said the institute not only sells its radar but also provides air-defense solution packages to clients and helps them build their own research and development capabilities.
> 
> "In the past, our radar was backward so we had to follow others' rules in both the market and the battlefield. Now we have begun to turn into a leading player in this sphere. Therefore, we are becoming a rule maker and make others follow our rules," Hu said.


KLJ-7A radar will be installed in Block II JF-17 ???


----------



## 帅的一匹

Muhammad Omar said:


> KLJ-7A radar will be installed in Block II JF-17 ???


Of course

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

Muhammad Omar said:


> KLJ-7A radar will be installed in Block II JF-17 ???



Block III


----------



## Maxpane

Would it be in block 2 or 3?


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> Block III



Any idea when the Block III prototype might roll out?


----------



## JSCh

8th April 2018. Launch of BNS Prottasha, corvette of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

DSA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

---

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LKJ86

---

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

---








---




















---

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

---

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

---




















---











---














---

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

---





























---














---

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

---














---
Yu-8
http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:4496136669985b64312d86a141e50126

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

---
LY-80N

















---

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

---

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Makarena

could that be the rumored 054B?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Makarena said:


> could that be the rumored 054B?


It is a 4,000 tonnes frigate for export. And no, it is not 054B.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

LKJ86 said:


> ---
> View attachment 467244



With 3 Type 54 Frigates Pakistan Navy should also consider this option as well


----------



## 帅的一匹

Muhammad Omar said:


> With 3 Type 54 Frigates Pakistan Navy should also consider this option as well


It've got hell of firepower.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:8a94021b6bad44da63a53c8701b8d352


----------



## Cybernetics

ET 80 export version of Yu-8 rocket assisted torpedo launched from box form launch devices used to attack conventional and nuclear submarines. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987894940939137030

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4
https://m.weibo.cn/3622879452/4239541794060848

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela Y-8














https://m.weibo.cn/2035222637/4239513309824789

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Algeria AH2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cybernetics

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 474310
> View attachment 474311
> View attachment 474312


There are some interesting pieces of equipment there from Hunan ordinance industries group.

In the first picture there is a crowd control weapon that fires rubber rounds propelled by compressed gas with a backpack ammunition storage that could potentially hold thousands of rounds.
ACR looking rifle on the left side background, likely 5.8 mm
On the table from foreground to the back: LR2 bullpup 12.7mm sniper, LG5 (35-40mm) grenade launcher on bipod, LG5 on tripod, LG3 40mm grenade launcher
Second picture: M99 12.7mm sniper
I'm not sure about the guns in the 3rd picture. It looks like a H&K M417 style gun, helical magazine smg, and automatic shotguns.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Algeria UW1


----------



## Brainsucker

Cybernetics said:


> ET 80 export version of Yu-8 rocket assisted torpedo launched from box form launch devices used to attack conventional and nuclear submarines.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987894940939137030



It is similar to ASROC.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 474635
> View attachment 474636


Sudan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's Z-19E armed helicopter completes firing tests*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-16 22:44:58|Editor: Mu Xuequan




BEIJING, May 16 (Xinhua) -- China's domestic Z-19E armed helicopter has completed firing flight tests, its developer the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) said Wednesday.

"The Z-19E has shown its maneuverability and operational capability in the just concluded firing flight test phase, which marks a major step for the export model into the market," AVIC said.

It conducted multiple flight tests with the airborne weapons such as the gun, air-to-air missile, air-to-ground missile in live weapon firing, and rocket projectile in precision attack.

It also received a comprehensive test of the adaptation of the whole model and its fire control system, and passed the test verifications of the functions and flight performances, according to AVIC.

The export-oriented Z-19E is designed and manufactured by the AVIC Harbin Aircraft Industry Group Co. in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.

It made a successful maiden flight in May last year.

The single rotor Z-19E has a tandem cockpit and a narrow body with the miniaturized and comprehensive avionic and weapon systems onboard, which endow it with capacities for multitasking in a complex all-weather environment.

The model features a large effective load with a maximum take-off weight of 4.25 tonnes.

Moreover, the Z-19E shows advantages in its range, ceiling, cruising speed and climbing rate, according to AVIC.
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

wanglaokan said:


> Sudan?


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

AVIC China Completes Firing Tests Of New Z-19E Armed Helicopter


China's the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) announced Wednesday the successful firing flight tests of Z-19E armed helicopter, Xinhua reports.

"The Z-19E has shown its maneuverability and operational capability in the just concluded firing flight test phase, which marks a major step for the export model into the market," AVIC said.

It conducted multiple flight tests with the airborne weapons such as the gun, air-to-air missile, air-to-ground missile in live weapon firing, and rocket projectile in precision attack.

It also received a comprehensive test of the adaptation of the whole model and its fire control system, and passed the test verifications of the functions and flight performances, according to AVIC.

It made a successful maiden flight in May last year.

The export-oriented Z-19E is designed and manufactured by the AVIC Harbin Aircraft Industry Group Co. in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.

The single rotor Z-19E has a tandem cockpit and a narrow body with the miniaturized and comprehensive avionic and weapon systems onboard, which endow it with capacities for multitasking in a complex all-weather environment. The model features a large effective load with a maximum take-off weight of 4.25 tonnes.

Moreover, the Z-19E shows advantages in its range, ceiling, cruising speed and climbing rate, according to AVIC.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/22...ts_Of_New_Z_19E_Armed_Helicopter#.Wv3gE2iFNPY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Looks pretty sleek.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Sri Lanka CJ-6
2018.5.15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

The export variant of the Harbin WZ-19 reconnaissance/attack helicopter, designated Z-19E, successfully completed firing tests, state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) said in a May 16 statement.

“The Z-19E has shown its maneuverability and operational capability in the just concluded firing flight test phase, which marks a major step for the export model into the market,” AVIC said in the press release. The weapons trials, which began on March 29, lasted for 40 days, according to the company. The helicopter is produced by AVIC subsidiary Harbin Aircraft Industry Group.

The Z-19E is a narrow-body, twin-seat tandem helicopter based on the Harbin WZ-9 medium multipurpose utility helicopter, which in turn is a licensed variant of the French Eurocopter AS265 Dauphin. The helicopter took to the sky for the first time last May.

The recently concluded weapons trials involved the live-firing of air-to-air missiles, air-to-ground missiles, unguided and guided rockets, as well as of the helicopter’s gun systems. However, it is unclear what specific weapons were fired during the trials. As I reported last year:

_[T]he helicopter can be armed with up to eight HJ-8s, an anti-tank guided missile (ATGM), or the HJ-10, an anti-tank missile purportedly the Chinese equivalent to the U.S.-made AGM-114 Hellfire air-to-surface missile. The helicopter is also equipped with a 23-millimeter cannon._

The helicopter is primarily designed for anti-tank warfare, but can also strike hardened stationary targets. It can be deployed for various close-air-support missions, and can also engage aerial targets:

_Against aerial targets, the Z-19E can also be fitted with up to eight TY-90 air-to-air missiles. The helicopter is also capable of carrying a number of Chinese-made anti-ship missiles, although there is no indication that the domestic version of the aircraft has been inducted by the People’s Liberation Army Navy so far._

China hopes to sell the Z-19E to international customers. A number of countries have already expressed interest in procuring the helicopter gunship, as I noted last year:

_The first international customer of the Z-19E could be Pakistan, which has been evaluating the WZ-19, along with the Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group’s Z-10 helicopter gunship, since 2015. A number of Z-10 attack helicopters are purportedly already serving with the 35th “Mustangs” Squadron of the Pakistan Army Aviation Corps._

_Overall, Pakistan has been satisfied with the Z-10 except for the underperformance of the two underpowered WZ-9 turboshaft engines, which allegedly have prevented the Z-10 from carrying its maximum weapons payload, including up to 16 HJ-10 anti-tank missiles. China, in corporation with a European partner, has been working on a more powerful engine, the WZ-16. The engine, however, has not entered serial production yet._

Around 80 WZ-19 reconnaissance/attack helicopters are currently in service with the People’s Liberation Army and PLA Air Force.
https://thediplomat.com/2018/05/chinas-new-attack-helicopter-completes-weapons-trials/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/2331382571/4241295687989599

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

HAIDER said:


> The export variant of the Harbin WZ-19 reconnaissance/attack helicopter, designated Z-19E, successfully completed firing tests, state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) said in a May 16 statement.
> 
> “The Z-19E has shown its maneuverability and operational capability in the just concluded firing flight test phase, which marks a major step for the export model into the market,” AVIC said in the press release. The weapons trials, which began on March 29, lasted for 40 days, according to the company. The helicopter is produced by AVIC subsidiary Harbin Aircraft Industry Group.
> 
> The Z-19E is a narrow-body, twin-seat tandem helicopter based on the Harbin WZ-9 medium multipurpose utility helicopter, which in turn is a licensed variant of the French Eurocopter AS265 Dauphin. The helicopter took to the sky for the first time last May.
> 
> The recently concluded weapons trials involved the live-firing of air-to-air missiles, air-to-ground missiles, unguided and guided rockets, as well as of the helicopter’s gun systems. However, it is unclear what specific weapons were fired during the trials. As I reported last year:
> 
> _[T]he helicopter can be armed with up to eight HJ-8s, an anti-tank guided missile (ATGM), or the HJ-10, an anti-tank missile purportedly the Chinese equivalent to the U.S.-made AGM-114 Hellfire air-to-surface missile. The helicopter is also equipped with a 23-millimeter cannon._
> 
> The helicopter is primarily designed for anti-tank warfare, but can also strike hardened stationary targets. It can be deployed for various close-air-support missions, and can also engage aerial targets:
> 
> _Against aerial targets, the Z-19E can also be fitted with up to eight TY-90 air-to-air missiles. The helicopter is also capable of carrying a number of Chinese-made anti-ship missiles, although there is no indication that the domestic version of the aircraft has been inducted by the People’s Liberation Army Navy so far._
> 
> China hopes to sell the Z-19E to international customers. A number of countries have already expressed interest in procuring the helicopter gunship, as I noted last year:
> 
> _The first international customer of the Z-19E could be Pakistan, which has been evaluating the WZ-19, along with the Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group’s Z-10 helicopter gunship, since 2015. A number of Z-10 attack helicopters are purportedly already serving with the 35th “Mustangs” Squadron of the Pakistan Army Aviation Corps._
> 
> _Overall, Pakistan has been satisfied with the Z-10 except for the underperformance of the two underpowered WZ-9 turboshaft engines, which allegedly have prevented the Z-10 from carrying its maximum weapons payload, including up to 16 HJ-10 anti-tank missiles. China, in corporation with a European partner, has been working on a more powerful engine, the WZ-16. The engine, however, has not entered serial production yet._
> 
> Around 80 WZ-19 reconnaissance/attack helicopters are currently in service with the People’s Liberation Army and PLA Air Force.
> https://thediplomat.com/2018/05/chinas-new-attack-helicopter-completes-weapons-trials/



Issue is it lacks fron machine gun like the one Z-10 or T-129 and other attack helicopters have


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/2331382571/4241299014056888

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Zarvan said:


> Issue is it lacks fron machine gun like the one Z-10 or T-129 and other attack helicopters have


Basically, it's light armed scout helicopter carrying eight ATGM and two rocket launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/16/the...l-helicopter-ever.html?recirc=taboolainternal

*The US Marine Corps just got its most powerful helicopter ever*

The CH-53K King Stallion helicopter was delivered to the U.S. Marine Corps on Wednesday.
The aircraft is manufactured by Sikorsky, a unit of Lockheed Martin, and has an estimated recurring flyway cost of $87 million.
The heavy-lift chopper is considered the most powerful helicopter ever fielded by the United States.
Amanda Macias | @amanda_m_macias
Published 6:56 PM ET Wed, 16 May 2018 Updated 1:42 PM ET Thu, 17 May 2018CNBC.com




The U.S. Marine Corps just got this powerful new helicopter 3:25 PM ET Thu, 17 May 2018 | 00:42
The most powerful helicopter ever fielded by the U.S. was just delivered to the Marine Corps.

The CH-53K King Stallion aircraft touched down at Marine Corps Air Station New River in Jacksonville, North Carolina on Wednesday.

The helicopter, which has been in development since 2006, will replace the Marine Corps' nearly 40-year-old CH-53E Super Stallion fleet.


Wednesday's delivery is the first of an expected 200 aircraft from Sikorsky, a unit of Lockheed Martin. The CH-53K is not only considered the most powerful but also one of the more expensive with a recurring flyaway cost of $87 million.




Courtesy of Lockheed Martin
The new heavy-lift chopper can carry triple the weight of its predecessor at a colossal 27,000 pounds. With that type of lift capacity, the CH-53K can transport up to four Humvees more than 100 miles.




U.S. Navy photo
A CH-53K King Stallion lifts a Joint Light Tactical Vehicle during a demonstration on January 18, 2018.
"I am very proud of the work accomplished to deliver the most powerful helicopter ever designed into the hands of our Marines," said Lt. Gen. Steven Rudder, deputy commandant for aviation, in a statement.

Rudder noted that the Marine Corps will continue testing the chopper and hopes to declare it ready for deployment by the end of 2019.

The second CH-53K helicopter is slated for delivery to the Marine Corps early next year.


----------



## Beast

Zarvan said:


> Issue is it lacks fron machine gun like the one Z-10 or T-129 and other attack helicopters have


Look carefully of the Z-19E, it carries optional gunpod on pylon. 8 ATGM, one big gunpod and one big rocketpod. Attack helo are highly maneuver and can easily position the fixed gun to the targeted area. A rotatable gun is not neccessary for a recon/scout/ attack helo.


----------



## Zarvan

Beast said:


> Look carefully of the Z-19E, it carries optional gunpod on pylon. 8 ATGM, one big gunpod and one big rocketpod. Attack helo are highly maneuver and can easily position the fixed gun to the targeted area. A rotatable gun is not neccessary for a recon/scout/ attack helo.


For scout and recon helicopter that machine is pretty much must. This is full on attack helicopter no where close to be just a scout helicopter


----------



## Basel

@The Eagle @waz please shift thread to appropriate category.


----------



## LKJ86

Egypt 053H

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/0Kxc7TsiXlB9_iXA9gDYew

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/7nncO-ogMggBLS60OvxgHQ

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

Beast said:


> Look carefully of the Z-19E, it carries optional gunpod on pylon. 8 ATGM, one big gunpod and one big rocketpod. Attack helo are highly maneuver and can easily position the fixed gun to the targeted area. A rotatable gun is not neccessary for a recon/scout/ attack helo.


This is the best config that a light scout heli can get.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Egypt Type 033
















https://m.weibo.cn/2331382571/4249472483280955

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Belarus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

POLONEZ(China,belarus) multiple rocket launcher system sold to AZERBAIJIAN.








a perfect system to leverage ISKANDL of Amenia.



LKJ86 said:


> Egypt Type 033
> View attachment 479463
> View attachment 479464
> View attachment 479466
> View attachment 479467
> View attachment 479468
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/2331382571/4249472483280955


thry need to repalce those subs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Kazakhstan Y-8F200WA
2018.6.14

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4251954181956615

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

APS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 476388
> View attachment 476389
> View attachment 476390
> View attachment 476391
> View attachment 476392
> View attachment 476393
> View attachment 476394
> View attachment 476395
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/7nncO-ogMggBLS60OvxgHQ


Bro, which aircraft is this ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Storm bombardier said:


> Bro, which aircraft is this ??
> View attachment 481091


L-15


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

LKJ86 said:


> L-15


Ok thanks for the reply

Sent from my LS-5016 using Defence.pk mobile app


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Egypt 053HE

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela







https://military.china.com/jctp/11172988/20180709/32653968.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Egypt 053HE
> View attachment 484689
> View attachment 484690


What's the matter with the two pics?
@waz @Deino


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> What's the matter with the two pics?
> @waz @Deino


might have rated mistakenly ... thanx and positive and negative tabs apear close to each other


----------



## cirr

AH4 155mm lightweight Howitzer Middle-East export order fulfilled

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Philippines welcomes China's donation of patrol boats, weapons*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-30 11:57:42|Editor: Shi Yinglun




MANILA, July 30 (Xinhua) -- The Philippines has welcomed China's donation of four patrol boats and 30 units of 40-mm rocket-propelled grenade launchers to the Philippines Navy.

Navy spokesman Cmdr. Jonathan Zata said on Sunday that the boats and the weapons were delivered last week.

"The Philippine Navy through the Armed Forces of the Philippines General Headquarters has accepted the donation from (China) four units of patrol boats (and) 30 units of rocket propelled grenade launcher with corresponding ammunition," Zata said.

"These are brand new equipment ... The equipment provided are being assessed as to how this can be integrated within the organization and supported in the long term in terms of logistics," he added.

Already, the spokesman said the Navy is training personnel on how to operate and maintain the small boats.

On Friday, Chinese Ambassador Zhao Jianhua said that China has delivered the third shipment of weapons to fight terrorism and violent extremism in the Philippines.

"The third batch of such assistance was just turned over last week to the Philippine side in the purpose of sustaining our support to the Philippines to neutralize terrorism and violent extremism," Zhao said in a speech at the reception for the 91st founding anniversary of the People's Liberation Army of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

2018.7.31

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

The VT-4 video from RTA: https://m.weibo.cn/3622879452/4269277949877798

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abrams

has the Sky Dragon 50 been exported to anyone?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

From @bigbossman

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Saudi Arabia CH-4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Kuwait AH4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

UAE WL-II
August 3, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/6_GJcIaFTCP-EQrC0UuXKw

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Type 054AE

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

FC-1B no.03
August 3, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

LKJ86 said:


> FC-1B no.03
> August 3, 2018
> View attachment 494199



Two were for paf and third one for catic 

Paf has received one and second should be on its way, I think, guessing, two dual seater and 12 jf A model for 2018 production batch may be for the 7th sqn which may be number 18 i.e last f-7p sqn to convert and will take conversion /ocu responsibilities along with number 26

The sharp shooter temporary LIFT will continue for some time till no life is left in f-7ps it received from all other sqn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4278355328619735

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

August 30, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglarBagh

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 495098
> View attachment 495099
> View attachment 495100
> View attachment 495101
> View attachment 495102
> View attachment 495103
> View attachment 495104
> View attachment 495105
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4278355328619735


Hey. Is the frigate in the sixth picture the design of Bangladesh Navy’s new frigate program? Can you please confirm if you know anything?


----------



## LKJ86

The first overhauled FC-1/JF-17
August 31, 2018




http://ep.cannews.com.cn/publish/zghkb7/html/1330//node_050098.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Work to begin on China-sourced sub | Bangkok Post: news

China media Science and Technology Daily reported that keel-laying ceremony was held today at CSIC wuchang shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

http://www.atimes.com/article/chinas-budget-jet-fighters-on-course-for-asian-airspace/





The first plane of the FTC-2000G series during a ceremony held at AVIC's Guizhou plant this week. Photo: Handout
ASIA UNHEDGEDREAL-TIME INTEL ON WHAT MOVES MARKETS
*China’s budget jet fighters on course for Asian airspace*
*Unique cost-performance of versatile, multirole aircraft appeal to buyers with limited budgets to replace aging MiG-21, F-5*
By ASIA TIMES STAFF SEPTEMBER 7, 2018 5:48 PM (UTC+8)

190
0
After submarines for Thailand and littoral patrol ships for Malaysia, China’s defense industry conglomerates continue to reap orders from South and Southeast Asia.

The state-owned Aviation Industry Corp of China (AVIC) indicated on its WeChat account earlier this week that it had a haul of orders from *an unspecified Southeast Asian county for its FTC-2000G multipurpose aircraft, *the export version of the J-7 interceptor jet that ceased production in 2013, which in turn was a license-built version of the Soviet Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21.

AVIC stressed it owned “independent intellectual property rights of the aircraft.”

The company said the first batch of FTC-2000Gs with improved aerodynamics and fuel capacity would roll off its production line in Anshun in southwestern Guizhou province for their maiden flights by the end of this month, and the aircraft would then head for the southern city of Zhuhai in Guangdong province for the China Airshow, to be held in November.

Xinhua also reported on Wednesday that the first FTC-2000G finished production and was pulled out from the plant to appear at a ceremony held by its manufacture, Guizhou Aviation Industry Corp under the AVIC umbrella.

AVIC said the versatile aircraft would suit patrols, training, aerial combat and ground attack and could be fully converted into a reconnaissance plane.

The aircraft uses a diverterless supersonic inlet, a large leading edge root extension and has up to seven hard points for armament with a maximum suspension weight of 3,000 kilograms. It has an endurance of three hours and a range of 2,500 kilometers.

Observers say the FTC-2000G could be highly marketable across Southeast Asia and Africa where many air forces have long been rustling up their fleets made up of the outmoded MiG-21, F-5 and the like that are nearing the end of their service lives.

Compared with rival offerings like South Korea’s FA-50 and Italy’s M-346, the FTC-2000G’s distinctive cost-performance appeals to foreign militaries with limited budgets to upgrade their fleets.

Previous buyers of China-built aircraft, including Myanmar and Pakistan, will be its potential clients, an expert told the Global Times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

7 weapon pylons, DSI, very attractive price tag since it has no Digital FBW and available twin seater which can used as trainer and fighter jet. The WP-14 Kunlun engine delivered almost the same thrust as RD-93 engine.


----------



## Kompromat

Apples and oranges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> 7 weapon pylons, DSI, very attractive price tag since it has no Digital FBW and available twin seater which can used as trainer and fighter jet. The WP-14 Kunlun engine delivered almost the same thrust as RD-93 engine.




It is NOT powered by the WP-14.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

*Thread title changed to original. Totally uncalled & sensational heading.*

*Regards,*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

The Eagle said:


> *Thread title changed to original. Totally uncalled & sensational heading.*
> 
> *Regards,*




*IMO also completely unnecessary, since all previous reporting on that type was done in the dedicated thread for China-exports and this is a strictly export-related product.

Threads merged.*

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

new 155mm vehicle-mounted howitzer for export

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## khanasifm

Deino said:


> It is NOT powered by the WP-14.



Basically this is evolution of mig-21 with solid nose and side Intakes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

khanasifm said:


> Basically this is evolution of mig-21 with solid nose and side Intakes


you can call it the ultimate Mig21


----------



## LKJ86

Hull 542 will be exported to Sri Lanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> It is NOT powered by the WP-14.


WP-13

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

SA2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zestokryl

LKJ86 said:


> SA2



Is this 76 mm gun , air burst against aerial targets ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*New Z-10ME helicopter ready for business: analyst*
By Zhang Han Source:Global Times Published: 2018/9/20 22:43:40

Photographs of apparently modified Z-10 helicopters are trending on online military forums, prompting a Chinese analyst on Thursday to note the Z-10 is a cost-effective piece of military equipment with great potential to be sold on the global arms market. 

The photos show helicopters in desert camouflage with "Z10ME001" stenciled on their tails, similar to a prototype publicized by Z-10 designer Aviation Industry Corporation of China (CAIC) in 2016.

The Z-10ME was an improved version of the Z-10 in use by ground and air forces of the People's Libration Army, according to a 2016 report published in Chinese military magazine Ordnance Industry Science Technology. 

A new engine will be installed that may increase the chopper's maximum power from 935 kilowatts to 1,200 kilowatts, the magazine reported. The Z-10ME also has improved mobility, protection and firepower, the article said.

Z-10 medium attack helicopters can be adapted to the desert and the sea, military expert and TV commentator Song Zhongping told the Global Times on Thursday.

The Z-10 can also adjust to different weathers, Song noted.

"Many countries in the Middle East, Southeast Asia and South America are in need of medium attack helicopters cheaper than the US-made AH-64 Apache but with sufficient firepower," Song said.

Song referred to the Z-10 as a cost-effective choice, over which China enjoys full intellectual property rights. "Therefore, we (China) can offer effective after-sales service and even accept loans and some technology transfer," Song said.

The Z-10ME might debut publicly at the Zhuhai Air Show to be held in China's Guangdong Province in November, Song believed.

The PLA has had the Z-10 for about a decade, and it was "time to explore the global market," Song said.

Potential buyers include Pakistan, Thailand, Malaysia, Iran, Saudi Arabia and Kuwait, according to Song.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*Serbia confirms procurement of Chinese UAVs*
*Igor Bozinovski, Skopje* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
21 September 2018

Serbian Deputy Defence Minister Nenad Miloradovic on 17 September confirmed that Serbia will buy unmanned combat aerial vehicles (UCAVs) from China.

Miloradovic made his statement, broadcast by the Tanjug state news agency, in Beijing a day after several Belgrade media reported that Serbia would acquire six unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) from China, including two Chengdu Aircraft Industry *Wing Loong II medium-altitude, long-endurance (MALE) UCAVs*. According to media, the UAVs will be assembled locally in Serbia using Chinese-supplied technology.

Miloradovic did not comment on what systems were being procured but said the agreement included industrial co-operation and technology transfer. “The technology transfer will provide the Serbian defence industry with the capability to integrate complex electro-optical (EO) systems into indigenously developed UAVs capable of conducting battlefield surveillance day and night, transmitting target co-ordinates and providing artillery fire control, and targeting with laser-guided bombs and rockets launched from ground-based platforms or UCAVs,” he said.

Source:https://www.janes.com/article/83256/serbia-confirms-procurement-of-chinese-uavs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr




----------



## Daniel808

LKJ86 said:


> *Serbia confirms procurement of Chinese UAVs
> Igor Bozinovski, Skopje* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 21 September 2018
> 
> Serbian Deputy Defence Minister Nenad Miloradovic on 17 September confirmed that Serbia will buy unmanned combat aerial vehicles (UCAVs) from China.
> 
> Miloradovic made his statement, broadcast by the Tanjug state news agency, in Beijing a day after several Belgrade media reported that Serbia would acquire six unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) from China, including two Chengdu Aircraft Industry *Wing Loong II medium-altitude, long-endurance (MALE) UCAVs*. According to media, the UAVs will be assembled locally in Serbia using Chinese-supplied technology.
> 
> Miloradovic did not comment on what systems were being procured but said the agreement included industrial co-operation and technology transfer. “The technology transfer will provide the Serbian defence industry with the capability to integrate complex electro-optical (EO) systems into indigenously developed UAVs capable of conducting battlefield surveillance day and night, transmitting target co-ordinates and providing artillery fire control, and targeting with laser-guided bombs and rockets launched from ground-based platforms or UCAVs,” he said.
> 
> Source:https://www.janes.com/article/83256/serbia-confirms-procurement-of-chinese-uavs



@zestokryl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

Daniel808 said:


> @zestokryl



It seems talks with AVIC took place, so the talks are ongoing around WL series and not the Cai Hong drones ....

I just hope american agents of influence dont thwart this on the Serbia part

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

SR5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

zestokryl said:


> It seems talks with AVIC took place, so the talks are ongoing around WL series and not the Cai Hong drones ....
> 
> I just hope american agents of influence dont thwart this on the Serbia part



I am very optimistic with this cooperation between Serbia and China @zestokryl 

I will be waiting, to see Wing Loong II UCAV with Serbian AF symbol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zestokryl

Daniel808 said:


> I am very optimistic with this cooperation between Serbia and China @zestokryl
> 
> I will be waiting, to see Wing Loong II UCAV with Serbian AF symbol



I strive too be optimistic too. China, as persistent force and reliable partner with growing power and influence is a card to be played, specially in regard what america done to my country since 1991. For the other countries, in a need for top technologies, by affordable price and without humiliating and blackmailing

Cheers !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*AAD 2018*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*AAD 2018*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*AAD 2018*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*AAD 2018: China’s Blowfish I VTOL UAV enters service with PLAN*
*Richard D Fisher Jr, Pretoria* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
21 September 2018





*Chinese officials have revealed that the Ziyan Blowfish I VTOL UAV shown here at AAD 2018 has entered service with the Chinese navy. (Richard D Fisher Jr)*

Officials from Chinese company Ziyan revealed at the Africa Aerospace and Defence (AAD) 2018 exhibition in South Africa on 19–23 September that the Blowfish I vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) has entered service with the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN).

The Zhuhai-based UAV manufacturer, who did not provide any details about the number of Blowfish currently in service with the PLAN, showcased a model of the electric-powered 1.75 m-long platform at the show carrying three missile-like projectiles.

According to Ziyan, the Blowfish I has a maximum take-off weight of between 28 and 50 kg and an endurance of between 45 to 60 minutes. The UAV can reach an altitude of 5,100 m and carry a payload of between 7 and 12 kg, excluding its electro-optical system. Officials at the show told _Jane’s_ that the UAV can also be equipped with anti-personnel grenades and be modified to deploy small sonobuoys upon customer request.

Source:https://www.janes.com/article/83264/aad-2018-china-s-blowfish-i-vtol-uav-enters-service-with-plan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*AAD 2018: CSOC reveals details of armed USV concept
Richard D Fisher Jr, Pretoria* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
21 September 2018





*Shipbuilder CSOC showcases a concept for a new 20-tonne armed USV at the AAD 2018 exhibition. Source: Richard D Fisher Jr*

Officials from Chinese state-owned shipbuilder China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) have revealed technical specifications of a concept for a new 20-tonne armed unmanned surface vessel (USV) it is showcasing at the Africa Aerospace and Defence (AAD) 2018 exhibition in South Africa on 19–23 September.

Called the ‘JARI USV Multipurpose Unmanned Combat Boat’, the 15 m-long platform, which is being developed by the 716 Research Institute of the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC), is expected to have a top speed of 42 kt and a range of 500 n miles.

According to the officials, the vessel, a prototype of which is currently undergoing testing, is equipped with a phased-array radar, satellite communication systems, and a mid-hull-mounted variable depth sonar, although the USV must stop to be able to use it.

According to the officials, the vessel can be armed with a 30 mm cannon combined with small surface-to-air missiles, mid-hull-mounted vertically-launched anti-ship and anti-aircraft missiles as well as two side-mounted lightweight anti-submarine torpedoes.

Source:https://www.janes.com/article/83201/aad-2018-csoc-reveals-details-of-armed-usv-concept

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Kazakhstan Y-8F200WA
September 23, 2018










https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/bUzevsnH3Rq6L1fY4M9BUw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Kazakhstan Y-8F200WA
> September 23, 2018
> View attachment 500869
> View attachment 500870
> View attachment 500871
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/bUzevsnH3Rq6L1fY4M9BUw

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aziqbal

Why would Kazak buy this when Y9 is available?


----------



## LKJ86

aziqbal said:


> Why would Kazak buy this when Y9 is available?


Money is the big issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Zambia L-15 K-8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*China hands over Y-8F200W transport aircraft to Kazakhstan*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
24 September 2018

China has officially handed over a Shaanxi Aircraft Corporation (SAC) Y-8F200W mid-size transport aircraft to Kazakhstan, marking the first time the platform has been acquired by a member of the Commonwealth of Independent States (CIS), according to Chinese media reports.

China's CANNews website reported on 23 September that the four-engined turboprop aircraft, which made its first flight in June, is now expected to land in the Kazakh capital Astana on 26 September, with other media reports stating that the platform is set to be operated by the country's National Guard.

The Chinese-built Y-8 is based on the Russian Antonov An-12 'Cub' transport.

Source:https://www.janes.com/article/83301/china-hands-over-y-8f200w-transport-aircraft-to-kazakhstan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*AVIC’s AV500W VTOL UAV takes part in PLA exercise*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
24 September 2018





*Designed for ground support missions the AV500W, seen here at the Airshow China 2016 exhibition in Zhuhai, recently took part in a combat exercise with the PLA. (IHS Markit/Kelvin Wong)*

The Aviation Industry Corporation of China's (AVIC's) AV500W vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) has been used in a military exercise with the People's Liberation Army (PLA), according to a 21 September report by the PLA-sponsored China Military Online website.

Citing AVIC's official WeChat account, the report pointed out that the strike-capable, reconnaissance UAV performed well in the "combat exercise", during which it "simulated conducting defence-penetration operations at mid- and low altitudes".

"The results showed that the air-defence penetration combat capability of the AV500[W] lived up to expectations," it added.

The announcement comes after the state-owned _China Daily_ newspaper quoted the Jiangxi Provincial Office of Science, Technology, and Industry for National Defense as saying in November 2017 that the AV500W had conducted firing tests in Qinghai at an altitude of 4,300 m above sea level.

Source:https://www.janes.com/article/83300/avic-s-av500w-vtol-uav-takes-part-in-pla-exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045510427675783168*Global Times*‏ Verified account @globaltimesnews
#BREAKING The China-developed FTC-2000G, a made-for-export multipurpose aircraft, conducts its maiden flight on Friday.
11:08 AM - 28 Sep 2018













​*New AVIC jet makes debut in Guizhou*
By Zhao Lei in Anshun, Guizhou province | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-09-28 11:39



The FTC-2000G makes its debut flight in Guizhou province’s Anshun on Sept 28, 2018. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
The FTC-2000G, a new multirole combat aircraft developed by State-owned defense giant Aviation Industry Corp of China, made its debut flight in Guizhou province’s Anshun on Friday morning.

A yellow FTC-2000G took off at Anshun Huangguoshu Airport and flew for about 10 minutes amid thick clouds. More than 1,000 people, including AVIC executives, provincial leaders as well as ambassadors and military attaches from several nations, took part in the ceremony.

FTC-2000G, designed and built by Guizhou Aviation Industry Group, an AVIC subsidiary, is a fixed-wing, multirole combat plane mainly tasked with airstrikes against ground targets. It can also be used as a fighter jet or trainer aircraft, according to AVIC.

Information from AVIC shows the twin-seat plane is a modified version of an advanced training jet that has been deployed by the Chinese Air Force and Navy. It has a maximum speed of Mach 1.2, or 1,470 kilometers per hour, a maximum takeoff weight of 11 metric tons, a maximum flight range of 2,400 km, and an operational flight ceiling of 15 km. 

Equipped with modern radar and fire-control systems, it is capable of staying airborne for three hours in a single operation and can carry as much as three tons of missiles, rockets or bombs, according to the company.

As a light-duty attack aircraft or fighter jet, FTC-2000G is able to replace old models fielded by developing countries such as China’s J-7 and the former Soviet Union’s Mig-21. In the role of trainer aircraft, it can replace China’s FT-7 or British BAE Systems Hawk, and can work with AVIC’s K-8 intermediate jet to form an advanced training systems for military pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

SH11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 055_destroyer

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 501931



Y-8 cargo bay ceiling height seems much lower than C-130/C-130J.


----------



## Hindustani78

PTI 
Beijing, September 29, 2018 21:07 IST
Updated: September 29, 2018 21:07 IST 

https://www.thehindu.com/news/inter...rcraft-makes-debut-flight/article25083838.ece

China’s indigenously-built new multi-role combat aircraft for exports has made its debut flight, state media reported on Saturday.

The FTC-2000G, a new multi-role combat aircraft developed for export by the State-owned Aviation Industry Corp of China (AVIC), made its debut flight on Friday in the Guizhou province, state-run _China Daily_ reported.

The FTC-2000G aircraft flew for about 16 minutes. More than 1,000 people, including provincial leaders as well as Ambassadors and military attachés from several nations, took part in the ceremony marking the flight. According to AVIC, the aircraft is tasked mainly with air strikes against ground targets.


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Looks like a rip-off of JF-17b


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Clutch said:


> Looks like a rip-off of JF-17b


GTC 2000G is light aircraft for low end market with low cost , Attacking, fighting and training functions at low price it is possible that china might find the buyer for GTC 2000G..


----------



## graphican

Congratulations China, but isin't this pretty much JF-17B variant?


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G


----------



## Roybot

graphican said:


> Congratulations China, but isin't this pretty much JF-17B variant?



Well, that is the flexibility you get when you design and manufacture your own fighter. You can spin off as many variants as you want depending on the requirement and export potential.


----------



## LKJ86

graphican said:


> Congratulations China, but isin't this pretty much JF-17B variant?


No, it is nothing about JF-17B.


----------



## Maxpane

Hm is it competing jf in market?


----------



## LKJ86

Maxpane said:


> Hm is it competing jf in market?


It is a project of GAC, instead of CAC, facing different customers.

And it has got the orders.


JL-9 for PLAN:


----------



## Sully3

Basically a jet for african nations, Afghans, Maymar and bengals


----------



## serenity

This is just a new manufacturing "block" of an old trainer, the JL-9, which is itself a development out of Mig-21 or J-7 series. Guizhou Aircraft Corp (GAC) basically just upgraded the JL-9 so newer trainers can be more attractive products to PLAAF and/PLAN if they want to buy new training jets. It is also multirole and is capable of firing a range of weapons so could potentially find sales in cash strapped nations (at least this is what I think GAC is aiming for).

Not really interesting development. Looks like they just upgraded the interior, probably avionics for some weapons integration, and obviously they have put DSI intakes on the plane. CAC, GAC, SAC, XAC etc etc are all part of AVIC so they must all share know-how. It comes at no surprise that CAC's work on DSI intakes have proliferated throughout AVIC. It is most likely not as capable as JF-17 in any way. Small radar, range, payload, engine, limited electronic ability. Therefore not competition for JF-17 (unless an airforce is so tightly budgeted and cannot get Russian or NATO second hand fighters).

It would seem like a waste of time and resources to upgrade such a dated airframe but China's got so many people working in this industry now, only a few are working in the higher up projects while many have nothing left to do except just work on upgrades, even on low-value projects. Upgrading something like JL-9 electronically could potentially be worth it if the overhead for the components and assembly is insignificant due to overall improvements in those fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045510427675783168*Global Times*‏ Verified account @globaltimesnews
> #BREAKING The China-developed FTC-2000G, a made-for-export multipurpose aircraft, conducts its maiden flight on Friday.
> 11:08 AM - 28 Sep 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*New AVIC jet makes debut in Guizhou*
> By Zhao Lei in Anshun, Guizhou province | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-09-28 11:39
> 
> 
> 
> The FTC-2000G makes its debut flight in Guizhou province’s Anshun on Sept 28, 2018. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
> The FTC-2000G, a new multirole combat aircraft developed by State-owned defense giant Aviation Industry Corp of China, made its debut flight in Guizhou province’s Anshun on Friday morning.
> 
> A yellow FTC-2000G took off at Anshun Huangguoshu Airport and flew for about 10 minutes amid thick clouds. More than 1,000 people, including AVIC executives, provincial leaders as well as ambassadors and military attaches from several nations, took part in the ceremony.
> 
> FTC-2000G, designed and built by Guizhou Aviation Industry Group, an AVIC subsidiary, is a fixed-wing, multirole combat plane mainly tasked with airstrikes against ground targets. It can also be used as a fighter jet or trainer aircraft, according to AVIC.
> 
> Information from AVIC shows the twin-seat plane is a modified version of an advanced training jet that has been deployed by the Chinese Air Force and Navy. It has a maximum speed of Mach 1.2, or 1,470 kilometers per hour, a maximum takeoff weight of 11 metric tons, a maximum flight range of 2,400 km, and an operational flight ceiling of 15 km.
> 
> Equipped with modern radar and fire-control systems, it is capable of staying airborne for three hours in a single operation and can carry as much as three tons of missiles, rockets or bombs, according to the company.
> 
> As a light-duty attack aircraft or fighter jet, FTC-2000G is able to replace old models fielded by developing countries such as China’s J-7 and the former Soviet Union’s Mig-21. In the role of trainer aircraft, it can replace China’s FT-7 or British BAE Systems Hawk, and can work with AVIC’s K-8 intermediate jet to form an advanced training systems for military pilots.




Leading edge flaps added previous version did not had lef

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

serenity said:


> It would seem like a waste of time and resources to upgrade such a dated airframe but China's got so many people working in this industry now, only a few are working in the higher up projects while many have nothing left to do except just work on upgrades, even on low-value projects. Upgrading something like JL-9 electronically could potentially be worth it if the overhead for the components and assembly is insignificant due to overall improvements in those fields.


I don't think it is a waste of time and resources. GAC is very clever to provide what you need with a very low price.
And JL-9 has got a lot of orders from PLAAF and PLAN, before JL-10 is ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

The family links of MIG-21/J7 to FT-2000G.

MIG-21 >> J7 >> JJ7 twin seat trainer >> JL-9 trainer >> FTC-2000G multi-roles fighter trainer.

FTC-2000G is meant for countries with small defence budgets, and do not face any external threats. It is a modernised equivalent of the old F-5, BAC Strikemasters, Hawks light fighters etc. Some people considered this as the ultimate MIG-21.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

This is the plane a lot of small countries want instead if JF-17. They want sometime not too sophisticated becos it require more maintenance and training. No need data link or fanciful avionic cos they want it cheap and easy to operate.

Just something to train their pilot and give them decent BVR capabilities. It target customers with very limited budget. Nowadays AF equipment are getting more and more expensive. Not every countries can afford that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

*Guys !! May I ask what's up with this mess?? 

First to start a new thread on a type that is already well covered within the trainer thread and the one for Chinese exports ... and now stuff on hypersonic glide vehicles, Aryans, Mongols and history stuff. 

STOP this.  Thread cleaned and merged. *

Deino


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

J 10 oil refill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Wrong thread? ... but nice shots.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Algeria SR5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela Y-8 & K-8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Fiji

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chimgathar

Reminds me of scaled down version of Type 22 *Houbei class *Missile boat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

SH11？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

cirr said:


> SH11？
> 
> View attachment 504140

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 504154
> View attachment 504155


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Egypt WL-I UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China's armed Z-19E helicopter ready for batch production*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-13 22:07:27|Editor: Li Xia




BEIJING, Oct. 13 (Xinhua) -- The China-developed Z-19E armed light helicopter is expected to start batch production, according to its developer the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) on Saturday.

The Z-19E helicopter has gone under professional scrutiny regarding its performance tests and passed verifications, demonstrating the model is capable of entering the production phase, AVIC said.

The export-oriented Z-19E helicopter model was designed and manufactured by AVIC Harbin Aircraft Industry Group Co., which is based in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.

The Z-19E helicopter, which made a successful maiden flight in May last year, is light in weight. With a maximum takeoff weight of 4.25 tonnes, it has apparent advantages in large effective payloads, cruising speed, ceiling and range.

The model has undergone a comprehensive test for the adaptation of the model as a whole and for its fire control system, subsequently passing test verifications for functions and flight performance.

Its comparatively small size, good maneuverability and good performance in multiple missions give the Z-19E helicopter a broad market prospect, according to AVIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Algeria PLZ-45

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Exported by China to algeria?


----------



## LKJ86

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> Exported by China to algeria?


Of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 505037




Is this what the same UAV the PLA operates as the BZK-007?


----------



## LKJ86

VT-4 & VT-5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Supersonic missile passes test*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/16 23:18:41

*Domestic ramjet outperforms global rivals: expert*

A South China mining company completed a successful supersonic missile flight test on Monday, prompting a Chinese military expert to suggest the system will face little competition on the international arms market.

The test at a discreet location in North China verified the launch, power and flight control systems, according to a statement released on Monday by Guangdong Hongda Blasting Company.

All parameters for the supersonic cruising flight of the HD-1 missile achieved their estimated values, the statement said.

"The test flight shows that the HD-1's core components are now mature, with its aerodynamic design, materials and overall structure already proven viable," Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

Hongda independently invested in and developed the HD-1, the statement said.

The development of the HD-1 is an excellent example of military-civilian integration, Wei said.

Established in 1988, Hongda is a mining company based in Guangzhou, capital of South China's Guangdong Province that also manufactures blasting and military equipment, according to the company website.

The HD-1's advanced solid fuel ramjet needs less fuel than its competitors, rendering the lighter missile able to fly faster and farther, Wei said. 

After governmental approval, Hongda intends to sign deals and mass-produce the HD-1 for export.

There are not many such supersonic missiles available on the international defense market, Wei said.

Pakistan and Middle Eastern countries are likely to show interest given the weapon's potential to break anti-missile systems at supersonic speeds, he noted.

The BrahMos missile is a more expensive, less useful supersonic cruise missile developed by India and Russia, Wei said. 

BrahMos can only be sold to "responsible" countries friendly with both India and Russia, a company spokesperson said at the Singapore Airshow in February, CNBC reported.

Hongda will participate in Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province in November, a company spokesperson told the Global Times on Tuesday.

The HD-1 is a comprehensive weapon system consisting of missile, launch, command and control, target indication and comprehensive support systems, Hongda said in a separate statement released in August.

The HD-1 can be adapted to aircraft and ships as well as the basic ground-based vehicle version, the company said.

The total investment in HD-1 is expected to top 1.3 billion yuan ($188 million).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

The self-destruct button of VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

?????

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

VT-5

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela & CATIC CPMIEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

I like the cruise missle the most


----------



## Deino

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> I like the cruise missle the most




Pardon, which cruise missile? I only see two anti-tank guided missiles.


----------



## Dazzler

LKJ86 said:


> The self-destruct button of VT-4
> View attachment 506264
> View attachment 506265



Ehm, it is meant to detonate time delayed fused equipped shells. Pushing the button will explode the weapon immediately.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Deino said:


> Pardon, which cruise missile? I only see two anti-tank guided missiles.


Not on the photo!




https://gss3.bdstatic.com/-Po3dSag_.../f31fbe096b63f62438b7e1e08044ebf81b4ca36f.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China starts building 2nd littoral mission ship for Malaysia*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-23 15:39:12|Editor: Xiang Bo




WUHAN, Oct.23 (Xinhua) -- China on Tuesday started building the second littoral mission ship (LMS) for Malaysia in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province.

The new LMS is contracted by Wuchang Shipbuilding Industry Group under China Shipbuilding Industry Co. and is being built at its Shuangliu base in Wuhan.

The first ship China made for Malaysia entered the building phase on July 31 this year.

According to the contract, China will design and build four LMS for the Royal Malaysian Navy. These ships will be used for patrol, anti-terrorism, rescue, and protection of fishery activities.

The contract is the first large military equipment order between China and Malaysia.


----------



## LKJ86

October 23, 2018


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

Deino said:


> Pardon, which cruise missile? I only see two anti-tank guided missiles.



I think he was talking about the loitering missile on the left hand side.


----------



## zestokryl

Are those Poly group smart missile and loitering ammo, some info ?

@LKJ86 @cirr


----------



## LKJ86

zestokryl said:


> Are those Poly group smart missile and loitering ammo, some info ?
> 
> @LKJ86 @cirr


They will be showed at Zhuhai Airshow-2018 next month.


----------



## zestokryl

LKJ86 said:


> They will be showed at Zhuhai Airshow-2018 next month.



Cleared for export, any technical data ?


----------



## LKJ86

zestokryl said:


> Cleared for export, any technical data ?


They are said to be from Guide, not Poly.


----------



## zestokryl

LKJ86 said:


> They are said to be from Guide, not Poly.



Havent heard about the Guide company, if you are up to it leave some info or links ....


----------



## LKJ86

zestokryl said:


> Havent heard about the Guide company, if you are up to it leave some info or links ....


http://www.guideinfrared.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

LKJ86 said:


> http://www.guideinfrared.com/



Tnx !

Sino weaponry fans take notes !


----------



## ozranger

zestokryl said:


> Havent heard about the Guide company, if you are up to it leave some info or links ....



http://www.guideinfrared.com/

They reportedly bought out a previously state owned missile factory, turned that into a missile R&D institute and eventually was granted license by the Chinese government to develop missiles.

I think they are the No.1 infrared imaging product vendor in China.


----------



## zestokryl

ozranger said:


> http://www.guideinfrared.com/
> 
> They reportedly bought out a previously state owned missile factory, turned that into a missile R&D institute and eventually was granted license by the Chinese government to develop missiles.
> 
> I think they are the No.1 infrared imaging product vendor in China.



Yup. But sadly there are no missiles in their web site product sections only sensors and related solutions


----------



## LKJ86

ozranger said:


> I think they are the No.1 infrared imaging product vendor in China.


Maybe not.

What about CETC?
http://www.xinhuanet.com/mil/2018-01/10/c_129787467.htm


----------



## ozranger

LKJ86 said:


> Maybe not.
> 
> What about CETC?
> http://www.xinhuanet.com/mil/2018-01/10/c_129787467.htm



Not sure as I am completely an outsider.


----------



## LKJ86

BTA4 has an armour penetration capability of about 600mm RHA at 2km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

SH-11

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

VN2C was shipped to the customer on October 19-20, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

LKJ86 said:


> SH-11
> View attachment 507309
> View attachment 507311
> View attachment 507312
> View attachment 507314



Isn't the SH-11 a ZBL-09-mounted howitzer?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Akasa said:


> Isn't the SH-11 a ZBL-09-mounted howitzer?


This looks like SH-1.. on a newer truck..


----------



## Akasa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This looks like SH-1.. on a newer truck..
> 
> View attachment 507340



Gun & loading mechanism are different.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Akasa said:


> Gun & loading mechanism are different.


Noticed that.. could be an upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 507305
> 
> BTA4 has an armour penetration capability of about 600mm RHA at 2km.


Quick question @LKJ86, do you know if China produces depleted uranium rounds?


----------



## LKJ86

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Noticed that.. could be an upgrade.


It is mainly based on PCL-181 that is used by PLA Army.



ZeEa5KPul said:


> Quick question @LKJ86, do you know if China produces depleted uranium rounds?


No idea.


----------



## LKJ86

6x CJ-6s were handed over to Sri Lanka air force on October 17, 2018.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

It uses a derivative of the AH-4 Howitzer cannon. 



LKJ86 said:


> SH-11
> View attachment 507309
> View attachment 507311
> View attachment 507312
> View attachment 507314


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

From the tweet of Dafeng Cao 25 Oct 2018 5:29 pm:

“76mm naval gun mounted on wheeled armored vehicle.”










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055405999782150144

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Sudan WS-2


----------



## LKJ86

Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Algeria CH-3 CH-4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Algeria CH-3 CH-4
> View attachment 510253
> View attachment 510254
> 
> 
> View attachment 510255

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Ethiopia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

HD-1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cybernetics

Norinco promotional video

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058271552058183682

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

AR3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

The video of Burmese army's SH1: https://m.weibo.cn/3622879452/4305853018569227


----------



## Mighty Lion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062350646588948480


----------



## Dotachin

So...what are the chances of this being discredited in the following posts for being a twitter post or a white man's propaganda reporting?


----------



## aziqbal

because they are not Israeli thats why

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Globenim

*Fake title *
And what were the odds an Indian poster is behind it again?

The comment about "_not being happy_" is allegedly the AF commanders opinion. It doesn't say under what circumstance this was expressed, such as whether this opinion was expressed in the name of Jordanian airforce, officially or if such a statement was even made at all and this isn't just the gist of the reporter.
The comment about "_retiring them_" is not even attributed to either the AF commander or the Jordanian airforce, nor does the reporter even state it as an decission, but as a mere impression that may as well be his own.

I have the impression the Indian AF commander knows his entire air wing is useless and just for show and it looks like they will never get past that. That's something different than "_Indian airforce acknowledges their entire air wing is useless and just for show, will never make it_"

But watch as the sour Hindu and Viet grapes celebrate misquoted twitter rumors as unquestionable truth and fact and try to laugh aways the truth, as long it seems to make China look a little bit worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
 9


----------



## Akasa

Alan Warnes is one of the more credible bloggers out there; it's better to wait & see what actually happened.


----------



## GumNaam

oh wow, a tweet from a good ol' white boy against Chinese drones...must be true, China is done for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scionofPakwattan

Akasa said:


> Alan Warnes is one of the more credible bloggers out there; it's better to wait & see what actually happened.


Either they were pressued to abandon them in favor of better equipment from western sources or there is a problem wiht integrating these drones to their existing infrastructure. I doubt there is a quality issue here. If there is, then its bad news for Pakistan and others buying chinese drones. not to mention a huge cause of owwry for chinese manufacturers.


----------



## Akasa

thebaj said:


> Either they were pressued to abandon them in favor of better equipment from western sources or there is a problem wiht integrating these drones to their existing infrastructure. I doubt there is a quality issue here. If there is, then its bad news for Pakistan and others buying chinese drones. not to mention a huge cause of owwry for chinese manufacturers.



Better to wait for more information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Jordan is a strong ally of USA, more so than Saudi Arabia, probably they are under Trump's pressure to buy US alternatives. So they would need an excuse to disown Chinese UAV. I doubt Jordan has actual combat experience with CH-4B. 

The Iraqi are very happy with their Chinese made UAV's in actual combat sorties, they have proudly shown many actual combat video footages.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Argentina

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Argentina
> View attachment 520014
> View attachment 520015
> View attachment 520016
> View attachment 520017
> View attachment 520018
> View attachment 520019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

SH15

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

AR3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

AR3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brainsucker

TACDE_IAF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062350646588948480



Please elaborate, what is the meaning of "looks set".

Well, if I"m not mistaken, some people from SDF said that Pakistani reject M1 Abram. Is it right? But is that mean that Abram is bad? I doubt it. Maybe it is because the weapon is not suit to what they need.

But Assistant AF Commander. Does he has the privilege to reject a weapon? As far as I know, the policy of procuring weapon is not depend on his liking or not, but to the government. But maybe it is different in Jordan. And he's only an Assistant. Not the AF Commander himself.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## casual

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 523097
> View attachment 523098


how do you guide a mortar shell?


----------



## 592257001

casual said:


> how do you guide a mortar shell?


Looks like they've added forward control fins/canards alongside the seekers.


----------



## LKJ86

Uzbekistan FD-2000B

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Tajikistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dazzler

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Quick question @LKJ86, do you know if China produces depleted uranium rounds?



They do, but not officially.

http://www.bandepleteduranium.org/en/chinese-125mm-apfsds-t-norinco-ammunition


----------



## khanasifm

http://www.bandepleteduranium.org/en/pakistani-ndc-125mm-apfsds-round


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeraltofRivia

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 525951


What are they signing for?


----------



## LKJ86

Uzebikistan FD-2000

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

LKJ86 said:


> Uzebikistan FD-2000
> View attachment 526126
> View attachment 526127
> View attachment 526128
> View attachment 526129
> View attachment 526130
> View attachment 526131
> View attachment 526132
> View attachment 526133
> View attachment 526134



Uzbekis look like Chinese.


----------



## ahtan_china

undertakerwwefan said:


> Uzbekis look like Chinese.


----------



## TOTUU

Republika y'u Rwanda
CS/SH-1型122毫米车载榴弹炮 和 红箭-9A毫米波制导重型反坦克导弹
https://www.guancha.cn/military-affairs/2018_12_13_483099.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

VT-5














VT-4











VT-2B

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Kazakhstan Y-8F200WA
December 13, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Mali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JF-17 Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

The video from Norinco:
https://m.weibo.cn/2149981442/4317234052728306

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

Amazing video


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand QW-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Kazakhstan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 星海军事

Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

What aircraft does Cambodia buy from China?


----------



## Maxpane

LKJ86 said:


> What aircraft does Cambodia buy from China?
> View attachment 528195
> View attachment 528196


Interesting


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> What aircraft does Cambodia buy from China?
> View attachment 528195
> View attachment 528196




Maybe L-15s??? I must admit these South American Airforces sometimes have too similar colours....


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Maybe L-15s??? I must admit these South American Airforces sometimes have too similar colours....
> 
> View attachment 528207
> View attachment 528208
> 
> 
> View attachment 528210




But given the flag on the shoulder it looks more like Venezuela???

https://www.scramble.nl/orbats/venezuela/summary


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> What aircraft does Cambodia buy from China?
> View attachment 528195
> View attachment 528196




Pardon, I misread Colombia with Cambodia.... stupid me


----------



## LKJ86

Cambodia Z-9WA
https://m.weibo.cn/3622879452/4320481425317954

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Beside Z9-WA they also bought MA-60 transport plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Deino said:


> Maybe L-15s??? I must admit these South American Airforces sometimes have too similar colours....
> 
> View attachment 528207
> View attachment 528208
> 
> 
> View attachment 528210


They used to be part of the same country couple hundred years ago so it makes sense


----------



## JSCh

*Ultrafast anti-ship missiles offered for sale*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2018-12-25 09:17
















The CM-401 supersonic anti-ship ballistic missile is on display during the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, also known as Airshow China 2018, in Zhuhai city, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 7, 2018. [Photo/IC]

China is promoting an ultrafast anti-ship ballistic missile, said to be the first of its kind in the international market, to buyers seeking a reliable and affordable deterrence against threats from the sea.

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, the nation's largest maker of missiles, has brought the CM-401 supersonic anti-ship ballistic missile to market, saying it is capable of making rapid, precision strikes against medium-sized or large vessels, or against land targets.

It said the weapon uses a "near-space trajectory", which means it flies between 20 and 100 kilometers above the earth, and that it maneuvers at hypersonic speeds throughout its flight.

The missile will ascend to a certain altitude until its target is acquired. It will then enter an ultrafast terminal dive toward the target, according to CASIC.

The company said the CM-401 features strong destructive power, good penetration capability and a mix of trajectories. It added that the missile can be mounted on various platforms, such as ships or land-based launch vehicles.

According to the CASIC, the missile flies at an average speed of 1,360 meters per second - 4,900 kilometers per hour - or four times the speed of sound, during most parts of the flight, and reaches a maximum velocity of more than 2,000 m/s, six times the speed of sound as it approaches the target. It can carry a 290-kilogram warhead and has a maximum strike range of 290 km and a hit rate of 90 percent, meaning there will be nine effective hits on target out of 10 shots.

The State-owned defense conglomerate made the missile system public at the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition that was held recently in Zhuhai, Guangdong province.

Meanwhile, the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, the country's major rocket maker, recently offered its M20B anti-ship ballistic missile to the international market.

The road-mobile M20B also features supersonic speed and a maneuverable trajectory. Carrying a 480-kg warhead, the missile can hit a ship 120 km to 280 km away. It is suitable for rapid, precision attacks on frigates and destroyers, the academy said.

Before the CM-401 and M20B, all anti-ship missiles available in the international market were sea-skimming models such as China's C-802 and CM-302 and the United States' Harpoon.

China is the only country that currently fields anti-ship ballistic missiles. Its DF-21D and DF-26 are called "trump cards" in naval warfare by the Chinese military, but are not allowed for export because of a strike range said to be more than 1,000 km - far exceeding the restrictions on the export of missiles set by the Chinese government.

Wu Peixin, a defense industry observer in Beijing, said that ultrafast anti-ship ballistic missiles like the CM-401 can potentially become a game changer in modern naval operations because it is very difficult for existing air-defense radars and weapons on ships to intercept such missiles due to their unique trajectories and hypersonic speeds. Therefore users will be able to effectively deter an enemy's vessels, especially aircraft carriers, from approaching their coast, Wu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Qatar SY-400









Video: https://m.weibo.cn/3622879452/4321195698319018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 055_destroyer

LKJ86 said:


> Qatar SY-400
> View attachment 528670
> View attachment 528671
> 
> 
> Video: https://m.weibo.cn/3622879452/4321195698319018


This weapon is extremely deadly. It can precision strike target with hypersonic speed more than 400km away. They are not restricted under arm treaty.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

Is that the same missile advertised as M 20 at the airshow ?


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> *Ultrafast anti-ship missiles offered for sale*
> By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2018-12-25 09:17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CM-401 supersonic anti-ship ballistic missile is on display during the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, also known as Airshow China 2018, in Zhuhai city, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 7, 2018. [Photo/IC]
> 
> China is promoting an ultrafast anti-ship ballistic missile, said to be the first of its kind in the international market, to buyers seeking a reliable and affordable deterrence against threats from the sea.
> 
> China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, the nation's largest maker of missiles, has brought the CM-401 supersonic anti-ship ballistic missile to market, saying it is capable of making rapid, precision strikes against medium-sized or large vessels, or against land targets.
> 
> It said the weapon uses a "near-space trajectory", which means it flies between 20 and 100 kilometers above the earth, and that it maneuvers at hypersonic speeds throughout its flight.
> 
> The missile will ascend to a certain altitude until its target is acquired. It will then enter an ultrafast terminal dive toward the target, according to CASIC.
> 
> The company said the CM-401 features strong destructive power, good penetration capability and a mix of trajectories. It added that the missile can be mounted on various platforms, such as ships or land-based launch vehicles.
> 
> According to the CASIC, the missile flies at an average speed of 1,360 meters per second - 4,900 kilometers per hour - or four times the speed of sound, during most parts of the flight, and reaches a maximum velocity of more than 2,000 m/s, six times the speed of sound as it approaches the target. It can carry a 290-kilogram warhead and has a maximum strike range of 290 km and a hit rate of 90 percent, meaning there will be nine effective hits on target out of 10 shots.
> 
> The State-owned defense conglomerate made the missile system public at the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition that was held recently in Zhuhai, Guangdong province.
> 
> Meanwhile, the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, the country's major rocket maker, recently offered its M20B anti-ship ballistic missile to the international market.
> 
> The road-mobile M20B also features supersonic speed and a maneuverable trajectory. Carrying a 480-kg warhead, the missile can hit a ship 120 km to 280 km away. It is suitable for rapid, precision attacks on frigates and destroyers, the academy said.
> 
> Before the CM-401 and M20B, all anti-ship missiles available in the international market were sea-skimming models such as China's C-802 and CM-302 and the United States' Harpoon.
> 
> China is the only country that currently fields anti-ship ballistic missiles. Its DF-21D and DF-26 are called "trump cards" in naval warfare by the Chinese military, but are not allowed for export because of a strike range said to be more than 1,000 km - far exceeding the restrictions on the export of missiles set by the Chinese government.
> 
> Wu Peixin, a defense industry observer in Beijing, said that ultrafast anti-ship ballistic missiles like the CM-401 can potentially become a game changer in modern naval operations because it is very difficult for existing air-defense radars and weapons on ships to intercept such missiles due to their unique trajectories and hypersonic speeds. Therefore users will be able to effectively deter an enemy's vessels, especially aircraft carriers, from approaching their coast, Wu said.


Hypersonic? I tot we copied 'BRAHMOS'?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Kazakhstan Y-8F200WA

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

The new video of Thailand VT-4:
https://m.weibo.cn/2348604107/4322268085584298

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Laos SR-5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela K-8W

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Mauritiania

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Argentina

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Laos PCP-001

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Mauritiania
> View attachment 529548
> View attachment 529549
> View attachment 529550

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Mauritiania
> View attachment 529548
> View attachment 529549
> View attachment 529550

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

AH4B

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 528685


Photo got ruined by that stupid watermark


----------



## Han Patriot

LKJ86 said:


> AH4B
> View attachment 530619
> View attachment 530620


Who bought it? Since they are using chinooks, I reckon it's some mid-eastern country, Qatar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Han Patriot said:


> Who bought it? Since they are using chinooks, I reckon it's some mid-eastern country, Qatar?


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinese-weapon-exports.273332/page-86#post-10719506

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

LKJ86 said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinese-weapon-exports.273332/page-86#post-10719506


Seems like Kuwait is a big fan of Chinese howitzers, we beat the M777. I think we are quite competitive in conventional weapons.

We can beat the US in

1) Drones
2) Howitzers
3) SAMs, of course the S-400 is still the best.

what else?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Algeria SM4

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Kazakhstan Y-8F200WA







https://m.weibo.cn/2859620437/4326965697327991

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

East Timor

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Laos

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Laos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 533703
> View attachment 533704
> View attachment 533705



What is that? a Chinese vessel visiting Europe?


----------



## LKJ86

bahadur999 said:


> What is that? a Chinese vessel visiting Europe?


Are you a Pakistani?


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> Are you a Pakistani?


Yes, but currently study in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

bahadur999 said:


> Yes, but currently study in China.


It is a Pakistan's warship, visiting Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> It is a Pakistan's warship.


Oh right...well, i couldn't tell since it was developed in China 
My bad


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

The video of Norinco:
https://m.weibo.cn/3776733410/4331319255007130

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Myanmar Q-5 vs. FN-6(?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pepsi Cola

LKJ86 said:


> Venezuela
> View attachment 535533
> View attachment 535534



Send them some DF-26s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Chinese Commie said:


> Send them some DF-26s


Why? Venezuela is not an extremely close ally of China anyway ... even if China is its largest creditor


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Nigeria

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> Nigeria
> View attachment 535928
> View attachment 535929
> View attachment 535930
> View attachment 535931
> View attachment 535932


what is that called?


----------



## Han Patriot

LKJ86 said:


> Nigeria
> View attachment 535928
> View attachment 535929
> View attachment 535930
> View attachment 535931
> View attachment 535932


Looks nice


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LKJ86

Sri Lanka

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

New orders from Thailand

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> New orders from Thailand
> View attachment 536520
> View attachment 536521
> View attachment 536522
> View attachment 536523


What is VS-27? Never heard of this ARV before.


----------



## lcloo

bahadur999 said:


> What is VS-27? Never heard of this ARV before.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

lcloo said:


> View attachment 536576


Thank you!
So i suppose it is the ARV version of the VN-1.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 536721


What is the middle vehicle?


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bahadur999

*China to sell an aircraft carrier to Pakistan*
February News 2019 Navy Naval Maritime Defense Industry
POSTED ON TUESDAY, 05 FEBRUARY 2019 12:21

China, as part of its recent military and foreign policies, has planned to upgrade on a large scale its first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, to sell it to Pakistan, its ally, in order to compete with India. This selling is to increase Pakistani Navy's strength, facing India equally and making of Pak a better ally for China.





*An aircraft carrier fleet of the Chinese PLA Navy arrives in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region on July 7 for a visit to mark the 20th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to China. The fleet comprises the country's first aircraft carrier Liaoning, two destroyers and a frigate. The fleet will leave Hong Kong on July 11. (Picture source : PLA HK Garrison)*

An official media report separately disclosed that China has planned to carry out a “large-scale upgrade” of China’s first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, and “sell it to Pakistan to compete with India”! It described Pakistan “as the best destination for it” and said that by then the Liaoning, which was commissioned into the PLAN in September 2012, will have served the Chinese Navy for about 18 years. Gwadar and Karachi are already described by Chinese Navy strategists as a “logistics base” and “PLA Navy (PLAN) base” respectively. This does mean that the carrier could be sold to Pak by 2020.

This isn't the only military vehicle that China wants to sell to Pakistan. During the past few months, plenty of armament and vehicles have been sold to Pakistani armed forces, including nuclear weapons technology, warships, aircraft and missiles. In addition to that, China and Pakistan both take part to more and more joint exercises on their shared borders. Moreover is China sending aircraft to Pakistan to help them understand Indian aircraft's technologies and characteristics, in order to counter them more efficiently (J-11, J-11B and Su-30MKK to simulate India's Su-30MKI, and J-10C to simulate the Rafale fighters India is to acquire).

Military cooperation between those two countries seems to increase more and more all along the months. And China appears intending to integrate Pakistan into its military system to fulfil its global ambitions. Pakistan would then become an outpost for Chinese extended global maritime reach.

All of this can largely be explained by the intentions China has to extend its military and political influence beyond its borders. Recently, China actually showned to the world its desire to military secure the South China Sea, and maybe even the Indian Ocean, by increasing its military power and presence in these areas. In order to make it possible, China has made the decision to deeply transform its armed forces by enhancing its naval capabilities, through the building of brand new vessels, but also through the training of more maritime personnel.

PLA Navy (PLAN) strategists emphasized that, in order to be able to achieve such goals, China would have to launch new carrier battle formations in East and South China. Therefore, China has decided to build 5 aircraft carriers and launch them by 2025-2030. Another 6th could even be considered but whether this one will be built remains uncertain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> *China to sell an aircraft carrier to Pakistan*
> *...*.


https://www.navyrecognition.com/index.php/news/defence-news/2019/february.html


Please not again this BS report   ... I must admit I don't know what happened to this poor Indian guy, but at best we forget this piece of crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bahadur999

My bad. Did not intend to spam. I thought this website is credible...and i didn't know it is an Indian website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Bangladesh Type 035G

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela JYL-1 radar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> Venezuela JYL-1 radar
> View attachment 537917
> View attachment 537918
> View attachment 537919
> View attachment 537920


S Band, 450km. Venezuela acquired at least 10 of these.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

@LKJ86


----------



## LKJ86

Storm bombardier said:


> @LKJ86
> View attachment 538184


It means that the radar from China is a threat to Israel.

But unluckily, Syria dose not have air defense systems from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brainsucker

Storm bombardier said:


> @LKJ86
> View attachment 538184



To be able to intercept at least 30 Israeli Cruise Missiles and prevent heavy damage to the airport is already a good accomplishment to Chinese JY-27 and the other Syrian Anti Air defense. To be destroyed in that kind of simultaneously attack is not so surprising. As Israel can attack the site without afraid to lose any of their F-16. Syria and Iran didn't even dare to give any counter attack. So Israel can freely do whatever they can to destroy the protection.

It just like a boxing match. The best parry that you can do is a double cover. But even with that, sooner or later your cover will be blown off if you afraid to do counter attack to the enemy body. As the best defense is actually to attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

VT-4 Thailand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> It means that the radar from China is a threat to Israel.
> 
> But unluckily, Syria dose not have air defense systems from China.


It is a threat but not a significant one. China must export some good stuff to Syria.


----------



## LKJ86

bahadur999 said:


> It is a threat but not a significant one. China must export some good stuff to Syria.


China won't get into the mess in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

"L118"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

cirr said:


> "L118"



What is it? what country it is?


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ozranger

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 538805



Which country is that?


----------



## LKJ86

ozranger said:


> Which country is that?


Venezuela

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

So Venezuela acquired Lynx. I think they are the first country to do so. I just wonder if it is new or already few years old. I see at least 3 Lynx (recon variant).


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela Y-8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Uzbekistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

Did Iraq end up purchasing the HQ-9?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 539815





LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 539824


any description and detail about these systems .... ???


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 539911
> View attachment 539912
> View attachment 539913


Wow so that is a model of a new VT4 variant...
It seems to have 100mm gun + 30mm gun, similar to thr Type-04. But then look at those two bad *** (i guess) 7.62 RCWs...Looks cool.


----------



## LKJ86

Type 071E LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

bahadur999 said:


> Wow so that is a model of a new VT4 variant...
> It seems to have 100mm gun + 30mm gun, similar to thr Type-04. But then look at those two bad *** (i guess) 7.62 RCWs...Looks cool.



VN-50. The real deal looks much better than what the model trying to convey.

Air-conditioner rated at 12KW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Check out what China brought to one of the world’s largest defense exhibitions*






ABU DHABI--China often doesn’t have a large presence at big defense shows in the U.S. and the European Union, but at events like IDEX in Abu Dhabi, they come loaded with lots of weapons to show off. And this year’s event was no exception, featuring improved laser weapons systems, ship models, and anti-tank missiles on display.

While the items on display ranged from pistols to large-scale armored vehicles, two vehicles stood out. One was Norinco’s Red Arrow 10 vehicle-mounted anti-tank missile, and the other was Poly Defence’s Silent Hunter truck-mounted laser weapons system.

While representatives from both companies declined to comment about the vehicles’ capabilities or export potential, exhibiting the vehicles at a show like IDEX is a sign that China is marketing both to the world, particularly nations in the Middle East and North Africa.





The Norinco Red Arrow 10 anti-tank missile

Manufactured by state-owned Norinco and also known as the HJ-10A, the Red Arrow 10 has 4 different variants of missile, including TV- and infrared-guided anti-tank and anti-fortification types. It can be mounted on a variety of vehicles, including trucks, armored personnel carriers and infantry fighting vehicles. According to a display screen, the weapon is intended for a company-sized formation, with 1 command & reconnaissance type, 6-8 missile launch vehicles and 3-4 transport vehicles with reloads and other supplies. Another display at Norinco’s booth claims the anti-tank variant can penetrate up to 320mm of armor, and fragments can penetrate 7-8mm of armor after detonation. The same display listed the anti-fortification version as being able to destroy reinforced concrete walls that are up to 1.2 meters deep. However, it was not listed whether or not that was the domestic Chinese specifications or those available for export.





The Poly Defence Silent Hunter laser system

A representative at state-owned Poly Defence’s stand told _Defense News_ that the Silent Hunter was capable of generating up to a 30kW beam, targeting small unmanned aerial systems, and other airborne threats. But when asked for further on the record comment, he declined to share any other information. But a display screen next to the vehicle claimed the laser has a maximum range of 4 kilometers at 30kW, and a minimum range of 200 meters at 10kW of power. The laser itself was mounted on a heavy truck, presumably carrying the power-generation and other support needed for the laser. A representative of Poly Defence declined to share exactly why the vehicle was on display and whether or not it was being marketed for export.

https://www.defensenews.com/digital...ne-of-the-worlds-largest-defense-exhibitions/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 540100
> View attachment 540101
> View attachment 540102
> View attachment 540103
> View attachment 540104


I wonder how that 15m patrol boat is called


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

CM-400AKG/L

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> CM-400AKG/L
> View attachment 540183
> View attachment 540184



But just a manufactor's test for the missile or a test related to integrate it into the PLAAF/PLA NA and the J-11B or even J-15??


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 539911
> View attachment 539912
> View attachment 539913

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 540307
> View attachment 540311
> View attachment 540312
> View attachment 540313
> View attachment 540314


About the Sky Dragon...some say it is NORINCO's and some say it is CASC's...i am confused. I also saw Fire Dragon instead of Sky Dragon, but i guess these are different things.


----------



## cirr

*Fusing radar and vision*

19 February 2019

Chinese company Nanoradar, a subsidiary of Novasky (Stand 11-A03, China Pavilion) is proposing radar and visual fusion as a new security technology.

Existing security systems based on video can easily be affected by the environment and weather, such as rain and snow. These can also trigger false alarms. By contrast, millimetre wave (MMW) radar detects by transmitting and receiving high-frequency electromagnetic waves, able to penetrate fog, smoke and dust. However, MMW radar it is unable to obtain a clear image of the target, making it impossible to confirm the fine features of an intruder.

Nanoradar says by combining these technologies, full use is made of their respective advantages, to give full play to their strengths.

https://www.janes.com/article/86549/fusing-radar-and-vision-idex19d3

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bahadur999

cirr said:


> *Fusing radar and vision*
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/86549/fusing-radar-and-vision-idex19d3


Does it have a name?


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela VS-27

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China develops weapon system based on microwave radar tech*
By Deng Xiaoci Source:Global Times Published: 2019/2/21 22:48:43



Pictured is a minivan with vehicle-mounted Microwave Active Denial System. Photo: Courtesy of Beijing Institute of Radio Measurement

China is developing a non-lethal weapon system based on microwave radar technology, which the chief engineer of the project said improves the country's counter-terrorist and land and maritime border defense capabilities.

Chief engineer of the project, surnamed Su, who is also a senior engineer from the Beijing Institute of Radio Measurement affiliated with the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC), made the statement during an exclusive interview with the Global Times on Thursday.

Su said the project, officially named Microwave Active Denial System, works by shooting millimeter microwaves at targets, which can cause the pain nerve under the skin to ache in a bid to effectively halt the objective's violent actions and disperse targets.

The system has two working modes—a point launch mode designed for attacking definite targets in specific body parts, and a sector-sweep mode for bigger areas for missions, including expelling terrorist groups, Su said. 

The non-lethal but highly effective system could be applied to situations including counter-terrorist operations, key targets protection during major events, maritime convoy missions, and border defense on land, Su said.

The potential customers of the product are the police and the country's Coast Guard.

Effectiveness and safety tests for the system have been conducted with professional departments, and results show that the system has excellent effectiveness and high security. It will not leave permanent injuries or cause long-term physical problems on targets while meeting its designed goals in dispelling enemies.

Compared to similar products in the world, the CASIC's Microwave Active Denial System is much smaller in size and lighter, according to Su.

The system does not come only in stationary form, but also a vehicle-mounted one which looks roughly the same as a minibus but with a radar antenna. 

Overseas customers in countries and regions along the Belt and Road have shown great interest in the product, according to the expert.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Mauritiania

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

WL UAVs for exports

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*UAE confirms Chinese 155 mm AH4 gun-howitzer acquisition*
*
Christopher F Foss, Abu Dhabi* - Jane's Defence Weekly

28 February 2019





The UAE is the first known operator of the AH4. Source: Norinco

The United Arab Emirates (UAE) military confirmed it has acquired Norinco AH4 gun-howitzers on 21 February, when it announced on the last day of the IDEX show held in Abu Dhabi that it had awarded an AED30 million (USD8.2 million) contract to the local company International Golden Group (IAG) to supply ammunition for the weapon.

An industry source told _Jane's_ that the UAE has received at least one batch of six of the 155 mm/39 calibre lightweight gun-howitzers to arm a battery for deployment in Yemen.

The UAE has already deployed some of its Denel G5 155 mm/45 calibre towed gun-howitzers to Yemen but these are considered too heavy for some missions. The G5 weighs about 14 tonnes, while Norinco says the AH4 weighs 4.5 tonnes. This means that, unlike the South African gun, it can be moved by one of the UAE's CH-47F Chinook transport helicopters using a sling.

The industry source said the UAE has also taken delivery of a quantity of the latest Norinco GP6 laser-guided 155 mm projectile, which the Chinese company says has a minimum range of 6 km and a maximum range of up to 25 km with a first round hit probability of at least 90%.

The UAE had already been suspected of using the GP1 laser-guided projectile after the remnants of one was photographed by a militant group in eastern Libya, where the Gulf state has deployed a small military force in support of the Libyan National Army.

The GP6 is claimed to be more resistant to jamming than the GP1, while its multiple laser coding technology enables co-operative multi-target engagement. The GP1 and GP6 are also referred to as the GP155 and GP155A respectively. Norinco also markets the GP155B, which is guided by a global navigation satellite system (GNSS).

To read the full article, Client Login
(322 of 533 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

PLZ45

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> PLZ45
> View attachment 543268
> View attachment 543270
> View attachment 543271
> View attachment 543272


I know SA imported around 50 of these a decade ago. Does it mean the number of their PLZ45 reaches ~80 now?!


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 544098




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102160461112332290

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

IQDEX2019 (Iraq) 
Link: https://www.facebook.com/pg/BabylonianSoldier/photos/?tab=album&album_id=404419723468796

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

bahadur999 said:


> IQDEX2019 (Iraq)



Please upload the images in full size or provide a link to the original page with images.


----------



## bahadur999

http://www.dailystar.com.lb/News/Le...eives-second-weapons-shipment-from-china.ashx 

Havn't seen any discussion about it in this thread.
2 shipments of light weapons + ammo for Lebanon in 2015.


----------



## JSCh

*'World-class' military plane to be exported*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2019-03-18 09:18



















ZDK-03 model [Photo/VCG]​
*Designer says few nations are capable of designing, building such aircraft*

China is a major arms exporter, but its image in the international weapons market has long been linked to old, second-tier products sold at relatively low prices.

Domestic defense technology companies have been sparing no effort over the past several years to improve their reputation by promoting modern, advanced products featuring the latest technology. One recent effort is an airborne early-warning and control aircraft described by its designer as "world-class and best of its kind".




Hu Mingchun, head of the Nanjing Research Institute of Electronics Technology in Jiangsu province, said there are only a handful of nations including China, the United States and Israel that can design, build and export such cutting-edge hardware as early-warning planes. And he said the KLC-7 Silk Road Eye developed by his institute is a generation ahead of its rivals in the global market.

According to Hu, the KLC-7 integrates a mechanical scanning system with active electronically scanned arrays - two popular radar detection methods - and features the latest digital technology and processing capacity, which is much more robust than previous models. With state-of-the-art electronics, the system boasts better anti-jamming functions, a longer detection range and stronger target-tracking ability and optimized algorithms, he said.

"It was designed based on our rich experience and expertise," Hu said. "All of its core technologies and components were developed on our own. The product represents the latest technologies and is very competitive in the international market."

Several nations have expressed strong interest in the KLC-7 and want to open talks with the institute, he said.

"For our users, the KLC-7 Silk Road Eye is the best solution to their needs because it fits perfectly in sophisticated and rapidly changing combat situations and can detect and track targets from afar," Hu said. "The farther you can see in combat, the higher the chance that you will win. Therefore, anyone who uses the Silk Road Eye will be able to extensively magnify the situational awareness and operational capabilities of military forces."

The electronics institute in Nanjing, which is part of State-owned defense giant China Electronics Technology Group Corp, is the country's top developer of military surveillance radar. Its products have been sold to more than 20 nations in Africa and Asia, it said.

Reports have said it designed and manufactured the radars mounted on ZDK-03 early-warning aircraft that China exported to Pakistan.

In a picture released by China Electronics Technology Group Corp, the Silk Road Eye appears similar to the ZDK-03, which means it is also mounted on the Y-9 turboprop transport plane built by Aviation Industry Corp of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Myanmar C802

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

JRVG-1A and JRVG-1B specs etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

cirr said:


> JRVG-1A and JRVG-1B specs etc.


eng version/translation ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

From by78 of SDF posted on Nov 6, 2018. (thank you by78 for the translation work.)

_"Spec sheet for the 5x5 wheeled JRVG-1A. Unfortunately, I don't have a larger image. Surprisingly, this is a joint project between NORINCO and CSIC's 716 Institute. The 76mm gun's rate of fire is 300 rounds per minute, capable of destroying aerial targets flying up to Mach 2.5, with a secondary anti-armor, anti-fortification capability. Sensor package includes radar, TV/infrared, and a laser rangefinder._

_The tracked version of this gun is called JRVG-1B, which appears to share the same chassis as the PLZ-05._

_Other features and specs are as follows:
1) Auto-detect, auto-track, and auto-attack.
2) Capable of firing different types of rounds.
3) Detection range:
- Plane-size targets: ≥ 20km
- Missiles: ≥ 15km
4) Radar tracking range:
- Plane-size targets: ≥ 15km
- Missiles: ≥ 12km
5) Infrared tracking range:
- Plane-size targets: ≥ 12km
- Missiles: ≥ 6km
6) Effective firing range
- Plane-size targets: 6km
- Missiles: 4km
- Ground targets: 15km
7) Reaction time
- Single operation: ≤ 10sec
- Cooperative engagement/Networked operation: ≤ 5sec"_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

lcloo said:


> From by78 of SDF posted on Nov 6, 2018. (thank you by78 for the translation work.)
> 
> _"Spec sheet for the 5x5 wheeled JRVG-1A. Unfortunately, I don't have a larger image. Surprisingly, this is a joint project between NORINCO and CSIC's 716 Institute. The 76mm gun's rate of fire is 300 rounds per minute, capable of destroying aerial targets flying up to Mach 2.5, with a secondary anti-armor, anti-fortification capability. Sensor package includes radar, TV/infrared, and a laser rangefinder._
> 
> _The tracked version of this gun is called JRVG-1B, which appears to share the same chassis as the PLZ-05._
> 
> _Other features and specs are as follows:
> 1) Auto-detect, auto-track, and auto-attack.
> 2) Capable of firing different types of rounds.
> 3) Detection range:
> - Plane-size targets: ≥ 20km
> - Missiles: ≥ 15km
> 4) Radar tracking range:
> - Plane-size targets: ≥ 15km
> - Missiles: ≥ 12km
> 5) Infrared tracking range:
> - Plane-size targets: ≥ 12km
> - Missiles: ≥ 6km
> 6) Effective firing range
> - Plane-size targets: 6km
> - Missiles: 4km
> - Ground targets: 15km
> 7) Reaction time
> - Single operation: ≤ 10sec
> - Cooperative engagement/Networked operation: ≤ 5sec"_


It doesn't say anything about the vehicle itself (length, weight, speed etc.). But i wonder why bumping this again? I don't see any reference regarding a potential costumer yet.


----------



## lcloo

bahadur999 said:


> It doesn't say anything about the vehicle itself (length, weight, speed etc.). But i wonder why bumping this again? I don't see any reference regarding a potential costumer yet.


My post is just a response to HRK's request for translation per post #1365, no more no less.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Algeria AH2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> Algeria AH2
> View attachment 548121


Does somebody know how many were purchased and when?


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4
March 21, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ezerdi2

bahadur999 said:


> Does somebody know how many were purchased and when?


I thiknk its ASH1 purchased few years ago btw how AH2 look?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/6861836076/4354539538467642

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 549619
> View attachment 549620
> View attachment 549621
> View attachment 549622
> View attachment 549626
> View attachment 549627
> View attachment 549628
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/6861836076/4354539538467642


This JR-B21WT target drone looks cool. I think it's its debut appearance.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 549642
> View attachment 549643
> View attachment 549644
> View attachment 549645
> View attachment 549646
> View attachment 549647


Are these submarines based on 039 variants?


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand C-802A AShM




















Video: https://m.weibo.cn/3622879452/4358039207052436

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## luciferdd

LKF601E air-cooled AESE radar for JF -17, with 823 T/R units totally.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

Senegal WMA301

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Thailand VT-4
> View attachment 551928
> View attachment 551929
> View attachment 551930

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

J-7 for export

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116963462985416704

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Malaysia LMS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Malaysia LMS
> View attachment 553380


Video: https://m.weibo.cn/3622879452/4361419334593390

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Malaysia LMS
> View attachment 553380

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 554881


That's suppose to be Libya but the it can't be confirmed if it is REALLY WL-1...


----------



## LKJ86

Myanmar K-8




https://m.weibo.cn/2694995107/4363934822047339

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465454616851648515

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465454616851648515


Argentina?! That's new...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 055_destroyer

bahadur999 said:


> Argentina?! That's new...


Not surprising at all. Argentina not possible to buy French weapon with possible after sales support block on request from UK.

China Z-9 after technical upgrade will be far more advance than original French AS365 and with possible generous installment plan by China. It will not be surprise if JF-17 or JL-9G fighter jets enter service wiith AAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

055_destroyer said:


> Not surprising at all. Argentina not possible to buy French weapon with possible after sales support block on request from UK.
> 
> China Z-9 after technical upgrade will be far more advance than original French AS365 and with possible generous installment plan by China. It will not be surprise if JF-17 or JL-9G fighter jets enter service wiith AAF.


Of course Z-9 is great. It is just the first time i hear Argentina did so. I wonder how many they did purchase.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Algeria Type C-28A FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bahadur999

bahadur999 said:


> That's suppose to be Libya but the it can't be confirmed if it is REALLY WL-1...


Well, now it is...but not Lybia's but UAE's

*UAE allegedly using Chinese drones for deadly airstrikes in Libya*
By: Tom Kington   15 hours ago
chaos in Libya after its leader Muammar Gadaffi was overthrown in 2011, Haftar established control over the eastern region of the country before launching a surprise attack on Tripoli four weeks ago.
A fighter loyal to the internationally recognized Government of National Accord stands on a rooftop as smoke rises in the distance during clashes with forces loyal to strongman Khalifa Haftar, in Espiaa, about 25 miles south of the Libyan capital Tripoli, on April 29, 2019. 
bbb
The UAE previously supplied the general with air support from a base it set up at Al Khadim in eastern Libya in 2016, and its Chinese drones were reportedly used to strike Derna last year as Haftar battled Islamic militants there.

Following his attack against the Tripoli militias supporting U.N.-backed leader Fayez al-Sarraj, 376 people have died in Tripoli and 45,000 have fled, with air raids on Saturday night killing four.

“The fact the raids are at night, combined with eye witness reports, make it very likely these are the UAE’s Chinese drones,” said Aniseh Bassiri Tabrizi of the Royal United Services Institute in the U.K. “The UAE has also used them in Yemen, although there they coordinated with the U.S., while in Libya they are breaking a U.N. embargo on supplying arms to the country.”

Every two weeks, get the exclusive, inside look at the challenges and opportunities drone tech presents
A website published photos on Monday allegedly showing the remains of Chinese Blue Arrow 7 missiles, which can be fired from Wing Loong II drones, amid wreckage in Tripoli.

"It would be possible to fly these drones from Al Khadim, which is about 460 miles from Tripoli, with a pilot at the base, and a mobile ground station set up closer to Tripoli acting as a relay to enable the radio control of the drone,” said Justin Bronk, also with the Royal United Services Institute.

"The pilots will probably be UAE nationals,” he added. Added Bassiri Tabrizi: “Another Syria now looks possible in Libya.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

*China delivers first overhauled JF-17 fighter jet to Pakistan: report*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/21 17:14:40
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1150866.shtml 
The close cooperation between China and Pakistan was highlighted by the recent delivery of the first overhauled JF-17 fighter jet under a project that experts said on Tuesday will benefit Pakistan's aviation industry.

Changsha 5712 Aircraft Industry Co Ltd under the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) reassembled the overhauled JF-17 and delivered it to its Pakistani client in March, China Aviation News revealed on Monday.

This is also the first time AVIC has overhauled a made-for-export third generation fighter, or fourth generation according to another widely used standard, the report said.

"The first [JF-17] overhaul marks an important milestone [in the JF-17 project]," Fu Qianshao, a Chinese air defense expert, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

The first overhaul represents the trial-and-error phase of the project and provided experience in establishing standards for other JF-17 overhauls in the future, according to Fu.

Jointly developed and manufactured by China and Pakistan, the single-engine multi-role light fighter jet JF-17 made its maiden flight in 2003. The first JF-17s were delivered to Pakistani clients in 2007 and a number of them were later commissioned by the Pakistan Air Force. After a decade of use, it was time for the first JF-17s to undergo overhauls, military analysts said.

A contract was signed in 2016 and the first overhaul started in November 2017. The overhauled aircraft made its first test flight in October 2018, reports said.

An overhaul includes major maintenance featuring repairs and replacement of old components including the airframe and engine, said Fu. While standard, regular maintenance could be done by the military, an overhaul usually needs to be conducted by a designated and more capable supplier due to higher complexity, he said.

Such an overhaul can ensure flight safety after years of use, Fu said. It might also equip the aircraft with newer technologies that enhance its capability, or prolong the aircraft's lifespan, he said.

The experienced overhaul team at AVIC used a reliability-oriented maintenance model, keeping the maintenance cycle short and costs low, the China Aviation News report said.

Pakistan sent dozens of trainees to China, who had close communication and built deep friendships with Chinese engineers during the overhaul process, the report said.

Fu said since procedures and standards for the overhaul have been established, future overhauls on other JF-17s could be done by Pakistani personnel.

"Under the framework of China-Pakistan cooperation, Pakistan's aviation industry will continue to develop," Fu noted.

A Block 3 variant of the JF-17 is under development, which is expected to be much more powerful than the previous two blocks thanks to a new China-developed active electronically scanned array radar, reports said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

UN Panel: Iran uses UAV engines of a civilian Alibaba UAVs in their own Iranian-made light UAVs. 
I am not sure if it's true though or just some BS.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

https://m.akhbarelyom.com/news/newdetails/2858057/1/مصر-والصين-تطوران-طائرة-التدريب-k8e


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 562679
> View attachment 562680
> View attachment 562681
> View attachment 562682


Did they announce the type?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

HQ-9 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

FD-2000
Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

bahadur999 said:


> FD-2000
> Algeria


Or *YLC-8B station radar *


----------



## bahadur999

ezerdi2 said:


> Or *YLC-8B station radar *


Or both?
Is YLC-8B AKA 609 Radar?


----------



## ezerdi2

bahadur999 said:


> Or both?
> Is YLC-8B AKA 609 Radar?


Yup the image on the radar screen gives that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137640350732947458

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 055_destroyer

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 564355


UAE has more. Why highlighted Saudi?


----------



## bahadur999

055_destroyer said:


> UAE has more. Why highlighted Saudi?


Saudi has more too. Also, Egypt has CH-4B.


----------



## bahadur999

*China marketing 8×8 and 4×4 ATVs*
*Christopher F Foss, London* - Jane's International Defence Review
10 June 2019




_A scale model of the CS/VP4 8×8 ATV with a Gatling MG and Red Arrow 73 series ATGM on a launcher rail. Source: Christopher F Foss
China Jing AN Import & Export Corp is now offering for export two all-terrain vehicles (ATVs) that can be armed or offered in a normal troop transport role, according to Wang Zhiyuan, project manager for the company.

The largest of these is the CS/VP4 8×8 that, when being used in the troop transport role, can carry five dismounts and the driver. A rollover protection system (ROPS) is fitted as standard and can include a tarpaulin cover if required. The CS/VP4 host a variety of machine guns (MGs), automatic grenade launchers (AGLs), and anti-tank guided weapons (ATGWs), depending on user requirements.

The MG and AGL could be mounted to the right of the driver to cover the frontal arc or mounted on top of the ROPS to provide suppressive fire through a full 360°.

Another alternative would be to install a China North Industries Corporation (Norinco) Red Arrow 8/9 series ATGW on a pintle mount above the ROPS, or the older Norinco Red Arrow 73 series ATGW on a launch rail on the rear load area and firing forwards.

The CS/VP4 features skid steering, enabling it to pivot turn. China AN Import & Export Corporation said its unloaded weight is 1.75 tonnes, payload is 1.10 tonnes, and it can tow a trailer or weapon weighing up to 1.5 tonnes.

According to the company, maximum road speed is 60 km/h and maximum operating range is up to 400 km. It is fully amphibious, being propelled in the water by its wheels. Standard equipment includes a front-mounted winch with a capacity of 2,500 kN – this can be used for self-recovery operations or to recover other vehicles._

So is CS/VP4 another name for Lynx?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

People always say that China doesn't restrict itself in terms of defense export. However, is it true? Did china release a list of technologies it does not export? I am not talking about NBC stuff of course. I mean something like "Stealth Technologies"etc. something they will refer as sensitive strategic tech which cannot be exported?


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140215881370361858

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

bahadur999 said:


> People always say that China doesn't restrict itself in terms of defense export. However, is it true? Did china release a list of technologies it does not export? I am not talking about NBC stuff of course. I mean something like "Stealth Technologies"etc. something they will refer as sensitive strategic tech which cannot be exported?



Any fish got hooked?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Type 059 tanks get modernised for export.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bahadur999

lcloo said:


> Type 059 tanks get modernised for export.
> 
> View attachment 567126
> View attachment 567127
> View attachment 567128
> View attachment 567129
> View attachment 567130


I wonder if it is anything different than the 59G that was already exported to several countries.
This one is developed/modernized by Poly Group and not NORINCO. Heck, i don't even know what's the relations between these two corporations.


----------



## JSCh

*China-donated frigate arrives in Sri Lanka*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-08 23:23:18|Editor: Mu Xuequan

COLOMBO, July 8 (Xinhua) -- The China-gifted frigate "P625" arrived at Sri Lanka's Colombo Port on Monday morning.

Speaking at the welcoming reception, Commander of Sri Lanka Navy Vice Admiral Piyal De Silva thanked China for the gifted frigate, saying that the Sri Lankan navy would take the donation as a suggestion of the good friendship between the two countries.

The navy commander said that Sri Lanka is currently facing maritime challenges with the surrounding sea being used by perpetrators for many unlawful acts including drug trafficking. With the acquisition of the frigate, the surveillance capabilities of the navy will be greatly enhanced.

Chinese Ambassador to Sri Lanka Cheng Xueyuan said that China and Sri Lanka have been good friends and good neighbors since ancient times. The Chinese government and people will always stand with its Sri Lankan friends in the combat against terrorism and other forms of crime.

As a new member of the Sri Lankan Navy, the "P625" frigate will be mainly used for offshore patrol, environment monitoring, and anti-piracy combats.

According to the statement from the Chinese Embassy in Sri Lanka, apart for the gifted frigate, the Chinese navy has also held a two-month professional training for more than 110 Sri Lankan naval officers and sailors in Shanghai, China.






















​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

Second Littoral mission ship (LMS) for Royal Malaysian Navy was launched in Wuhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

CH4B of Saudi Arabia

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151557735563038721

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

The Bangladesh Army has taken delivery of another series of WS-22 Guided Multiple Launch Rocket Systems from China's ALIT Co Ltd.

The Army started receiving these highly capable rocket systems from China since 2014. Half of the Army's artillery brigades would be equipped with these systems whilst remaining others will receive another longer range rocket system from Turkey.

The Bangladesh Army is the launch customer for the WS-22A GMLRS and it is also its largest user at present.

Range: 20~45 km
Munitions: Guided, Unguided
CEP: <100 m

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

This one was in China last week, to carry some military equipment back to UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## bahadur999

Could be in Chengdu to deliver UAVs from CAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JULY 29, 2019 / 1:55 PM / A DAY AGO
*Cambodia says to increase arms purchases from China - Reuters*

PHNOM PENH (Reuters) - Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen said on Monday that an additional $40 million would be spent on weapons from China to modernize the Southeast Asian country’s military

Cambodia’s military ties with ally China have been under increased scrutiny after concerns expressed by the United States and a report - denied by Hun Sen - of a secret deal to allow Chinese forces to use a Cambodian naval base.

Hun Sen said the $40 million to be spent by Cambodia was in addition to a total of $290 million already given by China for modernizing the forces. He spoke during a visit to a Chinese-funded stadium in the capital Phnom Penh.

Hun Sen said weapons being purchased included tens of thousands of guns to replace old stock and they were already being shipped.

“I want to strengthen the army,” Hun Sen said in a speech broadcast live on Facebook.

Hun Sen again dismissed a Wall Street Journal report last week that China had reached a secret deal with Cambodia this year to let it place forces at Ream. The report cited U.S. and allied officials.

The United States has also voiced concern that the Ream naval base in southern Cambodia could host forces from China.

Reporting by Prak Chan Thul; Editing by Michael Perry

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

East Timor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Mauritania

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

VT-5 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## luciferdd



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese light tank to get added protection*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/4 16:03:34




A VT5 light tank developed by China's NORINCO Photo: screenshot from China Central Television

China's made-for-export light tank, VT5, is expected to be outfitted with an active protection system, state broadcaster reported, which will enable the thin-armored tank to significantly expand its defense capability.

An active protection system could detect incoming hostile projectiles before firing interception rockets to detonate them before they hit the tank, China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Saturday.

China announced the development of such a system in 2017, the report said.

"Compared to a heavy main battle tank, a light tank like the VT5 carries lighter armor, meaning weaker passive protection. Using an active protection system would be a great choice," a military expert who requested anonymity told the Global Times on Sunday.

This system is small and light, CCTV said, making it viable on a light tank.

The active protection system is advanced technology that most tanks in the world are still not equipped with due to high costs, the expert said.

The tank is also equipped with a sensor system that sends a warning when the tank is aimed by a laser beam, which can notify the operators to take evasive maneuvers like releasing smoke, CCTV reported.

Made by the state-owned North Industries Group Corporation (NORINCO) and first seen at Airshow China 2016 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, the VT5 has a huge potential to get upgraded and customized, analysts said.

Weighing from 33 to 35 tons, the VT5 is only about half the weight of main battle tanks like the US M1A2, allowing it to run faster with quicker acceleration, beating most other tanks by a large margin, the CCTV report said.

The goal of the light tank is to operate in places where normal main battle tanks could not easily get to, like dense forests, deserts, water nets, rice fields and plateaus, CCTV quoted a VT5 developer at NORINCO as saying.

The VT5 is equipped with a 105-millimeter gun capable of accurately firing a wide range of shells, including armor-piercing shells and gun-launched missiles, the report said.

Despite relatively weaker passive protection, the VT5 is still equipped with multiple explosive reactive armor units, according to CCTV.

The People's Liberation Army recently commissioned the Type 15, another Chinese light tank, according to the Ministry of National Defense, although it has yet to make any public appearance.

The Type 15 likely has many characteristics of the VT5, as the two might share some common roots, but the Type 15 could be even better at communication information sharing, the anonymous expert said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 574211



What the living heck is that?


----------



## LKJ86

Sri Lanka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Gabon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Malawi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Poor the mockup of Wing Loong II in Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

LOL! Ivan the destroyer!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

Algeria received a new batch of SR-5 MLRS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170939893180071936

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Cambodia
















Via @鼎盛飞豹 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> View attachment 578739







Via @FYJS-神华 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
彩云香江 




今天 12:49 来自 HUAWEI P30 Pro
塞尔维亚购买了15架国产翼龙无人机......




据俄媒报道，塞尔维亚已和中方签约购买15架翼龙无人机，在未来半年内将会先接受9架，这是中国首次向欧洲销售军火的最大一笔交易，美国表示将会密切关注。
Serbia purchased 15 China made Wing Loong (Pterodactyl) drones...[Cool]
According to Russian media reports, Serbia has signed a contract with China to purchase 15 Pterodactyl drones. In the next six months, Serbia will accept initial delivery of nine aircrafts. This is the first time that China has sold arms to Europe in such amount, the United States said it will pay close attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand S26T
















Via @疯子白杨 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

No. 523 may be handed over to Uruguay Navy


----------



## 055_destroyer

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 579476
> 
> 
> No. 523 may be handed over to Uruguay Navy


523 never decommissioned yet. How will you know it will be exported or sold?


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela K-8W

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 579912
> View attachment 579913
> View attachment 579914
> View attachment 579915
> 
> Via @_老年_ from Weibo


F16?


----------



## bahadur999

*China ready to defend against drone attacks after Saudi Arabia oil hit*
By Liu Xuanzun and Liu Yang Source:Global Times Published: 2019/9/16 20:48:39





A police officer takes aim at a drone during the crab festival in Hongze Lake, Huai'an of East China's Jiangsu Province on September 8, 2018. Photo: VCG

Chinese military observers turned their attention to the threats from drones after two major oil installations of Saudi Arabia were attacked by drones on Saturday, saying on Monday China has a full range of countermeasures, including detection and interception systems.

Ten drones attacked the oil installations, damaging facilities that process the vast majority of the country's crude output and raising the risk of a disruption in world oil supplies, the New York Times reported on Saturday.

An anonymous Chinese military expert told the Global Times surprise was the key to the attacks' success. "If they had deployed a well-conditioned defense system, they would at least not suffer such a huge loss," the expert said.

Drones, especially those with small, slow, low-flying characteristics, are difficult for traditional air defense systems to detect and intercept, so new systems must be developed to counter them, experts told the Global Times.

China has already developed complete systems to counter drone attacks, so similar attacks would find it difficult to succeed in China, especially on strategic facilities key to national security, military observers said.

To detect these smaller drones, in addition to more capable and extra numbers of radar installations, other technologies, including infrared detection and radio environmental monitoring that track the control signal of the drones, could be used, the expert said, noting that after a drone is detected, it can be shot down by traditional guns, missiles and newly developed laser weapons, or it can be jammed through jammers.

State-owned China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) has developed a counter-drone system consisting of multiple weapons and equipment, including land-based rockets and drone-hunting drones that can shoot huge webs and vehicle-based detection devices, the China Central Television reported earlier this month.

China also has rifle-shaped counter-drone devices, which "shoot" jamming signals that will disrupt drones, bringing about either a forced landing or divert an intruding drone, a Shanghai-based weapons manufacturer told the Global Times.

At Airshow China 2018, CASIC showcased a vehicle-based laser weapon called LW-30, which could use a directional-emission high-energy laser to quickly intercept many kinds of aerial targets, such as photoelectric guidance equipment, drones, guided bombs, and mortars.

The drone attacks in Saudi Arabia also brought the attention of Chinese investors to the military drone and counter-drone industries, news website nbd.com.cn reported on Monday.

Chinese securities company Pacific Securities recommended shares of related Chinese companies, including CH, a major Chinese drone manufacturer that builds the CH series drones, the website said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

The largest user of Chinese weapon systems in India's neighbourhood has been Pakistan



 By Justin Paul George September 13, 2019 14:36 IST

In 2005, Booz Allen Hamilton, a US defence consultancy, coined an arguably exotic term to describe China's plans to expand its influence in the Indian Ocean region. The 'String of Pearls' strategy revolved around the building of civilian infrastructure in maritime states stretching from the South China Sea up to the Middle East. These 'bases' would eventually be used to house Chinese military assets.

Over the years, China has vehemently denied the existence of the String of Pearls strategy and affirms its intentions are peaceful. However, China's pursuit of the One Belt, One Road initiative to expand trade and transport links with partner nations has not lessened suspicion of Beijing's ambitions. In addition to commerce, China has also been busy as a supplier of increasingly sophisticated naval hardware and technology throughout the Indian Ocean region, including many nations close to India.

In the past one week, two news reports have highlighted China's transition from being a supplier of low-cost, unsophisticated equipment to a provider of sophisticated wares. China's engagement with Thailand and Bangladesh as a supplier of high-end weaponry and associated systems arguably shows its lead over India in winning influence in the region.

Over the past decade, India has increased its engagement with nations in the Indian Ocean region such as the Seychelles, Myanmar and Vietnam. But much more needs to be done if New Delhi has to catch up with Beijing.

*Thailand*

On Monday, the Royal Thai Navy signed an agreement with China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation for the supply of a single 'Type-071E' amphibious assault warship.

The contract for the Type-071E ship is valued at approximately $200 million and envisions the construction of the ship in three years. When delivered, the amphibious assault ship will be the largest warship in the Royal Thai Navy, having a displacement of over 20,000 tonnes and a length of about 200 metres.

The Type-071E is based on existing Chinese Navy Type-071 amphibious assault ships and can deploy tanks, troops and helicopters. In addition to offensive roles, an amphibious assault ship like the Type-071E can also be used for humanitarian aid missions in coastal areas in the aftermath of disasters such as tsunamis.

In 2017, the Royal Thai Navy signed a $390 million contract to buy one S-26 conventionally powered submarine from China.

*Bangladesh*

On Thursday, _BenarNews, _an affiliate of _Radio Free Asia, _quoted a Bangladeshi official as saying China would help the country build a base for its nascent submarine fleet.

Retired colonel Faruk Khan, a member of Bangladesh's Parliamentary committees on foreign policy and defence, spoke to _BenarNews _about Chinese assistance for Bangladesh's first submarine base.

Khan claimed the base would be built at Cox's Bazar. In 2016, Bangladesh purchased two used 'Ming' class conventionally powered submarines from China at a cost of about $200 million. The _New Age Bangladesh_ reported in May that construction of the proposed submarine base would cost about $1.2 billion.

In April this year, the Bangladesh Navy took delivery of two Type C13B 'corvettes' from China. Corvettes are small warships, weighing less than 2,000 tonnes, but are capable of carrying missiles, guns and torpedoes. The two vessels for Bangladesh carry anti-ship missiles and a short-range air defence system.

*From Malaysia to Pakistan...*

Bangladesh and Thailand are not the only countries that have turned to Chinese naval hardware in recent times. In April 2017, Malaysia signed a $286 million contract with a Chinese shipyard to deliver four 700-tonne patrol boats. While Indonesia has had disputes with China on maritime boundaries, these have not stopped Jakarta from buying anti-ship missiles from Beijing.

In July, the Sri Lankan Navy brought home a used Chinese warship meant for patrol and surveillance missions.

However, the largest user of Chinese hardware in India's neighbourhood has been Pakistan. Pakistan has ordered four 'Type-054P' frigates from China. Weighing approximately 4,000 tonnes, these ships will be the most well-armed surface ships in the Pakistan Navy, carrying long-range anti-ship and medium-range air-defence missiles. These ships are due for delivery from 2021.

In 2016, China confirmed a contract to supply eight conventionally powered submarines to Pakistan. The contract, valued at around $5 billion, envisions the supply of four submarines by 2023; another four vessels will be built in Karachi after that.

Pakistan already operates Chinese-built warships and missiles. China's involvement in the construction of the Gwadar Port in Pakistan's Makran coast continues to raise fears in the US and Delhi that Chinese warships could use the facility in the future.

https://www.theweek.in/news/world/2...adesh-show-china-rise-a-warship-exporter.html


----------



## Sharky

Thailand is a chinese vassal state for ahwile now due to their corrupted dictators.


----------



## Species

Sharky said:


> Thailand is a chinese vassal state for ahwile now due to their corrupted dictators.



Japan is the largest investor in Thailand if I'm correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 055_destroyer

Sharky said:


> Thailand is a chinese vassal state for ahwile now due to their corrupted dictators.


Due to US embargo of weapon to Thailand. China has no such restriction and weapon price is much more suitable for the economic of Thailand.



Species said:


> Japan is the largest investor in Thailand if I'm correct.


Tourist which is an important sector in Thailand which employs large number of Thais. Chinese tourist is the largest source for Thai tourist industry for many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ibn Batouta

HJ-8L ATGM used in the Moroccan Army, shoot from a HUMVEE

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## bahadur999

Ibn Batouta said:


> HJ-8L ATGM used in the Moroccan Army, shoot from a HUMVEE
> View attachment 580905


Morocco acquired 50 of these. Range should be 4km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Yes 50 launcher of this ATGM. It was a part of a big contract with China in 2010 including ATGM HJ-8L, PHL-03, MBT-2000, AF902 Sky Shield Air Defence System and others thing came after this


bahadur999 said:


> Morocco acquired 50 of these. Range should be 4km.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

Ibn Batouta said:


> Yes 50 launcher of this ATGM. It was a part of a big contract with China in 2010 including ATGM HJ-8L, PHL-03, MBT-2000, AF902 Sky Shield Air Defence System and others thing came after this


As far as i understand, the AF902 and the PL9C were one contract (2011, around $60 million) and the rest of the equipment you've mentioned were another one (2010, around $200 million).


----------



## Ibn Batouta

No in my opinion it is one contract, but the delivery was sheduled between 2011 and 2014. And after this we acquire also the SD50 AD system and the WS-2 MLRS + other PHL-03 MLRS.


bahadur999 said:


> As far as i understand, the AF902 and the PL9C were one contract (2011, around $60 million) and the rest of the equipment you've mentioned were another one (2010, around $200 million).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

Ibn Batouta said:


> No in my opinion it is one contract, but the delivery was sheduled between 2011 and 2014. And after this we acquire also the SD50 AD system and the WS-2 MLRS + other PHL-03 MLRS.


How many SD-50, WS-2 and PHL-03? i admit i wasn't aware of these "newer" deals.
Thanks man. 
Have a source?


----------



## Ibn Batouta

WS-2

https://www.armyrecognition.com/feb...inese_ws-2d_rocket_launchers_for_morocco.html

SD50

Satellite image in a FAR land base confirm the acquisition of the SD50. 3 battery

http://m.le360.ma/politique/video-l...-service-des-sam-chinois-sky-dragon-50-166905

For the PHL-03 we get 12 more launcher vehicle. But I dont have an "official" source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 055_destroyer

Most China weapon export are secret or low profile deal. Its difficult to track unless its big ship.


----------



## Ibn Batouta

055_destroyer said:


> Most China weapon export are secret or low profile deal. Its difficult to track unless its big ship.


Yes true very hard to confirm deals with China. But almost all the deals are confirmed by pictures taken in Morocco. Only the WS-2 confirmation is missing. 

The AF902 AD system were deployed to prevent from terrorist planes attack, then the PHL03 were seen on road deployed in the south. Sky Dragon 50 confirmed by a sattelite image. 
The HJ8L ATGM used in a military exercice. 
MBT2000 were exposed in an military exposition in Morocco next to a M1A1 Abrams.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

Ibn Batouta said:


> Yes true very hard to confirm deals with China. But almost all the deals are confirmed by pictures taken in Morocco. Only the WS-2 confirmation is missing.
> 
> The AF902 AD system were deployed to prevent from terrorist planes attack, then the PHL03 were seen on road deployed in the south. Sky Dragon 50 confirmed by a sattelite image.
> The HJ8L ATGM used in a military exercice.
> MBT2000 were exposed in an military exposition in Morocco next to a M1A1 Abrams.
> View attachment 581124
> View attachment 581125
> View attachment 581126
> View attachment 581127


@Deino please delete @Ibn Batouta Batouta post this thread is only for type 55 destroyer and thanks


----------



## Ibn Batouta

pakistanipower said:


> @Deino please delete @Ibn Batouta Batouta post this thread is only for type 55 destroyer and thanks


This thread is for Chinese arms export no ?


----------



## bahadur999

Ibn Batouta said:


> WS-2
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/feb...inese_ws-2d_rocket_launchers_for_morocco.html
> 
> SD50
> 
> Satellite image in a FAR land base confirm the acquisition of the SD50. 3 battery
> 
> http://m.le360.ma/politique/video-l...-service-des-sam-chinois-sky-dragon-50-166905
> 
> For the PHL-03 we get 12 more launcher vehicle. But I dont have an "official" source.
> View attachment 581121


Thank you very much.
I will try and look for the source of "12 more PHL-03".


----------



## Ultima Thule

Ibn Batouta said:


> This thread is for Chinese arms export no ?


No this thread is for type 55 destroyer @Ibn Batouta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Indonesia




Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bahadur999

*Firm displays upgraded helicopters at Tianjin expo*
By Liu Xuanzun and Yang Tiehu in Tianjin Source:Global Times Published: 2019/10/13 21:28:40






A Z-19 attack helicopter with an extra millimeter wave fire control radar on the top of its rotor is displayed at the Fifth China Helicopter Exposition in Tianjin on October 10. Photo: Liu Xuanzun/GT



The Chinese military has upgraded its large transport helicopter for plateau missions and added an extra radar comparable to Apache's Longbow to its light attack helicopter for more lethality, while China's top helicopter manufacturer exported two armed helicopters for the first time to Africa, it was revealed at China's top helicopter expo, which concluded on Sunday.

China National Aero-Technology Import & Export Corporation and Changhe Aircraft Industry (Group) Corp under the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) signed a contract, involving the export of two Z-11E armed helicopters to Africa on Thursday at the Fifth China Helicopter Exposition held in Tianjin. 

The contract marked the first time this type of helicopter has been exported, and also the first time a product of AVIC's Changhe branch has been sold to Africa.

Capable of carrying six people, machine guns, rockets and anti-tank missiles, the 2.2-ton Z-11E can conduct military and paramilitary missions including land attacks, support, reconnaissance and counter-terrorism. 

It features an advanced Chinese-made engine, has a high flight performance, is digitalized and easy to maintain.

It was not revealed which African country made the purchase.





A Z-11E armed light helicopter. Photo: huanqiu.com



The Chinese military also showcased upgrades to its other helicopters.

The Z-19 light attack helicopter on display had an extra millimeter wave fire control radar on the top of its rotor. 

The radar, which military observers said resembles the Longbow radar on the US Apache Longbow attack helicopter, enables the Z-19 to search and track targets over long distances in complicated weather conditions day and night, and provide accurate targeting data for guided weapon systems.

The Z-8G, China's first large transport helicopter with a focus on plateau operations based on the original Z-8, can lift more troops and supplies to high-altitude areas.

The helicopter can take off from 4,500 meters above sea level and has a ceiling of more than 6,000 meters, China Central Television reported on Saturday, noting that the Z-8G has three powerful engines to ensure its flight and safety.





A Z-8G transport helicopter with enhanced capabilities to fly in plateau areas is displayed at the Fifth China Helicopter Exposition in Tianjin on October 10. Photo: Liu Xuanzun/GT



Many advanced technologies introduced during the development of the Z-20 could also be applied to other helicopters in the future, Chen Guang, a vice general manager of AVIC's helicopter branch Avicopter, told the Global Times at the expo.

The Z-20 features new technologies like a fly-by-wire flight control system, collision avoidance radar, anti-icing system, active vibration control and low-noise rotor design.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Bangladesh K-8W




Via @河婆Jason007 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Malaysia LMS 




Via @想卖航母的秦嬴川同学 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Myanmar KS-1B













Via @河婆Jason007 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

http://mudofaa.uz/19305/
FD-2000 Uzbekistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

LKJ86 said:


> Myanmar KS-1B
> View attachment 586041
> View attachment 586042
> View attachment 586043
> View attachment 586044
> 
> Via @河婆Jason007 from Weibo



we have ToT manufacturing since 2016. Thanks China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵器杂志-肖宁 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189937099857809409

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Bangladesh K-8W




Via @斯文的威猛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leo~Calicratis

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 579912
> View attachment 579913
> View attachment 579914
> View attachment 579915
> 
> Via @_老年_ from Weibo


Are these ships for Banglade??


----------



## LKJ86

LG5




Via @河婆Jason007 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

Is that suppose to be a Saudi soldier?


----------



## JSCh

*Steel cutting ceremony of 2 Type 054 A/P Frigates being built for Pakistan Navy in China*
Nov 1, 2019



Pakistan Navy
Steel cutting ceremony of 2 Type 054 A/P Frigates being built for Pakistan Navy was held at Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard China. Cdre Azfar Humayun of PN & President CSTC were present on the occasion. These Warships will strengthen Pak Navy's capability to maintain peace & stability in the Indian Ocean Region.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TOTUU

bahadur999 said:


> Is that suppose to be a Saudi soldier?







yes 
Saudi soldier pla use QLU131 
this LG-5 is E vision

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## casual

TOTUU said:


> yes
> Saudi soldier pla use QLU131
> this LG-5 is E vision


he's going to hurt his eye if he shoots it like that


----------



## LKJ86

Laos





Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Bangladesh






















Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ILC

Do we have any real source how much if any HQ-9 is based on S-300?


----------



## JSCh

央广军事 
今天 15:20 来自 微博 weibo.com
【乌兹别克斯坦防空演练发射中国外贸版红旗9导弹】乌兹别克斯坦国防部11月8日公开了该国防空导弹部队进行实弹射击训练的画面，演练中首次使用从中国引进的FD-2000远程防空系统对无人靶机目标实施精准打击，展示了这款中国制造的防空导弹系统的搜索和拦截能力。（环球网） 
China National Radio Military
Today 15:20 from Weibo
[Uzbekistan air defense drill launches China's export version of the HQ-9 missile] Uzbekistan's Ministry of Defense announced on November 8 that the defense air missile unit carried out live-fire shooting training. For the first time in the exercise, the FD-2000 long-range air defense system introduced from China was used. Precision strike on the target drone showcased the search and interception capabilities of this Chinese-made air defense missile system. (GlobalTimes Web)

































​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> 央广军事
> 今天 15:20 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【乌兹别克斯坦防空演练发射中国外贸版红旗9导弹】乌兹别克斯坦国防部11月8日公开了该国防空导弹部队进行实弹射击训练的画面，演练中首次使用从中国引进的FD-2000远程防空系统对无人靶机目标实施精准打击，展示了这款中国制造的防空导弹系统的搜索和拦截能力。（环球网）
> China National Radio Military
> Today 15:20 from Weibo
> [Uzbekistan air defense drill launches China's export version of the HQ-9 missile] Uzbekistan's Ministry of Defense announced on November 8 that the defense air missile unit carried out live-fire shooting training. For the first time in the exercise, the FD-2000 long-range air defense system introduced from China was used. Precision strike on the target drone showcased the search and interception capabilities of this Chinese-made air defense missile system. (GlobalTimes Web)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Cambodia



















Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Bangladesh 







Via @海洋装备与公务船资讯 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

FN-6




Via @河婆Jason007 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4










Via @河婆Jason007 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> FN-6
> View attachment 589266
> 
> Via @河婆Jason007 from Weibo


But what country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Bangladesh




Via @徐源boom from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VN-1







Via @疯子白杨 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @河婆Jason007 from Weibo


























Via @疯子白杨 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196806966078607361

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Algeria CH-4B














Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @河婆Jason007 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中船重工 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Malaysia 







Via @海洋装备与公务船资讯 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

UAE










Via @航空工业沈阳所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

merged


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200061877780406273

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

*Uzbekistan adopts Chinese QW-18 MANPADS air defense system*

The Uzbek Army (UA) has adopted the Chinese-made QW-18 man-portable air defense system (MANPADS), according to footage published on the official YouTube web page of the military service on November 27.






The footage shows an Uzbek serviceman handling a QW-18 MANPADS. However, the UA did not detail the number of QW-18s introduced into service; therefore, it is not known whether the Uzbek military serially acquires this type of Chinese-made air defense systems.

The QW-18 MANPADS has been designed by the China National Precision Machinery Import & Export Corporation (CPMIEC) and is reported to be a modified copy of the Soviet-designed Igla-1 (NATO reporting name: SA-16 Gimlet) MANPADS. It weighs 18 kg in combat mode and is armed with a short-range surface-to-air missile (SAM) capable of engaging aerial targets flying at a speed of up to 300 m/s at an altitude of up to 4,000 m and at a distance of up to 5,000 m.

The Uzbek military is increasing its reliance on Chinese-made air defense assets. In early November, the armed forces conducted the first test-firing of their new Chinese FD-2000 air defense system (an export-oriented variant of the HQ-9 long-range SAM system). Uzbekistan is reported to be operating one FD-2000 battalion, which was probably delivered to the country in late 2018.

The Uzbek Ministry of Defense does not specify the type of MANPADS being operated by the country’s military. However, according to the open sources, the UA operates some 150 legacy 9K32 Strela-2 (SA-7 Grail) man-portable air defense weapons.

China is now trying to shore up its positions on the Central Asian air defense market. For instance, Turkmenistan’s ground forces are reported to be operating the Chinese-made QW-2 MANPADS.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/nov...0KraRmih8TfKiihcXoPTYowo9FaOXpSzYSH-IrCJ3JWF0

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Type 054A/P for Pakistan navy in building progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## bahadur999

SH11 for UAE soon.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205332250151141377

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aliaselin

bahadur999 said:


> SH11 for UAE soon.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205332250151141377


If it is for UAE, should not only the 155mm gun but also IFV, _et al_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luciferdd

block3 had its first flight today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

luciferdd said:


> View attachment 593952
> 
> block3 had its first flight today
> 
> View attachment 593952
> View attachment 593953



How reliable is this? JacKsonbobo is indeed one of those guys I expect to take the first images, however at his Weibo account I don't see this post.

Therefore IMO you should better post this as: I found that allegedly or there are reports that ... and not "it is" as long You don't have proof.


----------



## aliaselin

Deino said:


> How reliable is this? JacKsonbobo is indeed one of those guys I expect to take the first images, however at his Weibo account I don't see this post.
> 
> Therefore IMO you should better post this as: I found that allegedly or there are reports that ... and not "it is" as long You don't have proof.


酒色财气吕洞宾 is 中南海保镖's Weibo ID, so it should be 99.99999% true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

aliaselin said:


> 酒色财气吕洞宾 is 中南海保镖's Weibo ID, so it should be 99.99999% true.



Who is he and what are his credentials? Are there any other folks repeating the same rumor?


----------



## LKJ86

Syria JYL-1

















Via @疯子白杨 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212410727568494592

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

*Malaysia receives first of 4 large patrol ships built in China*

*



*















__ https://www.facebook.com/





Malaysia received one of four large patrol ships it had ordered for the first time from China, the Royal Malaysian Navy said Tuesday, in what a security analyst hailed as a sign that Kuala Lumpur’s multimillion-dollar naval modernization effort would push through.

Four Malaysian officials led by Defense Ministry secretary Ahmad Husaini Abdul Rahman received the documents after examining the Keris-class Littoral Mission Ship (LMS) during a handover ceremony at the Wucang Port in Shanghai, the navy said in a statement.

“After the inspection, a signing ceremony was held to mark the official handover of the ship to the Malaysian government,” the statement said.

The patrol ship is part of a four-vessel contract, which was originally worth about 1.17 billion ringgit (U.S. $289 million) that was approved by former Prime Minister Najib Razak in April 2017.

The contract price dropped to around 1 billion ringgit (U.S. $256 million) after Malaysia agreed that all four ships would be built and delivered in China. The initial plan stipulated that the last two units would be built in Malaysia by the state-affiliated Boustead Naval Shipyard, but the deal was updated in March this year.

The new ship is scheduled to be commissioned on Jan. 6 next year, the statement said. It said Adm. Syed Zahrul Putra Syed Abdullah, the Malaysian navy’s Eastern Fleet commander, witnessed the signing ceremony and Malaysian officials also took part in the ship’s demonstration voyage.

While the patrol vessel is euphemistically called a littoral mission ship (LMS), it is generally considered a warship often armed with various weapons, such as either a 20 mm or a 30 mm main gun, and torpedo launchers. Its flight deck can accommodate a medium-size helicopter.

“The ship is not only important for safety but it also relates to the country's prestige and ability to defend its maritime sovereignty,” security analyst Ramli Dollah of Universiti Malaysia Sabah told BenarNews, praising Kuala Lumpur’s move to upgrade its naval assets and reduce maintenance costs.

“This ownership is also part of the naval modernization effort. It's time to replace the old ships, especially when Malaysia is facing some maritime issues,” he said.

The Asia-Pacific region is now one of the fastest-growing markets for arms dealers such as China, the world's second-largest military spender and owner of two aircraft carriers, according to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI), a Swedish think tank that monitors global security issues and provides research on armaments.

Other than Malaysia, Beijing has also sold weapons to at least six Southeast Asian nations since 2006, SIPRI said.

Adm. Ahmad BadaruddinKamarulzaman, the Royal Malaysian Navy chief, told reporters in April 2017 that the Muslim-majority nation would eventually have a total of 18 LMS in its fleet.

Mahathir ordered a review of China-backed projects as the country dealt with the country’s debt after his PakatanHarapan alliance defeated Najib’s Barisan Nasional coalition in the May 2018 general election.

Security analysts earlier said Malaysia was in need of versatile and faster combat boats such as the LMS, as the country and its neighbors grappled with piracy and a flow of foreign militants across the Sulu Sea to the southern Philippines.

Economic growth and territorial disputes in Southeast Asia propelled a 52 percent increase in defense spending over the last decade to $392 billion in 2018, according to a SIPRI report last year, which underscored that the region accounts for more than a fifth of the global defense budget.

“The [Southeast Asian] region is currently embarked on a substantial arms modernization drive which is unfolding amid continuing unresolved differences and security problems,” according to a SIPRI report last year.

“Under these conditions arms build-ups, unless properly handled, could result in unnecessary tensions, suspicions and instabilities,” it said.

https://south-asian-monitor.com/en/...e6vm0zXtC40qc667Ks60b23tz-JBNFxoo8PKRoysz8aQg

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海洋装备与公务船资讯 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tempest II

Nigeria. Can you please help ID the munition?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Nigeria







Via @中国远洋海运杂志 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

Morocco VT-1A

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Algeria PLZ-45







Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Malaysia










Via @浩汉军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand S26T no.2-3

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217809056523603968

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Malaysia
> View attachment 600064
> View attachment 600065
> View attachment 600066
> 
> Via @浩汉军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

bahadur999 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217809056523603968


They might wanna consider HALE drones... CH4B is low altitude


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand Type 071E & S26T

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Laos







Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bahadur999

I can imagine the Saudis buy several CH-5B when operational.


Han Patriot said:


> They might wanna consider HALE drones... CH4B is low altitude


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> Thailand
> View attachment 601161


Seems like Thailand bought YLC-18A. First time i see this radar within the RTAF. Does anyone know how many they bought? (or when)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand S26T submarine




Via @河婆Jason007 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Bahrain SR-5




Via @疯子白杨 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela

































Via @大象军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Algeria PLZ-45




Via @疯子白杨 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

UAE SR-5







Via @方再言 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228637860275814406

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand buys 10 VT-4 tanks again.







Via @疯子白杨 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## serenity

Has Pakistan army bought VT4 type for new Al Khalid 2?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

serenity said:


> Has Pakistan army bought VT4 type for new Al Khalid 2?


nope VT-4 was trial in Pakistan for different tank program as replacement for very old T-59 and T-69, AK tank program is progressing to achieve intended targets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Kenya Y-12








Via @河婆Jason007 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Morocco GAS2

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Morocco AR2

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> Morocco GAS2
> View attachment 611640
> View attachment 611641


What type of radar is it for the GAS2?


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ibn Batouta

bahadur999 said:


> What type of radar is it for the GAS2?



The radar is a IBIS 150 3D, and we also have IBIS 80 low altitude radar, compatible with GAS 2 and AF902 Skyshield both in service in Moroccan Armed Forces. 

Here is the moroccan IBIS 80, recent pictures, the official photo of IBIS 80 on Norinco website is a MAF radar taken in Morocco.





Pictures of MBT-2000 during a large scale exercice organized by MAF recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Indonesia TD2000B













Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nike

LKJ86 said:


> Indonesia TD2000B
> View attachment 613050
> View attachment 613051
> View attachment 613052
> View attachment 613053
> 
> Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo




Newly acquire system? Or old pics?

But looking at new pattern camo on the vehicle is new pattern


----------



## bahadur999

Nike said:


> Newly acquire system? Or old pics?
> 
> But looking at new pattern camo on the vehicle is new pattern



It was delivered few years ago by NORINCO. However, details regarding the Radar or the AD system itself are hard to find on the net. It's known to fire QW-3 missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yex

Nike said:


> Newly acquire system? Or old pics?
> 
> But looking at new pattern camo on the vehicle is new pattern



why dont we buy something Mid range like BUK system or GAS 2? 

TD2000D is short range like a Manpad with digitalize system


----------



## Safriz

LKJ86 said:


> Thailand
> View attachment 601161


What are the specification of YLC-18A?
Not much info on the internet


----------



## bahadur999

Question for the experts here:
I spoke with few Egyptian guys in an Egyptian forum and they said that despite several reports on the net, Egypt has never got any CH-4. Egyptian Airforce only uses the WL UAVs. What's up with Egypt and CH-4 then?


----------



## Title123

yex said:


> why dont we buy something Mid range like BUK system or GAS 2?
> 
> TD2000D is short range like a Manpad with digitalize system


Air defence needs all short medium long range.


----------



## LKJ86

Norinco has exported HJ-12E already.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ibn Batouta

LKJ86 said:


> Norinco has exported HJ-12E already.
> View attachment 617558



It is possible to know the country who buy this anti tank missile ?? 
I read on the arabic defence forum that it is Morocco + a mortar system guided bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Ibn Batouta said:


> It is possible to know the country who buy this anti tank missile ??
> I read on the arabic defence forum that it is Morocco + a mortar system guided bombs.


This is something new, I heard it was Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Jinri said:


> This is something new, I heard it was Thailand.



Because the guy who admit this, he is sure of what he say, he have the information since months, and when they give the information he said that. 

So please chinese friends, if you have the capacity to confirm the buyer it will be perfect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Ibn Batouta said:


> Because the guy who admit this, he is sure of what he say, he have the information since months, and when they give the information he said that.
> 
> So please chinese friends, if you have the capacity to confirm the buyer it will be perfect.


I'll come back if there is any confirmed info, and for the mortar system guided bombs, are you referring to the bombs only or the mortar alone with bombs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Jinri said:


> I'll come back if there is any confirmed info, and for the mortar system guided bombs, are you referring to the bombs only or the mortar alone with bombs?



The mortar and bombs GP-120.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Sri Lanka

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## luciferdd

A300 MLRS,FM300 MRADM&WL UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kungfugymnast

luciferdd said:


> A300 MLRS,FM300 MRADM&WL UAV



Anyone has info on Norinco blue arrow air to surface missile at 22:41? Seems like optical guided, mostly laser guided like Kh29.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luciferdd

kungfugymnast said:


> Anyone has info on Norinco blue arrow air to surface missile at 22:41? Seems like optical guided, mostly laser guided like Kh29.


The smallest BlueArrow-9 is laser guided，and others bigger are mutiple guided.


----------



## kungfugymnast

luciferdd said:


> The smallest BlueArrow-9 is laser guided，and others bigger are mutiple guided.



I am curious to know more on the larger blue arrow 12-21. Smaller ones are for helicopters equivalent to hellfire and shturm. The larger ones definitely for fighters. Need info on length, weight, range, guidance. So far, only US fighters carry multiple compact air to ground missiles that could destroy various types of ground targets.


----------



## bahadur999

*Domestically developed high-end missile sees first export delivery despite pandemic*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2020/3/29 21:38:40





Soldiers operate a HJ-12, or Red Arrow 12, anti-tank missile. Photo: Screenshot from China Central Television



A leading Chinese arms firm has delivered a batch of advanced portable HJ-12E anti-tank missiles to an undisclosed foreign buyer amid the pandemic of novel coronavirus pneumonia (COVID-19) in the first export case of this type of high-end weaponry, prompting Chinese analysts to note on Sunday that this showcased the company's reliability and its potential share of the market.

Despite the COVID-19 outbreak that had brought difficulties in personnel exchanges since the Spring Festival holidays in late January and early February, state-owned China North Industries Group Corporation (Norinco) was able to deliver containers carrying the missiles to foreign clients as of Wednesday, before the scheduled shipment date, according to a statement the company released Wednesday on its WeChat account.

It was the first time a third-generation anti-tank weapon system developed by the Chinese company has been exported, according to the statement.

As the client was in urgent need of the missiles, the successful delivery had significant meaning for establishing Norinco's market position and further opening up the market, the company said.

Norinco did not disclose more details on the deal in the statement, including the name of the buyer, the quantity purchased and the value of the deal.

The delivery demonstrated the Chinese arms firm's reliability and proved it can fulfill a contract even under seeming force majeure, overcoming difficulties and prioritizing the client's interest, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Sunday.

This would win trust not only from the buyer for this deal, but also other potential clients, the expert said, noting the product would also get a chance to shine on the international market.

Often compared with the FGM-148 Javelin missile used by the US military, the HJ-12, or Red Arrow 12, is a portable, fire-and-forget anti-tank missile domestically developed by China, Weihutang, a column on military affairs affiliated with China Central Television, reported on Thursday.

It can hit targets including tanks, bunkers, ships and helicopters from above, where armor is likely the thinnest, with a penetration capability of 1,100 millimeters, Weihutang reported.

The HJ-12 enables soldiers to lock on target, fire and then move on without maintaining position to guide the missile to its target, providing many tactical advantages, the expert said.

The missile is capable of destroying even the most advanced tanks in the world, he noted.

It is expected to be a high-end weapon that not every military can afford in mass quantities, but it should be more cost-efficient than its competitors like the Javelin, the expert said.

China does not attach political premise to arms sales, he noted. China provides not only affordable and easy-to-use weapons, but also advanced and sophisticated ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## luciferdd

kungfugymnast said:


> I am curious to know more on the larger blue arrow 12-21. Smaller ones are for helicopters equivalent to hellfire and shturm. The larger ones definitely for fighters. Need info on length, weight, range, guidance. So far, only US fighters carry multiple compact air to ground missiles that could destroy various types of ground targets.



Maybe you should wait for the ZHUHAI airshow 2020 to find out the answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

luciferdd said:


> A300 MLRS,FM300 MRADM&WL UAV



Any idea if the *A300*, *SR5*, and *SY400* are in PLA service? These videos suggest that they're only developmental or field test trials.


----------



## luciferdd

Akasa said:


> Any idea if the *A300*, *SR5*, and *SY400* are in PLA service? These videos suggest that they're only developmental or field test trials.



A300&SY400 do not in PLA server,and SR5 was refused to purchase by PLA because of its high cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北方工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Ethiopia AH2










Via @疯子白杨 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AsianLion

China needs to increase more collaboration with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## juj06750

AsianUnion said:


> China needs to increase more collaboration with Pakistan.


Pakistan needs to bring MONEY when it talks about arms trading with China;
then collaboration would work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

juj06750 said:


> Pakistan needs to bring MONEY when it talks about arms trading with China;
> then collaboration would work


I wish PAF will get the FC-31 once ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248170563975200768

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247208171153821703

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

LKJ86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248170563975200768



VT-4 MBT for Nigerian Army? That's a great news  Congrats for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

LKJ86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247208171153821703


Those are quite offensive weapons.


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242561066997035010
*Type 07P IFV in service with Cameroonian Army bought from China since 2014

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Daniel808 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242561066997035010
> *Type 07P IFV in service with Cameroonian Army bought from China since 2014
> *


Riding in style while their friends are riding in cattle trucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Cambodia PHL-81







Via @疯子白杨 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

AsianUnion said:


> China needs to increase more collaboration with Pakistan.


Interesting comment. what makes you say so?


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248170563975200768


Also









https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzIyNzc4ODM3OQ==&mid=2247486060&idx=1&sn=c027bfeb68f757bdb5d0dcd059b7175a&chksm=e85a9958df2d104ef9452c75e22f22d736e3b042edfe421fae385b9ab73bb0d505ce03e2e041&mpshare=1&scene=1&srcid=&sharer_sharetime=1586685537270&sharer_shareid=630f146828790a38aa65fe9cd18bd6c1&key=0725f430e6bd8fe90c00d20402791a3192581c72c030ad613edbb7f7b127940b9ee5034ffd42aba0898c0e10d4b0cba835f13d900155fb4359166e4b7e4059a3e09636f0aa2a260dd1e3fe41f36d5751&ascene=1&uin=MTc3NDAyNzUyMA==&devicetype=Windows+10&version=62080079&lang=en&exportkey=AoTzT0vKrnh0Zjx61uMElbQ=&pass_ticket=NmKlnw4GWaJBLC8DtTUm5GNO48BW9W+0JvYOJ0h+zCrRU0dLQyJLWHKjtIR1e17Z

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G has got the first export order in January, 2020, and will be handed over in 2 years.




Via @贵飞公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> FTC-2000G has got the first export order in January, 2020, and will be handed over in 2 years.
> View attachment 624692
> 
> Via @贵飞公司 from Weixin




Any hint, who's the customer?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Any hint, who's the customer?


From Southeast Asia.





Via @贵飞公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Any hint, who's the customer?


Customer from South East Asia.

We can rule out
Vietnam (YAK-130)
Philippines (TA-50)
Singapore (M-346)
Laos (YAK-130)
Myanmar (YAK-130)
Thailand (T-50)
Indonesia (T-50)

That narrows possible buyer down to
*Cambodia* (the most likely buyer)
Brunei (they don't need fixed wing trainer/combat aircraft due to their tiny air space)
Malaysia (L-15 was offered from China, among several other nations, for next generation light combat aircraft program)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

lcloo said:


> Customer from South East Asia.
> 
> We can rule out
> Vietnam (YAK-130)
> Philippines (TA-50)
> Singapore (M-346)
> Laos (YAK-130)
> Myanmar (JF-17)
> Thailand (T-50)
> Indonesia (T-50)
> 
> That narrows possible buyer down to
> Cambodia (the most likely buyer)
> Brunei
> Malaysia


I highly doubt Vietnam would ever buy any Chinese weaponry tbh ...


----------



## LKJ86

VT-4
April 20, 2020










Via @魅力一机 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4










Via @weapon-肖宁 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Deino

Concerning the FTC-2000G sale:

*Speculations centre on Cambodia as first customer of Chinese jet*

https://www.khmertimeskh.com/507159...on-cambodia-as-first-customer-of-chinese-jet/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Nigeria VT-4




Via www.nairaland.com


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250367260096704512

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> VT-4
> April 20, 2020
> View attachment 625559
> View attachment 625560
> View attachment 625561
> 
> Via @魅力一机 from Weixin


Pakistan is the buyer.




Via @炮霸707的军事小站 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ILC

Wonder how many they will buy.


----------



## Daniel808

LKJ86 said:


> Pakistan is the buyer.
> View attachment 627619



*Latest VT4 battle tanks delivered to foreign buyer: report*
Source:Globaltimes.cn Published: 2020/4/27 2:24:48




* 
A Thai army's newly purchased Chinese-manufactured VT4 main battle tank deploys during a simulated warfare exercise at the Royal Thai Army Cavalry Center in Saraburi Province, Thailand, in 2018. File Photo: IC*


China is delivering two customized VT4 main battle tanks to an undisclosed foreign buyer.

Transported by trucks, two VT4 tanks left for their destination following a launch ceremony, Weihutang, military affairs column affiliated with China Central Television, reported on Friday, citing a video released by the Inner Mongolia First Machinery Group under the state-owned China North Industries Group (NORINCO).

The tanks are not the standard VT4 version and instead are equipped with a different turret boost design. The front design features a new explosive reactive armor, Weihutang said.

This upgraded VT4 offers enhancements with extra protection capabilities, the report said, citing military experts.

Further details on the deal have not been released, such as the purchase amount, overall value, and client name. 

Also known as the MBT3000, the VT4 is a new generation of made-for-export combat tank designed for the international market, Weihutang said, noting that it is one of the most popular Chinese weapons available and has been sold to Thailand and Nigeria.

The VT4 is equipped with a 125-millimeter smoothbore gun, can fire armor-piercing fin-stabilized discarding-sabot (APFSDS), high explosive anti-tank cartridges, and missiles with a 5-kilometer range.

Equipped with a China-made 1,200-horsepower diesel-fueled engine and a hydromechanical drive system, the VT4 can travel at a maximum speed of 70 kph and a maximum cross-country speed of 50 kph.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1186834.shtml

Congrats for Pakistan, they get the most latest version of VT-4 MBT 

*Chinese VT4 tank fitted with FY-IV ERA Explosive Reactive Armour against Tandem Warhead ammunition*

POSTED ON FRIDAY, 24 APRIL 2020 15:41


According to new pictures published on April 22, 2020, to the China Defense Blog, the latest version of Chinese-made Main Battle Tank (MBT) *VT4* is now protected with new armor ERA (Explosive Reactive Armor) Level FY-4 providing protection against Tandem Warhead ammunition. According to our previous analysis, the first version of the VT-4 MBT was fitted with ERA level FY-2.





*Chinese VT4 main battle tank with ERA armor Level FY-IV mounted at the front of the hull. (Picture source China Defense Blog)*

The *VT4 MBT* (Main Battle Tank) is now in service with four armed forces in the world including China, Nigeria, Pakistan, and Thailand. The VT4 also called MBT-3000 is a third-generation Main Battle Tank (MBT) designed, developed and manufactured in China by NORINCO (China North Industries Corporation).

The VT4 MBT was unveiled by the Chinese defense industry in November 2019 during the China International Aviation & Aerospace or Zhuhai AirShow. The layout of this tank is very similar to the Russian tank with a crew of three including driver, commander and gunner and the use of an automatic loading system for the main armament.

The main armament of the VT4 / MBT-3000 consists of a 125 mm smoothbore gun fitted with a thermal sleeve and fume extractor. It is fed by an automatic loader that holds a total of 22 projectiles and charges which can be loaded at the rate of eight per minute. One 7.62 mm coaxial machine gun is mounted to the right of the main armament, while on the commander's cupola is mounted a remote weapon station armed with a 12.7mm heavy machine gun that can be used to engage ground and aerial targets.

The hull and turret of the *VT4* are of welded steel construction with a layer of composite armor over the front arc. The first version of the tank was fitted with additional ERA (Explosive Reactive armor) Level FY-2 providing protection against HEAT (High-Explosive Anti-Tank) and APFSDS (Armour-Piercing Fin-Stabilized Discarding Sabot) ammunition. According to the latest pictures released on the Internet, the latest variant of the VT4 is now fitted at the front of the hull with ERA armor Level FY-4 providing protection against Tandem Warhead.

*




Close view of the ERA armor Level FY-IV mounted at the front of the VT4 main battle tank (Picture source China Defense Blog)*

Currently, China produces four Level of ERA armour including the FY-I with protection against HEAT ammunition, the FY-II with protection against HEAT, APFSDS ammunition, the FY-III with protection against HEAT, APFSDS and tandem warhead ammunition and the FY-IV providing protection against HEAT, APFSDS and tandem warhead ammunition but with 85 mm thick armour blocks for the FY-IV and only 75 mm for Level III. The ERA armour consists of steel blocks with C4 explosives inside.

Reactive armour is a type of vehicle armour that reacts in some way to the impact of a weapon to reduce the damage done to the vehicle being protected. It is most effective in protecting against shaped charges and specially hardened kinetic energy penetrators. The most common type is explosive reactive armour (ERA), but variants include self-limiting explosive reactive armour (SLERA), non-energetic reactive armour (NERA), non-explosive reactive armour (NxRA), and electric reactive armour.

A high-explosive anti-tank (HEAT) warhead is a type of shaped charge explosive that uses the Munroe effect to penetrate thick tank armor. Armour-piercing fin-stabilized discarding sabot (APFSDS) is a type of kinetic energy penetrator ammunition used to attack modern vehicle armour. As an armament for main battle tanks, it succeeds armour-piercing discarding sabot (APDS) ammunition, which is still used in small or medium caliber weapon systems.

Tandem warheads are effective against reactive armour, which is designed to protect an armoured vehicle (mostly tanks) against anti-tank ammunition, missiles and rocket. The first stage of the weapon is typically a weak charge that either pierces the reactive armour of the target without detonating it leaving a channel through the reactive armour so that the second warhead may pass unimpeded, or simply detonating the armour plates causing the timing of the counter-explosion to fail. The second detonation from the same projectile attacks the same location as the first detonation where the reactive armour has been compromised. Since the regular armour plating is often the only defence remaining, the main charge (second detonation) has an increased likelihood of penetrating the armour.

*




Chinese-made ERA armour level (Picture source Twitter)*

https://www.armyrecognition.com/wea...armour_against_tandem_warhead_ammunition.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Char

Daniel808 said:


> *Latest VT4 battle tanks delivered to foreign buyer: report*
> Source:Globaltimes.cn Published: 2020/4/27 2:24:48
> 
> View attachment 627664
> *
> A Thai army's newly purchased Chinese-manufactured VT4 main battle tank deploys during a simulated warfare exercise at the Royal Thai Army Cavalry Center in Saraburi Province, Thailand, in 2018. File Photo: IC*
> 
> 
> China is delivering two customized VT4 main battle tanks to an undisclosed foreign buyer.
> 
> Transported by trucks, two VT4 tanks left for their destination following a launch ceremony, Weihutang, military affairs column affiliated with China Central Television, reported on Friday, citing a video released by the Inner Mongolia First Machinery Group under the state-owned China North Industries Group (NORINCO).
> 
> The tanks are not the standard VT4 version and instead are equipped with a different turret boost design. The front design features a new explosive reactive armor, Weihutang said.
> 
> This upgraded VT4 offers enhancements with extra protection capabilities, the report said, citing military experts.
> 
> Further details on the deal have not been released, such as the purchase amount, overall value, and client name.
> 
> Also known as the MBT3000, the VT4 is a new generation of made-for-export combat tank designed for the international market, Weihutang said, noting that it is one of the most popular Chinese weapons available and has been sold to Thailand and Nigeria.
> 
> The VT4 is equipped with a 125-millimeter smoothbore gun, can fire armor-piercing fin-stabilized discarding-sabot (APFSDS), high explosive anti-tank cartridges, and missiles with a 5-kilometer range.
> 
> Equipped with a China-made 1,200-horsepower diesel-fueled engine and a hydromechanical drive system, the VT4 can travel at a maximum speed of 70 kph and a maximum cross-country speed of 50 kph.
> 
> http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1186834.shtml
> 
> Congrats for Pakistan, they get the most latest version of VT-4 MBT
> 
> *Chinese VT4 tank fitted with FY-IV ERA Explosive Reactive Armour against Tandem Warhead ammunition*
> 
> POSTED ON FRIDAY, 24 APRIL 2020 15:41
> 
> 
> According to new pictures published on April 22, 2020, to the China Defense Blog, the latest version of Chinese-made Main Battle Tank (MBT) *VT4* is now protected with new armor ERA (Explosive Reactive Armor) Level FY-4 providing protection against Tandem Warhead ammunition. According to our previous analysis, the first version of the VT-4 MBT was fitted with ERA level FY-2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chinese VT4 main battle tank with ERA armor Level FY-IV mounted at the front of the hull. (Picture source China Defense Blog)*
> 
> The *VT4 MBT* (Main Battle Tank) is now in service with four armed forces in the world including China, Nigeria, Pakistan, and Thailand. The VT4 also called MBT-3000 is a third-generation Main Battle Tank (MBT) designed, developed and manufactured in China by NORINCO (China North Industries Corporation).
> 
> The VT4 MBT was unveiled by the Chinese defense industry in November 2019 during the China International Aviation & Aerospace or Zhuhai AirShow. The layout of this tank is very similar to the Russian tank with a crew of three including driver, commander and gunner and the use of an automatic loading system for the main armament.
> 
> The main armament of the VT4 / MBT-3000 consists of a 125 mm smoothbore gun fitted with a thermal sleeve and fume extractor. It is fed by an automatic loader that holds a total of 22 projectiles and charges which can be loaded at the rate of eight per minute. One 7.62 mm coaxial machine gun is mounted to the right of the main armament, while on the commander's cupola is mounted a remote weapon station armed with a 12.7mm heavy machine gun that can be used to engage ground and aerial targets.
> 
> The hull and turret of the *VT4* are of welded steel construction with a layer of composite armor over the front arc. The first version of the tank was fitted with additional ERA (Explosive Reactive armor) Level FY-2 providing protection against HEAT (High-Explosive Anti-Tank) and APFSDS (Armour-Piercing Fin-Stabilized Discarding Sabot) ammunition. According to the latest pictures released on the Internet, the latest variant of the VT4 is now fitted at the front of the hull with ERA armor Level FY-4 providing protection against Tandem Warhead.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close view of the ERA armor Level FY-IV mounted at the front of the VT4 main battle tank (Picture source China Defense Blog)*
> 
> Currently, China produces four Level of ERA armour including the FY-I with protection against HEAT ammunition, the FY-II with protection against HEAT, APFSDS ammunition, the FY-III with protection against HEAT, APFSDS and tandem warhead ammunition and the FY-IV providing protection against HEAT, APFSDS and tandem warhead ammunition but with 85 mm thick armour blocks for the FY-IV and only 75 mm for Level III. The ERA armour consists of steel blocks with C4 explosives inside.
> 
> Reactive armour is a type of vehicle armour that reacts in some way to the impact of a weapon to reduce the damage done to the vehicle being protected. It is most effective in protecting against shaped charges and specially hardened kinetic energy penetrators. The most common type is explosive reactive armour (ERA), but variants include self-limiting explosive reactive armour (SLERA), non-energetic reactive armour (NERA), non-explosive reactive armour (NxRA), and electric reactive armour.
> 
> A high-explosive anti-tank (HEAT) warhead is a type of shaped charge explosive that uses the Munroe effect to penetrate thick tank armor. Armour-piercing fin-stabilized discarding sabot (APFSDS) is a type of kinetic energy penetrator ammunition used to attack modern vehicle armour. As an armament for main battle tanks, it succeeds armour-piercing discarding sabot (APDS) ammunition, which is still used in small or medium caliber weapon systems.
> 
> Tandem warheads are effective against reactive armour, which is designed to protect an armoured vehicle (mostly tanks) against anti-tank ammunition, missiles and rocket. The first stage of the weapon is typically a weak charge that either pierces the reactive armour of the target without detonating it leaving a channel through the reactive armour so that the second warhead may pass unimpeded, or simply detonating the armour plates causing the timing of the counter-explosion to fail. The second detonation from the same projectile attacks the same location as the first detonation where the reactive armour has been compromised. Since the regular armour plating is often the only defence remaining, the main charge (second detonation) has an increased likelihood of penetrating the armour.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese-made ERA armour level (Picture source Twitter)*
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/wea...armour_against_tandem_warhead_ammunition.html



Tanks are decorated with red flowers this is really Chinese style.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Zambia L-15







Via Ben van der Walt 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> VT-4
> April 20, 2020
> View attachment 625559
> View attachment 625560
> View attachment 625561
> 
> Via @魅力一机 from Weixin


VT-4







Via @北方工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Nigeria VT-4
> View attachment 627216
> 
> Via www.nairaland.com
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250367260096704512







Via @北方工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

-------------------










Iranian Radars "inspired" by Chinese ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philosopher

bahadur999 said:


> -------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Radars "inspired" by Chinese ones.



Hi,

Can you please post more information for your claim here. If possible, post specification of the Iranian radars and the radars they were supposedly "inspired" from. Many radars may look similar on the surface but that does not mean they were inspired from each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr Happy

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 629068
> 
> Via @北方工业 from Weixin



How good is the quality and reliability of Chinese weapons and arms?

The best arms are made by USA and Russia. If China can make more then so can many countries in the world including USA and Russia. China is learning.


----------



## IblinI

Mr Happy said:


> How good is the quality and reliability of Chinese weapons and arms?
> 
> The best arms are made by USA and Russia. If China can make more then so can many countries in the world including USA and Russia. China is learning.


?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Minus the western propaganda, where is any evidence Chinese military hardware are of subpar quality? Many nations around the world field Chinese hardware, how many complaints and failures have you seen?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Mr Happy said:


> Chinese make toys. Just hyping themselves up. They wnt last long, Insha Allah. Especially how they treat Uighurs.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...asks-bought-from-china-not-hospital-safe.html
> 
> You are blocked too.


You obviously have some underlying problem with China which is causing your overt bias here. I asked you for evidence and you're posing links about face masks. Vast majority of face masks come from China itself. You're extrapolating one batch of faulty masks with their military hardware being subpar. What does mask production i.e a civilian sector have to do with their military hardware quality? Given their status as a vast manufacturing hub, you're bound to find some imperfections in some sectors. This is natural.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philosopher

Mr Happy said:


> Chinese military equipment isnt the best. USA and Russia are the leaders.
> 
> http://www.military-today.com/missiles/top_10_icbms.htm
> 
> If China can make military equipment then do you think Russia and USA will stop.
> 
> China has 2 aircraft carriers.
> USA has 20 aircraft carriers.
> 
> https://www.globalfirepower.com/navy-aircraft-carriers.asp
> 
> At least China is trying to learn. But they better stop mistreating Uighurs because Allah Subhanahu wa Ta'ala's punishment is severe.



Okay, I can see I am wasting my time here. When you actually have any substance to your claim on Chinese military hardware quality, then we can continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philosopher

Mr Happy said:


> I cnt reason with you because you are pro-Chinese. So, I have to end it here.
> 
> Thanks.



You can reason, you just need substance first. I would say I am pro-logic. I don't just accept claims. If people make statements without anything rational to back it then that is either caused by delusion, bias or it is simply an attempt to spite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Mr Happy said:


> Chinese military equipment isnt the best. USA and Russia are the leaders.
> 
> At least China is trying to learn. But they better stop mistreating Uighurs because Allah Subhanahu wa Ta'ala's punishment is severe.


Go to a different sub forum to discuss this ... this is clearly a Chinese military export thread, not a politics thread. If you want, post about military stuff instead of politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 925boy

Philosopher. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please post more information for your claim here. If possible, post specification of the Iranian radars and the radars they were supposedly "inspired" from. Many radars may look similar on the surface but that does not mean they were inspired from each other.


CHina probably did radar ToT with IRan though....its sort of clear .



Mr Happy said:


> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...asks-bought-from-china-not-hospital-safe.html
> 
> China cnt even make proper masks. Just quantity.


says a man from Afghanistan. How ironic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

925boy said:


> CHina probably did radar ToT with IRan though....its sort of clear .



Possible, but using the superficial layout similarity of some radars is not proof for that. Iran fields so many radars, you're bound to find similar looking radars. In engineering, form follows function. These radars all look very similar by the virtue of their function. But you know how it is, you have many people, especially westerners that try to downgrade the achievements of nations like Iran and China by always finding the slightest similarity with another system and calling it a copy etc.



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 590592
> View attachment 590593
> View attachment 590594
> 
> Via @河婆Jason007 from Weibo



Very nice armed boat. Swarms of these could cause major headaches for enemies in places like South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Philosopher. said:


> Possible, but using the superficial layout similarity of some radars is not proof for that. Iran fields so many radars, you're bound to find similar looking radars. In engineering, form follows function. These radars all look very similar by the virtue of their function. But you know how it is, you have many people, especially westerners that try to downgrade the achievements of nations like Iran and China by always finding the slightest similarity with another system and calling it a copy etc.
> 
> .


Ok. i understand.


----------



## IblinI

Philosopher. said:


> Very nice armed boat. Swarms of these could cause major headaches for enemies in places like South China Sea


The difficulties of having them in pack is mainly AI problem, not the single boat itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## juj06750

Mr Happy said:


> How good is the quality and reliability of Chinese weapons and arms?
> 
> The best arms are made by USA and Russia. If China can make more then so can many countries in the world including USA and Russia. China is learning.


omg here comes another foolish newcomer;
go back to what we've discussed on this forum for last few years
china is somewhat leading the global arms industry (like hypersonic vehicles, quantum communication, integrated electric propulsion etc); mostly par with US but better than russia
russia still can't make AESA radar, shipborne phased array radar, or AIP submanrine, which are already widely used in current global battlefield


Mr Happy said:


> China cnt even make proper masks. Just quantity.


plz buy good chinese masks (not bad ones); currently most countries block exporting their medical goods but only china is selling billions of them every day; thus most countries urgently rush to china for them amid COVID pandemic; remember there's always error for everyone; so find good one before you buy; it's up to you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr Happy

juj06750 said:


> omg here comes another foolish newcomer;
> go back to what we've discussed on this forum for last few years
> china is somewhat leading the global arms industry (like hypersonic vehicles, quantum communication, integrated electric propulsion etc); mostly par with US but better than russia
> russia still can't make AESA radar, shipborne phased array radar, or AIP submanrine, which are already widely used in current global battlefield
> 
> plz buy good chinese masks (not bad ones); currently most countries block exporting their medical goods but only china is selling billions of them every day; thus most countries urgently rush to china for them amid COVID pandemic; remember there's always error for everyone; so find good one before you buy; it's up to you



China leading the global arms industry. You are wrong.

https://www.businessinsider.com/the...-manufacturers-in-the-world-2019-11?r=US&IR=T

China has none of the top 25 arms manufacturers. China makes toys and rubbish.

Its Ramadhan and I dnt want to waste time on people like you.
You provided zero evidence.

You are a fool and naive.
You need to educate yourself.

You are blocked.
Bye.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## IblinI

Mr Happy said:


> ....


@Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

IblinI said:


> @Deino




Already resolved!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Nigeria Type 052C DDG???

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200506442689765376

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Mr Happy said:


> China has none of the top 25 arms manufacturers. China makes toys and rubbish.







Source:https://people.defensenews.com/top-100/

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## FuturePAF

LKJ86 said:


> Nigeria Type 052C DDG???
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200506442689765376
> View attachment 634705
> 
> View attachment 634706



Perhaps China could sell those two Type 052C to Nigeria for a good market price, and build up a strong ally in West Africa.

Creating alliances, not just supporting friendly nations maybe crucial going forward for China to maintain competitive access to developing nations and build the OBOR, as Europe and America double down to compete with China in this countries from now on.

Freedom of navigation for commerce may no longer be as free with a world in flux. Hence the need for friendly nations with decent blue water navies.

Also the growing need for alliances in exchange for free Infrastructure projects. A partially Chinese owned Trans-African Railway (Senegal via Nigeria to Djibouti) may win them allies. If this can be linked by Sea to Gwadar it would limit the areas that need to be protected by a navy; a Chinese naval base in Djibouti and a port of call at Gwadar could be a crucial link between Chinese businesses in Africa and the Middle Kingdom without having to ship all the way back to China.






if this railway can build a link onward to the Great Lakes region of Africa and down to South Africa as well as a second line north to Cairo, it will make itself very beneficial and influential in African development. Finally, if successful a link across North Africa to Egypt, and a link from Morroco to Senegal will finally complete the linking of all major population centers. While no one will be forced to use the railways, they will be the cheapest option and a good way to build up long term friendly nations that will see China has a friend and an ally over other countries.

rail can be faster then shipping if done right and cheaper then air freight. The initial costs for China maybe high, but the future economic security and interdependence will be build on these kinds of projects.






Also, China will have to make sure OBOR projects are financially quickly beneficial to host nations, or many democratic governments among allies could change and limit participation in OBOR as Malaysia did on the Rail link to Singapore and the $100 Billion city just west of Singapore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## juj06750

LKJ86 said:


> Nigeria Type 052C DDG???
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200506442689765376
> View attachment 634705
> 
> View attachment 634706


just symbolic ceremony;
nigeria is looking for any warship as it opens its new base
but our destroyer is too costly in exchange of oil trade with nigeria
such deal NOT expected


FuturePAF said:


> Perhaps China could sell those two Type 052C to Nigeria for a good market price, and build up a strong ally in West Africa.
> 
> Creating alliances, not just supporting friendly nations maybe crucial going forward for China to maintain competitive access to developing nations and build the OBOR, as Europe and America double down to compete with China in this countries from now on.
> 
> Freedom of navigation for commerce may no longer be as free with a world in flux. Hence the need for friendly nations with decent blue water navies.
> 
> Also the growing need for alliances in exchange for free Infrastructure projects. A partially Chinese owned Trans-African Railway (Senegal via Nigeria to Djibouti) may win them allies. If this can be linked by Sea to Gwadar it would limit the areas that need to be protected by a navy; a Chinese naval base in Djibouti and a port of call at Gwadar could be a crucial link between Chinese businesses in Africa and the Middle Kingdom without having to ship all the way back to China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this railway can build a link onward to the Great Lakes region of Africa and down to South Africa as well as a second line north to Cairo, it will make itself very beneficial and influential in African development. Finally, if successful a link across North Africa to Egypt, and a link from Morroco to Senegal will finally complete the linking of all major population centers. While no one will be forced to use the railways, they will be the cheapest option and a good way to build up long term friendly nations that will see China has a friend and an ally over other countries.
> 
> rail can be faster then shipping if done right and cheaper then air freight. The initial costs for China maybe high, but the future economic security and interdependence will be build on these kinds of projects.
> 
> View attachment 634716
> 
> 
> Also, China will have to make sure OBOR projects are financially quickly beneficial to host nations, or many democratic governments among allies could change and limit participation in OBOR as Malaysia did on the Rail link to Singapore and the $100 Billion city just west of Singapore


our OBOR projects are mostly targeting trades with pakistan and south east asia (actually NOT africa)
and china knows those countries are very poor with no cash;
so OBOR projects work thru barter trade rather than money;
and most countries of OBOR projects are very active because the project does NOT require them to spend money (otherwise they just stay poor as of no change); they must know only china trades such deal


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263180683125678082

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> VT-4
> View attachment 629062
> View attachment 629063
> 
> Via @北方工业 from Weixin


According to Norinco, maybe the VT-4s have reached Pakistan.




Via @北方工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FuturePAF

juj06750 said:


> just symbolic ceremony;
> nigeria is looking for any warship as it opens its new base
> but our destroyer is too costly in exchange of oil trade with nigeria
> such deal NOT expected
> 
> our OBOR projects are mostly targeting trades with pakistan and south east asia (actually NOT africa)
> and china knows those countries are very poor with no cash;
> so OBOR projects work thru barter trade rather than money;
> and most countries of OBOR projects are very active because the project does NOT require them to spend money (otherwise they just stay poor as of no change); they must know only china trades such deal



Even if these nations are bartering with China, they still have to pay the workers in local or foreign currency. As long as the trade is a net positive for these countries, they can climb the economic ladder and be able to afford to barter for even more with China down the line. This was my point, economic growth in these small economies will pay off in the long run, especially with the large young population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## juj06750

FuturePAF said:


> Even if these nations are bartering with China, they still have to pay the workers in local or foreign currency. As long as the trade is a net positive for these countries, they can climb the economic ladder and be able to afford to barter for even more with China down the line. This was my point, economic growth in these small economies will pay off in the long run, especially with the large young population.


let see how it works; in OBOR project, china mostly brings both chinese companies and chinese workers;
after it finishs work, it hands over the ownership of the project to foreign government in exchange of barter;
so the foreign government NEVER pay cash while under construction; since then it opens the business; everyone better off and that's why many poor countries like to join

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Any idea how reliable this site and as such this report is?

https://www.defseca.com/procurement...to-purchase-chinese-fighters-in-game-changer/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Deino said:


> Any idea how reliable this site and as such this report is?
> 
> https://www.defseca.com/procurement...to-purchase-chinese-fighters-in-game-changer/


India will threaten with water divert project on upper stream of Brahmaputra River if this is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglarBagh

Deino said:


> Any idea how reliable this site and as such this report is?
> 
> https://www.defseca.com/procurement...to-purchase-chinese-fighters-in-game-changer/



Although there are rumors flying around about BAF purchasing J-10CE to replace F-7BG/BGI fleet, the procurement itself may not take place very soon as our F-7s are fairly recent builds. In the case of BAF, nothing can be said for certain unless the deal is penned. As for this particular website, not at all reliable in my opinion, because if their claims were true BAF would already be flying Su-30, MiG-35, EFT, F-16, and F/A-18!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BanglarBagh

viva_zhao said:


> India will threaten with water divert project on upper stream of Brahmaputra River if this is true.



BD certainly does not want and can ill afford to engage in a conflict with India. However, that does not mean they can dictate our military purchases or threaten us. If your concern had any valid basis then BN could not have bought submarines from China, even any defense procurement of Chinese origin platforms would have been blocked. It is apparent that it is not the case as BD imports most of its military equipment from China. So, there is a high chance of this deal happening if both parties are in agreement regardless of what India says!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

BanglarBagh said:


> BD certainly does not want and can ill afford to engage in a conflict with India. However, that does not mean they can dictate our military purchases or threaten us. If your concern had any valid basis then BN could not have bought submarines from China, even any defense procurement of Chinese origin platforms would have been blocked. It is apparent that it is not the case as BD imports most of its military equipment from China. So, there is a high chance of this deal happening if both parties are in agreement regardless of what India says!



Doesn't mean to insult you, my friend.
But many of foreign people like me assume that Bangladesh is one of indian puppet state (more because of propaganda from indian media, I think)

I'm glad to see that Bangladesh also one of the player in South Asia.

Wish all the best for your country @BanglarBagh

If this J-10CE (4.5th Gen Medium Fighters) deal really happen, it will be a huge boost for your Air Force Combat Capability

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vi-va

BanglarBagh said:


> BD certainly does not want and can ill afford to engage in a conflict with India. However, that does not mean they can dictate our military purchases or threaten us. If your concern had any valid basis then BN could not have bought submarines from China, even any defense procurement of Chinese origin platforms would have been blocked. It is apparent that it is not the case as BD imports most of its military equipment from China. So, there is a high chance of this deal happening if both parties are in agreement regardless of what India says!


Sub deal is during congress, right?
I think Modi BJP has different agenda and foreign policy, more oppressive. India is working on water divert projects. They can play the card. Jet is more aggressive, sub is more defensive.


----------



## BanglarBagh

viva_zhao said:


> Sub deal is during congress, right?
> I think Modi BJP has different agenda and foreign policy, more oppressive. India is working on water divert projects. They can play the card. Jet is more aggressive, sub is more defensive.



Sub deal was during Modi first term. As for our subs being defensive I agree but in our case, the jets are also defensive. All our military purchases are to ensure credible deterrence, not to go on the offensive. We are in need of more such deterrence now because of the oppressive policy of the bully BJP regime. They have been playing the card for almost 50 years now regardless of the party in power, although BJP has always been the more aggressive one. Despite getting the short end of the stick for half a century on water distribution projects our military was never pressured. The proof is that Bangladesh Armed Forces are yet to buy even a single screw from India since independence. Our Govt. does show over-friendly attitude towards India but is that really the truth! If it was then BAF would already have become the maiden customer of HAL Tejas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

BanglarBagh said:


> Sub deal was during Modi first term. As for our subs being defensive I agree but in our case, the jets are also defensive. All our military purchases are to ensure credible deterrence, not to go on the offensive. We are in need of more such deterrence now because of the oppressive policy of the bully BJP regime. They have been playing the card for almost 50 years now regardless of the party in power, although BJP has always been the more aggressive one. Despite getting the short end of the stick for half a century on water distribution projects our military was never pressured. The proof is that Bangladesh Armed Forces are yet to buy even a single screw from India since independence. Our Govt. does show over-friendly attitude towards India but is that really the truth! If it was then BAF would already have become the maiden customer of HAL Tejas.


True. You guys do played well, while almost surrounded by India. I will stop derailing the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding selects LR for two naval projects.*
_LR to provide assurance and certification services for vessels being built for the Algerian and Thai navies._
24 Jun 2020
MARINE & SHIPPING NAVAL
Source:https://www.lr.org/en/latest-news/hudong-zhonghua-shipbuilding-selects-lr-for-two-naval-projects/

Lloyd's Register (LR) has been selected to provide assurance and certification services to Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding Group (HZ) for two significant naval projects with the Algerian Naval Force and the Royal Thai Navy.

The Algerian Naval Force project, consisting of a 96-metre Corvette will be designed and constructed to LR's Naval Ship Rules. The Corvette is designed for operations including patrol, escort and protection of maritime interests within the nation's Exclusive Economic Zone. The Corvette incorporates a helipad and a crew of 78 people, has a range of 3,500 nautical miles and is capable of top speeds in excess of 27 knots. It is scheduled for delivery in 2022.

The second project, a 210-metre Landing Platform Dock (LPD) ship for the Royal Thai Navy, can carry up to 800 marines and 20 amphibious vehicles, and has a well-deck that can deploy up to four Landing Craft Air Cushion (LCAC) vehicles - or hovercrafts - of approximately 150 tonnes each. The ship is also fitted with two large hangars that can carry up to four helicopters and a flight deck that can operate two helicopters. The expected delivery date of the LPD ship is 2023.

In addition to its more traditional role in military amphibious operations, the Royal Thai Navy will also use the LPD ship for humanitarian assistance and disaster relief missions. The ship is an export variant of LPDs currently in service with the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy, which are also being built at HZ. LR will provide design and construction certification services to HZ in accordance with LR's Naval Ship Rules.

"Being selected to collaborate on these naval vessels is testament to our longstanding relationship with Hudong-Zhonghua and both navies. We successfully completed work on two 95 m Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPV) for the Thai Navy between 2003-2006 and supported the construction of three 28,000 tonne Corvettes for the Algerian Navy between 2013 and 2016" said LR head of greater China Maogen Xue.

David Lloyd, LR's Global Naval Business Director said: "We are delighted to have been chosen by Hudong-Zhonghua to support them in these two very different projects, demonstrating LR's ability to provide flexible, tailored naval assurance and certification services that support our clients in the best manner possible. This also attests to the strong relationship between the two companies, as well as the mutual desire to expand the considerable experience in naval shipbuilding the partnership will bring to navies around the world."

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276559902295699456

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4











Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86

Pakistan Type 054A/P FFG




Via @摇篮里的航海家 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## samsara

*Rainbow CH-92A Export to Serbia*

The Chinese aerospace group CASC has delivered a *first batch of CH-92A* military drones to Serbia. Arrived on June 30 in Belgrade, this batch includes 2 systems and 6 aircraft.

[Translated from RU] Serbian President Aleksandar Vučić visited Batajnica Air Base near Belgrade, where he inspected Chinese *`Rainbowʼ CH-92A* attack drones and *FT-8D* air-to-surface missiles.

2020.07.06:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279839405310537728

_More detailed coverage on this matter:_

*Serbia Receives Chinese CH-92A Attack Drones (2020-07-01)*
https://www.defenseworld.net/news/27326/Serbia_Receives_Chinese_CH_92A_Attack_Drones

Defenseworld.net has editorial offices in Bangalore and New Delhi, India with associate offices in the U.S., the Middle East, Russia and Asia-Pacific.

*A product of Digitalwriters Media Pvt Ltd*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> Thailand VT-4
> View attachment 651513


Every countries are doing better military photography than China. Even the tank comes from China.
China military photography is not doing their job, they all should be fired.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

vi-va said:


> Every countries are doing better military photography than China. Even the tank comes from China.
> China military photography is not doing their job, they all should be fired.


Objectively speaking, it is not true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285904195464228866

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

According to information released by the Bulgarian Military website on July 25, 2020, China has exported its *HJ-12* dubbed Red Arrow 12 to Algeria, a third-generation of portable anti-tank guided missile weapon. The HJ-12 was unveiled during the China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition in November 2014.

The *HJ-12* is a third generation of man-portable anti-tank guided missile weapon which has fire-and-forget capability allowing the missile to not require further guidance after launch such as illumination of the target or wire guidance and can hit its target without the launcher being in line-of-sight of the target.

The HJ-12 missile launching system consists of three main parts including the launch missile container mounted on a tripod with its fire control unit. The missile is equipped with a new seeker that uses a non-inductive thermal imager and a white CCD camera for day and night combat capabilities. The missile can be also fitted with an IR imaging seeker for all-weather day-and-night use. The TV version has a maximum range of 4,000 m, while the IR version has only a maximum range of 2,000 m.

The warhead of the missile uses a tandem shaped charge design with an estimated penetration capability of up to 1,100 mm of rolled homogeneous armour (RHA) after penetrating explosive reactive armor. When facing non-armored point targets, bunkers and fortifications, the missile can be fitted with either high-explosive or thermal effect warheads.

Since many years, China has exported many military types of equipment to Algeria. According to the SIPRI (Stockholm International Peace Research Institute) Arms Trade Database, since 2012, Algeria has acquired from China C-28A Frigate, C-802/CSS-N-8 anti-ship missiles, *PLZ-45* 155mm self-propelled howitzer, *SR-5* Multiple Rocket Launcher Systems, CH-3 / CH-4 unmanned aerial vehicles, *SM-4* 120mm self-propelled mortar and W-86 120mm mortars.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/def...de_missile_weapon_systems_to_algeria.amp.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

Figaro said:


> According to information released by the Bulgarian Military website on July 25, 2020, China has exported its *HJ-12* dubbed Red Arrow 12 to Algeria, a third-generation of portable anti-tank guided missile weapon. The HJ-12 was unveiled during the China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition in November 2014.
> 
> The *HJ-12* is a third generation of man-portable anti-tank guided missile weapon which has fire-and-forget capability allowing the missile to not require further guidance after launch such as illumination of the target or wire guidance and can hit its target without the launcher being in line-of-sight of the target.
> 
> The HJ-12 missile launching system consists of three main parts including the launch missile container mounted on a tripod with its fire control unit. The missile is equipped with a new seeker that uses a non-inductive thermal imager and a white CCD camera for day and night combat capabilities. The missile can be also fitted with an IR imaging seeker for all-weather day-and-night use. The TV version has a maximum range of 4,000 m, while the IR version has only a maximum range of 2,000 m.
> 
> The warhead of the missile uses a tandem shaped charge design with an estimated penetration capability of up to 1,100 mm of rolled homogeneous armour (RHA) after penetrating explosive reactive armor. When facing non-armored point targets, bunkers and fortifications, the missile can be fitted with either high-explosive or thermal effect warheads.
> 
> Since many years, China has exported many military types of equipment to Algeria. According to the SIPRI (Stockholm International Peace Research Institute) Arms Trade Database, since 2012, Algeria has acquired from China C-28A Frigate, C-802/CSS-N-8 anti-ship missiles, *PLZ-45* 155mm self-propelled howitzer, *SR-5* Multiple Rocket Launcher Systems, CH-3 / CH-4 unmanned aerial vehicles, *SM-4* 120mm self-propelled mortar and W-86 120mm mortars.
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/def...de_missile_weapon_systems_to_algeria.amp.html



Algeria buying so much weapons from China recently.
Since 2012, Algeria has acquired from China C-28A Frigate, C-802/CSS-N-8 anti-ship missiles, *PLZ-45* 155mm self-propelled howitzer, *SR-5* Multiple Rocket Launcher Systems, CH-3 / CH-4 unmanned aerial vehicles, *SM-4* 120mm self-propelled mortar and W-86 120mm mortars.


I believe Algeria is the Largest Chinese Arms buyer in Africa  Looks like they delighted with Good Quality of Chinese latest Arms, Congrats for China !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业洪都 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

AH4

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## python-000

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 662680
> View attachment 662681
> View attachment 662682
> 
> Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo


Hi, bro for witch are these...!!!


----------



## vi-va

python-000 said:


> Hi, bro for witch are these...!!!


tank in this batch should be Thailand I think base on the camouflage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

AH4










Via @现代兵器 from Weixin

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

Lead ship of Type 054A/P for Pakistani Navy was launched today.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## lcloo



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## luciferdd

lcloo said:


>



The sonar was cutdown~~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Figaro said:


> View attachment 663177



Looks great. Can't wait for 054B which is said to be a beast of a frigate.


----------



## Figaro

Austin Powers said:


> Looks great. Can't wait for 054B which is said to be a beast of a frigate.


I just hope 054B is built as soon as possible ... we've been hearing about it even before the 055 and we still haven't seen any sight of it. It should have been built alongside the 055 or even before according to the rumor mill but this obviously has not occurred. Hopefully this delay will make the 054B even more revolutionary than previously envisioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Figaro said:


> I just hope 054B is built as soon as possible ... we've been hearing about it even before the 055 and we still haven't seen any sight of it. It should have been built alongside the 055 or even before according to the rumor mill but this obviously has not occurred. Hopefully this delay will make the 054B even more revolutionary than previously envisioned.



It's got the new radar shared with Type 076.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## python-000

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 664343
> View attachment 664344
> View attachment 664345
> 
> Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin


Kindly translate it bro...


----------



## vi-va

python-000 said:


> Kindly translate it bro...


not a big deal. Some Rainbow UAV project delivered during pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jjx wood

Figaro said:


> View attachment 663177


054A/P for Pakistan looks very nice, is there any differences with Chinese 054A?


----------



## Figaro

jjx wood said:


> 054A/P for Pakistan looks very nice, is there any differences with Chinese 054A?


Should be using newer subsystems for sure ... not sure the exact kind though.


----------



## ozranger

jjx wood said:


> 054A/P for Pakistan looks very nice, is there any differences with Chinese 054A?



Sea/air scanning radar has been changed to an AESA one, anti-ship missiles have been upgraded to YJ-12.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ozranger



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

ozranger said:


> View attachment 666881


The CG is needed to be updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Figaro 













New details released on Egyptian MRAP


The ST-100 mine-resistant ambush-protected vehicle (MRAP) made by the Egypt-based International Marathon United Technologies (IMUT) is available in 10 modular variants,...



www.janes.com





*What do you think of this slightly older news? It is also rumored they took a stock in the whole company*


The anti-tank variant has a four-round launcher that raises from the rear compartment and appeared to be armed with the Poly Technologies GAM-102 anti-tank missile that uses an imaging infrared seeker to guide itself to its target. The IMUT video showed the missile being tested from a Dongfeng CSK141 light armoured vehicle but not an ST-100.

The precision attack missile variant was shown with two different types of weapon, one of which was seen labelled as the CM-501GA, another Poly Technologies product. The video included test footage that it said showed the missile hitting a target 41.3 km away with an accuracy of 0.12 m.

The other weapon resembled the CM-501XA loitering munition, which Poly Technologies says has an endurance of 30 minutes and a range of 70 km. Both the CM-501GA and CM-501XA can be carried in the same vertical launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

Philip the Arab said:


> @Figaro
> 
> View attachment 668721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New details released on Egyptian MRAP
> 
> 
> The ST-100 mine-resistant ambush-protected vehicle (MRAP) made by the Egypt-based International Marathon United Technologies (IMUT) is available in 10 modular variants,...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What do you think of this slightly older news? It is also rumored they took a stock in the whole company*
> 
> 
> The anti-tank variant has a four-round launcher that raises from the rear compartment and appeared to be armed with the Poly Technologies GAM-102 anti-tank missile that uses an imaging infrared seeker to guide itself to its target. The IMUT video showed the missile being tested from a Dongfeng CSK141 light armoured vehicle but not an ST-100.
> 
> The precision attack missile variant was shown with two different types of weapon, one of which was seen labelled as the CM-501GA, another Poly Technologies product. The video included test footage that it said showed the missile hitting a target 41.3 km away with an accuracy of 0.12 m.
> 
> The other weapon resembled the CM-501XA loitering munition, which Poly Technologies says has an endurance of 30 minutes and a range of 70 km. Both the CM-501GA and CM-501XA can be carried in the same vertical launcher.


I saw this, Egypt has a real need for MRAPs IMO, much more so than any APC or IFV. The fact they are using Chinese subsystems is interesting though ... I'd thought they would have gone for Russian given the very strong defense corporation between those two.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Figaro said:


> I saw this, Egypt has a real need for MRAPs IMO, much more so than any APC or IFV. The fact they are using Chinese subsystems is interesting though ... I'd thought they would have gone for Russian given the very strong defense corporation between those two.


To be fair, China offers much better equipment and more comparable to Western technology. Russia is moving very slow, and their missile systems in general just seem dated if you know what I mean. I hope this deal included TOT in some form.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VN-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307615301643702273

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand S26T submarine




__ https://www.facebook.com/318404078585425/photos/a.355474711545028/973983706360789

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VT-4
















































การยิงปืนกลร่วมแกนของ รถถังหลัก VT4 กองทัพบกไทย


https://www.facebook.com/Thon.Weerapol/videos/3446898798726102 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM6YupI7e_8




thaidefense-news.blogspot.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Jordan A-300 MLRS (?)









استفسار - رئيس هيئة الاركان الاردنية يزور كتيبة الراجمات 28 الملكية - ما نوع الراجمة ؟


زار رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة اللواء الركن يوسف أحمد الحنيطي، اليوم كتيبة الراجمات 28 الملكية وكان في إستقباله قائد سلاح المدفعية الملكي العميد الركن كمال الملكاوي وقائد مدفعية الجيش العميد الركن حاتم الزعبي وقائد الكتيبة واستمع اللواء الركن الحنيطي إلى إيجازٍ عسكريٍ قدمه قائد الكتيبة حول...



army-tech.net

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Philip the Arab

LKJ86 said:


> Jordan A-300 MLRS (?)
> View attachment 673943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> استفسار - رئيس هيئة الاركان الاردنية يزور كتيبة الراجمات 28 الملكية - ما نوع الراجمة ؟
> 
> 
> زار رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة اللواء الركن يوسف أحمد الحنيطي، اليوم كتيبة الراجمات 28 الملكية وكان في إستقباله قائد سلاح المدفعية الملكي العميد الركن كمال الملكاوي وقائد مدفعية الجيش العميد الركن حاتم الزعبي وقائد الكتيبة واستمع اللواء الركن الحنيطي إلى إيجازٍ عسكريٍ قدمه قائد الكتيبة حول...
> 
> 
> 
> army-tech.net


I pointed this out a while ago my friend but you did not respond.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Philip the Arab said:


> I pointed this out a while ago my friend but you did not respond.


Good catch. It indeed looks like Chinese MLRS having reached world leading standards at this point .... artillery was always a strong point for the Chinese and they indeed seem to have pressed on with this advantage. How many A-300 MLRS units will Jordan be ordering?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Figaro said:


> Good catch. It indeed looks like Chinese MLRS having reached world leading standards at this point .... artillery was always a strong point for the Chinese and they indeed seem to have pressed on with this advantage. How many A-300 MLRS units will Jordan be ordering?


I don't know the number as that is usually not shared with public but they are already operating Chinese WM-120 apparently which is a modified WM-80 improved in range, and some other specifications. This means the Chinese must be reliable as Jordan is a repeat customer, and that China willing to sell a long range MLRS unlike America, and Western European countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312766266671796224

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IblinI

Nigeria will received some UCAV and SR-5 MRLS from Norinco.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Nigeria to get more armed UAVs from China


The Nigerian Air Force (NAF) will soon receive eight armed unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), according to its commander, Air Marshal Sadique Abubakar.



www.janes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318192809028034560

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Globenim

LKJ86 said:


> Nigeria to get more armed UAVs from China
> 
> 
> The Nigerian Air Force (NAF) will soon receive eight armed unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), according to its commander, Air Marshal Sadique Abubakar.
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 680794


Well so much about American "military expert" opinions and American "intelligence" 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## IblinI

Lao's SR-5.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Bangladesh K-8W


































Via @康康还是康斯夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VN1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand FK-3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320295434607349761

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Pakistan VT-4
















Via @中国兵器第一研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Hubka Waqooyiga Ethiopia yaala waxa uu go,aamin karaa najiitada Dagaalka Tigreega. - Ogaden24


Ciidamada Milatariga Itoobiya, qaybta fadhigoodu Tigreega yahay waa qaybta hubkii ugu casrisanaa yaalaan. Qaybtan iyo Kiflodorada ay maamusho waxaa yaala gantaaladii ugu casrisanaa, taangiyo farabadanContinue Reading »




ogaden24.net




Ethiopia AR2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326100091749474307

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326100107767517185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326100142739632129

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> ..
> View attachment 687211
> 
> View attachment 687217




But these lats three images are CH-4 UCAV sand not WL-II.


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> But these lats three images are CH-4 UCAV sand not WL-II.


" The 2 x @NigAirForce WingLoong II"
" Six other UCAVs are also expected by early 2021. "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326100091749474307
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326100107767517185
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326100142739632129
> View attachment 687207
> View attachment 687208
> View attachment 687209
> View attachment 687210
> View attachment 687211
> 
> View attachment 687217




Is there a certain reason, why the Nigerian AF WL-II tweet was deleted?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Is there a certain reason, why the Nigerian AF WL-II tweet was deleted?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326209352827547649

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

_From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.11.12:_

Nigeria becomes the third country after China and the United Arab Emirates to operate the drone MALE Wing Loong II. The NAF *will take delivery of its 2 aircraft* which have an autonomy of 31 hours in ISR mission and 26 hours in ground attack mission.

*4 x CH-4 and 2 x CH-3 will also be delivered in 2021.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326751016855859203

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand VN1 and VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Laos




Via https://laothai.org/2020/11/24487/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Last starfighter

*YOU ARE HERE*

Home
Commentary
Chinese Drones in Serbian Skies





*Chinese Drones in Serbian Skies*
Vuk Vuksanovic
_Commentary_, 5 January 2021
Get ready for a new development: Chinese weapons systems in Europe.
Drones featured prominently in the recent confrontation between Armenia and Azerbaijan in the Caucasus. But the race to acquire drones has already had a significant impact in the Balkans. In October 2020, Serbian President Aleksandar Vučić attended _Cooperation 2020_, a Serbian military exercise, which involved the Chinese drone model CH-92A, delivered to Serbia in June 2020.
Beijing’s export of drones is motivated by the desire to penetrate the European defence market and promote China as a rising power. Serbian purchase of the drones is based on national security considerations, foreign policy balancing between China and the West and domestic political considerations. While it is unlikely that inter-state conflicts will return to the Balkans, Belgrade risks finding itself in the middle of a growing rivalry between China and the US.
The CH-92A drones were purchased because they are more compatible with the indigenous Serbian drone development programme. This means China has transferred not only new weaponry but more fundamental knowledge and technology to Serbia. The CH-92A drones are manufactured by the state-owned China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), with their combat radius exceeding 250 kilometres, increasing Serbian air-policing capabilities. Each drone is equipped with two FT-8C missiles able to hit a target from nine kilometres away. These drones are also effective tools for surveillance and reconnaissance of enemy terrain.
China’s shipment of drones to Serbia was its first export of military aviation equipment into Europe. The Chinese weapons-grade drones are already exported and used in conflicts in the Middle East and North Africa. The idea of establishing defence industry cooperation with Europe has appealed to China for years. A significant obstacle to this ambition has been the arms embargo that the EU imposed on China back in 1989 in response to the Chinese suppression of the Tiananmen protests.
Serbia is an EU membership candidate, and one whose alignment with the EU’s foreign policy has been lagging in recent years. Consequently, Serbia is the right place for testing the waters for any future attempt to enter into the European defence market. For China, outreach to the Balkans is a way to promote its vision of the international system. The same goes for the military domain where China is showing that it is a rising global power able to form military partnerships with distant countries like Serbia.
Serbia’s reasons for the drones purchases are also complex. The first reason is the requirements of national security and deterrence capabilities. Most Serbian military hardware originates from the days of the Yugoslav army, and modernisation is vital for Belgrade. Relying on a security partnership with China one way for Serbia to implement this modernisation. As Vučić himself said in regards to the Chinese drones: ‘This is becoming a modern way of warfare. In that respect, we lacked the capability and had no chance whatsoever to compete with more serious countries’.
In this effort to modernise its defence systems, the control over national airspace has played a significant role. The last two times Serbia was involved in a great power conflict were during the Nazi invasion of Yugoslavia, preceded by the Nazi bombardment of Belgrade in April 1941, and NATO intervention during the Kosovo War of 1999. In both cases, Serbia was faced with far superior air power. Thus, the need to have minimal deterrence capabilities against any external air force shapes the thinking of both political and military leadership in the country, and the acquisitions of Chinese drones fit into this rubric.
Before the arrival of Chinese drones, the only unmanned aerial vehicle used by the Serbian military was the lightweight Israeli-made Orbiter, used by the Serbian army for reconnaissance since 2008. The technology transfers from China will help Serbia complete its drone project ‘Pegaz’ (Pegasus). Thanks to the delivery of Chinese drones, the Serbian air force will reconstitute the 353rd Intelligence Surveillance squadron, a squadron specialised in ISR which has been defunct since 2006. With these changes, Serbia is set to become the largest drone operator in the Balkans.
Beyond the military requirements, drone delivery is part of the well-established pattern of Serbian foreign policy where Serbia balances and plays Western and non-Western powers against each other to see from which side it can extract more concessions. While Serbia receives drones from China, it has also purchased Mistral, an infrared man-portable air-defence system from France. Between 2008 and 2018, the US was the largest military donor to Serbia, followed by China, Norway, Denmark and the UK, with Russia at a modest ninth place.
The strengthening of the Serbian military and outreach to powers like China should be viewed as an attempt to build bargaining power vis-a-vis the West. Indeed, in 2019 Serbia had the highest military expenditure in the Balkans having invested $1.14 billion in its military – an increase of $326 million (43%) compared to the previous year in which Serbia took the top spot from neighbouring Croatia.
Serbian domestic politics is also a driving factor behind Belgrade’s decision. Belgrade likes the fact that transactions with China are non-transparent and do not involve the same stringent legal standards as the ones with the EU. Non-transparency remained the norm in Sino-Serbian relations, as Vučić declined to disclose the full price of the Chinese drones to the public. What favours China on the drone market is that, unlike US drones, their drones are cheaper and come with no political preconditions from Beijing.
Partnership with Beijing also allows Serbian politicians to promote themselves domestically as the ones who facilitate collaboration with a rising China and, by extension, enable the influx of Chinese capital. Investing in military strength helps in scoring points with the Serbian electorate. Indeed, according to a public opinion survey conducted in November 2020 by the Belgrade Centre for Security Policy, the Serbian military enjoys the highest confidence among Serbian citizens of all national security institutions (65%). In that same survey almost 75% of respondents believe that Serbia should reintroduce compulsory military service. Shortly after their delivery, Vučić publicly displayed Chinese drones to the media and the Serbian public.
While Serbian army modernisation and the presence of Chinese drones are changing the regional strategic landscape, the renewal of armed hostilities should not be expected. Serbia is surrounded by NATO countries. Moreover, the relations between Serbia and NATO are different than they were in the 1990s. Serbia has no interest in joining NATO, but it is a member of NATO’s Partnership for Peace programme, implementing the Individual Partnership Action Plan, the highest level of cooperation a non-member country can have with NATO. The economically lagging, demographically haemorrhaging Balkan countries, including Serbia, would have much to lose from the conflict. Any country that broke the peace in the region through military actions would undoubtedly provoke Western political ire and military intervention.
The greatest risk for Belgrade is being caught in the middle of a rivalry between Washington and Beijing. Under President Donald Trump, Serbia has become increasingly close to the US, and Vučić believed that under Trump Serbia would get a more beneficial settlement of the Kosovo dispute.
However, the US is concerned with Chinese involvement in Serbia. Trump’s administration tried to counter the presence of Chinese tech giant Huawei in Serbia, and the US embassy in Belgrade has also expressed its concern over the Serbian purchase of Chinese weaponry. In March 2020, faced with Chinese competition in the global drone market, the Trump administration lifted some of the restrictions on the sales of lethal drones.
Even with Joe Biden as the new US president, the growing Sino-American rivalry is inevitably going to reach Serbia. The Serbian leadership tries to avoid making the ultimate choice between the two powers. On the one hand, when Biden’s electoral victory was confirmed, Vučić said that Serbia is proud of being China’s best friend in Europe. On the other, in December 2020 Belgrade postponed the introduction of a 5G network in the country. The decision was publicly justified on economic grounds and the notion that 4G infrastructure needs to be perfected first. However, it is more likely that the decision was made to avoid US pressure and the unpleasantry of refusing China and Huawei. When the US raises the issue of Chinese military hardware with Serbia, Belgrade will be once again forced to make a tough choice.
*Vuk Vuksanovic* is a PhD researcher in international relations at the London School of Economics and Political Science (LSE), an associate of LSE IDEAS, LSE’s foreign policy think tank and a researcher at the Belgrade Centre for Security Policy.
_The views expressed in this Commentary are the author’s, and do not represent those of RUSI or any other institution.
BANNER IMAGE: A CH-4B drone made by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation. Courtesy of Zerbout_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Nigeria VT-4, ST-1, and SH-2

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北方工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

IDEX2021




























Via @兵器杂志 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北方工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese Military Technology Grabs Spotlight at Abu Dhabi Arms Expo*
China’s latest military products are getting a lot of attention at the ongoing 15th International Defense Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) in the United Arab Emirates.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## denel

LKJ86 said:


> Nigeria VT-4, ST-1, and SH-2


wrong... this is not true; it is for propaganda feed.

Boko haram is fighting a low level insurgency and using the jungles as well.


----------



## IblinI

LKJ86 said:


> IDEX2021
> View attachment 718421
> View attachment 718422
> View attachment 718424
> View attachment 718425
> View attachment 718426
> View attachment 718427
> View attachment 718428
> View attachment 718429
> View attachment 718430
> 
> Via @兵器杂志 from Weibo


King dragon 300? any idea, guys?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364435775417417731

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365590584795287552

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Piotr

Russian Ministry of Defence bought SUVs from Chinese brand Haval.






Haval SUVs are assembled near Tula. Haval SUVs are displacing Toyota Land Cruisers.

From: https://www.altair.com.pl/news/view?news_id=32878

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## LKJ86

HQ-17AE SAM

























Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Polestar 2

LKJ86 said:


> HQ-17AE SAM
> View attachment 722191
> View attachment 722192
> View attachment 722193
> View attachment 722194
> View attachment 722195
> View attachment 722196
> View attachment 722197
> View attachment 722198
> 
> Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


Moving while track and attack aerial target with missile. 

Ultimate aerial defender of armour units with state of art system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> HQ-17AE SAM
> View attachment 722191
> View attachment 722192
> View attachment 722193
> View attachment 722194
> View attachment 722195
> View attachment 722196
> View attachment 722197
> View attachment 722198
> 
> Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Nigeria VT-4

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371130999598370819

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## samsara

Lake of Chad? Chad-Nigeria border?

*Some interesting read on the less known country, Chad's role in endless wars in Africa*. Chadian strongman IDRISS DÉBY has been in power SINCE 1990.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

LKJ86 said:


> Nigeria VT-4
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371130999598370819
> View attachment 724703



Crushing the terrorists and lovin' it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> Nigeria VT-4
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371130999598370819
> View attachment 724703


The soldier in the picture has good body shape, looks very confident and strong. Good luck to them, kick those terrorist out, send them to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mike2000 is back

samsara said:


> Lake of Chad? Chad-Nigeria border?
> 
> *Some interesting read on the less known country, Chad's role in endless wars in Africa*. Chadian strongman IDRISS DÉBY has been in power SINCE 1990.


Lol most former french colonies seem to have this thing in common.


----------



## aliaselin

Old news: Nigeria ordered 200 MARP from China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

L15




Via @航空工业洪都 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sheik

Piotr said:


> Russian Ministry of Defence bought SUVs from Chinese brand Haval.
> View attachment 720816
> 
> 
> Haval SUVs are assembled near Tula. Haval SUVs are displacing Toyota Land Cruisers.
> 
> From: https://www.altair.com.pl/news/view?news_id=32878



At least he's sure his talk won't be monitored like Merkel 🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

Chadian Type 59G






Chinese-made Type 59G main battle tanks in service with Chad armed forces | weapons defence industry military technology UK | analysis focus army defence military industry army


China would have delivered an undisclosed number of Type 59G main battle tanks to Chad




www.armyrecognition.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand is the first customer of VT-5???


----------



## siegecrossbow

LKJ86 said:


> Thailand is the first customer of VT-5???



He obviously meant VT-4 and made a mistake.


----------



## LKJ86

siegecrossbow said:


> He obviously meant VT-4 and made a mistake.


No


----------



## siegecrossbow

LKJ86 said:


> No



Bangladesh has purchased the VT-5. Even if Thailand wants to buy it (dubious) it wouldn’t be the first customer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

siegecrossbow said:


> Bangladesh has purchased the VT-5. Even if Thailand wants to buy it (dubious) it wouldn’t be the first customer.


First, are you sure Bangladesh has purchased VT-5?
Secondly, are you sure Bangladesh is the first customer?


----------



## siegecrossbow

LKJ86 said:


> First, are you sure Bangladesh has purchased VT-5?
> Secondly, are you sure Bangladesh is the first customer?











Light tanks, long range surface attack missiles arriving soon


The Bangladesh Army Chief General Ahmed reaffirmed the modernisation drive of the Bangladesh Army. He stated procurement of several new advanced weapons systems such as




www.defseca.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

siegecrossbow said:


> Light tanks, long range surface attack missiles arriving soon
> 
> 
> The Bangladesh Army Chief General Ahmed reaffirmed the modernisation drive of the Bangladesh Army. He stated procurement of several new advanced weapons systems such as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defseca.com


First, the credibility of Bangladeshi media is a question.
Secondly, how do you know Bangladesh is the first customer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

LKJ86 said:


> First, the credibility of Bangladeshi media is a question.
> Secondly, how do you know Bangladesh is the first customer?



What’s the proof that Thailand has purchased VT-5s? If the Bangladesh source is dubious then there isn’t even a dubious Thai source on VT-5 import. Considering that Thailand is cutting military budget (they already reduced the order for Yuan class subs) I doubt that they are purchasing a new tank variant when their economy has yet to recover from COVID.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

siegecrossbow said:


> What’s the proof that Thailand has purchased VT-5s? If the Bangladesh source is dubious then there isn’t even a dubious Thai source on VT-5 import.


I'm not sure whether Thailand is the first customer of VT-5 from the beginning, but you do insist that Bangladesh is the first one. 
So, I thought you had some good reasons.


----------



## ghost250

LKJ86 said:


> First, the credibility of Bangladeshi media is a question.
> Secondly, how do you know Bangladesh is the first customer?


armed forces division ,army chief himself confirmed this purchase (vt5) several times....few days ago during a prize giving ceremony ,army chief again confirmed the purchase of vt5... so words from army chief ,is it okey for u?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ghost250 said:


> armed forces division ,army chief himself confirmed this purchase (vt5) several times....few days ago during a prize giving ceremony ,army chief again confirmed the purchase of vt5... so words from army chief ,is it okey for u?


But you still can't be sure that Bangladesh is the first customer of VT-5.


----------



## casual

LKJ86 said:


> But you still can't be sure that Bangladesh is the first customer of VT-5.


Unless you can name the first, Bangladesh is the first known costumer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## IblinI

AH-4 in UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 758403
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weibo


???


----------



## siegecrossbow

HRK said:


> ???



I think the implication is that the WZ-10 secured an export deal. The version displayed uses the same paint job spotted on Z-10ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

siegecrossbow said:


> The version displayed uses the same paint job spotted on Z-10ME.


but both Z-10 have little differences in the appearance of their air intake and exhaust nozzles, so any idea or any rumour in your knowledge which version succeed to secure export order .... ???


----------



## siegecrossbow

HRK said:


> but both Z-10 have little differences in the appearance of their air intake and exhaust nozzles, so any idea or any rumour in your knowledge which version succeed to secure export order .... ???



I don’t have any information on these unfortunately. However, I think the one with upturned exhaust is probably more attractive to customers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## python-000

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 758403
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weibo


So, witch Country are they going to Export...!!!


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin


----------



## jaybird

python-000 said:


> So, witch Country are they going to Export...!!!




No one know right now. But when China make modification and upgrade to the original Z-10 and created this improved variant Z-10ME with feedbacks from the Pakistan during its trials in 2016. It was supposedly marketing for Middle east and Africa countries that's why the sand and green camouflage and the added dust separation filters.

But since Pakistan's T129 deal with Turkey is in the limbo right now. A renew interest from Pakistan could also meant that country could Pakistan. It will be ironic if it all comes back in one big circle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## python-000

jaybird said:


> No one know right now. But when China make modification and upgrade to the original Z-10 and created this improved variant Z-10ME with feedbacks from the Pakistan during its trials in 2016. It was supposedly marketing for Middle east and Africa countries that's why the sand and green camouflage and the added dust separation filters.
> 
> But since Pakistan's T129 deal with Turkey is in the limbo right now. A renew interest from Pakistan could also meant that country could Pakistan. It will be ironic if it all comes back in one big circle.


Right, But maybe Pakistan go for Both platform in First phase Get Z-10ME & in Second phase go for Atak 2...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sheik

HRK said:


> but both Z-10 have little differences in the appearance of their air intake and exhaust nozzles, so any idea or any rumour in your knowledge which version succeed to secure export order .... ???



The key is that the one on the right is expected to have a new radar installed on its top, in addition to the engine exhaust.
The radar may be something like the one on top of a Z-19. That also means the new engines have enough power to support it.


LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 758579
> 
> Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin



Looks like they are going to Mars with the ZDK-03 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

This reinforced the news of of J10C export to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

lcloo said:


> This reinforced the news of of J10C export to Pakistan.
> 
> View attachment 767589



You are late to the party by about a month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

@Indos 
New batch of CH-4 arrived in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

IblinI said:


> @Indos
> New batch of CH-4 arrived in Indonesia.
> 
> View attachment 774923



Yup, we ordered 6 of them











So it is satellite link UCAV, basically we can now attack very far military target using UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Indos said:


> Yup, we ordered 6 of them
> 
> 
> View attachment 774925
> 
> View attachment 774926
> 
> 
> So it is satellite link UCAV, basically we can now attack very far military target using UAV



What kind of pod is it carrying?


----------



## Indos

siegecrossbow said:


> What kind of pod is it carrying?



ELINT (Electronic Intelligent)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

DJI UAV in Israil Army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

bahadur999 said:


> DJI UAV in Israil Army
> View attachment 781417
> View attachment 781418
> View attachment 781419



Is this a military grade UAV or a civilian model?


----------



## world of power

another HQ9 exported to pakistan (after uzbekistan, turkmenistan, iran, algeria, morocco)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

world of power said:


> another HQ9 exported to pakistan (after uzbekistan, turkmenistan, iran, algeria, morocco)


Iran, algeria?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## world of power

IblinI said:


> Iran, algeria?


news said so; HQ-9 - Wikipedia


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452078291976740867

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Just found that the first customer of CR500 UAV is Kuwait

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## world of power

aliaselin said:


> Just found that the first customer of CR500 UAV is Kuwait


kuwait(?); 5 unit of CR500 UAV (November 2020) Norinco's CR500 VTOL UAV cleared for delivery to undisclosed customer (janes.com)
UAE; 10-15 unit of CR500 UAV & 20 unit of MR40 drone (February 2021) UAE Army to Buy Chinese Golden Eagle CR500 VTOL UAVs – UAS VISION

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jjx wood

*Chinese drones get another big order, Saudi Arabia buys double-tailed scorpion drones and directly introduces a production line*


https://inf.news/en/military/922d1ab6137f7bd995f2f63b9f1ec9ce.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Polestar 2

jjx wood said:


> *Chinese drones get another big order, Saudi Arabia buys double-tailed scorpion drones and directly introduces a production line*
> 
> 
> https://inf.news/en/military/922d1ab6137f7bd995f2f63b9f1ec9ce.html


It can be used for peaceful civilian purpose too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457683065136947201

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461723166653435920

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh army VT-5

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

jjx wood said:


> *Chinese drones get another big order, Saudi Arabia buys double-tailed scorpion drones and directly introduces a production line*
> 
> 
> https://inf.news/en/military/922d1ab6137f7bd995f2f63b9f1ec9ce.html


Cheerleaders told us Chinese drone sucks.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457683065136947201


Could you maybe tell me what makes this ship so special. I've heard Pakistani media say it will be effective against India.

But I didn't understand what exactly is in it?

Also this is PLAN premier flagship right?


----------



## casual

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Could you maybe tell me what makes this ship so special. I've heard Pakistani media say it will be effective against India.
> 
> But I didn't understand what exactly is in it?
> 
> Also this is PLAN premier flagship right?


Not the premier PLAN flagship. It is used in large quantities by the PLAN and makes up the outer ring in the PLAN carrier battlegroup. Designed for high intensity warfare the type 054 can do everything though its main role is air defense and ASW. The Pakistan version has improved radar. A true blue water ship that allows Pakistan to execute missions far from Pakistan shores.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Polestar 2

Chinese Javelin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

电波震长空XYY​21-12-29 17:15​来自 新版微博 weibo.com​关注​29日，巴基斯坦内政部长在对媒体公开的讲话中称，一个由 25 架飞机组成的完整的J-10C 中队将在 2022 年 3 月 23 日的巴基斯坦国庆阅兵中进行飞越。​
*Radio shock in the sky XYY*
21-12-29 17:15
From Weibo

On the 29th, the Minister of Interior of Pakistan stated in a public speech to the media that a complete J-10C squadron consisting of 25 aircraft will fly over during the Pakistan National Day military parade on March 23, 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## alphapak

Congrats to China and Pakistan, PAF will be the second Air Force to fly the J10's.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

ELINC CHL-906 electronic warfare system spotted in Alegria


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477231432942731270

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484523057217744907

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vi-va

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484523057217744907




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484523064570392580

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484523082937163783

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484523089471881218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484523097608929283

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484523106064646145https://twitter.com/ForumStrategic/status/1484527390969810952?s=20

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ozranger

vi-va said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484523064570392580
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484523082937163783
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484523089471881218
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484523097608929283
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484523106064646145
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484527390969810952


It means Pakistan has adopted a unified datalink throughout air, ground and naval forces. That practically makes Pakistan military the very unique and only one in the region which is capable of implementing network centric warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peagle

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Could you maybe tell me what makes this ship so special. I've heard Pakistani media say it will be effective against India.
> 
> But I didn't understand what exactly is in it?
> 
> Also this is PLAN premier flagship right?



Historically Pakistan navy has always purchased second hand, decades old western warships, something decades old obviously isn't suitable for fighting in any modern battlefield, in any time period.

These acquisitions are all new warships with latest technologies, they may not be top notch, but they are good enough to take on India, which is Pakistan's main concern. Plus, these are far more capable then anything Pakistan has ever had. 
Consider it as the F16 moment for the Pakistan navy. We are not only acquiring just these warships but also the knowhow to build our own warships in the future.
Evolution is never a one giant leap, it is always about making incremental steps. These days, Pakistan navy is right on the money.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aliaselin

> 2021年，华腾公司西亚非洲部面对肆虐的疫情及更趋复杂严峻的外部环境，逆行出征，甘于奉献，表现出非凡的勇气与坚毅。经过艰苦努力，成功签订了金额达2.8亿美元的某重点项目三期合同，这是自2020年疫情开始以来集团公司单笔最大的出口合同，并促成已签约的该重点项目二期合同正式生效，金额达6.8亿美元，为集团公司“十四五”国际化经营打开良好开端


----------



## Polestar 2

Seems like never mention what export weapon to Africa?


----------



## luciferdd

2021年，华腾公司西亚非洲部面对肆虐的疫情及更趋复杂严峻的外部环境，逆行出征，甘于奉献，表现出非凡的勇气与坚毅。经过艰苦努力，成功签订了金额达2.8亿美元的某重点项目三期合同，这是自2020年疫情开始以来集团公司单笔最大的出口合同，并促成已签约的该重点项目二期合同正式生效，金额达6.8亿美元，为集团公司“十四五”国际化经营打开良好开端

Algeria？


----------



## HRK

luciferdd said:


> 2021年，华腾公司西亚非洲部面对肆虐的疫情及更趋复杂严峻的外部环境，逆行出征，甘于奉献，表现出非凡的勇气与坚毅。经过艰苦努力，成功签订了金额达2.8亿美元的某重点项目三期合同，这是自2020年疫情开始以来集团公司单笔最大的出口合同，并促成已签约的该重点项目二期合同正式生效，金额达6.8亿美元，为集团公司“十四五”国际化经营打开良好开端
> 
> Nigeria？


plz use english language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luciferdd

HRK said:


> plz use english language


I just reply #2080,he said huateng corporation finished a 680M dollars contract and signed a new 280M dollars contract for someone（most likely Algeria）.(Huateng corporation is belong to China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation Limited)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

luciferdd said:


> 2021年，华腾公司西亚非洲部面对肆虐的疫情及更趋复杂严峻的外部环境，逆行出征，甘于奉献，表现出非凡的勇气与坚毅。经过艰苦努力，成功签订了金额达2.8亿美元的某重点项目三期合同，这是自2020年疫情开始以来集团公司单笔最大的出口合同，并促成已签约的该重点项目二期合同正式生效，金额达6.8亿美元，为集团公司“十四五”国际化经营打开良好开端
> 
> Algeria？


I'm wondering what could be divided into 3 stages. It should be a system but not simple a weapon


----------



## Deino

Indeed interesting ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485536439429476359

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> Indeed interesting ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485536439429476359


@The SC


----------



## siegecrossbow

Deino said:


> Indeed interesting ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485536439429476359



Norinco in Morocco with their Skydragons be like:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> @The SC


Algeria confirms order for 6 CH-5 Chinese UAVs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486348968326017026

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## siegecrossbow

LKJ86 said:


> First, are you sure Bangladesh has purchased VT-5?
> Secondly, are you sure Bangladesh is the first customer?





ghost250 said:


> Bangladesh army VT-5
> View attachment 796487



Yup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

The SC said:


> Algeria confirms order for 6 CH-5 Chinese UAVs
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486348968326017026


Interesting. Morocco buys FK-2000 SAM. So it would be Chinese CH-5 vs Chinese FK-2000 SAM...

Chinese fight Chinese. I am wondering if war started between 2 countries and their respective countries asked for intel of the product from China. WIll China comply?


----------



## siegecrossbow

Polestar 2 said:


> Interesting. Morocco buys FK-2000 SAM. So it would be Chinese CH-5 vs Chinese FK-2000 SAM...
> 
> Chinese fight Chinese. I am wondering if war started between 2 countries and their respective countries asked for intel of the product from China. WIll China comply?



No. If you want intel just buy the product.


----------



## luciferdd

PLZ-45 A4





from weibo@浩汗-菜兵

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
3


----------



## JSCh

From weibo via 鼎盛风清

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

luciferdd said:


> PLZ-45 A4
> View attachment 815608
> 
> from weibo@浩汗-菜兵


Looks more modern than K-9. This one is full auto loader mode?



JSCh said:


> From weibo via 鼎盛风清
> 
> View attachment 815822
> 
> View attachment 815823​


100% all Chinese parts modern fighter plane.


----------



## Deino

Interesting if true...

"The #UAE Air Force has announced plans to purchase 12 CATIC Hongdu L-15 jet trainers from China with options for a further 36 aircraft."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496468680640761858
PS ... Indeed, just saw this too:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496479543523254273








UAE to order 12 L-15 planes from China as it diversify suppliers - news agency


The United Arab Emirates plans to order 12 L-15 light attack planes from China, with the option of purchasing 36 more, the UAE state news agency WAM reported on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## vi-va

Deino said:


> Interesting if true...
> 
> "The #UAE Air Force has announced plans to purchase 12 CATIC Hongdu L-15 jet trainers from China with options for a further 36 aircraft."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496468680640761858
> PS ... Indeed, just saw this too:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496479543523254273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE to order 12 L-15 planes from China as it diversify suppliers - news agency
> 
> 
> The United Arab Emirates plans to order 12 L-15 light attack planes from China, with the option of purchasing 36 more, the UAE state news agency WAM reported on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


If this is true, US will ban F-35. 
I think F-35 deal is dead anyway. France is the winner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

It goes to show that you have to induct an aircraft in large numbers within your own Air Force before others could make up their minds to purchase.


----------



## Shotgunner51

Saudi Arabia inaugurates 1st World Defense Show with cutting-edge Chinese equipment​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-03-07 23:16:15


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500791026985877505
Eight Chinese companies joined the exhibition, including China Aerospace Long March International Trading Co. (ALIT), China National Precision Machinery Import & Export Corporation, China National Aero-Technology Import & Export Corporation, China Shipbuilding Trading Co., Ltd(CSTC), China North Industries Corp. (NORINCO), CETC International Co., Ltd, ELINC China Co.,Ltd (ELINC), Poly Technologies Inc.

The Chinese delegation exhibits multi-type UAVs such as YL-2, CH-5, WJ-700, Yun-9E transport aircraft, LY-80 air defense system, 155mm self-propelled gun, SR5 multiple rocket system, JY-27A anti-air warning radar, electronic warfare defense system, multi-purpose unmanned boat, anti-drone system and other high-end equipments.






Saudi Arabia inaugurates 1st World Defense Show with cutting-edge Chinese equipment


Saudi Arabia inaugurates 1st World Defense Show with cutting-edge Chinese equipment-



www.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

PLZ−45A4 and shells, from the left: laser guided, normal, sat guided

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## luciferdd

It's under test on foreign military aircraft,maybe PAF?
Link:https://weibo.com/2348604107/LiJKd68Rb#comment

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Saudi officials at the world defense expo revealed that the Silent Hunter Laser weapon they purchased shot down enemy drones in live combat.



https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4744528425123922

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

Saudi Arabia announced at the just-opened World Defense Exhibition that the "Silent Hunter" laser air defense system purchased from China has achieved the first shot down under actual combat conditions. This is the world's first laser weapon system that has achieved results in actual combat. The laser has a standard output power of 30 kilowatts and a maximum range of 4,000 meters. It is mainly used to intercept low-altitude drones. It can penetrate 5 mm thick steel plates at a distance of 1,000 meters, and can also hit cruise missiles. (Shutong salaries)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501054080436908033

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

HJ-12E ATGM (front; "E" means export), SR5 MLRS (rear), loitering munition, cruise missile

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shotgunner51

Y-9E, an export version of the Y-9 transport (and platform for many special mission aircrafts), powered by four WJ-6C turboprop.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shotgunner51

FH-92A recon/attack MALE system (including ground units), and FT-8D AGM. FH series is not from the usual AVIC group but from CASC (China Aerospace Science & Tech Corp) of which core business is space program.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

luciferdd said:


> View attachment 821812
> 
> It's under test on foreign military aircraft,maybe PAF?
> Link:https://weibo.com/2348604107/LiJKd68Rb#comment


An advanced, powerful (240~400 kg warhead) yet very compact-sized supersonic AShM, the HD-1A is air-launched variant, while HD-1C is truck-launched. The small diameter (375mm) and light weight (1.2 ton) of HD-1A allows it to be carried by Mirage 2K or JF-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Han Patriot

siegecrossbow said:


> Saudi officials at the world defense expo revealed that the Silent Hunter Laser weapon they purchased shot down enemy drones in live combat.
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4744528425123922


The Russians should have bought some of these.



Shotgunner51 said:


> HJ-12E ATGM (front; "E" means export), SR5 MLRS (rear), loitering munition, cruise missile
> 
> View attachment 821878
> 
> View attachment 822081


The Chinese javelin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Shotgunner51 said:


> An advanced, powerful (240~400 kg warhead) yet very compact-sized supersonic AShM, the HD-1A is air-launched variant, while HD-1C is truck-launched. The small diameter (375mm) and light weight (1.2 ton) of HD-1A allows it to be carried by Mirage 2K or JF-17.
> 
> View attachment 822229
> View attachment 822230
> 
> View attachment 822232
> View attachment 822231
> 
> View attachment 822375



Everyone is so focused on the HD-1 and they missed out on the Chinese laser SHORAD in the background!








https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4745223261390561

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

siegecrossbow said:


> Everyone is so focused on the HD-1 and they missed out on the Chinese laser SHORAD in the background!
> 
> View attachment 822745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4745223261390561


I know Saudi has confirmed Silent Hunter's first combat kill (you've mentioned above), and Saudi has just signed a new contract with China (Poly Tech) on unnamed "Air Defence Systems", could this be the one? Silent Hunter is a 30kW laser weapon, do you have info about this laser SHORAD?

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Shotgunner51 said:


> I know Saudi has confirmed Silent Hunter's first combat kill (you've mentioned above), and Saudi has just signed a new contract with China (Poly Tech) on unnamed "Air Defence Systems", could this be the one? Silent Hunter is a 30kW laser weapon, do you have info about this laser SHORAD?
> 
> View attachment 822752



I don’t have any specs on the new laser SHORAD, unfortunately. What I do know is that it is several generations ahead of Silent Hunter based on stuff we can extrapolate from the external appearance:

1) The optics are integrated in the same turret as the laser
2) There are 4 AESA radars instead of a single rotating AESA radar, which can provide live, 360 degree coverage for the weapon.
3) The power generation system of the Mengshi chassis has been modified for high power use. This allows for a comparatively lighter and more compact vehicle that could operate in a wider variety of terrain than Silent Hunter.

I think we will learn more about this platform if information placard from the show gets released.









Saudi Arabia signs 23 contracts worth $3.5bln at WDS


The four-day WDS 2022, which began on March 6 in Riyadh




www.zawya.com







> The MoD signed another SR370 million contract with Poly Technologies to obtain air defence systems for the RSADF. Dr. Al-Biyari and Poly Technologies President Huang Geming inked the deal.



That’s around 90 million USD. Very cheap for a state of the art system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500806796809809922

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo


----------



## JSCh

Serbia started receiving the Chinesee FK-3 air defence system this morning. 3 PLAAF Y-20A’s landed at Batajnica AFB. FK-3 (export version of the HQ-22) was purchased by Serbia back in 2019.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512697784327094275
Chinese social media also reported that Serbia president Aleksandar Vucic in an interview on 7 April mentioned that Serbian weapons previously purchased were prohibited from passing through the territory of EU countries and could not be delivered to Serbia.

Y-20A number six. Recap: The following six PLAAF



Y-20As have been seen heading for Serbia: 20041 #7A4281 20042 #7A4282 20045 #7A4285 20047 #7A427F 20049 #7A4287 20142 #7A428A

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512623391097823236

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @天真卖萌Bernard from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵工之声 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali_Baba

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 834542
> View attachment 834543
> View attachment 834544



Alot of movement of the platform itself during firing - that must affects it's accuracy and PK ratio quite alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KampfAlwin

Ali_Baba said:


> Alot of movement of the platform itself during firing - that must affects it's accuracy and PK ratio quite alot.


It definitely has a stabilizer. On the 3rd GIF, you can see how the gun stays in position after firing, even with the vehicle recoiling back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515524149950791688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515525190582685698

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515526836104609794

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## siegecrossbow

Received by Serbia.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
3


----------



## CSAW

*We now ’ve a Chinese air defence system under becoming fully Operational in main land Europe.*

Serbian FK-3 (HQ-22) medium range air defence revealed for the first time, HT-233 fire control radar, large array Type-305A acquisition radar & TEL. 

Chassis shares the standard camouflage which is seen on Serbian Pantsir S1E. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520471933229412360











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520477391205945345

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ali_Baba

CSAW said:


> *We now ’ve a Chinese air defence system under becoming fully Operational in main land Europe.*
> 
> Serbian FK-3 (HQ-22) medium range air defence revealed for the first time, HT-233 fire control radar, large array Type-305A acquisition radar & TEL.
> 
> Chassis shares the standard camouflage which is seen on Serbian Pantsir S1E.
> 
> View attachment 839297
> 
> 
> View attachment 839296



A tad suprised that they did not go for a Russian option given the relations between Serbia and Russia. I guess the Serbians wanted a system that actually works rather than buy Russian junk!


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

Chinese Navy Testing wopping 20 barrel CIWS system for naval platform protection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59458-qatar-china-laser-systems-and-pentagon-objections


----------



## Polestar 2

siegecrossbow said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59458-qatar-china-laser-systems-and-pentagon-objections


I am sure this export version sold to Qatar are many times lower grade compare to domestic China one as Qatar is the most loyal follower of Americans. 

Still , it is one of the best in market right now as China is leader in laser or anti drone weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China delivered the second of four powerful Type 054A/P frigates to the Pakistan Navy on Thursday, highlighting the friendship between the two neighboring countries, which serves as a pillar to peace and stability in the region.








China delivers 2nd Type 054A/P frigate to Pakistan - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539955302489260033Commissioning Ceremony of #PakNavy 2nd Type 054 A/P Frigate #PNSTAIMUR held at China. Head of PN mission at China Cdre Rashid Mehmood Sheikh graced the occasion as Chief Guest. (1/2)

#PNSTAIMUR is technologically advanced ship equipped with latest weapons, sensors & Combat Management System. The ship will provide sustainable boost to #PN combat capability & significantly enhance Pakistan Maritime defence. (2/2)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539942131543982082

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## johncliu88

JSCh said:


> China delivered the second of four powerful Type 054A/P frigates to the Pakistan Navy on Thursday, highlighting the friendship between the two neighboring countries, which serves as a pillar to peace and stability in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China delivers 2nd Type 054A/P frigate to Pakistan - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaltimes.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539955302489260033Commissioning Ceremony of #PakNavy 2nd Type 054 A/P Frigate #PNSTAIMUR held at China. Head of PN mission at China Cdre Rashid Mehmood Sheikh graced the occasion as Chief Guest. (1/2)
> 
> #PNSTAIMUR is technologically advanced ship equipped with latest weapons, sensors & Combat Management System. The ship will provide sustainable boost to #PN combat capability & significantly enhance Pakistan Maritime defence. (2/2)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539942131543982082


Great news and congrat to PAK. She should visit some countries on her way home too. Haha....


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541578984302977026

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544519409661788161
--------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540120031404630018
--------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540299310197313536







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544515623530659841





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542099492840898563






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541765392430931969
--------------------------------------------------------









UAE agrees to buy its first Chinese fixed wing military aircraft: L-15 - Breaking Defense


The UAE will buy a dozen L-15 trainers, with options for more, as the Emirates looks away from the US for military hardware.




breakingdefense.com


















China's New L-15 Light Attack Aircraft Aims To End American, British & Italian Dominance


China's L-15 advanced jet trainer made its debut at the Dubai Airshow 2021. The aircraft is capable of undertaking both air defense and ground attack missions.




eurasiantimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G




Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553063986408476672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553211488059498498

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Polestar 2

CSAW said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553063986408476672
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553211488059498498


With Russia weapon effective blockout by western nation for export except India. Algeria now can only purchase Chinese weapon if they want to go non westernise weapons.


----------



## Deino

Any more info on this rumour available? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553733066434265088

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MajesticPug

Deino said:


> Any more info on this rumour available?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553733066434265088



J10CE is kind of an overkill among the African nations due to their lacking of capable 4th-gen fighters. I speculate if at all Sudan will get surplus J10B's that are no longer in production. China will likely sell the used J10B's lower than JF-17.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Ds走近哈佛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Thailand Type 071E













Via @开心包子铺分铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包子铺分铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560942244814852096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560489243859984385

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562352915070812160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562782941763080194

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563562638969536514

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563726503132684289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563131626242326529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563035208546275331
https://twitter.com/zspcl/status/1562714037674471424

https://twitter.com/zspcl/status/1563020299615932417

https://twitter.com/zspcl/status/1561553510289870850

https://twitter.com/zspcl/status/1563012794034794496

https://twitter.com/zspcl/status/1562998564321914880

https://twitter.com/zspcl/status/1562715078251581442

https://twitter.com/zspcl/status/1561977832892518400

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 874170
> 
> Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo







Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 873882



This looks like something that can be very useful in UKraine war.


----------



## MajesticPug

Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen said:


> This looks like something that can be very useful in UKraine war.



China can sell bunch of these, UAVs, ships, and J10C with PL15s to Belarus on the cheap for the amount US arms sales to Taiwan. Belarus is not a party in any war so the sales doesn't interfere China's self-imposed policies. But if six months from now, Belarus decides to help Russia, that's not up to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

MajesticPug said:


> China can sell bunch of these, UAVs, ships, and J10C with PL15s to Belarus on the cheap for the amount US arms sales to Taiwan. Belarus is not a party in any war so the sales doesn't interfere China's self-imposed policies. But if six months from now, Belarus decides to help Russia, that's not up to China.



Sell to Iran. Then Iran resell to Russia. Or simple sell to both sides in Ukraine war.


----------



## 925boy

Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen said:


> Sell to Iran. Then Iran resell to Russia. Or simple sell to both sides in Ukraine war.


China will never sell to both sides....that would be a big mistake,cuz it helps US if China helps Ukraine.

Also, China cant help Ukraine because its already locked in with Russia now..simple.


----------



## MajesticPug

925boy said:


> China will never sell to both sides....that would be a big mistake,cuz it helps US if China helps Ukraine.
> 
> Also, China cant help Ukraine because its already locked in with Russia now..simple.


Yeah, China can't sell to both sides, especially one side is decidedly American proxy. China should become more flexible on its non-interference policies because the situation now is very different than 15-30 years ago. Beijing must increase or build its leverages against the Washington - which has been very successful creating leverages or sore points against China out of thin air.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564538925619695617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564510696230031363

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564877577122201600

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

WJ-700 had received an order worth about 1 billion yuan.




























Via 海鹰航空通用装备有限责任公司

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

LKJ86 said:


> WJ-700 had received an order worth about 1 billion yuan.
> View attachment 875435
> View attachment 875436
> View attachment 875437
> View attachment 875438
> View attachment 875439
> View attachment 875440
> View attachment 875441
> View attachment 875442
> View attachment 875443
> 
> Via 海鹰航空通用装备有限责任公司


I know the bottled water brand

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

LKJ86 said:


> WJ-700 had received an order worth about 1 billion yuan.
> View attachment 875435
> View attachment 875436
> View attachment 875437
> View attachment 875438
> View attachment 875439
> View attachment 875440
> View attachment 875441
> View attachment 875442
> View attachment 875443
> 
> Via 海鹰航空通用装备有限责任公司








The last photo was taken in Algeria at the headquarters of the Algerian MOD

Water and juice bottle From the Algerian company IFRI

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## siegecrossbow

Chakib Caesar larbi said:


> View attachment 875510
> 
> 
> The last photo was taken in Algeria at the headquarters of the Algerian MOD
> 
> Water and juice bottle From the Algerian company IFRI
> 
> 
> View attachment 875508
> View attachment 875509



Do you guys know when the goodies will be delivered?


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

siegecrossbow said:


> Do you guys know when the goodies will be delivered?


No Idea


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565645185832235008
On August 31, a contract ceremony was held in Beijing for a certain international trade project for the CH-4, a UAV of the Sai Hong series, with a contract value of over US$100 million. The contractor is said to be Algeria. (image via wb/@sky Sky Dream)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565747530729676800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565531473133830144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565580999471366145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566062232496230401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566244413101187072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566067882844426242

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566053807779450880
https://twitter.com/zspcl/status/1565901879284060160

https://twitter.com/zspcl/status/1565554612152766464



https://twitter.com/zspcl/status/1565130029482270722





https://twitter.com/zspcl/status/1563131626242326529





https://twitter.com/SA_Defensa/status/1563195517097558017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Erik_Valensvek from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Emergency landing of the Chinese drone CH-91 belonging to the field artillery units of the Algerian army and Confirmation of the acquisition of the Drone by Algeria

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## casual

Chakib Caesar larbi said:


> Emergency landing of the Chinese drone CH-91 belonging to the field artillery units of the Algerian army and Confirmation of the acquisition of the Drone by Algeria
> 
> 
> View attachment 878453
> View attachment 878454


Just a normal landing. 
This drone is launched from a truck and it is designed to parachute land and disassemble for easy recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Chakib Caesar larbi said:


> Emergency landing of the Chinese drone CH-91 belonging to the field artillery units of the Algerian army and Confirmation of the acquisition of the Drone by Algeria
> 
> 
> View attachment 878453
> View attachment 878454





casual said:


> Just a normal landing.
> This drone is launched from a truck and it is designed to parachute land and disassemble for easy recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 878556
> View attachment 878557
> View attachment 878558
> View attachment 878559


 
I know but He landed in a civilian area After losing control

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573608435849072642

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Polestar 2

Chakib Caesar larbi said:


> I know but He landed in a civilian area After losing control


Looks more like an operator fault rather than hardware problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包仔铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Chinese CS/SM5 120mm self-propelled precision-guided mortar is now fully operational with algerian army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 887219
> View attachment 887220
> 
> Via @_老年_ from Weibo


Algerian OPV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Polestar 2

Myanmar Regime Buys FTC-2000G Fighter Jets From China


The purchase of the fighters was arranged by arms dealer Dr. Naing Htut Aung in 2020 but delivery has been delayed by COVID; pilots are being trained in China.




www.irrawaddy.com





The Myanmar Air Force has ordered several FTC-2000G midrange fighter jets from China, a major arms supplier to the Southeast Asian nation......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586580640283115520


----------



## Polestar 2

CSAW said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586580640283115520


Heavy AIFV might be the future to replace tank in urban warfare to holdout areas and attack enemies position.


----------



## casual

Polestar 2 said:


> Heavy AIFV might be the future to replace tank in urban warfare to holdout areas and attack enemies position.


tanks perform poorly in urban warfare. that's why the soviets created the bmpt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587608438820978692


----------



## LKJ86

Via @weapon-肖宁 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

China lifted Export Ban on type 052D destroyers to be exported to asian country news coming from reliable Chinese defence source

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## casual

Super Falcon said:


> China lifted Export Ban on type 052D destroyers to be exported to asian country news coming from reliable Chinese defence source


Tailand? Pakistan? Can't really think of any potential customers.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 893257
> View attachment 893258
> View attachment 893260
> View attachment 893262
> View attachment 893263
> View attachment 893265
> View attachment 893267
> View attachment 893269
> View attachment 893271
> View attachment 893273
> View attachment 893275
> View attachment 893277
> 
> Via @weapon-肖宁 from Weibo































Via @weapon-肖宁 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589217941912186881

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587944235021570049
Idk if this is the right thread to talk about. But any chinese member here knows what an Egyptian IL-76 is doing in China? Any rumors about Egypt procuring something from China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

casual said:


> Tailand? Pakistan? Can't really think of any potential customers.


Yes but Saudi Arabia might also buy them since USA not supplying them much needed Arlie Bergh destroyers which trump promised they might think get these cheaper destroyers with same quality


----------



## S10

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587944235021570049
> Idk if this is the right thread to talk about. But any chinese member here knows what an Egyptian IL-76 is doing in China? Any rumors about Egypt procuring something from China?


Cotton candy

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Algerians have purchased LD-3000.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

Wingloong 2 confirmed to be present in Morocco.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594745020321513472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G




Via @长白铸剑2011 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

ST-1BR demo in Brazil.

https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4839622242207158

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

LKJ86 said:


> FTC-2000G
> View attachment 899631
> 
> Via @长白铸剑2011 from Weibo


I guess JF-17 might not fitted the bill of Myanmar AF.



Super Falcon said:


> Yes but Saudi Arabia might also buy them since USA not supplying them much needed Arlie Bergh destroyers which trump promised they might think get these cheaper destroyers with same quality


Saudi and Nigeria are the 2 possible candidate. 



https://inf.news/en/military/96a71c7fb22591b68c4e35a751898173.html


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597099314236751873


----------



## LKJ86

Type 071E LPD























Via @中国船舶 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600326138009567232

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Type 071E







Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @weapon-肖宁 from Weibo


----------

